# Modern Warfare 2



## Memos (Dec 3, 2008)

This thread was split as it had over 10k posts. The first part can be found .


----------



## Zenou (Dec 3, 2008)

You heard me.


> December 3, 2008 - Activision Blizzard has revealed Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2, sequel to Infinity Ward's award-winning first-person shooter.
> 
> According to MTV Multiplayer, the publisher revealed the game at a Massive Inc. upfront held in Manhattan, NY. These upfront events typically allow publishers to display their games to advertisers.
> 
> While little is known of the game, MTV reports that Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 is coming out sometime this fall.




Woot, the only CoD game I cared about is getting a sequel.

Release date: "This holiday"


----------



## Eki (Jul 6, 2010)

David Villa said:


> whats everyone's K/D



2.47


----------



## wes (Jul 6, 2010)

oh damn you 

im on 1.75 mostly cause im not consistent in my scores i can get scores like 25-5 or 30-5 on maps like skidrow,karachi or terminal but then if i get something like wasteland or derail il fail horribly and get 10-10 or something or worse


----------



## Cash (Jul 6, 2010)

my KD is trash cause i let other people play alot. i dont take KD serious enough to get another gamertag like other people. think im sitting on 1.19 right now smh


----------



## wes (Jul 6, 2010)

i ruin mine alot by playing on bad maps or screwing around with riot shields and throwing knives


----------



## Newton (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm 1.32

K/D is not a good measure of skill IMO, I have many people on my list with k/ds less that 1, who play better than people with 2+ consistently

I find people who have high ratios are those who just play TDM and FFA all the time


----------



## wes (Jul 6, 2010)

im a team deathmatch player yer 

sometimes i play S&D but im not really good at it mostly cause im used to team deathmatch so i make to much noise and im to attack minded


----------



## Eki (Jul 6, 2010)

I play demolition a lot. A lot funner than just TDM. Its like TDM and SnD put together.


----------



## Newton (Jul 6, 2010)

Chronic SnD represent


----------



## Cash (Jul 6, 2010)

Susano said:


> I'm 1.32
> 
> K/D is not a good measure of skill IMO, I have many people on my list with k/ds less that 1, who play better than people with 2+ consistently
> 
> I find people who have high ratios are those who just play TDM and FFA all the time



thats true


----------



## wes (Jul 6, 2010)

i only play team deathmatch and when im in the mood for it SnD or Sabotage


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 6, 2010)

my KDR is 1.23 :/
but i usually fuck around with riot shield


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 6, 2010)

I have two accounts
On my main account my KD is 1.35 (16 days+ playing time)
on my other account it is 1.56, it was 1.64 but I started fucking around I dont really care much.
So I decided to go for the nuke today and 3 times in a row I got a 20+ killstreak but the match ended and then about 5 times I got noobtubed before I got the chopper gunner. I think its alot harder now to get it cause usually when I feel like I can get it, then I usually can.
BTW does anybody know where Haohmaru went?


----------



## Eki (Jul 6, 2010)

riot shield is so funpek


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 6, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> riot shield is so funpek



Pi Pika Pi! :33


----------



## Newton (Jul 6, 2010)

I 'gree with Axl


----------



## Soca (Jul 6, 2010)

David Villa said:


> whats everyone's K/D



mines is 1.09 last time i checked 
does anyone know when the godamn map packs come out ?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 6, 2010)

i probably have the worst k/d ratio, but best w/l ratio, real talk


----------



## Newton (Jul 6, 2010)

Marcelle said:


> mines is 1.09 last time i checked
> does anyone know when the godamn map packs come out ?



Came out today


----------



## Soca (Jul 6, 2010)

Susano said:


> Came out today



oh k i see it now lol is anyone else getting it today cuz i am


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 6, 2010)

David Villa said:


> PS3 my PSN is Sol-D-Villa



u have a fucked up sig


----------



## Jeefus (Jul 6, 2010)

I still haven't gotten any of the map packs, sadly.....

Nonetheless, my k/d is horrific.  I'm at the point now where I can average a high number of kills but die a lot in the process, so few killstreak rewards


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 6, 2010)

Not sure if I will be getting the maps anytime soon. Still want to know some opinions of it before paying the ridiculous price of $15. 

I will be on tonight to a run of matches. Who will join me?


----------



## Newton (Jul 6, 2010)

Susano will join you


----------



## Smiley (Jul 6, 2010)

I Play CoD on my PS3. K/D ratio is 2.70. Win ratio is.......lets not speak about it


----------



## Soca (Jul 6, 2010)

just got it gonna eat first then play in abit


----------



## SpookyElectric (Jul 6, 2010)

I play MW2 on PS3 but it is not as good as COD4


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 6, 2010)

I'll get on soon.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdIinCBOVjg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soca (Jul 6, 2010)

SpookyElectric said:


> I play MW2 on PS3 but it is not as good as COD4



then this is the wrong thread for you


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 6, 2010)

Messing around with the new maps right now, god I'm so lost.


----------



## Cash (Jul 6, 2010)

it sickens me when im playing search and we are defending and all the greedy bastards run off just to get the kills. to make matters worse, the other team was fucking sniping. so my team was just running off to die. disgusting


----------



## SpookyElectric (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey at least i didn't say it was horrible.


----------



## Eki (Jul 6, 2010)

i like the remake of Crash? The one with the helicoptor in the the middle of the map. I havnt had a chance to play on overgrown yet cause everyone vetoes it


----------



## Gecka (Jul 6, 2010)

I want this emblem so bad


----------



## SpookyElectric (Jul 6, 2010)

^ I want that one too but i also want the gold bar emblem.


----------



## Eki (Jul 6, 2010)

Ive never seen the pirate one


----------



## Gecka (Jul 6, 2010)

ebikyo, you on atm?


----------



## Eki (Jul 6, 2010)

No not right now. i will probly be on in a few after i eat. but your free to add me now if you want.

my gt is- Dj Antman


----------



## Newton (Jul 6, 2010)

I have the Gold Bar


----------



## SpookyElectric (Jul 6, 2010)

Susano said:


> I have the Gold Bar



You are my hero.....


----------



## wes (Jul 6, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> u have a fucked up sig





Susano said:


> I have the Gold Bar


----------



## Newton (Jul 7, 2010)

Gay emblem is gay

Its aite, just way too many people have it


----------



## wes (Jul 7, 2010)

to many people earn it by throwing it in someones back i did it with class 

nah its more superstition everytime i have a other emblem i suck so i always wear that one


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm currently using the 5th Prestige emblem. I just put the newest emblem and title I have as my current.


----------



## Eki (Jul 7, 2010)

lol i am the same way


----------



## wes (Jul 7, 2010)

oh man i think i checked 5 times for the map pack since midnight 

i hope the maps are good :33 i dont want another map like crash or storm


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 7, 2010)

The maps didn't release for Xbox until like noon of the release date. Also, Resurgence is garbage IMO. Stimulus was better.


----------



## SpookyElectric (Jul 7, 2010)

Im not getting the map packs, i just don't think its worth it.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 7, 2010)

i didnt unlock my 4th presitage title


----------



## Newton (Jul 7, 2010)

^ 360 for ya


----------



## Gecka (Jul 7, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> i didnt unlock my 4th presitage title



Aren't you a third prestige?

it's 4 The Record

btw


----------



## Eki (Jul 7, 2010)

i accpted whoever added me


----------



## Gecka (Jul 7, 2010)

AlphaRaptorXI will show you how it's done


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 7, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Aren't you a third prestige?
> 
> it's 4 The Record
> 
> btw



not get it :<


----------



## Eki (Jul 7, 2010)

you got screwed over


----------



## Gecka (Jul 7, 2010)

it's a boring title though

i didn't use it when i was 4th prestige

But the fifth prestige title

ohmagad

so good


----------



## wes (Jul 7, 2010)

i always have take a stab title and throwing knife emblem 



brings me luck  and its the only title i actually like


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 7, 2010)

halp plox

first map-pack purchase

y/n?




Gecka said:


> If yall didn't know, Nae doesn't play with any volume



I like playing in relative silence. lol, my friends hate me for it, like, this one epic 2 hour mario kart game, all 4 of us in top 5, and I make small talk about everything BUT the game


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 7, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> halp plox
> 
> first map-pack purchase
> 
> y/n?



I would get both of them just so you don't gotta worry about being kicked out of matches for not having the maps but the first map pack is better than the second.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 7, 2010)

get it , so i can find a ps3 and take advantage of u


----------



## Id (Jul 7, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> halp plox
> 
> first map-pack purchase
> 
> y/n?



You dont have a friend who owns a PS3 & MW2? You could always share the account and leach off each other.


----------



## Ito (Jul 7, 2010)

10,000 posts in this thread. Congratulations, guys.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 7, 2010)

HQP + Carnival =


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 7, 2010)

I cant believe they didnt fix the Flying Claymore glitch on Carnival, and the Transparent Rock glitch in Fuel

The Rock pissed me off in Sabotage today


----------



## Eki (Jul 7, 2010)

lol, flying claymore?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah, if you put a Claymore on top of the clown head, itll fly to a random part of the map


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 7, 2010)

I need someone to help me get the map packs for free.


----------



## Soca (Jul 7, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I need someone to help me get the map packs for free.



lol don't be a hippie buy the damn thing :ho


----------



## Cash (Jul 7, 2010)

:rofl i gotta try that flying claymore


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 7, 2010)

which clown head? the big mouth one? what's invisible rock?


----------



## Cash (Jul 7, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> which clown head? the big mouth one? what's invisible rock?



i know the fuel one. its very gay in search and groundwar [YOUTUBE]XoJz6rTbxFs[/YOUTUBE]

i never saw the rock glitch on Afghan. I wonder if they patched it now


----------



## Eki (Jul 7, 2010)

i wonder sometimes how the hell people find these damn things


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 7, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> which clown head? the big mouth one?



The one right on the Funhaus


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 7, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> you got screwed over



I guessed i never got to level two since I am a level 47 
ACR next level 

Actually now that i think about it in the first game i played on my prestige i was level 4 afterwards 
First Recon ftw 
all i did was use the ump holo to get headshots and  i won the game sooo

that is 2.5k worth in headshots and i got a shit load of uvas 
I would get 3 headshots and usually die


----------



## Eki (Jul 7, 2010)

people have been whoring the uav jammers latley


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 7, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> people have been whoring the uav jammers latley



AT4
LMG
Stingers
Accurate AR
Stopping power

Problem solved


----------



## wes (Jul 7, 2010)

yer and be a big red dot on the map and watch 6 guys rush you 

i have a different slot for anti air


----------



## Eki (Jul 7, 2010)

Yea im usaly the only one on my team shooting shit down from the sky


----------



## Vault (Jul 7, 2010)

I got killed 1 away from a nuke im so pissed right now  I rage quit, not touching game for awhile


----------



## Fatality (Jul 7, 2010)

SHOULDA USED HARDLINE

Chopper Gunner and AC130 opinions?


----------



## Vault (Jul 7, 2010)

AC130 all the way, i juwt tore shit up from 12 to 23.


----------



## Cash (Jul 7, 2010)

i cant aim the ass clapper for shit lol, im terrible. used it one time and gave up. im forced to stick to chopper gunner.


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 7, 2010)

Vault said:


> I got killed 1 away from a nuke im so pissed right now  I rage quit, not touching game for awhile



thats what happened to me today too 

In 75% of my games today i got a chopper gunner and I couldnt get to the 25 killstreak nuke at all 

btw @phenomena I used hardline pro and got to a 23 killstreak and got shot up, oh and no offense but your sig is way too flashy.


----------



## Newton (Jul 7, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I need someone to help me get the map packs for free.



Mail me your PS3 and I'll do it for you 

Also

I choose Choppa over AC


----------



## Vault (Jul 7, 2010)

It was in Wasteland, i quickly dispatched 7 people with my intervention, called in a harrier and it got shot down after 2 kills so i had to go find 2 more kills and i got 3 to 12 then called in the AC130. Raped the lobby then i was on 23, i killed the 24th but didnt notice a camping sniper and got headshot  The game was half way done at this point and didnt have the energy to finish it so i left.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 7, 2010)

I agree with everyone who chooses the Chopper Gunner over the AC130. The thing is a monster by comparison. Easier to shoot down but it's worth it.

Also, starting to like Wasteland. I used to hate the map with a passion but recently I've been doing very well sniping. I went 17 and 2 on a FFA match the other day and 13 and 1 on a Team Death today.


----------



## Vault (Jul 7, 2010)

I used to hate Wasteland too before i became a sniper  

And the AC130 is better because once you get spawn trapped thats it GG


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 7, 2010)

I snipe from the 2 buildings on the one side of the map near B flag if you're playing Domination. I set up a Tactical Insertion in the right building and alternate windows and buildings depending on which direction the majority of enemies are coming from.


----------



## Vault (Jul 7, 2010)

My sniping is on the move, but if you are playing domination there is a fridge looking thing near where you capture A. That place covers the whole of B and turning around covers that little corner, just in case they come from C.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 7, 2010)

ac-130 is terrifying

chopper gunner is annoying


----------



## Newton (Jul 7, 2010)

Vault said:


> I used to hate Wasteland too before i became a sniper
> 
> And the AC130 is better because once you get spawn trapped thats it GG



Spawn killing is way easier with the CG 

If they are truly spawn trapped, you get yours kills up to 35+ easily


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 7, 2010)

They're both balls, really if you've got Cold Blooded on like I do on my sniping and launcher classes or if you're smart enough to stay in a building or underground away from windows or doors.


----------



## Soca (Jul 7, 2010)

best class evar! 
Uzi 
Thermal Scope
Marathon
Hardline
Commando


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 7, 2010)

i have learned on wasteland to NEVER go in the bunker because a shitload of noobtubes will pop up and blow the place up.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 7, 2010)

Fucking Lightweight Pro Emblem is going to take forever to fucking get.


----------



## Soca (Jul 7, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Fucking Lightweight Pro Emblem is going to take forever to fucking get.



lol i have it :ho


----------



## Vault (Jul 7, 2010)

Susano said:


> Spawn killing is way easier with the CG
> 
> If they are truly spawn trapped, you get yours kills up to 35+ easily



I find the CG more effective in Afghan though since 8/10 you wiill spawn trap them inside that cave and the CG goes really low to rape


----------



## Newton (Jul 7, 2010)

Vault said:


> I find the CG more effective in Afghan though since 8/10 you wiill spawn trap them inside that cave and the CG goes really low to rape



You are coming around 

yes...


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 7, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Fucking Lightweight Pro Emblem is going to take forever to fucking get.



And the title is fuckign garbage for the work you do for it


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 7, 2010)

PSN Shion_Senpai

To whoever wants to add me on this and play.


----------



## Newton (Jul 8, 2010)

My PSN is Crixpack, but I'm done for tonight, so add me and we'll play tomorrow or sumthin


----------



## wes (Jul 8, 2010)

Vault said:


> I got killed 1 away from a nuke im so pissed right now  I rage quit, not touching game for awhile



i had the same a few days ago on salvage got up to 24 then i popped up and saw some guy running away from my location so i aim down the sight and get noobtubed 

the killcam was great the guy who noobtubed me wasnt even aiming at me but someone else last second he got hit twitched his hand and shot across the map and hit me 

i hate noobtubes


----------



## Gecka (Jul 8, 2010)

RPD is made of nothing but troll troll troll

People go on killing sprees

RPD goes on raping sprees


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 8, 2010)

Hay gecka and nae blis stole my shield kills 


I just wanted to smack him one more time
Also Sleight of hand would make a riot shield attack faster


----------



## narutogeass (Jul 8, 2010)

no one on this site can touch me on mw2 ima beast my psn is narutogeass try me if you want to


----------



## Eki (Jul 8, 2010)

what are you 12?


----------



## Gecka (Jul 8, 2010)

nah prolly 10

i can hear his squeeky voice even now


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 8, 2010)

when did I stop playing? I just woke up and don't remember turning off xbox. lol

I must have been really tired


----------



## Gecka (Jul 8, 2010)

it's okay baby

i just rocked your world


----------



## wes (Jul 8, 2010)

Gecka said:


> RPD is made of nothing but troll troll troll
> 
> People go on killing sprees
> 
> RPD goes on raping sprees



the RPD pek

godmode weapon on terminal and salvage


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 8, 2010)

i think im gonna get the Resurgence Map Pack today, the map look really cool


----------



## Vault (Jul 8, 2010)

Gecka said:


> RPD is made of nothing but troll troll troll
> 
> People go on killing sprees
> 
> RPD goes on raping sprees



I know put grip on that and its just  Even while stunned just spray, got a double kill with that


----------



## wes (Jul 8, 2010)

i use bling for RPD so i put the grip on and heartbeatsensor 

epic combo knowing where al the enemy's are is so nice can set up ambush or rush in a room and just rape him cuz i know his exact location


----------



## Newton (Jul 8, 2010)

David Villa said:


> i use bling for RPD so i put the grip on and heartbeatsensor
> 
> epic combo knowing where al the enemy's *who are too stupid to use Ninja * are is so nice can set up ambush or rush in a room and just rape him cuz i know his exact location



 **


----------



## wes (Jul 8, 2010)

people depend on commando to much  
a heartbeatsensor used properly is lethal but so easy to counter
but it seems everyone needs those extra 30 centimetres of knifing distance


----------



## Newton (Jul 8, 2010)

David Villa said:


> *Stupid* people depend on commando to much
> a heartbeatsensor used properly is lethal but so easy to counter
> but it seems everyone needs those extra 30 centimetres of knifing distance



I've been level 70 for a few weeks now and still haven't finished commando

that perks sucks


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 8, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> Yea im usaly the only one on my team shooting shit down from the sky



Join the club

The only thing I dont try and shoot down are Pave Lows


----------



## Eki (Jul 8, 2010)

pave lows and chopper gunners lulz.


----------



## Fatality (Jul 8, 2010)

Next Question

Maraton vs Bling and Stopping Power vs Hardline


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 8, 2010)

Sticky Grandes = Win.


----------



## Soca (Jul 8, 2010)

The Phenomena said:


> Next Question
> 
> Maraton vs Bling and Stopping Power vs Hardline



Marathon wins for me because I'm a run n gunner 

Hardline wins because i suck at getting killstreaks lol i need all the help i can get sometimes


----------



## wes (Jul 8, 2010)

Susano said:


> I've been level 70 for a few weeks now and still haven't finished commando
> 
> that perks sucks



i only have it on 2 slots my RPD one because if i dont aim the sight im spraying al over the place

and my marathon/lightweight class which i barely knife in but shotty whore  

i mostly use steady aim and ninja and on one class i have sitrep even tho i have no idea why


----------



## Vault (Jul 8, 2010)

Steady aft ftw, ninja meh no one really uses the HBS


----------



## Newton (Jul 8, 2010)

SitRep is the second most useful Yellow Perk

And may even be the best for Ground War (depending on your play style of course)


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 8, 2010)

The Phenomena said:


> Next Question
> 
> Maraton vs Bling and Stopping Power vs Hardline



Bling and Stopping Power

Susano: Sit Rep ftw


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 8, 2010)

The Phenomena said:


> Next Question
> 
> Maraton vs Bling and Stopping Power vs Hardline



Marathon i use more but bling is still more helpful IMO
Its all about meta game 
if the lobby is commando whoring silencer heartbeat

Hell it's funny when someone with out ninja uses a HBS


----------



## Newton (Jul 8, 2010)

Marathon > Bling for me

And SP > Hardline, although both are more or less gay


----------



## wes (Jul 8, 2010)

The Phenomena said:


> Next Question
> 
> Maraton vs Bling and Stopping Power vs Hardline



depends on the map big mapsi  prefer marathon smal maps bling

but i use stopping power on almost everything 



Anakin Solo said:


> Sticky Grandes = Win.



Claymores > All and thats a fact  



Vault said:


> Steady aft ftw, ninja meh no one really uses the HBS



i use HBS people underestimate it but if u use it properly a person can be so lethal with it also since no one uses ninja in TDM i can spot campers easily on a HBS



Susano said:


> SitRep is the second most useful Yellow Perk
> 
> And may even be the best for Ground War (depending on your play style of course)



but its insanely hard to get pro version on TDM

steady aim is best for TDM but i use ninja on S&D


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 8, 2010)

I hate HBS, no offense to you Villa but to me its kind of cheap to use, considering theres a perk  Ninja dedicated to just counteract something like that which forces alot of people to use it.


----------



## wes (Jul 8, 2010)

i rarely see people in TDM use it so its not used alot
also in S&D everyone has ninja pro just for making no sound while running so there its useless

HBS isnt annoying its just a 180 degree mini UAV 

noobtubes are annoying alot of people cant seem to play without one


----------



## Newton (Jul 8, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> I hate HBS, no offense to you Villa but to me its kind of cheap to use, considering theres a perk  Ninja dedicated to just counteract something like that which forces alot of people to use it.



This coming from Mr Asshole Class?


----------



## wes (Jul 8, 2010)

asshole class?


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 8, 2010)

My asshole class currently is a 
ACR silenced
dual Raffs

Claymore
stuns

Scav
Stop
Last Stand

i dont have a toob class currently

People rage at last stand
even more so when u has dual raffs 


Edit: Btw I got last stand pro in 3 games 


OMFG!
Riot Shield
akimbo raffs

C4
stuns

Scav
Stop
Last stand 

Asshole riot shield coming up 


EDIT!
I got Last Stand pro in 
I shit you not
3 games


----------



## Cash (Jul 8, 2010)

unless im playing some kind of objective, i hate Marathon. I dont have the best connection so unless im host, i cant Run N Gun much.


----------



## Ito (Jul 8, 2010)

Susano said:


> SitRep is the second most useful *Yellow *Perk
> 
> And may even be the best for Ground War (depending on your play style of course)



Yellow?  They're green.


----------



## Newton (Jul 8, 2010)

I have prolly the shittiest connection in this thread and I still run and gun 

Its all about the thrill of the hunt


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 8, 2010)

Susano said:


> I have prolly the shittiest connection in this thread and I still run and gun
> 
> Its all about last stand with akimbo M93's and pissing off the lobby



Fixed for silliness :33


----------



## illusion (Jul 8, 2010)

Sup guys, just read through a bunch of pages, seems like we have some monsters in here.

Anyways, I play on the PS3. My user name is GOZ1RRA, I'm decent, on my 3rd prestige with a 1.20 KDR, my first COD game. Add me, even if we don't play, I just wanna see how many kills ya got (how much I need to improve) and some of your KDR's.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 8, 2010)

Ito said:


> Yellow?  They're green.



Me and my friend argue about this all the time lol


----------



## Gecka (Jul 8, 2010)

Do the PSN peeps have enough people to fill a ground war team?


----------



## Newton (Jul 8, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Do the PSN peeps have enough people to fill a ground war team?



More than that

We sometimes have to just run private matches cuz we have too many people and don't want to leave anyone out

illusion: Add me, Crixpack, I'm not on atm, but I may be soon


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 8, 2010)

And those private matches are fucking crazy


----------



## illusion (Jul 8, 2010)

Susano said:


> More than that
> 
> We sometimes have to just run private matches cuz we have too many people and don't want to leave anyone out
> 
> illusion: Add me, Crixpack, I'm not on atm, but I may be soon



Nice, will do.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 8, 2010)

illusion: Yeah add me, Saint_Spike_818


----------



## illusion (Jul 8, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> illusion: Yeah add me, Saint_Spike_818



Sweet, I'll add you now.


----------



## Ito (Jul 8, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> Me and my friend argue about this all the time lol



I don't see how anyone could mistake them for yellow. Unless you're colorblind, of course.


----------



## Newton (Jul 8, 2010)

Ito said:


> I don't see how anyone could mistake them for yellow. Unless you're colorblind, of course.



Or the color settings on their tv are different than yours 


Also that *nobody cares* if its green or yellow


----------



## wes (Jul 8, 2010)

groundwar is insane i did it once with some friends when we had a party of 8 

never seen so much grenades and javelin's flying around


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 8, 2010)

Anyone is welcome to add me as well. Just tell me who you are in the message.

PSN: BrandonHeat321

Let's tear it up tonight Susano.


----------



## Newton (Jul 8, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Anyone is welcome to add me as well. Just tell me who you are in the message.
> 
> PSN: BrandonHeat321
> 
> Let's tear it up tonight Susano.



Like we always do man


----------



## Ito (Jul 8, 2010)

Susano said:


> Or the color settings on their tv are different than yours
> 
> 
> Also that *nobody cares* if its green or yellow


But why would they alter the colors that much? I have a standard TV, and they're green. They've been green on every TV I've played it on.

...But, you're right. It's irrelevant, really.


----------



## Soca (Jul 8, 2010)

Is anyone on right now?


----------



## wes (Jul 8, 2010)

im not but i could be


----------



## Newton (Jul 8, 2010)

We got a 7 man party going


----------



## Eki (Jul 8, 2010)

so many PSN dudes


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 8, 2010)

Susano said:


> This coming from Mr Asshole Class?



Damn I was hoping no one would remember the Asshole Class 

Villa if your wondering what that class is, its OMA Pro, Danger Close Pro noobtube class which I usually pull out if someone uses it against me.

I just logged off maybe tomorrow  even though I kind of suck when I play with Team NF for some reason, while you guys go apeshit and destroy


----------



## Newton (Jul 8, 2010)

Team NF:


----------



## illusion (Jul 8, 2010)

Sorry bout that last game guys, not good at sniper levels (big maps). 

Susano, 81,000+ kills, WOOOW!


----------



## Gecka (Jul 8, 2010)

Susan

ohhhhh

suuuusaaan


----------



## Eki (Jul 8, 2010)

thats a lot of kills lol.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 8, 2010)

damn

I only have 74 million


----------



## Newton (Jul 8, 2010)

Shooting for 100k 

I always said, score is the best 

I never go for best ratio, I go for most kills


----------



## Vault (Jul 8, 2010)

Im jumping back on guys


----------



## Newton (Jul 8, 2010)

Be there in 8


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 8, 2010)

No one ever says 8 noob.


----------



## Newton (Jul 8, 2010)

Fuck you heat

just cuz you're awesome don't mean you can be a dick to whoever you like


----------



## Gecka (Jul 8, 2010)

Susano said:


> Fuck you heat
> 
> just cuz you're awesome don't mean you can be a dick to whoever you like



Yeah, only I can do that


----------



## Id (Jul 8, 2010)

I am jumping online at 8 pm.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 8, 2010)

Susano said:


> Fuck you heat
> 
> just cuz you're awesome don't mean you can be a dick to whoever you like



When you've got the heat, you can be a dick too.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 8, 2010)

trying to get that 6fears7 thing


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 8, 2010)

disgraceful. I got that first attempt.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 8, 2010)

hell i should have gotten it the first time

but i guess it doesn't work with hardline


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 8, 2010)

lol

okay I've come to realise that gecka could probably rape me 1v1, using same guns or individual prefered guns.

you're too good . which is lol since I have a much higher KD, another reason why KD doesn't really matter.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 8, 2010)

i'm not gonna deny it, but i feel that you think so because of my performance in team games, which isn't exactly a good indicator of skill


----------



## Id (Jul 8, 2010)

Finished just in time. Lets fire up that PStripes


----------



## Newton (Jul 8, 2010)

Gecka said:


> i'm not gonna deny it, but i feel that you think so because of my performance in team games, which isn't exactly a good indicator of skill



Neither is 1v1

ITT: Theres no way to be good at mw2


----------



## Newton (Jul 8, 2010)

hey Id



you feeling lucky, punk?

note: you're the middle one


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 8, 2010)

Gecka said:


> i'm not gonna deny it, but i feel that you think so because of my performance in team games, which isn't exactly a good indicator of skill



No, I think I've played enough with you to tell.

I pretty much only play variations of TDM, and still


----------



## Id (Jul 8, 2010)

Damn we got nuked, despite pawning 182 to 64!


----------



## Newton (Jul 8, 2010)

I was 37 - 0 too


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 8, 2010)

Id said:


> Damn we got nuked, despite pawning 182 to 64!



boosring, obviously


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 8, 2010)

we neef more 360 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Newton (Jul 8, 2010)

How can I get Live for free

is there a free trial thingamafuck?


----------



## Gecka (Jul 8, 2010)

yeah there is actually

but i have no idea how to do it


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 8, 2010)

Susano said:


> How can I get Live for free
> 
> is there a free trial thingamafuck?



a 48 hour thing


----------



## Id (Jul 8, 2010)

Brandon get on line, or I will forum ban you.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 8, 2010)

Been using my runner class again. Akimbo MPK5ing motherfuckers.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 8, 2010)

all u need to own with runner class is a knife


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 8, 2010)

I get mostly knife kills, believe me, but when I'm a little too far for the knife I use the MPK5s.


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 8, 2010)

Susano said:


> Team NF:



oh shit!! :amazed

btw where did Haohmaru go to?


----------



## Newton (Jul 8, 2010)

2 days is enough

now i need to find a 360 to borrow 

where haoh went, he's back, he's on right now


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 8, 2010)

oh really i just noticed that he hasn't been on in awhile. Oh and you better not leave us to go 360 Susano


----------



## Gecka (Jul 9, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> oh really i just noticed that he hasn't been on in awhile. Oh and you better not leave us to go 360 Susano



Once he embraces me

You will never see him again


----------



## Ral (Jul 9, 2010)

Ever since the new map packs came out for the PS3 there's been constant camping throughout Team Deathmatch games. 

Then again I've seen so much idiots getting banned for the 10th prestige hack that it makes me lol in my skin. 

I had to take it more serious so I get really paranoid of my surrounds in the game.

1st I crouch through buildings and behind objects at the start of the match, then I pull out my rocket launcher to get first blood if I'm that bored then I use my FAL.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 9, 2010)

Fun competing with Susano over most kills, when we rush together we decimate the opposition.


----------



## Cash (Jul 9, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> we neef more 360 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



i cosign this


----------



## Gecka (Jul 9, 2010)

i like testing my trigger finger with m9 extended mags



> we neef more 360 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



this this this

but for now, i'll compensate by being deliciously amazing


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 9, 2010)

Anyone who is on 360 can feel free to add me. GamerTag is David Bauer III. If I'm on, I'll play with you guys. Just invite me. I'm okay.

Tonight I jumped into a private match that a friend of a friend was in. The top player at the time was 17 kills. I whooped some major ass and got 34 kills while he was still at 26. He got so pissed off, started yelling, and ended the game. What a bitch LOL

Also, I was playing Search and Destroy for a little while. This one match in Bailout was great! The last guy on my team planted to bomb, the last guy on their team killed my last guy almost instantly after he planted but instead of defusing right away he decided to t-bag my guy and be a douche. While he's t-bagging, a car next to him blows the fuck up and kills him! I couldn't stop laughing, man. I really couldn't that's what that fucker gets!


----------



## Eki (Jul 9, 2010)

when ever i play private matches, i just use the javelin with danger close


----------



## Gecka (Jul 9, 2010)

*low killstreak getting class*

scar-h extended mags
akimbo rangers
SOH
hardline
sitrep

and if you know how to reload cancel with rangers, do it


----------



## Gecka (Jul 9, 2010)

and I just got a 12 killstreak with that class

EDIT:

I think I just met my equal

which is saying something cuz i'm an elitist dick


----------



## Vault (Jul 9, 2010)

I have made it my mission to shoot down any enemy air support, shit is so addictive  But my K/D is getting shat on :/


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jul 9, 2010)

Susano you better not get on 360.
The new maps are all right nothing too great. Playing 1 hour before work you get some strange people at 5am.


----------



## Soca (Jul 9, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> Susano you better not get on 360.
> The new maps are all right nothing too great. Playing 1 hour before work you get some strange people at 5am.



describe strange?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 9, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> Susano you better not get on 360.
> The new maps are all right nothing too great. Playing 1 hour before work you get some strange people at 5am.



when i wasn't working i would be up all hours playing , and yeah, there was some weirdos playing the game.  It was like, they weren't even playing, just doing other side things


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jul 9, 2010)

Just saying some guy saying he needs capital to get his empire going, one person had to be feeding his baby while playing, and some dude seemed to be out breath from talking.
On a different note search and destroy will do great for some of new maps.


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 9, 2010)

Gecka said:


> and I just got a 12 killstreak with that class
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



nahhh trust me hangatyr was an elitist, or tried to be for some reason on this forum. I'll laugh if he sees this and responds.

I finally decided to start quickscoping with a 5 sensitivity and got a 4 killstreak with the barett in 5 seconds.

the new maps are good but I hate always having to play Headquarters Pro. I'd rather play TDM on the new maps


----------



## Soca (Jul 9, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> Just saying some guy saying he needs capital to get his empire going, one person had to be feeding his baby while playing, and some dude seemed to be out breath from talking.
> On a different note search and destroy will do great for some of new maps.



lol some freaky people out there i tell ya


----------



## Eki (Jul 9, 2010)

Vault said:


> I have made it my mission to shoot down any enemy air support, shit is so addictive  But my K/D is getting shat on :/



use coldblood


----------



## Gecka (Jul 9, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> nahhh trust me hangatyr was an elitist, or tried to be for some reason on this forum. I'll laugh if he sees this and responds.
> 
> I finally decided to start quickscoping with a 5 sensitivity and got a 4 killstreak with the barett in 5 seconds.
> 
> the new maps are good but I hate always having to play Headquarters Pro. I'd rather play TDM on the new maps



I love Dave

He's just more blunt than I am, but trust me, we pretty much have the same thoughts about everybody here.(prolly)

In truth I only consider susano, haoh, and deathgun the good players on the PSN team, everybody else are the grunts


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jul 9, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I love Dave
> 
> He's just more blunt than I am, but trust me, we pretty much have the same thoughts about everybody here.(prolly)
> 
> In truth I only consider susano, haoh, and deathgun the good players on the PSN team, everybody else are the grunts



This is true because I suck when compared to the above people.


----------



## Vault (Jul 9, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> use coldblood



I do, its just that im not playing for kills, im playing to shit on other people's air support.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 9, 2010)

I've destroyed 2 air supports with 1 stingers about 3-4 times

That's the only reason I take down air support

Unless it's a chopper gunner, I won't even touch my AA class.


----------



## Vault (Jul 9, 2010)

Why not the CG?  I have destroyed 2 so far since i started this fun tactic.


----------



## Eki (Jul 9, 2010)

Vault said:


> I do, its just that im not playing for kills, im playing to shit on other people's air support.



lol i do too, but i still get a shit load of kills O.o


My recon class is...

P90/ Silencer
One of the rocket thingy's
Marathon Pro
Cold Blood Pro
Ninja Pro


----------



## Vault (Jul 9, 2010)

Well me i just fall back until some one calls in air support, 2 seconds later its gone  

That must really piss off people, today i done it so much my team mates started shooting down air support too, all my lobbies where very quiet.


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 9, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I love Dave
> 
> He's just more blunt than I am, but trust me, we pretty much have the same thoughts about everybody here.(prolly)
> 
> In truth I only consider susano, haoh, and deathgun the good players on the PSN team, everybody else are the grunts



haoh I think would be the best on the PSN team, the guy got like 10 nukes in 2 days or something and susano and deathgun are beast player even when we have 2 bar connection!!
I hate that we always have so much lag sometimes  and that I suck when I'm with you guys too and you guys are beasting 
I prestiged on my second account today and went 26-1 at lvl 10, I really wish I had the nuke unlocked cause I died after I got to my 25 killstreak


----------



## Sahyks (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't know why but I just have this sudden hate for AA-12's, I can't stand getting killed by them or even the sound of them.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 9, 2010)

who's that guy who gets 4 nukes a day every time he turns on his PS3? must have a ratio of 10+ considering.


----------



## Newton (Jul 9, 2010)

^ That's Haoh, his ratio is 1.2 something atm, but his brother shares his account

I haven't used any serious killstreak setups for more than 1 game in weeks, since I'm doing the "Inbound" challenges I've finished Airdrop and have maybe 850 towards Radar

and I still keep up in kills with the best of most lobbies 

/yanking my own dick


In truth, I'd just say that we're all good, but excel respectively in specific areas

haoh is better than me in TDM, but I'd say I'm better in objective based games

I would also say that me and Nin are the best at SnD.

That's enough conceit for 1 post, suffice to say Team NF owns


----------



## Newton (Jul 9, 2010)

Also, ever since turning up my sensitivity to 10 a few days ago (fuck you Nae'blis )

I've been playing pretty crappy in comparison


----------



## Vault (Jul 9, 2010)

When i play with Team NF i play to have as much fun possible its only when im alone i start playing seriously.


----------



## Eki (Jul 9, 2010)

Mr. Psychs said:


> I don't know why but I just have this sudden hate for AA-12's, I can't stand getting killed by them or even the sound of them.



i used to whore that gun so much back when the game came out


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 9, 2010)

Susano said:


> Also, ever since turning up my sensitivity to 10 a few days ago (fuck you Nae'blis )
> 
> I've been playing pretty crappy in comparison



 sorry mate. I mean I just takes getting used to, but at the same time there isn't a reason/point to play with a higher sensitivity if you don't benefit from it. Only use 10 for quickscoping, which I haven't done in a while.Otherwise I just play with 9.

let me just touch myself for a moment: I used to be rather awesome when the only guns I was using were the Famas/M16. Now (past 7 prestiges) I pretty much use all guns except LMG, so I'm not good with any particular weapon. Sacrificed specializatoin for completing weapon challenges.


----------



## Jeefus (Jul 9, 2010)

I keep mine all the way up on 10 so while in ads mode and walking I can turn quickly


Anyone going to be on tonight?


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jul 9, 2010)

Jeefus said:


> I keep mine all the way up on 10 so while in ads mode and walking I can turn quickly
> 
> 
> Anyone going to be on tonight?



I am going on after work in about 2 hours and my senst. is only medium maybe I should bring it up.


----------



## wes (Jul 9, 2010)

the rock glitch in fuel is awesome i saw some guy do it and in a other game i got in 

had a emergency care package and dropped it right infront of the rock 

cant remember how many kills i got i was up like 45-3  

sabotage on fuel is awesome if ur in the rock 



Susano said:


> Also, ever since turning up my sensitivity to 10 a few days ago (fuck you Nae'blis )
> 
> I've been playing pretty crappy in comparison



i just play with normal sensitivity  i see people on S&D with high sensitivty i really doesnt see the difference in skill with normal and high



Nae'blis said:


> sorry mate. I mean I just takes getting used to, but at the same time there isn't a reason/point to play with a higher sensitivity if you don't benefit from it. Only use 10 for quickscoping, which I haven't done in a while.Otherwise I just play with 9.
> 
> let me just touch myself for a moment: I used to be rather awesome when the only guns I was using were the Famas/M16. Now (past 7 prestiges) I pretty much use all guns except LMG, so I'm not good with any particular weapon. Sacrificed specializatoin for completing weapon challenges.



until my first prestige i used the SCAR now i cant hit shit with it il take the AK47 and ACR over it anyday with the M4 a close second 

LMG's are good on certain maps like terminal,salvage,rust and now vacant 
you barely have to reload and there al pretty high dmg


----------



## Eki (Jul 9, 2010)

i hate people who watch kill cams


----------



## wes (Jul 9, 2010)

whats wrong with watching killcams?


----------



## illusion (Jul 9, 2010)

Sorry bout that last game guys, my first time playing S&D. Gotta get used to it,  I gotta say, I'm not liking it.


----------



## Newton (Jul 9, 2010)

the AK will never compare to the god tier guns


----------



## wes (Jul 9, 2010)

how come i havent played u guys yet  

and Ak47 is lethal if used right :ho


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jul 9, 2010)

Gonna be on in a hour and yea AK is god especially with the silencer


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 9, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I love Dave
> 
> He's just more blunt than I am, but trust me, we pretty much have the same thoughts about everybody here.(prolly)
> 
> In truth I only consider susano, haoh, and deathgun the good players on the PSN team, everybody else are the grunts



Like a boss.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 9, 2010)

Ha like I care what Gecka thinks, all he probably plays is MW2, no respect for 1 tricks pony's.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 9, 2010)

Vault said:


> Why not the CG?  I have destroyed 2 so far since i started this fun tactic.



No, I meant unless there's a chopper gunner or a chance for 2 for 1, I won't bother shooting down airsupport


----------



## Creator (Jul 9, 2010)

David Villa said:


> and Ak47 is lethal if used right :ho



Without attachment has no idel sway. With attachment, it has sway. Epic gun is epic.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 9, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Ha like I care what Gecka thinks, all he probably plays is MW2, no respect for 1 tricks pony's.



Defensive are we?

Not really reacting to the hostility, but I do play BC2, Tales of, fable2(time to time), and the occasional rented game.

you've never talked about your gameplay, so I have no idea what to put you as.


----------



## wes (Jul 9, 2010)

i love it i was a fool to prestige 
great thing about the ak is it has no actual recoil it resets itself perfectly before each new shot so its like ACR just stronger
but on long range id stil prefer the ACR

and how come we never played creator ive had u on my list for half a year or more


----------



## Creator (Jul 9, 2010)

David Villa said:


> and how come we never played creator ive had u on my list for half a year or more



Dont know.


----------



## Newton (Jul 9, 2010)

David Villa said:


> i love it i was a fool to prestige
> great thing about the ak is it has no actual recoil i*t resets itself perfectly before each new shot so its like ACR just stronger*
> but on long range id stil prefer the ACR
> 
> and how come we never played creator ive had u on my list for half a year or more



No it doesn't 

its less than most guns, but its nowhere near the acr

also, the gun bounces so much it blocks half of the screen


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 9, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Like a boss.



lol I knew you'd see it, haha just kidding around though

As Susano says most PSN teammates usually excel in different categories on mw2

I excel on TDM but I suck at tdm on ground war for some reason. Domination and Demoliton are ok for me but I dont play them much cause my teammates usually never go for the objective which really pisses me off. Oh and I hate S&D even though I went 14-0 with Team NF one time with it.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 9, 2010)

I excel at doing random shit and coming out of no where with the heat.


----------



## Eki (Jul 9, 2010)

Medal of Honor needs to hurry up and be here already


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 9, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Defensive are we?
> 
> Not really reacting to the hostility, but I do play BC2, Tales of, fable2(time to time), and the occasional rented game.
> 
> you've never talked about your gameplay, so I have no idea what to put you as.



Defensive? It was merely a troll statement to get a reaction. 

Nah I don't really bother talking about my gameplay because I do a lot of silly stuff and usually take the harder route in a match.

Edit:

Can't wait for my, SC2, MVC3, KOF13, GT5, T7 and D3.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 9, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Defensive? It was merely a troll statement to get a reaction.
> 
> Nah I don't really bother talking about my gameplay because I do a lot of silly stuff and usually take the harder route in a match.
> 
> ...



that was a troll?

hah

good one


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 9, 2010)

Mission success!


----------



## Newton (Jul 9, 2010)

Peace and Love my bros

Don't fight cuz when the

PS360D comes out, we're gonna all be playing together


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 9, 2010)

The what?


----------



## Newton (Jul 9, 2010)

you heard me


----------



## Gecka (Jul 9, 2010)

susano you just filled my mind with fuck


----------



## Fatality (Jul 9, 2010)

Susano said:


> Peace and Love my bros
> 
> Don't fight cuz when the
> 
> PS360D comes out, we're gonna all be playing together



But what about Wiifags?


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jul 9, 2010)

Isn't steam cloud coming to the ps3 maybe we can play against PC users in MW2


----------



## wes (Jul 9, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> Isn't steam cloud coming to the ps3 maybe we can play against PC users in MW2



and have all hackers from the PC ruin our great game on PS3?


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 9, 2010)

okay so I call in a UAV, no one near so I change classes OMA. In the middle of that get deagled by a guy with stopping power. Has that happened to anyone else. someone not appearing on radar without them using cold blooded?

I should probably add this game had floating guns, etc.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 9, 2010)

You were in a modded lobby seth


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 9, 2010)

yeah, but that was the first time 4+ perks were used that I've noticed.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 9, 2010)

i forgot how boring and frustrating going for a nuke is

Yesterday I was going on high killstreaks like crazy without even trying, but as soon as I do start trying, I don't get them


----------



## Newton (Jul 9, 2010)

it helps to play with your eyes closed

you don't get nervous that way


----------



## Vault (Jul 9, 2010)

Gecka said:


> i forgot how boring and frustrating going for a nuke is
> 
> Yesterday I was going on high killstreaks like crazy without even trying, but as soon as I do start trying, I don't get them



Tell me about it  So frustrating


----------



## Gecka (Jul 9, 2010)

Well it's more boring for me than anything

I don't like "playing defensively"


----------



## Newton (Jul 9, 2010)

Who plays defensively 

100% rush

you'll have 7 within 1:30 of the game starting


----------



## Vault (Jul 9, 2010)

Campers get nukes and i get too bored so i always stray


----------



## Newton (Jul 9, 2010)

Rushers get nukes too 


Camping is so booooring



Anyone on?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 9, 2010)

I was on, I'm done for today, will be on tomorrow.


----------



## Vault (Jul 9, 2010)

Lol i was just on.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm still on for now. I should be sleeping but I felt like leveling up.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 9, 2010)

As soon as I get my harrier, I lose my rythm and and die immediately afterwards


----------



## Newton (Jul 9, 2010)

Gecka said:


> As soon as I get my harrier, I lose my rythm and and die immediately afterwards



I dont stop after I get my harrier, I keep my focus until I'm in a suitable situation to call it in

most people get too distracted when they achieve the harrier, and end up dying


----------



## Gecka (Jul 9, 2010)

urgh

i need friends on my team instead of randoms

reason being is that I had a harrier, and some guy just sat in front a doorway that I was trying to go past, and wouldn't let me

he was just standing there laughing, and I end up getting shotgunned

yeah i followed him for the rest of the match giving away his position and getting us killed


----------



## Eki (Jul 9, 2010)

Susano said:


> I dont stop after I get my harrier, I keep my focus until I'm in a suitable situation to call it in
> 
> most people get too distracted when they achieve the harrier, and end up dying



thats why i always make sure to kill everyone around me before i use it or ill  runaway with my tail between my legs


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 10, 2010)

*Finally got to the last page*

Damn there has been much going on while i was gone.

But luckily i'm back to pwn with you guys again.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 10, 2010)

Only played a little yesterday before work. Highlight of the day was a beautiful headshot on a guy in the rocket ship in Carnival. Intervention FTW!


----------



## Eki (Jul 10, 2010)

its not like we were having huge conversations


----------



## wes (Jul 10, 2010)

Gecka said:


> urgh
> 
> i need friends on my team instead of randoms
> 
> ...



can be worse 

i always go on my own cuz whenever i have other people around me i get killed 

everrytime someone on my teams past me i get noobtubed or shot in the back within 3 seconds


----------



## Eki (Jul 10, 2010)

or when you spawn and your right next to two other team mates and a predator missile is coming from the heavens and you try to run away from your teammates but they just follow you and someone on the other team is laughing about a Triple Kill.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 10, 2010)

nah, just people I know I can trust to suppress the enemy in a certain place.

When we had a full ground war lobby once, I was telling nae and co. to go defend or cap certain flags, so we could spawn trap them

man, yall psn players are lucky to have so many reliable people


----------



## Newton (Jul 10, 2010)

sell dem fancy headphones and buy a ps3


----------



## Gecka (Jul 10, 2010)

lol.no.

i'll get a job and just buy a copy of MW2 for PS3, and just borrow the actual console


----------



## Gecka (Jul 10, 2010)

ump rapidfire + silencer = sex


----------



## wes (Jul 10, 2010)

rapid fire vector = rape 

but u need scavenger else u wil be out of ammo in 1 minute 

also did anyone add me under the name sdraio?
i know deathgun added me

if anyone else wants to play sometime add me Sol-D-Villa


----------



## Creator (Jul 10, 2010)

David Villa said:


> rapid fire vector = rape
> 
> but u need scavenger else u wil be out of ammo in 1 minute
> 
> ...



One minute? Try 20 seconds. I counted.  

I hate the Vector. So aweful. 

So far, i prefer P90. It looks cool. And it is cool.


----------



## wes (Jul 10, 2010)

i prefer the recoil of the vector above any other SMG
and its low dmg compensates with its high rate of fire


----------



## Soca (Jul 10, 2010)

David Villa said:


> rapid fire vector = rape
> 
> but u need scavenger else u wil be out of ammo in 1 minute
> 
> ...





Creator said:


> One minute? Try 20 seconds. I counted.
> 
> I hate the Vector. So aweful.
> 
> So far, i prefer P90. It looks cool. And it is cool.



the uzi with silencer and rapid fire dominates both of them lol ya'll be trippin


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jul 10, 2010)

PS3 player base is sub par.


----------



## Newton (Jul 10, 2010)

Marcelle said:


> the uzi with silencer and rapid fire dominates both of them lol ya'll be trippin



rapid fire on Uzi? 

your bullets will be gone before you can get more than 2 kills


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 10, 2010)

i wonder if it's even worth it to buy a PS3 now. Might as well wait for next-gen.


----------



## Newton (Jul 10, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> i wonder if it's even worth it to buy a PS3 now. Might as well wait for next-gen.



that will be your biggest mistake


----------



## Cash (Jul 10, 2010)

i been seeing RPD and Uzi with thermal scope lately, how is this good? is this the movement now?


----------



## Ito (Jul 10, 2010)

Ganta said:


> i been seeing RPD and Uzi with thermal scope lately, how is this good? is this the movement now?



People are just so bored with the game that they're trying out everything.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 10, 2010)

Susano said:


> that will be your biggest mistake



elaborate       .


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 10, 2010)

The makers for PS3 have said that they haven't tapped into the potential the PS3 can accomplish....so PS4 might not come out for another 3-4 years.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 10, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> elaborate       .



Sony runs there consoles on a 10 year cycle so you would have to wait a few more years for a PS4. As for Microsoft and Nintendo I don't see them in a huge rush to get into the next gen just yet.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 10, 2010)

I didn't know that. ok


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 10, 2010)

EBR ext. mags are in the bag, next stop the intervention.


----------



## Eki (Jul 10, 2010)

P90 is the best


----------



## Soca (Jul 10, 2010)

36/5 TDE 

im in the zone right now lol


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 10, 2010)

Ito said:


> People are just so bored with the game that they're trying out everything.



no doubt, i been trying some dumb shit just to see if it works.


----------



## Eki (Jul 10, 2010)

the first one was so much better


----------



## Newton (Jul 10, 2010)

the number of tubers tonight is fucking rtediculous

fuck that, i'm off


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 10, 2010)

I was playing Domination earlier today and the fucker was noobtubing from across the fucking map

And then the people who I was in the party with Ragequitted

You know who you are


----------



## Vault (Jul 10, 2010)

Tubers are never fun. Fuckers with no skill.


----------



## Newton (Jul 10, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> I was playing Domination earlier today and the fucker was noobtubing from across the fucking map
> 
> And then the people who I was in the party with Ragequitted
> 
> You know who you are



I can do that on alot of maps 


Lightweight takes so fucking loooong


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 10, 2010)

I dont know man, that guy tubing from across the map was pretty accurate
Susano: Ive tried it, its not as easy as it looks


----------



## Vault (Jul 10, 2010)

This guy got a 6 kill with 1 nubetube in Rundown  From across the map


----------



## Newton (Jul 10, 2010)

No I'm serious, its not that hard

I can only hit flags though

like C and B on Derail etc

or A or C on Rundown

etc


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 10, 2010)

The guy was getting C on Rundown, and after being a dumbass, I finally said fuck it and stopped trying to get C


----------



## Vault (Jul 10, 2010)

Or you could hunt down the fucker


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 10, 2010)

I tried too, fucker split


----------



## Cash (Jul 10, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> I dont know man, that guy tubing from across the map was pretty accurate
> Susano: Ive tried it, its not as easy as it looks



the C flag on rundown and the A flag on wasteland get absolutely raped at the start of the game.


----------



## Vault (Jul 10, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> I tried too, fucker split



Next best thing, shit on the fucker's air support as soon as it arrives.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 10, 2010)

I know about A at Wasteland, I didnt know about C at Rundown, being I havent played Domination at Rundown before today, and if I did I started at A
Vault: I always shoot down Air Support, the only thing I dont go for though is Pave Lows, they fucking piss me off


----------



## Vault (Jul 10, 2010)

The flares?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 10, 2010)

Yeah, funny thing is though is that Im probably the best at shooting AC130s and Chopper Gunners down, but I absolutely hate Pave Lows


----------



## Newton (Jul 10, 2010)

That's why my "srs domination" class uses blast shield 

Also, Vault's theme while playing mw2

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKgWADleFCM[/YOUTUBE]

I'm going to kiilll him


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 10, 2010)

Fuck blast shield

Hate that shit


----------



## Newton (Jul 10, 2010)

screw you blast shield is pro


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 10, 2010)

Most useful equipment is probably C4, then Frag, then Symtex


----------



## Newton (Jul 10, 2010)

not in the tube filled world we live in

(sextex = claymore) > (C4 = Blast Shield) for me


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 10, 2010)

thing about noobtubers is they hurt their team by not catching any flags which is ultimately what domination comes down to.  Even the best noobtubers can't hold it down game after game.

blast shield is the shit, especially if u know the tubes and grenades are gonna start flying,  sometimes u can cap a flag using blast shield, hold it till ur teammates get there, die and change classes


----------



## Ito (Jul 10, 2010)

Claymore > Semtex > Everything else.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 10, 2010)

Actually yeah Claymore Symtex

I kick ass with Frags though


----------



## Gecka (Jul 10, 2010)

7/10 of my classes have sit rep
2 have ninja
1 has steady aim(sniper)

claymores? don't make me laugh

C4 is the best equipment (for me)


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 11, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> thing about noobtubers is they hurt their team by not catching any flags which is ultimately what domination comes down to.  Even the best noobtubers can't hold it down game after game.
> 
> blast shield is the shit, especially if u know the tubes and grenades are gonna start flying,  sometimes u can cap a flag using blast shield, hold it till ur teammates get there, die and change classes



nahh the way noobtubers that hurt there team is when they piss off somebody on the other team and that person has the "asshole class" and dominates on the tubers with his own noobtube.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 11, 2010)

Is it true that the CounterMVP challenge is glitched? I'm pretty sure I killed the top player atleast 10 times at dom. 

Any tips on getting this done? Shit is hard.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 11, 2010)

Rhythmic- said:


> Is it true that the CounterMVP challenge is glitched? I'm pretty sure I killed the top player atleast 10 times at dom.
> 
> Any tips on getting this done? Shit is hard.



Porter Justice emblem is the sex

honestly all i did for it was spawn rape some guy with a chopper gunner in demoltion


----------



## Taki (Jul 11, 2010)

Nothing better than dramatically collapsing the opposition's self-esteem


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 11, 2010)

Semtex is the best equipment in my opinion.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jul 11, 2010)

Claymores for me. I play a lot of Hardcore and they're handy as fuck.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 11, 2010)

1 vs 5 clutch on Karachi.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 11, 2010)

Always love claymores, but you can get so many kills with C4.


----------



## wes (Jul 11, 2010)

just tried something new and it was good

rapid fire vector
thumper

scavenger pro
stopping power pro
and sitrep 

i can change sitrep for ninja pro but not sure cuz i prefer the ability to spot mines


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 11, 2010)

VEctor ain't worth it, IMO.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 11, 2010)

David Villa said:


> just tried something new and it was good
> 
> rapid fire vector
> thumper
> ...



*AND* you can hear them coming from father away,   right??


----------



## wes (Jul 11, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> *AND* you can hear them coming from father away,   right??



dont have sitrep pro yet



Hangat?r said:


> VEctor ain't worth it, IMO.



i cant shoot decently with a ump because of the recoil


----------



## Vault (Jul 11, 2010)

Silenced Ump


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 11, 2010)

David Villa said:


> dont have sitrep pro yet



FAL /w holographic sight and FMJ.
Thumper

Frag granade
Stuns

Bling (pro)
SP (pro)
Sitrep

Death streak of choice.

Uses this in FFA and it works really good. And it's still god enouch to win FFA's even tho it's designed to destroy equipment. I even got the Fall camo for the FAL in the proses.


----------



## Sahyks (Jul 11, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> FAL /w holographic sight and FMJ.
> Thumper
> 
> Frag granade
> ...



FAL is so awesome. 

I've just started using it again and wow, I forgot how much I enjoyed using the gun. Although, my set-up is a little different than yours with it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 11, 2010)

Fuck you Lightweight Emblem. 

I don't use a certain set up anymore, I just go gun to gun mixing things up and going for titles, only way to keep things interesting IMO.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jul 11, 2010)

Who's good on the ps3 side and likes to play domination and I don't have the new maps either


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 11, 2010)

Does danger close work with the AC130?

Edit: nevermind i forgot about the danger close pro


----------



## Vault (Jul 11, 2010)

Yes i saw it once on a youtube clip, wasnt pretty


----------



## wes (Jul 11, 2010)

Hell On Earth said:


> Who's good on the ps3 side and likes to play domination and I don't have the new maps either



sorry not that good in objective based gametypes


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 11, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Fuck you Lightweight Emblem.
> 
> I don't use a certain set up anymore, I just go gun to gun mixing things up and going for titles, only way to keep things interesting IMO.



you still dont have it?
You want tip? :33
Johnny can help


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 11, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> you still dont have it?
> You want tip? :33
> Johnny can help



Tip would be greatly appreciated, shit is making me lose my mind.


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 11, 2010)

Anyone watchin the World Cup? I bet deathgun is


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 11, 2010)

I'd rather watch Party of Five dvd set.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 11, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> VEctor ain't worth it, IMO.



Sorry dave, we're gonna have to part ways here then


----------



## Gecka (Jul 11, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> FAL /w holographic sight and FMJ.
> Thumper
> 
> Frag granade
> ...



I prefer AK, since it has the highest penetration of any gun in the game


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 11, 2010)

Vault said:


> Silenced Ump


for some reason I get a lot of headshots with this.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 11, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Sorry dave, we're gonna have to part ways here then



It might have a high RoF but it's stopping power is shite, mang. And since I _always_ roll with Cold-Blooded Pro, just ain't worth it. Which is ironic because it was the single most anticipated gun for me in the game.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 11, 2010)

My PS3's CD laser broke, T.T now I have to restart all my games


----------



## Fatality (Jul 11, 2010)

*NEXT QUESTION*

Scar-H vs RPD

*SIDE QUESTION*
Would you prefer if noobtubes were a red perk?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 11, 2010)

Scar-H, better mobility.

Noobtunes should be removed entirely, as should Stopping Power.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 11, 2010)

David Villa said:


> just tried something new and it was good
> 
> rapid fire vector
> thumper
> ...



i like ur new sig, a little cheese with your whine?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 11, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Scar-H, better mobility.
> 
> *Noobtubes should be removed entirely, as should Stopping Power.*



Agreed.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 11, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Anyone watchin the World Cup? I bet deathgun is



I did,                                                                         



   







A lot of people need to die by my gun now...........


Edit: Fucking nuked........... felt goood.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 11, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> It might have a high RoF but it's stopping power is shite, mang. And since I _always_ roll with Cold-Blooded Pro, just ain't worth it. Which is ironic because it was the single most anticipated gun for me in the game.


yeah, it kills in 4-5 bullets, but it has great accuracy for a weapon of such high rate of fire. It's only beaten by the glock.


Fatality said:


> *NEXT QUESTION*
> 
> Scar-H vs RPD
> 
> ...


RPD, good penetration, huge clip, 3 hit kill any range.

no

it should be blue perk, so that way no scavenger or OMA


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 11, 2010)

We may have lost the world cup, but i am having one of my best days ever.


After blowing of some steam with a nuke i get a second one, breaking my speed record ones again. Domination GW on terminal again> with of course my javelin again> Harrier bomb strike giving me my AC again> going to the nuke again.

Them : 55



We : 31.


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 11, 2010)

I've noticed when I decide to try to get alot of kills in a match I really start doing bad, and when I dont care its alot easier to get them....

lol I bet Amsterdam is totally quiet right now


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 11, 2010)

7500-1000 

whenever I play with this one mate (and another of his mates), there is always like a couple of games with outrageous scores like that. We make a pretty good team for TDM.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 11, 2010)

fuck you nae

we have fun don't we?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 11, 2010)

Gecka said:


> yeah, it kills in 4-5 bullets, but it has great accuracy for a weapon of such high rate of fire. It's only beaten by the glock.



I prefer the UMP.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 11, 2010)

SOH pro sniping is such a waste of time.  IT's only useful in unexpected close combat, and waste of a perk for snipers.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 11, 2010)

that's what everyone and their mother prefers lulz

i'm great with the ump, but it's no fun to use

I hardly ever see someone using mini-uzi or vector now

it's always ump silenced ump silenced ump silenced arrrgh

Vector is fucking super accurate with silencer on goddamit


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 11, 2010)

All my weapons are silenced. I just like a well-rounded weapon, and the UMP is very much so that. If I want lulz I'll go shotgun only or something.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 11, 2010)

ump is probably the most versatile weapon in MW2

then it's the AR trio(ACR TAR and SCAR)

followed by WA2000

then the AUG


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 11, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> SOH pro sniping is such a waste of time.  IT's only useful in unexpected close combat, and waste of a perk for snipers.



I dont think that at all. Sniping is so much more useful with SOH if you need to get a quick kill and plus nowadays you need it cause if your going up against a good sniper, he probably will have SOH so you want to get him before he gets you.


----------



## Soca (Jul 11, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> *I've noticed when I decide to try to get alot of kills in a match I really start doing bad, and when I dont care its alot easier to get them....*
> lol I bet Amsterdam is totally quiet right now



this shit happens to me too lol i could go on for like an 11 killstreak then all of a sudden I'd drop out the zone and people would kill me like its nothing its godamn annoying


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 11, 2010)

Gecka said:


> ump is probably the most versatile weapon in MW2
> 
> then it's the AR trio(ACR TAR and SCAR)
> 
> ...



I do agree, though I am not that fond of the Wazoo as far as gameplay is concerned. Aesthetically it's the bomb.

The TAR I would personally replace with the AK. At least in my experiences, the drop in accuracy is far more noticable than a bare AK. When attachments are thrown in though, TAR > AK. 

The AUG should just have been an AR.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 11, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Tip would be greatly appreciated, shit is making me lose my mind.



First tip:
Free For All
Second Tip:
Stealth Runner Class

SMG silenced preferred / Sniper also has "no wieght"
So if you wanna quick scope after a sprint go nuts
Pistol/Machine Pistol 

Having those lightens the load literally
Shotguns/ARs/Launches weight you down

Equipment: throwing knife if you are feeling lucky / any really
Sec Nade: Smoke
Throw it when engaging or being chased and run like hell 

Marathon
Lightweight
Ninja

Set your killstreaks that should when you running around and get 4 kills counter an uva because you dont have CB

But really this is my main help:
Map
Try to veto to get wasteland and estate

My plan for estate:
Clockwise circles around the map big time
White stairs
Behind boathouse
(helps with kills b/c of boosters)
then into the garden behind the around 
Far outside of greenhouse
wooden stairs
run around back of garage
behind or through power station boosters/kills
Full circle :33

Wasteland is harder but try running around the edge of the heli site and behind houses and edge of map by the tanks
then behind cement wall [lol boosters]
graveyard
out of map
heli
full circle :33

terminal is a maybe but if you are sprinting some peopel will commando sprint in response 

but if you do estate hell in TD if you team wants to FSU and they protect you you can get 2-4 miles in one 10 minute game :33
Wasteland too


----------



## Gecka (Jul 11, 2010)

superbadhatter for the fucking save man

we managed to tie since our team was bombing(i did more amazing than i've ever done before on TDM, nae can back that up)


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 11, 2010)

people underestimate the importance of protecting a sentry gun.  It's a better shooter than most players.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 11, 2010)

2 Sentry Guns covering a chokepoint at multiple points is lulzy as hell.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 11, 2010)

that tie was do or die 

i've been sucking all night


----------



## Gecka (Jul 11, 2010)

Okay I finally get it

When I have low killstreaks, I do hilariously amazing

when i have high, i do bleh


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 11, 2010)

Okay I finally get it

When Gecka has a good game, I do dreadful

When Gecka has a bad game, I do dreadful

oh wait, where was I going with this?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 11, 2010)

last game for me tonight, gotta do some crap :S


----------



## Gecka (Jul 11, 2010)

It's always about Gecka


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 12, 2010)

we lost as soon as u dudes left, the team was helter skelter.  Geez, this game is too difficult for some people.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 12, 2010)

yeah man, i was pretty much leading the team every game


----------



## Ito (Jul 12, 2010)

Gecka said:


> yeah man, i was pretty much leading the team every game



You sound like Hangatyr.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 12, 2010)

Lol thanks, I respect Hang

I always had 25+ kills and less than 10 deaths every game, and only Nae and FapperWocky were positive besides me.

I also had several 12+ killstreaks without the help of airsupport

Tell 'em Nae


----------



## Newton (Jul 12, 2010)

Gecka is late to the party


----------



## Gecka (Jul 12, 2010)

Everyone needs some haters

@Susan

watchu mean late?


----------



## mushi (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm shit at the game, but guiz, can iplay?


----------



## Ito (Jul 12, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I'm not cocky.



Hence the "were".


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 12, 2010)

I never was.


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 12, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I never was.



You weren't cocky but you liked to insult somebody over a simple mistake....its only a video game.


----------



## Jeefus (Jul 12, 2010)

Gonna let some friends play tonight for the first time.....ya'll take it easy on'em


----------



## Eki (Jul 12, 2010)

Im only cocky cause i know im the shit


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 12, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> You weren't cocky but you liked to insult somebody over a simple mistake....its only a video game.



And this is only an internet forum and you're only living life. None of that shit matters in certain light.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 12, 2010)

Are we running some matches today?


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 12, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Lol thanks, I respect Hang
> 
> I always had 25+ kills and less than 10 deaths every game, and only Nae and FapperWocky were positive besides me.
> 
> ...


Carried the team every single game. 

I was disappoint in myself.

I thought I never spoke, but lol fapper you're almost as mum as I am 

Are you going to play later today? I'm about to watch Romeo + Juliet, and might watch it again pending your answer.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for the tips Axl, I've been following most of that formula already except for having the Ninja perk (cause I'm working on last stand emblem) and not using a launcher as a secondary (cause I'm currently after the AT4's title).


----------



## Newton (Jul 12, 2010)

Nin you bitch, as soon as come on you're gone

message when you're back


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm back!

Come on guys, "It's Morphing time!"


----------



## Id (Jul 12, 2010)

We be dominating.


----------



## Jeefus (Jul 12, 2010)

Great game guys.  My friend is going to go buy it in the next few weeks lol. He loved those fast paced games and the riot shield fight we just finished


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 12, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I'm back!
> 
> Come on guys, "It's Morphing time!"



We need Dragonzord power now.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 12, 2010)

white ranger?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 12, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> We need Dragonzord power now.



You damn fucking right we need Dragonzord power!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 12, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> white ranger?



White Ranger Tiger Power.


----------



## Jeefus (Jul 12, 2010)

...


----------



## Eki (Jul 12, 2010)

should i bring the not-too-tight-but-yet-see-the-outline-of-our-crotch spandex?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 12, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> should i bring the not-too-tight-but-yet-see-the-outline-of-our-crotch spandex?



It's already been delivered.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 12, 2010)

man, one oma tuber is beatable, but 2 , forget it, instant loss.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm almost sure that was green ranger. white ranger had the dragonzoid

fuck it, imma dl the whole original to make sure.


----------



## Tim (Jul 12, 2010)

Playing pubs for the first time in months. Almost forgot why I hated them, but I was quickly reminded. This new barebones shit makes it slightly bearable, though.


----------



## Eki (Jul 12, 2010)

wait sooooo, your playing with your pubes?


----------



## Tim (Jul 12, 2010)

There was no typo in my post.


----------



## Eki (Jul 12, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> wait sooooo, your playing with your pubes?





Kyοn said:


> There was no typo in my post



i fixed it for you


----------



## Tim (Jul 12, 2010)

Pubs is short for Public Matches. Just in case you weren't just fucking with me.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 12, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> Carried the team every single game.
> 
> I was disappoint in myself.
> 
> ...



Nah man, thought I told you, I'm in Chicago with a lack of xbawks until the 24th


----------



## Eki (Jul 13, 2010)

lolz i just wanted a laugh


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 13, 2010)

Good games everyone from Team NF aka Team NIGS who played.

Aww those AK47 guys were mad, oh well.


----------



## Newton (Jul 13, 2010)

Team NIGS 

Yeah GGs men, great private matches too


----------



## Soca (Jul 13, 2010)

im on mah playstation








postin on forumz


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 13, 2010)

Susano said:


> Team NIGS
> 
> Yeah GGs men, great private matches too



Or in your case SGIN, and TITS

And those private matches were crazy


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 13, 2010)

Team NF needs to roll again , i missed the last call of battle.


----------



## The Scientist (Jul 13, 2010)

yeah ggs. glad to see that I could be of help in some of the ground war matches


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 13, 2010)

sorry i couldnt play with you guys last night. I was playing with a friend in another party. 
The entire night we played S&D and were getting yelled at in spanish, Some girl on the other team finally snapped and said "Will all the Mexicans please shut the fuck up". The enitre looby went weak haha.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 13, 2010)

I do hate it when languages other than English are used in public voice chat. That's what parties are for.


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 13, 2010)

I just mute everybody cause the bluetooth headsets make so much noise on psn.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 13, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Nah man, thought I told you, I'm in Chicago with a lack of xbawks until the 24th


I must not have heard lol. enjoy that if you can.


----------



## Soca (Jul 13, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> sorry i couldnt play with you guys last night. I was playing with a friend in another party.
> The entire night we played S&D and were getting yelled at in spanish, Some girl on the other team finally snapped and said "Will all the Mexicans please shut the fuck up". The enitre looby went weak haha.



i hate that also,it irritates the fuck outta me 

speak english


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Nqd0DPNbJoU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 13, 2010)

another one of many reasons search & destroy is best.


----------



## Sahyks (Jul 13, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> [YOUTUBE]Nqd0DPNbJoU[/YOUTUBE]





Some of those were just hilarious.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 13, 2010)

OH MAI LORD


----------



## Eki (Jul 13, 2010)

haha that 360 snipe and rand knife were great

and when that guy got killed by a predator missle, "I killed an AC-130?!" 


"...What?"


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 13, 2010)

The AC-130 one was the best one, the other ones you see like every day.


----------



## Skylit (Jul 13, 2010)

WWWWWWWWWWWWWIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 13, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> haha that 360 snipe and rand knife were great
> 
> and when that guy got killed by a predator missle, "I killed an AC-130?!"
> 
> ...



"Awesome"        .


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 13, 2010)

so my entire team backed out lol. felt like a game of search 1v6. surprisingly I got +2


----------



## Dylan (Jul 13, 2010)

Just got 42-12 on Wastelands. I entered another game after and was getting pwnd so I smashed my remote of there floor, hope it's okay. :/


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 13, 2010)

yesterday i had a team that was losing the beginning of the game (rundown domination) real bad.  2 people left my team 2x.  But we made a comeback and won the game.  Fucking quitters, it was their fault for sucking that we were losing , probably.  I almost never quit, Even if i'm losing bad.  I'll only quit if i think someone on my team is sandbagging , tanking our team, or boosting.


----------



## Dylan (Jul 13, 2010)

I quit as soon as I get 5 more deaths than kills.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 13, 2010)

Deran Oburienu said:


> I quit as soon as I get 5 more deaths than kills.



i have a strategy in tdm where once i reach 10 deaths I'm doing more damage than good and i just camp in a corner and take opporutnity shots.  It pisses me off to no end when in GW tdm some dudes have like 20 or 25 deaths, 1/10 persons got 1/4 of the deaths, bullshit.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 13, 2010)

No scope champion.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 13, 2010)

Man it's so annoying carrying a team but have retards going 2-22 on your team which makes it all pointless in the end.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jul 13, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Man it's so annoying carrying a team but have retards going 2-22 on your team which makes it all pointless in the end.



Reminds of the SND game where our team was rushing to their trap even as we said not to


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm sure few people enter a lobby thinking "okay this round I'm going to suck as much as possible." Especially since most of those guys are below level 60 and just aren't good enough. Hell, even seasoned players have bad games/luck or go against spawncampers/toobers/cheaters. I was playing with fapperwocky the other day and this other guy just had a better connection then me. He killed me every time we went face-to-face (and it didn't hurt that he also had a mean trigger finger).

eh, I don't mind if people on my team have bad games, just don't run outside like an idiot when the place is swarming with airsupport if you don't have cold-blooded. And don't run to the same spot some guy just killed you 10 times at. those make me facepalm.

 oh god I was playing ages ago with another friend, some guy on the other team runs outside and throws a *frag grenade *at a harrier. Naturally his stupidity was shown in game winning killcam for everyone to laugh at.


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 13, 2010)

Is there any gun that already had a red dot standard on it? i thought the f2000 did, but i was wrong.


----------



## Soca (Jul 13, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Man it's so annoying carrying a team but have retards going 2-22 on your team which makes it all pointless in the end.



It's worse when they're like 10th prestige n shit lol


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 13, 2010)

Marcelle said:


> It's worse when they're like 10th prestige n shit lol



Oh I've seen tons of that, stupid booster/cheaters who actually suck.

If I even decide to get Black-Ops and they have prestige to lv 10 again I'm definitely not going to waste my time going after lv 10 like I am right now, I'll just prestige once and stop.


----------



## Fatality (Jul 13, 2010)

Fuck noobtubes .


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 13, 2010)

50 fucking more miles for this emblem, never again.


----------



## Sahyks (Jul 13, 2010)

I never thought the using the Deagle would be as fun as it is, SnD is fun again.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 13, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> 50 fucking more miles for this emblem, never again.



Just run in circles throughout the whole match.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 13, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Just run in circles throughout the whole match.



It cuts you off at 2, and that`s basically boosting.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 13, 2010)

Then go up to 2 then die.


----------



## Newton (Jul 13, 2010)

No, its capped at 2 per match


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 13, 2010)

Ah, had no idea. No wonder I never try to get that emblem for that perk.


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 13, 2010)

I think I just went up against Optic on PSN. We won a few matches against them and they won some against us. I decided to snipe and ended up going on a 5 kill streak against them. I think it was Corosive, Champ, Endurance and some other Optic guys that played there.
We had Champ and Endurance on our team though cause they came in late in the lobby. I think this was OpTic cause they pretty much quick scoped and were really good at it and from what I've heard they actaully have a PSN team.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 13, 2010)

Crix get the fuck online! I need a teammate with a brain.


----------



## Tim (Jul 13, 2010)

Damn. Everyone has ps3 in here.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 13, 2010)

Yes Kyon, join the A team, forget about that 360 (the B team).


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 13, 2010)

NF should start getting into that clan vs clan fights and shit, like my 2 of my friends comments on PSN Eagle record 4-0, and if that means their clan, I would love to kick their ass


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 13, 2010)

NF eats other clans for breakfast.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 13, 2010)

Especially in SnD


----------



## Newton (Jul 13, 2010)

We don't bother ourselves with such menial smut 

Seriously, we've gone up against full party clans and NF Prime has never lost

sadly, NF prime is dead though


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 13, 2010)

Id love to kick my friends clan's ass though


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 13, 2010)

Susano said:


> We don't bother ourselves with such menial smut
> 
> Seriously, we've gone up against full party clans and NF Prime has never lost
> 
> sadly, NF prime is dead though



It ain`t dead till I say it is! 

Just curious what you consider NF prime?


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 13, 2010)

I remember when our entire team went into S&D and we won 10 matches straight there. You guys helped me go 14-0 in Search


----------



## Tim (Jul 13, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Yes Kyon, join the A team, forget about that 360 (the B team).



It can't be the A team if I'm not on it.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 13, 2010)

it's useless playing search without friends

might as well take a 10 day vacation from this game.


----------



## Eki (Jul 13, 2010)

i finally got the 10 prestige rotating emblempek


----------



## Newton (Jul 13, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> It ain`t dead till I say it is!
> 
> Just curious what you consider NF prime?



me, you, crux, chem, heat+/fade+/vault

for SnD that is

we've never lost a match with those teams


----------



## Jeefus (Jul 13, 2010)

Susano said:


> me, you, crux, chem, heat+/fade+/vault
> 
> for SnD that is
> 
> we've never lost a match with those teams




ouch....


that hurt.....  I got the good connection that y'all usually connect to you ya know 


Nonetheless, I'd put NF up against anyone.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 13, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> It can't be the A team if I'm not on it.



You got me there. 



Susano said:


> me, you, crux, chem, heat+/fade+/vault
> 
> for SnD that is
> 
> we've never lost a match with those teams



True, we were scary when we had that team going.


----------



## Jeefus (Jul 13, 2010)

Violent you getting on soon?


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 13, 2010)

Susano said:


> me, you, crux, chem, heat+/fade+/vault
> 
> for SnD that is


i hate you           .


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 13, 2010)

Crux and Chem quit on us.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 13, 2010)

Jeefus said:


> Violent you getting on soon?



I`m on now, I feel like an idiot for asking but.....who are you on PSN again?



Brandon Heat said:


> Crux and Chem quit on us.



Crux is mostly into SSFIV and I can`t blame him but he`s around just not as much, as for Chem he is supposed to come back soon or at least that`s what he said.


----------



## Newton (Jul 13, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> i hate you           .






Jeefus is Matthew

I'll be back on in a little while, gotta eat and shit (literally and not literally)


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 13, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> i finally got the 10 prestige rotating emblempek



How          ?


----------



## Eki (Jul 13, 2010)

getting 1,000 kills with the AC-130


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 13, 2010)

so in other words you cheated


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jul 13, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> getting 1,000 kills with the AC-130


Then you mean this?  cuz that's how you get it but not the 10 prestige rotating thing.


----------



## Newton (Jul 13, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> so in other words you cheated



**


----------



## Gecka (Jul 13, 2010)

I also destroyed an AC-130 with a pred missile in search and freaked out even more than any of those reactions

I was in tears IRL cuz I was so confused

EDIT: This was for the video posted on the last page, this thread moves way too fast


----------



## Eki (Jul 13, 2010)

Dokiz1 said:


> Then you mean this?  cuz that's how you get it but not the 10 prestige rotating thing.



yea i mean that one, that is the old 10 prestige. the new 10th prestige is gay


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 13, 2010)

Tried it a few minutes ago, shit is actually pretty fun.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccbY32OtL10[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 13, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> yea i mean that one, that is the old 10 prestige. the new 10th prestige is gay



I thought you meant the skull


----------



## Eki (Jul 14, 2010)

"An then i terminate THE FUCK out of this bitch and then turn around cause i heard fucking John Rambo enter the room spraying his LMG."


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 14, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> "An then i terminate THE FUCK out of this bitch and then turn around cause i heard fucking John Rambo enter the room spraying his LMG."



 

Loved that line, guys commentary is top notch.

--

Susano if you planned to play tonight try to get on soon, this will probably the last night I play till probably Sunday.


----------



## Newton (Jul 14, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Tried it a few minutes ago, shit is actually pretty fun.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccbY32OtL10[/YOUTUBE]



"here I'm playing on Prostate"


----------



## Newton (Jul 14, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Loved that line, guys commentary is top notch.
> 
> --
> 
> Susano if you planned to play tonight try to get on soon, this will probably the last night I play till probably Sunday.



I told you message me when you're ready to play and you never fucking did 

and now I had to leave


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 14, 2010)

Susano said:


> I told you message me when you're ready to play and you never fucking did
> 
> and now I had to leave



All I saw you doing was playing Fifa, I didn`t wanna disturb you jerking off to Ronaldo.


----------



## Newton (Jul 14, 2010)

your loss then


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 14, 2010)

Fine ya jerk, till Sunday then, looks like I won`t finish my damn Lightweight till then.


----------



## Newton (Jul 14, 2010)

Whoa you didn't finish 

Don't worry, I won't finish it before you 

How many miles and you on?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 14, 2010)

223, I may play a bit when I wake back up, but doubt I can hit 250 before Sunday. 

I probably average about a mile and half a match, I don`t always get the full 2 because I get too caught up in hunting people down. :sweat


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSO3qAvW1XM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

LOL
JUST LOL


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 14, 2010)

nothing better than beating a bunch of OMA tubers and spawn trap ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).  This team was whooping our ass with tubes and trapping us in high rise . But we escaped the trap, took B and proceeded to beat them.  

Wtf is with people and going straight for the spawn trap in High rise, it's too easy a level for spawn traps.  poor design.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 14, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSO3qAvW1XM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> LOL
> JUST LOL



 

I've seen that one before, shit never gets old.

Hands down the greatest MW2 player and commentator.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 14, 2010)

Seriously nin!
The guy is good but he likes to fuck shit up and fuck around xD

???/250
Where are you on LW? :/


----------



## Eki (Jul 14, 2010)

i just went 80 and 18 on Demolition


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 14, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> i just went 80 and 18 on *Demolition*



everyone goes Ridiculous number of kills/not alot of deaths
In demo 

BY THE WAY
Pi Pika Pi! :33


----------



## Gecka (Jul 14, 2010)

Johnny, when I get back, I expect another awesome double team like we did in Afghan with your AT4

Only without the whole, "HALP JOHNNY!"

"kay"


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 14, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Seriously nin!
> The guy is good but he likes to fuck shit up and fuck around xD
> 
> ???/250
> Where are you on LW? :/



That's one of the main things I like about him, he likes to mess around and not care about his K/D and all that other silly stuff. 

223, shit is torture, but I know when I do Sit-rep (750) I'll crying every single day about it.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 14, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> That's one of the main things I like about him, he likes to mess around and not care about his K/D and all that other silly stuff.
> 
> 223, shit is torture, but I know when I do *Sit-rep (750)* I'll crying every single day about it.



Booster hunting (AKA being Sandy Ravage) never had a better purpose :33, besides bringing justice to boosters that is. 

-------------------------

Guns i got ext. mags for this prestige: 
MP5K
                                                    UMP45
                                                    M21(14) EBR
                                                    Intervention

Not feeling like doing the other 2 snipers now, but i'm considering getting it for the ..................................











F2000 .


----------



## Skylit (Jul 14, 2010)

Where the hell is scooby doo to solve this mystery?


----------



## Gecka (Jul 14, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> That's one of the main things I like about him, he likes to mess around and not care about his K/D and all that other silly stuff.
> 
> 223, shit is torture, but I know when I do Sit-rep (750) I'll crying every single day about it.


Doin this right now, as long as you don't think about it, it'll come natural.

I think I'm like 400-500 into it


Deathgun said:


> Booster hunting (AKA being Sandy Ravage) never had a better purpose :33, besides bringing justice to boosters that is.
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> ...


MP5K, ew.

Go for FAL mastery, it's loads of fun....


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 14, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Doin this right now, as long as you don't think about it, it'll come natural.
> 
> I think I'm like 400-500 into it
> 
> ...




Lol forgot to add that one, of course that was the first gun i got mastery for, AND fall camo.


----------



## Creator (Jul 14, 2010)

I got the mastery for all the Assault rifle except the Tar. It just doesnt look nice.

All SMGs.

All Snipe apart from the...i forget what its called. Got the Intervention, Barrett, and M21. The other one is left. It doesnt look nice. 

I got it with i think 2 LMGs. The RPD, and MG4. 

All Kill streak Emblems apart from the EMP and Nuke.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 14, 2010)

Creator said:


> I got the mastery for all the Assault rifle except the Tar. It just doesnt look nice.
> 
> All SMGs.
> 
> ...



TAR-21 and WA2000 are probably the most versatile guns in their respective category, so having every attachment for them would be good

Btw the walther is a sexy fucking gun so gfy


----------



## Creator (Jul 14, 2010)

Gecka said:


> TAR-21 and WA2000 are probably the most versatile guns in their respective category, so having every attachment for them would be good
> 
> Btw the walther is a sexy fucking gun so gfy



Both is ugly. I is no like them.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 14, 2010)

DON'T YOU DARE INSULT MY GUN

MY BABY WA2000 IS KAWAI DESU NE


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jul 14, 2010)

Is wa2000 that good never tried it might have to replace my m21


----------



## Gecka (Jul 14, 2010)

Yeah, just make sure to not put stopping power on it(if unsilenced)

It has low recoil, so making a follow up shot if you don't get the OHK isn't too hard


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jul 14, 2010)

Coolness got all the attachments for Barrett  and M21 now lets go for the wa2000.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 14, 2010)

man, people just stand around trying to snipe in open easy to reach spots and shit. I got like a triple kill headshot last night because people like to camp together in the open and free ass cave at the top of the hill on that desert map.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 14, 2010)

I've gone on several tears with the Vector extended mags+silencer

it's like the sexy little sister of the ACR


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jul 14, 2010)

I just tried the Fal (holo + silencer) yesterday man do I love that gun.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 14, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I've gone on several tears with the Vector extended mags+silencer
> 
> it's like the sexy little sister of the ACR



This has to convince everyone the awesome power of the vector, i mean _look_ at the attachment.	[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ER4DjUZmRvs[/YOUTUBE]

Who thinks this works well with the ump45?


----------



## Gecka (Jul 14, 2010)

SandyRavage only eats the finest of cuisines, drinks only the best brewed beers, and uses the best guns


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 14, 2010)

But thats Sandy Ravage, he can make any bad gun look good when he's using it.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 14, 2010)

Did you just call the Vector a bad gun...?

DESTROY


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2010)

UMP + Silencer + ACOG is hilarious.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 14, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> But thats Sandy Ravage, he can make any bad gun look good when he's using it.



It's an SMG and he uses the thermal scope, and it's still so accurate you can make longshots with it.
And remember what Gecka said:



Gecka said:


> it's like the sexy little sister of the ACR


----------



## Gecka (Jul 14, 2010)

it's dead on accurate up till the 5-6 shot when it starts drifting off target


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 14, 2010)

UMP sucky ass herb gun


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2010)

Man, I'd totally fuck Sandy Ravage, but she acts like a complete 'tard.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 14, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Man, I'd totally fuck Sandy Ravage, but she acts like a complete 'tard.



Didn't know you swing that way man.


----------



## Newton (Jul 14, 2010)

sure is ghetto in here

what's with all the bling


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gu0gTdHObYE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 14, 2010)

It's funny how many people actually thought that girl was SandyRavage.

The average YouTube viewer is gullible.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jul 14, 2010)

Undercover I have u on my list and seen your stats which are impressive but u haven't longed on in ages.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 14, 2010)

yeah sandy is a guy

that was his girlfriend or sister (told a chatroom I was in on his justintv cam)


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 14, 2010)

Also, did i mention that i got ext. mags for the F2000 today? 
Cause i've seen post stating that they took days sometimes even week to get only a few FMJ kills.

I've had matches were i got 10+ of them.


----------



## Eki (Jul 14, 2010)

I used to use the f2000 a lot back then. Now i get iritated that i cant shoot from a mile away like with an M16 or Famas


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 14, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> I used to use the f2000 a lot back then. Now i get iritated that i cant shoot from a mile away like with an M16 or Famas



Ohh you can. Just don't fire at full auto.

I even got used enough to the recoil that i can fire full auto at mid-long range.

I see the F2000 as a AR/SMG hybrid.


----------



## Eki (Jul 14, 2010)

i dont fire full auto, single or burst

But i like to have the silencer on it cause it reduces the Recoil


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 14, 2010)

is there a new update for LIVE? everyone on my friend list appears merely offline, but yesterday it also showed how many days/hours they have been offline for. I could understand a few people changing the setting, but not all at once.


----------



## Jeefus (Jul 14, 2010)

Susano said:


> Jeefus is Matthew
> 
> I'll be back on in a little while, gotta eat and shit (literally and not literally)




That is me

I've gotten loads better playing with actually good people.  I die much much less now


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 14, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> I used to use the f2000 a lot back then. Now i get iritated that i cant shoot from a mile away like with an M16 or Famas



if u can shoot a mile away with famas u can shoot 2 miles away with UMP, gay ass gun.



Nae'blis said:


> is there a new update for LIVE? everyone on my friend list appears merely offline, but yesterday it also showed how many days/hours they have been offline for. I could understand a few people changing the setting, but not all at once.



hmm, i haven't noticed.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 14, 2010)

GUN SOUNDS IS BACK!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ztMmXtBPOI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 14, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> hmm, i haven't noticed.


weird. I'm going to obsess about this for a couple of days. I must have changed a setting on my end but all I did was remove 10 friends from the list.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 14, 2010)

I GOT THE NOOK !!111!!!1
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wof-MAJeodc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skylit (Jul 14, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> I GOT THE NOOK !!111!!!1
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wof-MAJeodc[/YOUTUBE]



The First one and The Fourth one were the best.


----------



## Eki (Jul 14, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> weird. I'm going to obsess about this for a couple of days. I must have changed a setting on my end but all I did was remove 10 friends from the list.



yea i noticed my friends list was liek that too. It happens every once in a while


----------



## Cash (Jul 14, 2010)

first time he has ever been heard. pretty cool guy. i forget that girls name that he plays with but she is seriously hot. she has to wear a bikini soon cause she lost a bet. cant wait pek


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2010)

Lol              wings.


----------



## Cash (Jul 14, 2010)

you dont like Wings?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2010)

Don't really know the guy 'cept from his games with F1stdacuffs. But f1st just repeatedly states that Wings is unable to take hits to his ego.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 14, 2010)

f1st is cool


----------



## Cash (Jul 14, 2010)

yea he gets pissed pretty easily. i actually play with him alot now cause he likes organized teams. this one game he was pissed at us and we had to make a comeback. the next game after that he rage quit on us. if you fuck with him you get a quick block. he doesnt like to take shit from anyone.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 14, 2010)

wat ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is fist


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2010)

It's more like he's unable to take shit from anyone. Annoying pussies is what you call those.


----------



## Cash (Jul 14, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> It's more like he's unable to take shit from anyone. Annoying pussies is what you call those.



not exactly. he talks mad shit as well and can fire back. pretty funny guy.most of the time when im in the party its just "insert youtbe player is better" and "wings is a camper"


----------



## Eki (Jul 14, 2010)

rage quitters


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 14, 2010)

Sniping is fun.


----------



## Newton (Jul 14, 2010)

What the FUCK 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoPH9gsmcmY[/YOUTUBE]

(props to pikle for showing me this)


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 14, 2010)

used vectors for most of the day.

useless for me since i like shooting across the map.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 14, 2010)

god dammit nae SMGs are for fucking close range goddamit

you want to kill someone across the map use an ACR silenced

@Susano

epic montage


----------



## Eki (Jul 14, 2010)

ive been whoring with sniper rifle and the first pistol you get.


----------



## Id (Jul 14, 2010)

Whats this? my Kill/Death ratio in the positive.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2010)

Time for you to evolve into Ego!


----------



## Id (Jul 14, 2010)

Gecka said:


> god dammit nae SMGs are for fucking close range goddamit
> 
> you want to kill someone across the map use an ACR SCAR-H silenced



Fixed.


----------



## Eki (Jul 14, 2010)

The scar's magazine is to low :/


----------



## Id (Jul 14, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> The scar's magazine is to low :/



It has a higher damage ratio.


----------



## Newton (Jul 14, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> My aim and timing are kinda off :/



**


----------



## Gecka (Jul 14, 2010)

Id said:


> Fixed.





EkibyoGami said:


> The scar's magazine is to low :/





Id said:


> It has a higher damage ratio.



no you tards

ACR silenced has perfect accuracy, after a certain distance accuracy trumps power

also SCAR extended mags is the most orgasmic thing ever


----------



## Gecka (Jul 14, 2010)

and wtf do you mean damage _ratio_?

ACR does 30 damage at it's highest point, and 20 damage at it's lowest
Whereas SCAR does 40 damage at it's highest, and 30 at it's lowest


----------



## Eki (Jul 14, 2010)

Susano said:


> **



i see what you did there


----------



## Id (Jul 14, 2010)

Gecka said:


> and wtf do you mean damage _ratio_?
> 
> ACR does 30 damage at it's highest point, and 20 damage at it's lowest
> Whereas SCAR does 40 damage at it's highest, and 30 at it's lowest



Concession accepted.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 14, 2010)

I'll take perfect accuracy over 1 less bullet to kill


----------



## Id (Jul 14, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I'll take perfect accuracy over 1 less bullet to kill



The accuracy difference is minimal.


----------



## Jeefus (Jul 14, 2010)

I rotate between SCAR and TAR.  I will sometimes use FAL because shooting one irl is as great as sweet potato pie on thanksgiving day.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 14, 2010)

lol wut?

uh no

are we talking about the same guns?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 14, 2010)

Finally got the fucking emblem, now on to the next one.

GG's to everyone I played with today.


----------



## Newton (Jul 14, 2010)

You said you wouldn't be playing til sunday you asshole!

I didn't even bother cuz u said


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 14, 2010)

Used the Vector for the first time, honestly I thought it would suck but it worked fantastic 
But I learned never to use rapid fire on it cause it brings up to much recoil in the gun in medium range shots.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 14, 2010)

Susano said:


> You said you wouldn't be playing til sunday you asshole!
> 
> I didn't even bother cuz u said



Yeah my bad, I thought yesterday was today, so I completely fucked up. As far as I know I should be be back on Sunday, doubt I'll be on much the next couple of days.


----------



## Rokudaime1010 (Jul 14, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Used the Vector for the first time, honestly I thought it would suck but it worked fantastic
> But I learned never to use rapid fire on it cause it brings up to much recoil in the gun in medium range shots.



Yup...the Vector almost seems like it has rapid fire attached from the very beginning...so putting rapid fire on top of that is a little too much. The only time I'll use rapid fire on the Vector is when I'm in the process of mastering the gun.
Then again, I hardly ever use the Vector...


----------



## Newton (Jul 14, 2010)

i   hate you


----------



## Cash (Jul 15, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> The scar's magazine is to low :/



yea, its good but great when it has extended mags.


----------



## Eki (Jul 15, 2010)

Who makes an assault rifle with such low ammo?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 15, 2010)

broke a couple of spawn traps tonight. one in derail, one in strike.  IT's a great feeling


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 15, 2010)

I got a nuke in Highrise while my team was being dominated and spawn trapped.   _THAT'S_ a great feeling.

But they were stupid enough to enter our spawn giving me the opportunity to get on the crane and pick them of with my silenced EBR.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 15, 2010)

lol Gecka, they think the bullet-spread on the SCAR is the same as on the ACR.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 15, 2010)

derp derp derp


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 15, 2010)

Gecka said:


> god dammit nae SMGs are for fucking close range goddamit
> 
> you want to kill someone across the map use an ACR silenced


I have a feeling you wanted to add a derp somewhere in this post.

Using AUG today. I loved the scope for it during the campaign, so sexy.


----------



## Eki (Jul 15, 2010)

the guns are different in the campaign.  Especially the AUG. Its so much better in campaign mode.


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 15, 2010)

Has anyone seen the vids on SandyRavages youtube page about Booster Justice. I remember when he did that one part of the video where he actually boosted with a guy and killed him at 24 kills.
Lol I actually got somebody doing that on another account today on FFA. The guy yelled at me for a really long time until i just left.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 15, 2010)

^ "hey let me go first"

*30 kills*

"kthxbai"

it doesn't matter if they guy is only nuke boosting, it's still 24 headshots the person didn't have beforehand.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 15, 2010)

I broke up some nuke boosters today. I love doing that so much!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 15, 2010)

Panic said:


> I broke up some nuke boosters today. I love doing that so much!



Same  

Ive only done it once though


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 15, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> ^ "hey let me go first"
> 
> *30 kills*
> 
> ...



haha it was somebody else who was doing this but I kind of broke it up, when i really shouldn't have in karachi.

btw who is PSN: mojos and PSN: Violencefight on here?


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 15, 2010)

Panic said:


> I broke up some nuke boosters today. I love doing that so much!



It's almost a fulltime job for me. 

Where's Sandy Ravage when you need him?


----------



## Jeefus (Jul 15, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> haha it was somebody else who was doing this but I kind of broke it up, when i really shouldn't have in karachi.
> 
> btw who is PSN: mojos and PSN: Violencefight on here?




who are you???


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 15, 2010)

Same could be said about you.


----------



## Dylan (Jul 15, 2010)

My PSN is Kazekage_Rage84 but my pads broke atm.


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 15, 2010)

Jeefus said:


> who are you???



Mine is PSN: sujmeister


----------



## Eki (Jul 15, 2010)

they need a bigger gun selection in these games


----------



## Jeefus (Jul 15, 2010)

my psn: matthew_8580


----------



## Jeefus (Jul 15, 2010)

Vault said:


> I think Team NF should all get riot shields and move as a single file and wreck shit
> 
> On the other hand thats inviting nubtubes.




re-reading old post, I think we should designate a few of the sharper shooters to carry big guns while the rest of us run together.

I've noticed a few times, when we don't all have the same clan tag, clans especially, seem to underestimate us and I think this would just annoy the hell out of them.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 15, 2010)

For all the peeps who are wondering "How the hell do i get that cool title or emblem?" Here's complete list of all the challenges. All the completion criteria. And what title and or emblem you get for completing it.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 15, 2010)

I see no one wondering that.  Besides, that's a horrid list for usage on CallSigns/Emblems.


----------



## Eki (Jul 15, 2010)

All i ever tried to get from the get-go was the one i have now


----------



## Creator (Jul 15, 2010)

Guys i need some help.

My Snipe class is getting boring. 

Intervention/Thermal
Akimbo M9
Slight of hand
Stopping power
Ninja
Claymore
Stun/Flash

Perks all pro.

But i am bored. I get shot often from behind since i cant really handle a wave of opponents.

I tried to switch it to Scavenger/Cold Blooded/Ninja but the result is the same, if not worse. Scoping takes longer, and its no more a one hit kill. 

I want to change it so i can protect my ass, thats all.


----------



## Eki (Jul 15, 2010)

take off the thermal, No akimbo M9( Just single M9 with FMJ) Change ninja to the one where you can hold your breath longer, and put FMJ on your sniper


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 15, 2010)

lrn2quickscope


----------



## Eki (Jul 15, 2010)

that reminds me, i got these two back to back nasty quick scopes on one of the new maps. it was funny cause i was spawn killing the other team and i was on top of the roof sniping. I hear this guy walking underneath me and i accidentally fire and i get a headshot and i turn around and go into the next room and theres this guy waiting for me to come into the room and i quick scope his ass.


telling it dosnt justify the awesomness


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 15, 2010)

Quick-Scoping is hard if you want to be good at it. Best thing to do is to have a higher sensitivity. I've been practicing on quick-scoping, Im decent so far but I suck at close encounters with a sniper rifle still.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 15, 2010)

4/7/9= 2 chopper gunners, 2 harriers, 2 pavelows

game lagged out before I could call a single one of them.


----------



## Eki (Jul 15, 2010)

lol that sucks


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 15, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> 4/7/9= 2 chopper gunners, 2 harriers, 2 pavelows
> 
> game lagged out before I could call a single one of them.



wow that really does suck. I think this is worse than being 1 kill away from a nuke and getting shot.


----------



## Jeefus (Jul 15, 2010)

Ok......

I just got out of four, _*FOUR*_ ground wars....and my 8 team mates had a combined score of 24, 18, *13*, and 33....we got the big R word four games before I left to join SnD

where are ya'll at when I need ya???

these stupid kids need to got to bed....isn't it a school night??


----------



## Gecka (Jul 15, 2010)

"R" word?

retarded?


----------



## Jeefus (Jul 15, 2010)

Gecka said:


> "R" word?
> 
> retarded?




haha they were that, but I meant our team got rapped four times.


----------



## Rokudaime1010 (Jul 16, 2010)

I feel your pain, Jeefus...I had a lot of wastes of space on my team in some of my Team Death Matches earlier.  There's no reason I should go 37 and 6...and we still lose...the next high score on my team was 8 and 16...just terrible.lol


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 16, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> wow that really does suck. I think this is worse than being 1 kill away from a nuke and getting shot.



How's lagging out 1 kill before the nuke?  (got that yesterday)


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jul 16, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> haha it was somebody else who was doing this but I kind of broke it up, when i really shouldn't have in karachi.
> 
> btw who is PSN: mojos and PSN: Violencefight on here?



Mojos is me the Bolivian Alpaca we had a couple good games but had to get some stuff done for work.


----------



## The Scientist (Jul 16, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> wow that really does suck. I think this is worse than being 1 kill away from a nuke and getting shot.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53Xc12NdAt4[/YOUTUBE]

I am sorry, but this video disagrees with you.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 16, 2010)

Serves the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) right.


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 16, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53Xc12NdAt4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I am sorry, but this video disagrees with you.



I think it would be the same thing as getting shot. Lagging out would be worse though I think.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 16, 2010)

I it just me or are RGP's even more inaccurate them they were before?


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 16, 2010)

I played a few games of MW2 today (with Creator), for the first time in four months. I had to lower my sensitivity, but it's as easy as it ever was.


----------



## Skylit (Jul 16, 2010)

Raffica Akimbo's are the shit.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 16, 2010)

Skylit said:


> Raffica Akimbo's are the shit.



Damn straight


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 16, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> Damn straight



balogney.  dual magnums are the shit.  No more stylish way to take a couple of herbs down in your last stand.  and u only get 12 bullets to do it


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 16, 2010)

Akimbo M9s>Akimbo Magnums


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 16, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> Akimbo M9s>Akimbo Magnums



well if u r just trying to kill people, i guess u r right.  but i'm trying to make them cry   only the shine of akimbo magnums can make a noob cry.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 16, 2010)

Desert Eagle works like that too


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 16, 2010)

Magnum is the most pimpin' side-arm. It's a fucking _revolver_. But for useability I prefer a shotgun.


----------



## Eki (Jul 16, 2010)

shotgun is just to slow to pull out in time. I like using a pistol


----------



## Gecka (Jul 16, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> Akimbo M9s>Akimbo Magnums



No.

The crosshairs are fucking HUGE

That's probably the worst akimbo pistol combo

But my friend actually told me that he makes up for it by dropshotting with them.



EkibyoGami said:


> shotgun is just to slow to pull out in time. I like using a pistol



Ever gone on a 12 killstreak with a pistol 3 times in 1 lobby? (not in the same match)

Yeah, SPAS-12 and akimbo rangers fucking destroy.


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 16, 2010)

Gecka said:


> No.
> 
> The crosshairs are fucking HUGE
> 
> ...



Hell yeah to the akimbo rangers and SPAS-12. The only weapon I would akimbo to kill everyone is rangers and G18.


----------



## Eki (Jul 16, 2010)

Gecka said:


> No.
> 
> The crosshairs are fucking HUGE
> 
> ...



with a sniper, ya


----------



## Cash (Jul 16, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53Xc12NdAt4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I am sorry, but this video disagrees with you.



had that happen to me before. it sucks


----------



## Jeefus (Jul 16, 2010)

I wish they would allow us to drop up to three claymores like we could in COD3... and they would only despawn after laying one extra or it blowing up. 

I love my claymores.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 16, 2010)

I use to like this game, but war games like these are growing old for me.


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 16, 2010)

MW2 to me is the best FPS game to ever come out, the only problem is the hacking and the exploitation of the killstreaks and perks.


----------



## Newton (Jul 16, 2010)

Jeefus said:


> I wish they would allow us to drop up to three claymores like we could in COD3... and they would only despawn after laying one extra or it blowing up.
> 
> I love my claymores.



If we were allowed 3, camping would reach a retarded level in this game




narutosushi said:


> MW2 to me is the best FPS game to ever come out, the only problem is the hacking and the exploitation of the killstreaks and perks.



naaa its not the best (to me) its just the most frustrating fun one currently out


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 16, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> MW2 to me is the best FPS game to ever come out, the only problem is the hacking and the exploitation of the killstreaks and perks.



would be perfect without all the noob stuff.  Noob tubers and noob knifers.
Last night all the noobs were playing with no strategy, even on maps where strategies are sort of known already.  of course we lost cause their running around stupidly got them shot.

Although my boy had a teammate die 45 times in TDM


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 16, 2010)

Jeefus said:


> I wish they would allow us to drop up to three claymores like we could in COD3... and they would only despawn after laying one extra or it blowing up.
> 
> I love my claymores.



That would be beyond retarded when you have things like OMA and Scavenger, if it's just 3 with no re-stock then I guess whatever, but otherwise that just promotes camping to retarded levels.


----------



## Eki (Jul 16, 2010)

Jeefus said:


> I wish they would allow us to drop up to three claymores like we could in COD3... and they would only despawn after laying one extra or it blowing up.
> 
> I love my claymores.



hmm, this makes me wonder.... lets say If you already have two claymores down and you go to lay a third one down and the first claymore you put down blows up, would it do damage to someone if it was close enough to someone?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 16, 2010)

Eki said:


> hmm, this makes me wonder.... lets say If you already have two claymores down and you go to lay a third one down and the first claymore you put down blows up, would it do damage to someone if it was close enough to someone?



definitely.  the first claymore explodes like a grenade, u can even kill ur self like that.  definitely an enemy.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 16, 2010)

Yes, it does.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 16, 2010)

3 claymores without re stock is still broken as shit

in cod4 you had the ultimate gay class

3 frag/2 Claymore / 2 rpg
overkill with two noob tubes
martyrdom 

only thing close to that was
3 frag / 2x clay / 2x rpg
SONICCCC BOOOOOOM / main weapon with toob
marty

but really those were fun trolls


----------



## Eki (Jul 16, 2010)

hmm, interesting


----------



## Sahyks (Jul 16, 2010)

Started using the Vector today and wow. 

:33


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 16, 2010)

do any of you play on 120 or 240 hz tvs? How does it make the game look?


----------



## Eki (Jul 16, 2010)

my tv is 720p?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 16, 2010)

Eki said:


> my tv is 720p?



yeah, but it's probably 60 hz like most tvs.  the newer more expensive tvs do 120 hz and even 240.  I don't know what games look like with that though.  

I know they look good on plasmas that are 600 hz.


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 16, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> 3 claymores without re stock is still broken as shit
> 
> in cod4 you had the ultimate gay class
> 
> ...



Modern Warefare 2 Ultimate Asshole Class

One Man Army Pro/Danger Close Pro/Last Stand or Commando Pro
with of course the Grenade Launcher (noobtube)
Martyrdom

Modern Warfare 2 Ultimate Dickhead Class

Marathon Pro/Lightweight Pro/Commando Pro
Pistol with Tactical Knife

Of course I have both these classes 
I may have used the dickhead class on Team NF one time in a private match....sorry


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 17, 2010)

I use those classes all of the time, too. They're so fun! Although I don't really tube unless I am going for challenges I constantly run around with the Tactical Knife on my .44 Magnum. Also, the class below is something I rather enjoy using.

Akimbo P90 with Silencer
Akimbo PP2000 with Silencer
Semtex
Flash Bang
Bling Pro
Stopping Power Pro
Steady Aim Pro
Martyrdom

I usually have a lot of fun with that class!


----------



## Eki (Jul 17, 2010)

you must run out of ammo fast. should get rid of martydom and replace with painkiller


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 17, 2010)

my favorite new way to troll:

shield
akimbo raffs

blast shield 
stuns

Scav Pro
SP Pro
LS Pro
Martyrdom


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 17, 2010)

Eki said:


> you must run out of ammo fast. should get rid of martydom and replace with painkiller



Sometimes I do run out of ammo fast but it's no biggie. I usually use that class in maps like Vacant and I like to use it as a suicide bomber class. I run into a room I know is crowded, fire at anything that moves, then leave my martyrdom frag for whatever is left. Pretty effective, actually.


----------



## Eki (Jul 17, 2010)

akimbo glocks are the shit


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 17, 2010)

Am i the only one who uses the Tar-21?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 17, 2010)

I use the TAR-21. It's my 3rd favorite assault rifle (SCAR-H and AK-47 being at the top).


----------



## Eki (Jul 17, 2010)

i use it with FMJ. shits beast


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 17, 2010)

Panic said:


> Sometimes I do run out of ammo fast but it's no biggie. I usually use that class in maps like Vacant and I like to use it as a suicide bomber class. I run into a room I know is crowded, fire at anything that moves, then leave my martyrdom frag for whatever is left. Pretty effective, actually.



ugh (prepares neg button)


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 17, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Am i the only one who uses the Tar-21?



No
no you arent :33


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 17, 2010)

Panic said:


> Sometimes I do run out of ammo fast but it's no biggie. I usually use that class in maps like Vacant and I like to use it as a suicide bomber class. I run into a room I know is crowded, fire at anything that moves, then leave my martyrdom frag for whatever is left. Pretty effective, actually.



I would just see you as a general nuisance that needs to be exterminated. 
Plus i would just trow your own martydom back in that hallway you just came from to exterminate your door camping teammates as well. 

But at least you try to shoot and don't sspam DC explosives.   	:33


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 17, 2010)

Does anyone use the Model 1887 or WA2000 anymore? I`ve been playin for several days and haven't seen them. 

I finally got Fall camo and made it to 70. It feels like it took forever


----------



## Cash (Jul 17, 2010)

no, the 1887 died when it got patched way back. everyone uses SPAS now. i only see WA2000 in hardcore


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2010)

Bling is for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and SP is for people who can't aim.

Or snipers.


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 17, 2010)

I use Bling and stopping power on most of my classes


----------



## Sahyks (Jul 17, 2010)

I try to use either Marathon + Cold-blooded for sub machines, and either SOH + Lightweight/Cold-blooded on everything else other than a sniper. 

I just can't stand air support taking me down.


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 17, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Bling is for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and SP is for people who can't aim.
> 
> Or snipers.



Here we go again.....

SP isn't a big deal honestly, if you want a gun that can overpower SP then that would be the UMP I think. 
For the Intervention and Barret, its necessary to get 1 shot kills unless you get a chest or headshot.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 17, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Bling is for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and SP is for people who can't aim.
> 
> Or snipers.



i agree about bling, but SP is now a necessarry evil.  in a square up firefight the person with SP seems to me to always beat the person who didn't have SP.  SP is useless for snipers cause u are going for head shots usually, and don't have to firefight with anybody.  with a m21 or wa 2000 u can usually get 2 or even 3 shots in b4 the target gets away.

now people who openly claim to knife and tube, that's a whole nother level


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2010)

With sniping I mean rushing and quick-scoping, not camping like a nub.


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 17, 2010)

How is Bling for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?


----------



## Newton (Jul 17, 2010)

I actually like when people I go up against use Stopping Power

means my team is gonna win


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 17, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> i agree about bling, but SP is now a necessarry evil.  in a square up firefight the person with SP seems to me to always beat the person who didn't have SP.  SP is useless for snipers cause u are going for head shots usually, and don't have to firefight with anybody.  with a m21 or wa 2000 u can usually get 2 or even 3 shots in b4 the target gets away.
> 
> now people who openly claim to knife and tube, that's a whole nother level



I still dont understand what is wrong with bling. But if someone tubes me with the oma class then im gonna do the same thing to get his ass back. The only thing you can do to get actual revenge is to use the same thing on the person if bullets can't stop him.
I always rush with Intervention but when I'm doing really bad with it then I will camp and I won't really care if someone says shit to me about it. Quickscoping is getting easier now with sensitivty 5, hopefully I can go up to 6 or 7.
SP is not useless for snipers, pretty much everytime I've been sniped it definatley hasn't been a headshot and has been in the chest with SP. Its not easy always going for headshots


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 17, 2010)

I just dont get why its cheap or makes me a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) cause i wanna put a silencer and Holographic sight on my rifle at the same time


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 17, 2010)

.ProFound. said:


> I just dont get why its cheap or makes me a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) cause i wanna put a silencer and Holographic sight on my rifle at the same time



I put the same thing on my Scar


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2010)

Because it's the same as Scrambler when it comes to skill.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 17, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> With sniping I mean rushing and quick-scoping, not camping like a nub.



rushing snipers, what a bunch of dumb asses.  they rarely have very high scores that they wouldn't achieve scoping regular.  a quick scoper can't kill a room of people in the time that i've sprayed the room down with my AK ex. mags.

And shooting people from far doesn't mean u r camping.  As a good sniper u have to have a bunch of spots to snipe from,  people know where to look for snipers.  Now adays i often just snipe out in the open and depend on my ghillie suit to hide me.



.ProFound. said:


> How is Bling for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?





narutosushi said:


> I still dont understand what is wrong with bling. But if someone tubes me with the oma class then im gonna do the same thing to get his ass back. The only thing you can do to get actual revenge is to use the same thing on the person if bullets can't stop him.
> I always rush with Intervention but when I'm doing really bad with it then I will camp and I won't really care if someone says shit to me about it. Quickscoping is getting easier now with sensitivty 5, hopefully I can go up to 6 or 7.
> SP is not useless for snipers, pretty much everytime I've been sniped it definatley hasn't been a headshot and has been in the chest with SP. Its not easy always going for headshots



bling is gaylord.  how many attachments does a person need to get a kill?  esp since most people are just trying to keep their toob.

Also, giving up scavenger isn't worth it.  ur bling gun will be useless pretty quick.

i guess it's like what the dude said, if u can't aim with a sniper, u need SP :S


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 17, 2010)

Before I forget, I have 3 suggestions for the next patch.

1. Shorten the range of the Spas. That shit is out of control.
2. Make quick scoping impossible.
3. Make it so you can't get into the rock in Fuel.


----------



## Eki (Jul 17, 2010)

Camping with the sniper is fun



for like 2 minutes


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 17, 2010)

Eki said:


> Camping with the sniper is fun
> 
> 
> 
> for like 2 minutes



I've actually had a lot of fun camping between the 2 buildings on the B side of Wasteland with my Intervention. I've gotten some pretty gnarly killstreaks in there, actually.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 17, 2010)

Panic said:


> Before I forget, I have 3 suggestions for the next patch.
> 
> 1. Shorten the range of the Spas. That shit is out of control.
> 2. Make quick scoping impossible.
> 3. Make it so you can't get into the rock in Fuel.



quick scoping isn't even easy, why would u want to eliminate it.  it also eliminates soh pro.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 17, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> quick scoping isn't even easy, why would u want to eliminate it.  it also eliminates soh pro.



Because it annoys the shit out of me. It's not that hard. In fact, I think it takes very little skill. I have done it before just to see what's so cool about it. There's nothing cool. Also, it doesn't eliminate SoH Pro. I still find SoH Pro very useful when I am camping out in certain places like on top of the gray building in Highrise.


----------



## Eki (Jul 17, 2010)

takes luck imo.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2010)

Panic said:


> Before I forget, I have 3 suggestions for the next patch.
> 
> 1. Shorten the range of the Spas. That shit is out of control.
> 2. Make quick scoping impossible.
> 3. Make it so you can't get into the rock in Fuel.



You're a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Spas is perfect, buff the other shotties a bit instead, especially the Striker.

If anything should be changed, it's Nubtubes, that's it.


----------



## Eki (Jul 17, 2010)

Just take away danger close


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't disagree that Noob Tubes should be done away with. I have been using the Thumper and the Grenade Launcher for my M4A1 the last few days trying to get Danger Close challenges. I'm sure I've pissed off a lot of people. In all seriousness, though, the Spas has a ridiculous range. It shoots way too far for a shotgun. I think the AA-12 and Striker are just fine as far as range goes.


----------



## Newton (Jul 17, 2010)

AA-12 and Striker have such piss poor range I rather knife when using them 

but what people like to use shouldn't matter to anyone

if they're doing good who is anyone to say they shouldn't use those set ups

everyone's playstyle is different




tubes are for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2010)

Panic said:


> In all seriousness, though, the Spas has a ridiculous range. It shoots way too far for a shotgun. I think the AA-12 and Striker are just fine as far as range goes.



Eh, no. Most shotguns just have piss for range before the spread dies out in this game. The AA-12 you pretty much need to be in knifing range for to kill someone with, even if in real life it's effective up to like 300 feet. The Striker doesn't have enough power, and takes too long between shots to be truly effective.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 17, 2010)

AA-12 , clears an entire room w/ extended mags, especially that room in Skidrow.



Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Am i the only one who uses the Tar-21?


this AR is so popular it's ridiculous. it's very versatile, I have it on 3 of the 5 classes I use for S&D/HC.


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 17, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> quick scoping isn't even easy, why would u want to eliminate it.  it also eliminates soh pro.



Didn't you say you didn't like SOH Pro. Geez I didn't know quickscoping meant being a dumbass....it does take skill with higher sensitivity.

In my personal opinion I would rather have no knifing at all cause it annoys me when some dude randomly goes past and all he has to do is press on the d-pad to kill. But this will never happen cause its just my opinion.

Plus I think there is nothing wrong with bling, just like there is nothng wrong with SP. If your wondering, I use SP and sometimes I use Hardline and it doesnt bother me at all when I lose to a guy with stopping power. 

But this is my opinion. I dont have to call somebody a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for using something that most people use. 
Oh and just for your information I just finished quickscoping for about an hour on mw2 and I did pretty good.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 17, 2010)

i don't have a problem with soh pro on any gun.  It's useful on snipers for lining shots up quickly, i think the quick scope tactic is stupid to use as a regular tactic, since a sniper rifle can't compare to any other gun in close range combat or combat that's in the range of other people's ar's and mg.  Only the m21 even comes close.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2010)

Sure it can. It's a one-shot kill from upclose, without even needing a headshot. That's a fair deal, if you ask me. Plus quick scoping is more fun.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 17, 2010)

dammit why does this thread move so fast when i'm not here?

anyways

i see people bitching about quickscoping

why?

shit is fun(not that i'm incredibly good at it though)

and to whoever was questioning who uses the wa200



Kinda funny how people are still accusing me of getting into a hacked lobby and unlocking all titles and emblems because of my gold skull title for it


----------



## Newton (Jul 17, 2010)

stop fronting Gecka we all know that's what you did

just like me and my UMP



haters gonna hate


----------



## Gecka (Jul 17, 2010)

fuck you and your ump

that shit is unreal(gold skull)

i think i got my ump silver skull before my wazoo silver skull

which is shocking

but i've since stopped using the ump with silencer, bosses use it with extended mags


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2010)

Unless you're a real man that uses silencer on everything but shotties and snipers.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 17, 2010)

ugh, everybody and their mother uses ump silenced now.

in search that's all people use NAE

honestly i'm honored whenever i'm either quickscoped or killed by a vector or mini-uzi

but i feel like shit whenever i get killed by F2000 or MP5K

worst guns in the game


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 17, 2010)

barely anyone every quickscopes on psn, so I've started doing it and it is feels good when you get a sweet ass quickscope. I've become pretty good at it. But with higher sensitivity its hard to keep the crosshair scope on a guy from far away sometimes.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 17, 2010)

because the playstation controller is so awkward

gecka, you're a curse. Since you left no one on my friends list has been playing MW2


----------



## Gecka (Jul 17, 2010)

.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 17, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> because the playstation controller is so awkward
> 
> gecka, you're a curse. Since you left no one on my friends list has been playing MW2



wats ur id?

quickscopiing fun?  fun =/= win


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 17, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> wats ur id?
> 
> quickscopiing fun?  fun =/= win


I requested you but you turned down.

wins don't matter, KD also doesn't really matter if having fun.

sending again.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 18, 2010)

Why people hating on Bling?

I can understand HBS and Toob bling hate
but in general bling is for silencer/FMJ/Holo/red dot most commonly


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 18, 2010)

yeah, I only use blind for silencer/RDS. but then again I only really play S&D and HC so bling is useless.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 18, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Why people hating on Bling?
> 
> I can understand HBS and Toob bling hate
> but in general bling is for silencer/FMJ/Holo/red dot most commonly


you know

what your talking about.


----------



## Cash (Jul 18, 2010)

the xbox team taking too long to assemble


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 18, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> you know
> 
> what your talking about.



i might not have accepted the invite if u didn't put ur forum id there.  That's cool, i'll accept soon.  

TBH i mostly play ground wars.  I'll play other things if we have a group, but i don't wanna just be pairs in S&D or demolition, those games take too long for my satisfaction


----------



## Gecka (Jul 18, 2010)

Ganta said:


> the xbox team taking too long to assemble



make sure to be on saturday night next week, cuz big daddy alpharaptorxi is coming home then

might be a lil rusty, but if we can get nae, and a few of my IRL friends, it'll be a good night


----------



## Gecka (Jul 18, 2010)

Who here is a CoD 2 veteran?

also who here is in the league of 9th?

Me
Nae
Deathgun
Haoh(i think)
and Susan

right?


----------



## South of Hell (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm an Xbox guy.

Eh, I've been fucking around on first Prestige new account for a while, haven't really been bothered getting on lately ever since I got my broadband back.

Although I find it amusing to go around using the Tactical Knife (Ninja, not comando ) on everone


----------



## Gecka (Jul 18, 2010)

fuck yar buildin up the armada


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 18, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Who here is a CoD 2 veteran?
> 
> also who here is in the league of 9th?
> 
> ...



Haoh is in the 10.


----------



## aceb (Jul 18, 2010)

This is without a doubt the best FPS shooter ever. Halo got owned easily


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 18, 2010)

I just had this idea from a machinima video.

The next time we run in a full party (Gw or normal) EVERYONE uses care packages and emergency airdrops. I have a feeling that would result in massive lulz and air rape.

Look at the end of the video.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kg_5CBzgyrE[/YOUTUBE]

Edit: killed 2 harriers and a pave low with one stinger.


----------



## Cash (Jul 18, 2010)

you guys hear about the online fee activision may put on black ops? that means we would have to pay for live and  a subscription to play black ops. thats just an awful idea. im gonna stick with MW2 if that happens.



> Activision has already hinted that they could see subscription based services heading to games such as Call of Duty. They also noted that Guitar Hero could one day be a stand alone product, separate from all current consoles. This of course was not very popular news, especially among the millions of Call of Duty players.
> 
> Recently when noting Xbox Live, Activision stated ""We don't really participate financially in that (Xbox Live) income stream. We would really like to be able to provide much more value to those millions of players playing on Live, but it's not our network."
> 
> ...


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 18, 2010)

Thats ridiculous.. the map packs, and subcription to live is enough plus the game is already 60+ dollars. They try to make money every way possible. I`m sure they already turned profit 100 times just off how many people bought the game


----------



## Id (Jul 18, 2010)

Ganta said:


> the xbox team taking too long to assemble



Yeah sucks.

Yo Turtle Squad, we are on for today?


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 18, 2010)

Id said:


> Yeah sucks.
> 
> Yo Turtle Squad, we are on for today?



Ahahahah.

TURTLE TACTIC!


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 18, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Haoh is in the 10.


I couldn't help myself  I just had to complete it.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 18, 2010)

I just had my first rush nuke. That makes 7, 3 to go.


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 18, 2010)

Do all your call-signs and emblems reset when you prestige


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2010)

Yes, yes they do.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 18, 2010)

.ProFound. said:


> Do all your call-signs and emblems reset when you prestige



No they don't. you keep everything there is.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 18, 2010)

.ProFound. said:


> Thats ridiculous.. the map packs, and subcription to live is enough plus the game is already 60+ dollars. They try to make money every way possible. I`m sure they already turned profit 100 times just off how many people bought the game



Well, I'd be happy to pay for that.

MW2's THAT good! 

I want more map packs....


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 18, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Edit: killed 2 harriers and a pave low with one stinger.



I think i have one better if nae blis and gecka maybe remember this
someone called in a Chopper gunner while I was aiming for a UAV
I got both 
Chopper gunner didnt even make it into the map 
I was scrapyard i think since it took forever for the chopper to get in


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 18, 2010)

Ganta said:


> you guys hear about the online fee activision may put on black ops? that means we would have to pay for live and  a subscription to play black ops. thats just an awful idea. im gonna stick with MW2 if that happens.



don't knock it so fast.  If you think about it, it's really not fair that xbox users have to pay for live and PSN don't.  And if a game company makes a game that's so badass that a billion people join the live network, shouldn't they get some of that money if microsoft charges for it?  Or activision should take out multiplayer, and nobody uses live.

It's all microsofts fault, greedy fuckers.  I've said it before.  we pay for p2p gaming, not even dedicated servers and what not.

 all live does is matchmaking or a user id? I don't even know what we pay for.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 18, 2010)

everyone needs a theme song while paying mw2
this is mine :33


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2010)

Everyone needs to stop linking those fucking auto-play songs, arrogant fucking retards.


----------



## Cash (Jul 18, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> don't knock it so fast.  If you think about it, it's really not fair that xbox users have to pay for live and PSN don't.  And if a game company makes a game that's so badass that a billion people join the live network, shouldn't they get some of that money if microsoft charges for it?  Or activision should take out multiplayer, and nobody uses live.
> 
> It's all microsofts fault, greedy fuckers.  I've said it before.  we pay for p2p gaming, not even dedicated servers and what not.
> 
> all live does is matchmaking or a user id? I don't even know what we pay for.



yea i understand that. it makes sense but look at it from a consumer stand point. like you said we're already getting screwed by microsoft, now i may have to pay a fee to play possibly the best online shooter it has to offer, that sucks. we all know people are gonna pay so what if other companies copy cat the idea. something like Halo could be next. I have nothing against activision if they do it but personally, i think it sucks.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm ready to team up with team NF tonight. 

Hopefully Susano and Nin are back.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 18, 2010)

Ganta said:


> yea i understand that. it makes sense but look at it from a consumer stand point. like you said we're already getting screwed by microsoft, now i may have to pay a fee to play possibly the best online shooter it has to offer, that sucks. we all know people are gonna pay so what if other companies copy cat the idea. something like Halo could be next. I have nothing against activision if they do it but personally, i think it sucks.



NO. No Halo. 

Halo sucks.


----------



## Cash (Jul 18, 2010)

indeed Halo does suck 

i just fell in love with FAL hardcore


----------



## Eki (Jul 18, 2010)

I got bored of Halo and all the little kiddies who play it.

but halo reach is gonna be nice


----------



## aceb (Jul 18, 2010)

halo reach is balls man. keepp playing mw. points gen in my sig if u need it tho lol


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 18, 2010)

if I were a booster, i'd probably do it playing sabotage.

that gametype is garbage and boring.


----------



## Fat Free Milk (Jul 18, 2010)

Wanna know what I love about Xbox? How it'll break for no apparent reason. And when the Xbox itself doesn't break, it breaks your games. My modern warfare 2 got raped by my Xbox and I miss it so much.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2010)

GTFO troll.

Also, Aceb, I call bullshit.


----------



## Cash (Jul 18, 2010)

meh, im on my 3rd PS3 and my 4th 360. it happens


----------



## Fat Free Milk (Jul 18, 2010)

Ganta said:


> meh, im on my 3rd PS3 and my 4th 360. it happens



3rd PS3!? I understand the 360 situation as I'm also on my fourth but what happened to your PS3s?


----------



## Cash (Jul 18, 2010)

the 1st one lasted 3 yrs then got the yellow light. the 2nd one died in 2 wks, im thinking it was because i played PS2 games too much on that one. i read it yellow lights from that on some sites, idk. the 3rd one is doing great so far.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm also on my third PS3 -- a Slim. The first one had what I assumed to be a defective Blu-ray drive/lens and the second one got the YLOD. The PS3 failure rate isn't bad compared to the Xbox 360, but it's not uncommon for the PS3 Phat to fail, especially the earlier models.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 18, 2010)

does installing the game to hdd make a difference to failure rate? I hate the noise of spinning disk so naturally everything I play gets installed first.


----------



## Cash (Jul 18, 2010)

im guessing it should help it. when you play for an extended period of time the xbox tends to get a bit loud and its really annoying to the people around you late at night. so installing it probably makes it work less.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 18, 2010)

yoyoyo nae gecka
neji and dogma are on mw2


----------



## Eki (Jul 18, 2010)

it keeps the xbox cooler too. So less chance of overheating it.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 18, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> yoyoyo nae gecka
> neji and dogma are on mw2



goddamit, when i'm not fucking there shit like that happens

DOGMA


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 18, 2010)

I have returned, Susano get the fuck online!


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 18, 2010)

Gecka said:


> goddamit, when i'm not fucking there shit like that happens
> 
> DOGMA



they are still on D:


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 18, 2010)

Gecka said:


> goddamit, when i'm not fucking there shit like that happens
> 
> DOGMA


we've won 6 games in a row by 3000+ points

got supernatural 2 times now


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 18, 2010)

^good shit xD

6, 7, 9 = omnicide 

Riot shield lulz


----------



## Gecka (Jul 18, 2010)

ARGH HATE

WHY DIDN'T I BRING MY 360 TO CHICAGO

oh right family vacation

dogma-chan


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 18, 2010)

Got another nuke, 2 too go.

Man that nuke isn't any fun at all, way to much effort and frustration just to end the game early.


----------



## Psysalis (Jul 18, 2010)

FML

So i've been off live for about 6 months and the day i decide to get on that $10/3 months deal my 360 felt like tipping to its side in the middle of a match, putting a big circle scratch on the botom of my MW2 disk. 

nothing is fixing it


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 18, 2010)

team GB is the best team


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 18, 2010)

Psysalis said:


> FML
> 
> So i've been off live for about 6 months and the day i decide to get on that $10/3 months deal my 360 felt like tipping to its side in the middle of a match, putting a big circle scratch on the bottom of my MW2 disk.
> 
> nothing is fixing it



Then you know the only solution, buy a new one. 


However think carefully, do you really want it back?
This is your best chance if you ever considered quiting.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 18, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> team GB is the best team



Solo Gecka is best solo


----------



## Eki (Jul 18, 2010)

Psysalis said:


> FML
> 
> So i've been off live for about 6 months and the day i decide to get on that $10/3 months deal my 360 felt like tipping to its side in the middle of a match, putting a big circle scratch on the botom of my MW2 disk.
> 
> nothing is fixing it


yea tipping it while its on is not a smart idea. My GoW disk got all fucked up from my friend tripping over my power cord and dragging my xbox from its upright position


----------



## Gecka (Jul 18, 2010)

I actually tipped my 360 and huge circle scratch on my MW2 disk, thank god it still works


----------



## Arsecynic (Jul 18, 2010)

Anyone wanna play some Ground War? (XBOX) GT is JJJordl93 xX. Inv me.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 18, 2010)

^ eh, I hate playing domination



Gecka said:


> I actually tipped my 360 and huge circle scratch on my MW2 disk, thank god it still works


install the game. I hate the noise so naturally that is the first the thing I do.

I did that once but luckily the disk wasn't moving.


----------



## Eki (Jul 18, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> ^ eh, I hate playing domination
> 
> 
> install the game. I hate the noise so naturally that is the first the thing I do.
> ...



lol, wut? he said Ground war


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 18, 2010)

yeah, but ground war is TDM and domination.


----------



## Cash (Jul 18, 2010)

you play domination in ground war along with TDM

i might get online tonight


----------



## Eki (Jul 18, 2010)

i never play ground war. fuck that shit. but i do love domination


----------



## Gecka (Jul 18, 2010)

Ground war is okay

last time i played i tried to employ regular TDM tactics

and

well

didn't do so hot

You need to play GW like you play search


----------



## Eki (Jul 18, 2010)

lol yea, theres so many people running around.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 18, 2010)

18 player free for all


----------



## Eki (Jul 18, 2010)

hmm... too many people. 12 sounds about right


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2010)

I might get MW2 this week for cheap, on 360.

Also, GW is generally the only gametype I play, more people makes it easier to find folk to kill.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 18, 2010)

So that would make

Hang
Nae
Timmy
Me
IRL friend 1
IRL friend 2
Jewish IRL friend 3
Ebi
(new guy) Jordan
and Gary
EDIT:
and our dear old Fapper
yay


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2010)

If I'm not at the top of the skill list, I blame lack of playing and lag.

Just an FYI.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 18, 2010)

ah team GB 
Harley
Kakuzu
Nae
Dogma
Neji
Tousen
Yakuza
Axl

Fun times
Hell i remember the day i got an xbox and dheano teamkilled the shit out of me 

Harlita is a master strategist when it comes to FPS Multiplayer 
To bad she got feed up with Mw2's BS


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 18, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I'm ready to team up with team NF tonight.
> 
> Hopefully Susano and Nin are back.


I'm also finally back from vacation. Lets get some games going tomorrow. GGs Onmi and Brandon. I really need to get my skill level back up. My aiming got sucky.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 18, 2010)

No, Gecka or I or Johnny will be top of the list 

most of Team GB got rid of the game. Dheano sold his when I bought my copy, Harley also. I've played with Kakuzu a couple of times but he doesn't play it anymore. Randy also. Grimmjow (Dani) plays sometimes but he hasn't been online in a while.

but again, team GB is the best team. Tousen rapes whenever I play with him. All of team GB do.

edit: actually, fuck, we need to get Dani to play.


----------



## Cash (Jul 18, 2010)

im on now, someone entertain me


----------



## Arsecynic (Jul 18, 2010)

Eki said:


> lol yea, theres so many people running around.



That's the only reason why I play it, because I quick scope. Tbh, I hate almost all 6v6 gametypes on MW2, too many campers, and I'm to impatient to camp waiting for them.  (S&D excluded).


----------



## Newton (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm on vacation til wednesday

I'll be playing like usual once I get back


----------



## Eki (Jul 18, 2010)

why the new name?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 18, 2010)

Newton said:


> I'm on vacation til wednesday
> 
> I'll be playing like usual once I get back



Excuses Newton. 

Welcome back Haohmaru.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 18, 2010)

Eki said:


> why the new name?



Somebody in the blender has a name exactly like his


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 18, 2010)

put me on that list gecka, the boy can headshot fools


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 19, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I'm also finally back from vacation. Lets get some games going tomorrow. GGs Onmi and Brandon. I really need to get my skill level back up. My aiming got sucky.



Yeah I couldn't play long, I went to go see Inception(amazing movie) and just got back home now. Haohmaru you asshole, you killed me a bunch of times on Highrise while I was shooting at planes trying to get the cold blooded emblem.


----------



## Eki (Jul 19, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Somebody in the blender has a name exactly like his



i figured they knew each other


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 19, 2010)

Put in like 20 hours in the last 2 days. Been using the UMP45 like crazy but also the M4A1. Getting challenges done like they're nothing.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 19, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah I couldn't play long, I went to go see Inception(amazing movie) and just got back home now. Haohmaru you asshole, you killed me a bunch of times on Highrise while I was shooting at planes trying to get the cold blooded emblem.



The spinning heli trick still works you know.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 19, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah I couldn't play long, I went to go see Inception(amazing movie) and just got back home now. Haohmaru you asshole, you killed me a bunch of times on Highrise while I was shooting at planes trying to get the cold blooded emblem.


Hahahaha so that's what you was doing  Sorry dude, didn't know.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 19, 2010)

New personal best: 45-4-7 at Wasteland

Killstreaks: Precision Airstrike, Attack Helicopter, Pavelow


----------



## Cash (Jul 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]H3ur7liibsA[/YOUTUBE]

   this guy is classic


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 19, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> New personal best: 45-4-7 at Wasteland
> 
> Killstreaks: Precision Airstrike, Attack Helicopter, Pavelow



I forgot what my best was.

Legit was prolly 62-4 or something, well I've gone a few times with 0 deaths, if you wanna count that. Think my best one was like 28-0. Once did one of those bugged Rust TDM, got like 168-20 there.

*ED!*t:

Make that 38-0 on Afghan, lulz.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jul 19, 2010)

Personal best: Rundown 57-10-6 predator - pavelow - ac130 happened yesterday (I love the wa2000 now)
But 38 - 0 is quite amazing.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 19, 2010)

3rd Prestiger motherfuckers


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 19, 2010)

yay!
22 kill streak with 6, harrier, stealth bomber :33


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 19, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> New personal best: 45-4-7 at Wasteland
> 
> Killstreaks: Precision Airstrike, Attack Helicopter, Pavelow



I think my best was 65-7 on Skidrow, got my first nuke there


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 19, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> I think my best was 65-7 on Skidrow, got my first nuke there



I got my first nuke on Invasion.

On what maps has everyone got a nuke at least ones? If not on which one do you think you will get your first?

I got them on:
Invasion
Afgan
Scrap Yard
Wasteland
Estate (#1 map for my nukes)
High Rise
Terminal


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 19, 2010)

Afghan is my best map for nukes, but I tend to not have it as a streak because of how much it induces camping.


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 19, 2010)

I got mine on:
Afghan
Skidrow
Estate
Scrapyard
Highrise

Everytime I go for them I always die a few kills away from them.....


----------



## The Scientist (Jul 19, 2010)

Newton said:


> I'm on vacation til wednesday
> 
> I'll be playing like usual once I get back





Violent-nin said:


> Yeah I couldn't play long, I went to go see Inception(amazing movie) and just got back home now. Haohmaru you asshole, you killed me a bunch of times on Highrise while I was shooting at planes trying to get the cold blooded emblem.





Haohmaru said:


> Hahahaha so that's what you was doing  Sorry dude, didn't know.




Ill be on tonight and I will very much like to shoot something or someone with you guys. if you are up for it of course.

PS: and any other people who want to join me/us for some gaming is welcomed of course


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jul 19, 2010)

I will be on for like hour or so after work
I only got one nuke so far and it was on rust  I know weird


----------



## Gecka (Jul 19, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> Personal best: Rundown 57-10-6 predator - pavelow - ac130 happened yesterday (I love the wa2000 now)
> But 38 - 0 is quite amazing.





mah boy

my best was 60-10

5 of my deaths were from spawn trapped AC-130, cuz my teammates didn't have cold blooded


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 19, 2010)

I will be on whenever you guys are on. Just post a message here or PM me when the party is together.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jul 19, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> 3rd Prestiger motherfuckers



Not prestiging until i get my gold skulls for the Barrett and Wa2000.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 19, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> Not prestiging until i get my gold skulls for the Barrett and Wa2000.



nah man, while prestiging i worked on my wa2k

i think when i hit 5th prestige is when i got the gold skull

and i had started at pre-prestige

shit took forever


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 19, 2010)

Gecka said:


> mah boy
> 
> my best was 60-10
> 
> 5 of my deaths were from spawn trapped AC-130, cuz my teammates didn't have cold blooded



ooh yeah, i got fucked last night like that.  Enemy gets out a predator missile.  I'm thinking i'm cool cause i'm cold blooded, but shit i better get away from these other teammates that aren't.  Some asshole who isn't cold blooded starts running right next to me and we get exploded! I look at the kill cam and there's no red box on me but his is standing out like a sore thumbs


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jul 19, 2010)

Gecka said:


> nah man, while prestiging i worked on my wa2k
> 
> i think when i hit 5th prestige is when i got the gold skull
> 
> ...



Damn hmmm I have only done one prestige that was like 2 months ago didnt bother to prestige again maybe I should but I feel I late to the game.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 19, 2010)

nuke is so boring
and its more luck than it is skill 
most vids are campers or people that get lucky as fuck

killing 5 people with a harrier airstrike seems like luck to me

I have gotten 3, each one in a diff prestige 
borefest :/

i rather do something fun
stealth bomber 

789 

hell i remember getting 3 stealth bombers in one scrapyard
that > any nuke


----------



## The Scientist (Jul 19, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> killing 5 people with a harrier airstrike seems like luck to me



I have never done it before, and I have played for 16 days now, since the game came out last year. I am on my 6th prestige closing on the 7th one.


----------



## Eki (Jul 19, 2010)

lulz ive done it on highrise or w/e its called

People just sit on that supid mountain and try to snipe and i just call it in right on them


----------



## Id (Jul 19, 2010)

For Fuck Sakes, kill that rock/boulder glitch.


----------



## Eki (Jul 19, 2010)

they still havnt fixed that?

ima eat, drink a rockstar, and then get on.


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 19, 2010)

Id said:


> For Fuck Sakes, kill that rock/boulder glitch.



I hate that glitch so much.....today my entire team kept trying to get in the rock which gave the other team a killfest cause my teammates were too stupid to figure out how to get in there. I was the only one who went positive cause I had enough sense not to go near the rocks. Of course I cursed the shit out of my teammates for being totally retarded on the mic


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 19, 2010)

Holy shit i almost got 2 nukes in ONE game!! :WOW


----------



## Gecka (Jul 19, 2010)

keyword almost


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 19, 2010)

Well that means i almost got a machinima lv performance.


----------



## Eki (Jul 19, 2010)

do two nuckes count as one?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 19, 2010)

I'll message later on when I'm going online.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 19, 2010)

Eki said:


> do two nuckes count as one?



No, when you call in the first you can't call in the second.

It'll give a message saying: Tactical Nuke already inbound!

Edit: That's it i called in mt 10th nuke, i'm done FINALLY!


----------



## Eki (Jul 19, 2010)

huh, so you basicly loose the 2nd one?


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 19, 2010)

Pretty much, but it's still awesome to know that you owned them so hard that you have twice the nuclear power.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 19, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Pretty much, but it's still awesome to know that you owned they so hard that you have twice the nuclear power.



u r like NK of mw2


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 19, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Pretty much, but it's still awesome to know that you owned them so hard that you have twice the nuclear power.


Did that on Highrise. Needless to say the opponents weren't all that good. Now I don't even bother with nukes anymore. It's so boring.

I've gotten a nuke on every map, but my favorite has to be terminal. Once you get your CG it's total carnage.

Least favorite is Skidrow.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 19, 2010)

Calling all Team NF members available to get online.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 19, 2010)

It's likely that I'll have MW2 by Friday.

What's the 360 clantag, btw? Bettah be mo' badass that ÆSIR, or I'm not switchin'.


----------



## Newton (Jul 19, 2010)

My personal best is either 94 - 5 on Wasteland or something like 83 - 4 on Afghan

But these were earlier on when modern warfare 2 wasn't the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)-fest it is now 

I've gone 100+ 3 times, but all were while tubing to finish OMA so I dont count that cuz that's being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

I've gotten a nuke on every stage except Bailout, and I got 2 nukes like 2 months ago on Wasteland, I got the second, but before the Chopper Gunner was finished, the game ended so I don't know if it counts (I didn't get to call in either of them )

Favorites are Wasteland, Afghan and Derail (weird I know but that stage is absolutely wonderful for streaks). Least are Karachi and Salvage

I am totally over going for great scores or nukes anymore (Team NF regulars know what I mean, remember that game where guys didn't believe me on SnD on Underpass, and were like "well let's see then" and I went 14-0 and then 12-0 on Wasteland after ")

Now its about changing shit up and making it hard for yourself, jacking up sensitivity, using Danger Close with no grenade and shit, Nin and Heat are way better with random shit than me though (bastards)


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 19, 2010)

Also, not getting the map packs until that shit gets a pricecut. Fuck paying 34 euro's for 10 fucking maps, let alone like 4/5 old ones.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 19, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> It's likely that I'll have MW2 by Friday.
> 
> What's the 360 clantag, btw? Bettah be mo' badass that ?SIR, or I'm not switchin'.



join my clan: FAPR

if your not a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) u'll use that


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 19, 2010)

I only join those with leet grammar skills, I fear.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 19, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> It's likely that I'll have MW2 by Friday.
> 
> What's the 360 clantag, btw? Bettah be mo' badass that ?SIR, or I'm not switchin'.



we don't roll with a NF clan tag, I go with my IRL friends' tag though(4skn)

nae goes with lgbt(lesbian gay bisexual transvestite)

not sure about everyone else

?SIR huh

As in the norse council of gods?(go google)


----------



## Eki (Jul 19, 2010)

Im always changing my clan tag


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 19, 2010)

Gecka said:


> we don't roll with a NF clan tag, I go with my IRL friends' tag though(4skn)
> 
> nae goes with lgbt(lesbian gay bisexual transvestite)
> 
> ...



I am Hangat?r, after all.


----------



## Newton (Jul 19, 2010)

Team NIGS > all of you


----------



## Eki (Jul 19, 2010)

Me > All of you


----------



## Gecka (Jul 19, 2010)

Uh no

I think at least 2/3 of team NF are top tier MW2 players


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 19, 2010)

Nope, no NarutoForums clan tag.

but lol, I was in a pregame lobby with these two guys, and their discussion was replete with racial slurs. Jokes about throwing three black people out a helicopter to make the whole of america happy, etc. I didn't say anything. Anyway, so the most vocal of these two twats, a jewish kid, sees my clantag (SS) and goes off about it being offensive. The irony was just so unbelievable.

I dun even bother plugging in headset anymore if I'm not in a party.

edit: yar I roll with SS/lgbt most of the time


----------



## Eki (Jul 19, 2010)

i take whole clans by myself with a pistol and win.
I make little kids pee in there beds at night.
I am Dj Antman


----------



## Gecka (Jul 19, 2010)

now you sound 12


----------



## Eki (Jul 19, 2010)

I have a big ego when it comes to mw2, mainly cause i know i can back it up


----------



## Newton (Jul 19, 2010)

you've never played with Gecka and Nae and their crew I take it?


----------



## Gecka (Jul 19, 2010)

I invited him a few times, but he never accepted


----------



## Gecka (Jul 19, 2010)

I remember when me and Amano tore shit up together in search


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 19, 2010)

@ anyone comparing their MW2 penis sizes.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey Vio, didn't you play CoD 2?

What were shotguns like in that game?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 19, 2010)

Shotguns? There was only one shotgun and that was the Trench, basically a Spas but more fun.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 19, 2010)

kay, just wonderin


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 20, 2010)

mw2 is srs business.


----------



## Ito (Jul 20, 2010)

I encountered nearly a whole team of riot shielders tonight in hardcore team deathmatch. It was pretty funny in Favela. They were all camping by that little warehouse by the bus stop, smacking each other with riot shields and shooting each other's shields to get the enemy's (us) attention, and they had a sniper and a regular assault rifle user hidden on the sides. Needless to say, I had some major fun shooting their "hitmen" in the head and managing to kill some shielders as well.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jul 20, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> @ anyone comparing their MW2 penis sizes.



 quite funny actually. I know I am just decent at MW2 nothing too spectacular I just have fun with it


----------



## Gecka (Jul 20, 2010)

My MW2 penis is 3 inches





















































































































From the ground


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 20, 2010)

Really? I have to use a wheelbarrow. When I play it's like I'm a unicycle tank.


----------



## Id (Jul 20, 2010)

It took me a while, but I am finally getting comfortable in this game. 


Now I wished Scar-H had more ammo.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 20, 2010)

Then it'd be over-powered. =p


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 20, 2010)

Id said:


> It took me a while, but I am finally getting comfortable in this game.
> 
> 
> Now I wished Scar-H had more ammo.



Ext. mags. nuff said. It's all you need.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 20, 2010)

my dick is huge too.

if you need more ammo use scavenger, even easier than obtaining ex. mags.  Scavenger tends to be under-appreciated until you get to the upper levels of mw2   Most people wanna marathon around and bling their shit.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jul 20, 2010)

I use either SOH or scavenger. But extended mags are boss sucks only my scar, m21 and Barrett have them out of the primary weapons.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 20, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> I use either SOH or scavenger. But extended mags are boss sucks only my scar, m21 and Barrett have them out of the primary weapons.



ext mags will save u from a reload at a critical time, but when you expended your ammo, it won't help u anymore.  I'd rather have scavenger than ext mags, given the choice.  Using both is sick, cause scav pro gives full ext mags.  You can end up with like 180 bullets for your AK and 60 for the m21.  Sick.


----------



## Id (Jul 20, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Then it'd be over-powered. =p



I think that if a gun shoots bullets its overpowered. - Critical


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 20, 2010)

scav pro for the lmgs are sick, you get like 300 bullets


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jul 20, 2010)

I use scag pro on ARs but snipers always SOH pro for me.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 20, 2010)

Sometimes i like to just fuck around and hit and run with people. Shoot them once or tease them, showing them where I'm at and then start running like a little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). I can usually evade most situations when i want to so they usually get pissed off calling me names because they can't catch me.

Knifers really hate me. I remember someone tried to knife me in the corner in the grass near the apartment building on that one map with the bus in the middle of it and i jumped before he ran around the corner and ran behind him and knifed him. Funny shit. My nickname for the rest of that lobby was "stupid, pussy ^ (use bro)".


----------



## Id (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah you know my team sucks, when I am leading in kills.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 20, 2010)

Id said:


> Yeah you know my team sucks, when I am leading in kills.



u know your team sucks when you haven't moved for like 5 minutes and your still leading the team in points.


----------



## The Scientist (Jul 20, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Uh no
> 
> I think at least 2/3 of team NF are top tier MW2 players



lol, I don't know if that applies to me. I do well in most match, but am I God Tier, i don't know.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 20, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> u know your team sucks when you haven't moved for like 5 minutes and your still leading the team in points.


tactic for derail. get 10 killlstreak at beginning of game, if no one in team has 3 kills change to cold-blooded and hide in a corner of the map for the rest of the game. Actually did this a couple of times two months ago. Only played for 2 minutes, then hid in a corner and still managed to get MVP.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 20, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> tactic for derail. get 10 killlstreak at beginning of game, if no one in team has 3 kills change to cold-blooded and hide in a corner of the map for the rest of the game. Actually did this a couple of times two months ago. Only played for 2 minutes, then hid in a corner and still managed to get MVP.



i do that with smoke, i plant myself in a corner with a claymore in front of me, throw smoke and just wait for the time to pass


----------



## Id (Jul 20, 2010)

Kept on killing the same player over and over. Camping in an obvious spot, using a tactical insertion.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jul 20, 2010)

Id said:


> Kept on killing the same player over and over. Camping in an obvious spot, using a tactical insertion.


Lol 
When that happens to me I bring out my asshole class which I rarely use

acr with noob tube
oma pro
danger close pro
sitrep


----------



## Deva Path (Jul 20, 2010)

Any big PS3 players? Add me: shivam101

I'm second prestige, not the best, but not bad if I do say so myself. Any tips for a guy who wants a real good killstreak but hates camping?


----------



## Gecka (Jul 20, 2010)

King of Pop said:


> Any big PS3 players? Add me: shivam101
> 
> I'm second prestige, not the best, but not bad if I do say so myself. Any tips for a guy who wants a real good killstreak but hates camping?



SCAR-H Extended Mags or TAR-21 Silenced
Akimbo Rangers (you should know how to reload cancel with these)
SOH Pro
Hardline Pro
Sitrep Pro
C4
Smoke

this is a charger/rusher class of the highest caliber, if you choose to, you can have marathon instead

don't keep running all the fucking time, stop and reset yourself while sound whoring with sitrep pro(recommended you have a headset)


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 20, 2010)

My shit is nearly always Scav Pro/Cold Pro/Ninja Pro, I like stayin' alive.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 20, 2010)

Don't knock that class dave, i've gone on 12 killstreaks with that class several times


----------



## Skylit (Jul 20, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Uh no
> 
> I think at least 2/3 of team NF are top tier MW2 players



I'm excluding myself.

In some games I'm top tier for sure, but otherwise i'm just mid tier.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 20, 2010)

Brandon stop fapping to the party screen and join some NF ownage. 

Edit: NVM there you are


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 20, 2010)

What was up with Team DeathMatch yesterday? I was playing regular team deathmatch, NOT groundwar and it was like 8 on 8 or 9-10 i cant remember. Everyone of them had mic's too. In every lobby and game i played all u could hear was a low roar from everybody talkin shit to each other. It was like on of those trumpets from the world cup


----------



## Id (Jul 20, 2010)

Lets get a clan going.


----------



## Koppachino (Jul 20, 2010)

^Are you on PS3? Mostly everyone plays together, I'll get back into it when I get back to the U.S.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 20, 2010)

.ProFound. said:


> What was up with Team DeathMatch yesterday? I was playing regular team deathmatch, NOT groundwar and it was like 8 on 8 or 9-10 i cant remember. Everyone of them had mic's too. In every lobby and game i played all u could hear was a low roar from everybody talkin shit to each other. It was like on of those trumpets from the world cup


vuvuzala > inane chatter


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 20, 2010)

Are you guys still on? Just let me know if you want to play.


----------



## Id (Jul 20, 2010)

Koppachino said:


> ^Are you on PS3? Mostly everyone plays together, I'll get back into it when I get back to the U.S.



Yeah team Nig's is currently 7 strong.


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 20, 2010)

Sorry i couldnt play with you guys cause I was with a friend and we ended up winning 15 matches and lost one cause we came in the match late and the team sucked. Both of us are dominating now in almost every TDM. Though he does start using the asshole class on Wasteland in the bunker....he really loves that class


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 20, 2010)

I end up playing Demo all the time with my friends, which is really boring. When you have 4, 5 friends in one party, it's almost impossible to lose.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 20, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Are you guys still on? Just let me know if you want to play.



Get your ass over here.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 20, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Are you guys still on? Just let me know if you want to play.



Yeah were online right now, 7 of us.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 20, 2010)

Aight. I'm comin'. Make some room for me


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 20, 2010)

So who's on the 360 squad again? Screen names and XBL tags please.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 20, 2010)

Axl Low's GT: GB Johnny
Nae's GT: sethblodia
Gecka's GT: AlphaRaptorXI
FapperWocky: superbadhatter
Eki: Dj Antman
Gary: whodabomb5


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 20, 2010)

Heh, says on my XBL you haven't been on in ages mang.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 20, 2010)

Only been off for like 2 weeks

I just remember their gamertags


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 20, 2010)

Ah right.

But I just checked on Xbox.com and it didn't show any date for you. Usually means you've not been on in a while. xd


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 20, 2010)

^ that's what happened to me a little while ago. I think the person just needs to get on live again and the date will appear again.



Gecka said:


> Axl Low's GT: GB Johnny
> Nae's GT: *sethblodia*
> Gecka's GT: AlphaRaptorXI
> FapperWocky: superbadhatter
> ...


----------



## Gecka (Jul 20, 2010)

Nae you have a similar playstyle to Hang iirc

only he plays with sound unlike your ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) face


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 20, 2010)

Man I suck when I play this late (2 am). 0-4 in S&D. That was really bad. 

I don't know about you guys, but I've been experiencing a lot of knifing through opponents lately. Knive goes right through my opponent like they're ghosts. Fucking annoying. So I've decided not to use knive again.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 20, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Man I suck when I play this late (2 am). 0-4 in S&D. That was really bad.
> 
> I don't know about you guys, but I've been experiencing a lot of knifing through opponents lately. Knive goes right through my opponent like they're ghosts. Fucking annoying. So I've decided not to use knive again.



It's all good man, I was doing horrible as well, I was too busy focused on getting kills for the model 1887 and the AK47.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 20, 2010)

Has everyone on 360 got the map packs? Cause they just look hella expensive to me, man.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 20, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> It's all good man, I was doing horrible as well, I was too busy focused on getting kills for the model 1887 and the AK47.


I hate the model 1887. To slow for my taste, but the AK47 is growing on me. I steal it so now and then and I do pretty well with it I've noticed 
Probably another reason why I suck at S&D is because I'm very impatient.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 20, 2010)

Ak-47 is best without attachments, fa sho.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 20, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I hate the model 1887. To slow for my taste, but the AK47 is growing on me. I steal it so now and then and I do pretty well with it I've noticed
> Probably another reason why I suck at S&D is because I'm very impatient.



Yeah I'm not a huge fan of the model 1887 either, their okay but not half as good as they used to be. AK47 rips through people like no tomorrow, sadly I keep doing prestige's so I don't get much time to enjoy it.


----------



## Cash (Jul 20, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Axl Low's GT: GB Johnny
> Nae's GT: sethblodia
> Gecka's GT: AlphaRaptorXI
> FapperWocky: superbadhatter
> ...



i want in.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 20, 2010)

wait, are you Dj Antman, I get you and Eki confused


----------



## Cash (Jul 20, 2010)

Gecka said:


> wait, are you Dj Antman, I get you and Eki confused



wtf, how? but nah. im not Antman, idk who that is. my tag is MegaRanX.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm runnin on like 5 hours of sleep


----------



## Gecka (Jul 20, 2010)

you are what you eat


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 21, 2010)

talk about a petty grudge. this guy using speedy gonzalez class but with rangers killed me like 6 times in a single game. yeah, well I followed him to 5 different lobbies just to fuck him with noobtubes and rangers. at least I finished that grudge up 30-10

it's rare someone brings out so much rage from me.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 21, 2010)

I can't imagine using the rangers with something other than sleight of hand

the relod is so slow, even if you reload cancel


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 21, 2010)

johnny is on :33
let's play a game


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 21, 2010)

k, invite me after your current game.

can probably only play ~5 games though, a bit tired.


Gecka said:


> I can't imagine using the rangers with something other than sleight of hand
> 
> the relod is so slow, even if you reload cancel


strategy was super effective against me in that game.

well, the guy didn't rape, I mean, his final score was ~26-10 or something.


----------



## Cash (Jul 21, 2010)

i actually got 12 kills in search. thought i'd never get pass 9.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 21, 2010)

most kills i've gotten in search are 16-18

but i had 3-4 deaths

Newton got 16 and 0 for his best search

I vow to beat his flawless score


----------



## Cash (Jul 21, 2010)

thats pretty damn good. im gonna aim for that.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 21, 2010)

i have gotten 13 frags in search 
pred Pres AS harrier
danger close baby xD


----------



## Gecka (Jul 21, 2010)

Ganta said:


> thats pretty damn good. im gonna aim for that.



yeah, mine is 14-0

and i had 3 assists

I was fucking pissed


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 21, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> talk about a petty grudge. this guy using speedy gonzalez class but with rangers killed me like 6 times in a single game. yeah, well I followed him to 5 different lobbies just to fuck him with noobtubes and rangers. at least I finished that grudge up 30-10
> 
> it's rare someone brings out so much rage from me.



The rangers with marathon, lightweight, commando is so annoying. THere is always someone with that class


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 21, 2010)

I've never seen anyone use the running class with the Rangers. If it's a good troll class I might try it out myself. Speaking of trolling, I was invited to a quick scoping match the other day. I joined and hard scoped so fucking bad. Everyone was so pissed off, telling me to leave among other insulting comments. It was lulzy for sure.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 21, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> The rangers with marathon, lightweight, commando is so annoying. THere is always someone with that class



it doesn't matter what weapon they are using , all those light weight  commandos are annoying.  having said that, i know u have such a class


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 21, 2010)

My current running class is UMP45 with FMJ, M9 with FMJ, Semtex, Flash Grenade, Marathon Pro, Lightweight Pro, Commando Pro, Final Stand. It works pretty well.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 21, 2010)

pros use extended mags on ump


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 21, 2010)

And anyone that runs FMJ ('cept for getting Extended Mags) is a tard. =p


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 21, 2010)

Gecka said:


> pros use extended mags on ump



I don't have extended mags yet. 



Hangat?r said:


> And anyone that runs FMJ ('cept for getting Extended Mags) is a tard. =p



That's why I'm using FMJ.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 21, 2010)

Though you're still a nub for running Commando.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 21, 2010)

I was actually thinking of taking it off and replacing it with Scrambler Pro for Claymore delay. I always seem to get knifed first even with Commando Pro on.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 21, 2010)

...

Scrambler is even worse. ._.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 21, 2010)

Why is Scrambler worse? Is there a Perk I'm allowed to use without being a n00b or a troll?


----------



## Gecka (Jul 21, 2010)

> I was actually thinking of taking it off and replacing it with Scrambler Pro for Claymore delay. I always seem to get knifed first even with Commando Pro on.


:rofl


Panic said:


> Why is Scrambler worse? Is there a Perk I'm allowed to use without being a n00b or a troll?


Sitrep

It'll go in conjunction with FMJ on your UMP as well


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 21, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> it doesn't matter what weapon they are using , all those light weight  commandos are annoying.  having said that, i know u have such a class



The Ultimate Dickhead Class with tactical knife  but I dont have it right now cause i play on second account.

I've noticed that in almost half of the FFA matches now have boosters. In some TDM matches there are boosters too. Me and my friend caught two of them in terminal on TDM.
I think its getting worse


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jul 21, 2010)

I use either sitrep or ninja in the third perk but I am not god tier unlike the person above me^^.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 21, 2010)

Panic said:


> Why is Scrambler worse? Is there a Perk I'm allowed to use without being a n00b or a troll?


If you have to ask, heh.


Gecka said:


> :rofl
> 
> Sitrep
> 
> It'll go in conjunction with FMJ on your UMP as well



Ninja Pro for me, no footsteps but my enemy's and meatshield's.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 21, 2010)

The only time scrambler can be effective, is if an entire ground war team is using it


----------



## Deva Path (Jul 21, 2010)

I've been using an Intervention in every lobby so far. Got 13-1 in Search and Destroy by quick-scoping.

Not bad. Got like 45 kills in Domination and probably died thrice.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 21, 2010)

Panic said:


> I was actually thinking of taking it off and replacing it with Scrambler Pro for Claymore delay. I always seem to get knifed first even with Commando Pro on.





Panic said:


> Why is Scrambler worse? Is there a Perk I'm allowed to use without being a n00b or a troll?



scrambler is pointless for a marathon class lightweight class, they literally run through claymore traps.  I can't count the number of times i've gotten knifed by a marathon commando and had my kill streak ruined, cause they ran through my claymore traps.  In fact i expect most revenge kills to come in that form.



Gecka said:


> The only time scrambler can be effective, is if an entire ground war team is using it



scrambler has saved quite a few people's asses when they got past a claymore and didn't use marathon.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 21, 2010)

Fapper

set aside a class that has C4 and OMA

throw C4, plant claymore next to it

anybody that tries to run past

gets c4'd


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 21, 2010)

i know u can get a bigger blast with that , but i don't hardly equip oma due to my what my religion says about it 

i usually plant my c4 in front of someone else's claymore or my claymore behind the c4, when the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 21, 2010)

just to be sure, C4 + claymore does unlock the dominoes challenge, right? I got the dominoes emblem before I fell in love with C4, so I'm not entirely sure.


Hangatýr said:


> And anyone that runs FMJ ('cept for getting Extended Mags) is a tard. =p


... I don't think I've ever used extended mags for anything bar m1014. I'll probably try that with the tar-21 when I next play.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 21, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> And anyone that runs FMJ ('cept for getting Extended Mags) is a tard. =p



FMJ on a sniper amps for a One shot One Kill
When running you still hits the arms and hands and the bullet stops and does less damage but with FMJ it goes through them for more damage


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 21, 2010)

That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 21, 2010)

Uh

Johnny

there were like 5 things wrong with that post


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 21, 2010)

Is his name really Johnny? Cause I'ma start calling him MGS Johnny from now on.


----------



## Eki (Jul 21, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> FMJ on a sniper amps for a One shot One Kill
> When running you still hits the arms and hands and the bullet stops and does less damage but with FMJ it goes through them for more damage



 wtf is this?


----------



## Gecka (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## Ito (Jul 21, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> The Ultimate Dickhead Class with tactical knife  but I dont have it right now cause i play on second account.
> 
> I've noticed that in almost half of the FFA matches now have boosters. In some TDM matches there are boosters too. Me and my friend caught two of them in terminal on TDM.
> I think its getting worse


I don't really care anymore. As long as I can hunt them down, I'm fine with it.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 21, 2010)

don't listen to these guys johnny, haters gonna hate.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 21, 2010)

so I planned to continue playing Dragon Age Origins until Gecka came back, but I need to shoot some people now


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 21, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> That doesn't make any sense.



i know 



Gecka said:


> Uh
> 
> Johnny
> 
> there were like 5 things wrong with that post



That was the point 



Hangatýr said:


> Is his name really Johnny? Cause I'ma start calling him MGS Johnny from now on.



Johnny is just fine.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 21, 2010)

Diarrhea Johnny.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 21, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Diarrhea Johnny.



Johnny is fine


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 21, 2010)

Akiba! Akiba!


----------



## Ito (Jul 21, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Akiba! Akiba!


----------



## Skylit (Jul 21, 2010)

Just got every cameo for my TAR. Great.

Now for the Sit Rep emblem. ~~


----------



## Id (Jul 21, 2010)

Send an invite culeros.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 21, 2010)

I got a nuke today
and i got greedy!

after i got 25 kills and mah weapon of end game destruction i stopped camping went for four more kills and ended with a 29 killstreak and 35 kills 

35-5 

still wasnt fun at all :/


----------



## Newton (Jul 21, 2010)

What's that?

YOU GOT TITROLLED


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 21, 2010)

LOOK SUSANO!


----------



## Id (Jul 21, 2010)

That made about as much sense as the loch ness monster masturbating. Its bullshit.


----------



## Newton (Jul 21, 2010)

I FEEL IT

RAPE INCOMING


----------



## Newton (Jul 21, 2010)

13 - 4 
**


----------



## Id (Jul 21, 2010)

Awwww shit. Its turtle time.


----------



## Id (Jul 21, 2010)

shion
Omni
Crix
Sanj
Mr. Pikles
Grahf
Heat


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2010)

tuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurtle power


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 22, 2010)

Id said:


> shion
> Omni
> Crix
> Sanj
> ...



The most fun I have ever had in Modern Hairy Shit 2.


----------



## Id (Jul 22, 2010)

That same kid that trolled, tried to do it again. And I knifed his face.


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2010)

Tactical Knife?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 22, 2010)

Fun games guys, I played like total shit but at least it was funny.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 22, 2010)

i got a 360 claymore twice today :33


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 22, 2010)

lol johnny I go for 3 minutes to make tea and you sign out. 

we need to sync our tea times.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 22, 2010)

lol britfag

oh wait

dave is brit too IIRC


----------



## Id (Jul 22, 2010)

Roll Call! PS3?s Modern Warfare 2. 
 Newton 
Violent-nin 
Id 
"Shion" 
Brandonheat

Who am I missing?


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 22, 2010)

Id said:


> Roll Call! PS3?s Modern Warfare 2.
> Newton
> Violent-nin
> Id
> ...



Me maybe?


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 22, 2010)

Id said:


> Roll Call! PS3?s Modern Warfare 2.
> Newton
> Violent-nin
> Id
> ...



Invite me the next time you guys party up. None of you live in the EU, so I'll probably have a bad connection, as usual.


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 22, 2010)

me too, but you guys keep playing when I'm playing in another party


----------



## Deva Path (Jul 22, 2010)

I'd like to join.
shivam101


----------



## Newton (Jul 22, 2010)

^ add me

Crixpack

not on right now, will be in a bit


----------



## The Scientist (Jul 22, 2010)

Id said:


> shion
> Omni
> Crix
> Sanj
> ...



why was I not invited to this party .


----------



## Newton (Jul 22, 2010)

You weren't on


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 22, 2010)

Anyone is welcome to add me.

PSN: BrandonHeat321

Just mention your from NF when you request. 

Let's rape tonight guys. We might even be able to do private matches. :WOW


----------



## Rokudaime1010 (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm not the BEST player by any means, but anybody is welcome to add me as well.lol  Like Brandon Heat said, mention your NF affiliation if you send a request.

PSN: EST_Elite


----------



## Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Grr MW2!!!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 22, 2010)

Rokudaime1010 said:


> I'm not the BEST player by any means, but anybody is welcome to add me as well.lol  Like Brandon Heat said, mention your NF affiliation if you send a request.
> 
> PSN: EST_Elite



u can't _just_ play on team NF, u have to be initiated.  do u think u can deal with the initiation ritual?


----------



## Rokudaime1010 (Jul 22, 2010)

lol, I didn't mean I wanted to be on team NF...I just wanted to know who was on the forums when they added me.
What does this initiation ritual consist of though?haha


----------



## Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I so want to beat up the fuckers who created this game, so many things wrong with the game and they a billionaire company could not fix such minor problems because they are living the life of the millions they have made. Perfetic.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 22, 2010)

They also can't fix anything because a shit-ton of IW's people up and quit


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 22, 2010)

UchihaDeidara said:


> I so want to beat up the fuckers who created this game, so many things wrong with the game and they a billionaire company could not fix such minor problems because they are living the life of the millions they have made. Perfetic.



Stop posting, no one cares. No one is forcing you to play. Go to the Naruto sections.


Anyway, I should have the game either tomorrow or Saturday, depending on whether the eBay auction goes through.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 22, 2010)

Got myself a new addiction. 

Rushing with the silenced Striker.


----------



## Newton (Jul 22, 2010)

lol     wat


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 22, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Got myself a new addiction.
> 
> Rushing with the silenced Striker.



Get off my Resident Evil 4 gun.


----------



## Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Stop posting, no one cares. No one is forcing you to play. Go to the Naruto sections.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I should have the game either tomorrow or Saturday, depending on whether the eBay auction goes through.



No one asked for your opinion also, so get off my ass


----------



## Newton (Jul 22, 2010)

Nin you guys on?


----------



## Gecka (Jul 22, 2010)

Silenced striker aint bad

but's it's by no means great

I think it's the only usable silenced shotgun


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 22, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Got myself a new addiction.
> 
> Rushing with the silenced Striker.


...

I don't even-


UchihaDeidara said:


> No one asked for your opinion also, so get off my ass


Nor did anyone ask for yours, so stop posting altogether.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 22, 2010)

How about both of you get on my cock and stop this useless fighting


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 22, 2010)

Newton said:


> Nin you guys on?



Yeah come on.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 22, 2010)

Gecka said:


> How about both of you get on my cock and stop this useless fighting



I would, but that thing is barely a one-seater.


----------



## Newton (Jul 22, 2010)

PS ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) assemble!


----------



## Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Lol he negative rep me cause of that, what a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). - rep back


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 22, 2010)

Gecka said:


> lol britfag
> 
> oh wait
> 
> dave is brit too IIRC


old ways die hard

so is it friday or saturday?


I am absolutely useless with the models, it's always a toss up if I kill someone who is within ranger single-barrel distance. Even when the range was a bit more than the SPAS is now.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 22, 2010)

Okay, stop the spam, I don't like mods coming in and ruining the fun


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 22, 2010)

UchihaDeidara said:


> Lol he negative rep me cause of that, what a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). - rep back



And get reported for revenge repping, and getting repsealed?


----------



## Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Okay, stop the spam, I don't like mods coming in and ruining the fun



Lol okay


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 22, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Got myself a new addiction.
> 
> Rushing with the silenced Striker.



someone rushed me with a striker yesterday.  it wasn't silenced but maybe soh.  it was so weird.


----------



## Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Does anyone here want a 1 v 1 quickscope match?


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 22, 2010)

Newton said:


> lol     wat







Violent-nin said:


> Get off my Resident Evil 4 gun.



This ain't Resident Evil, and we can share just fine. 



Gecka said:


> Silenced striker aint bad
> 
> but's it's by no means great
> 
> I think it's the only usable silenced shotgun



Putting a silencer on a Striker actually barely affects the gun at all.  



Hangat?r said:


> ...
> 
> I don't even-


----------



## Gecka (Jul 22, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> old ways die hard
> 
> so is it friday or saturday?
> 
> ...



lol

models are only usable on maps like skidrow and vacant

Also Hang, get the second map pack, totally worth it.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 22, 2010)

So... ya know... why not just knife? 

Why the second and not the first?


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jul 22, 2010)

Damn it all I am at work I can't join and yea the second map pack is pretty good. I like Vacant and Trailer Park the most for some reason.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 22, 2010)

Gecka said:


> lol britfag
> 
> oh wait
> 
> dave is brit too IIRC



North Carolina
Remember that Nae is on EST? 
Ooooooh Yeah 


Nuke is so boring :<


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2010)

Back when the game came out the models were gods guns of destruction


----------



## Gecka (Jul 22, 2010)

The new maps in the Stimulus pack are sub-par

and I'm not a fan of crash and overgrown, but if you are then by all means get the first one.

I think everybody here can agree the resurgence pack is worth the money.

All of the new maps are awesome, and the old maps are Vacant and Strike


----------



## Rokudaime1010 (Jul 22, 2010)

I swear, some people play Hardcore Team Deathmatch just to kill their teammates...that really pisses me off, especially when it's Buzzkill...from my own ally.lol


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2010)

crash is a lot of fun still.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 22, 2010)

Ugh

Crash

not for me

If you spawn A-flag in domination

you stay at A-flag in domination


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 22, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> Damn it all I am at work I can't join and yea the second map pack is pretty good. I like Vacant and Trailer Park the most for some reason.



vacant is cool, if u can work a javelin


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 22, 2010)

Crash was one of my favourites from COD4 for tdm, and the map based on the first boat campaign mission. Hated Overgrown, but only slightly less than I hate Estate.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 22, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Ugh
> 
> Crash
> 
> ...



what u talkin about willis?  i can cap anything anywhere on crash, that's why i like that map, u have a fighting chance.  

now bailout, that's a bitch.  if ur on C, the only way to B is by way of A.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 22, 2010)

I do like Crash and Overgrown, TBH. Was in the MW1 beta, so I got to know those and Vacant very well. It's more a matter of the three other maps.


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2010)

i havnt played domination in ages


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 22, 2010)

Getting the game tomorrow.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 22, 2010)

Id said:


> Roll Call! PS3?s Modern Warfare 2.
> Newton
> Violent-nin
> Id
> ...



Me                 ?


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jul 22, 2010)

I remember I first started playing mw2 I played with a scarh with an acog and a silencer


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 22, 2010)

I love how much screaming there is in this game.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 22, 2010)

Lol

I remember when I used to dropshot with UMP like my old tryhard self

then I started dropshotting with shotguns like a pro


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 22, 2010)

Speaking of shotguns I was kicking so much ass with the Spas earlier today


----------



## Gecka (Jul 22, 2010)

lol, not terribly hard to go on a raping spree with spas


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah, but it is fun


----------



## Gecka (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh yeah, it is that

Once you get your rhythm matched up with the enemy's, shit gets wild.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 22, 2010)

S&D can get sooo boring. WTF where those idiots even doing in Estate. Aren't they supposed to plant a bomb? Instead they camp at their own respawn and try to sniper kill us and fail miserably.

I was killing in GW, but then I got kicked out. For shame.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 22, 2010)

The silenced Striker is a damn beast.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 22, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> S&D can get sooo boring. WTF where those idiots even doing in Estate. Aren't they supposed to plant a bomb? Instead they camp at their own respawn and try to sniper kill us and fail miserably.
> 
> I was killing in GW, but then I got kicked out. For shame.



Yeah SnD can piss me off sometimes when the opposite team just goes super camp mode. 

I'll be back on in 45 mins or so.


----------



## Arsecynic (Jul 22, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> S&D can get sooo boring. WTF where those idiots even doing in Estate. Aren't they supposed to plant a bomb? Instead they camp at their own respawn and try to sniper kill us and fail miserably.
> 
> I was killing in GW, but then I got kicked out. For shame.



Agreed. The reason why I personally loved COD4 so much was because it was so fast paced and exciting. People didn't camp anywhere near as much as they do on MW2. But I guess that's what you get when you create a game with overpowered everything and big maps. 

I can only stand SND when in a party of 5/6, apart from that I just stick to GW, the only gametype where people run around like loonies.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jul 22, 2010)

Jordanl93 said:


> Agreed. The reason why I personally loved COD4 so much was because it was so fast paced and exciting. People didn't camp anywhere near as much as they do on MW2. But I guess that's what you get when you create a game with overpowered everything and big maps.
> 
> I can only stand SND when in a party of 5/6, apart from that I just stick to GW, the only gametype where people run around like loonies.



GW in scrapyard is crazy and great


----------



## Gecka (Jul 22, 2010)

Fuck scrapyard ground war

shit is retarded


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jul 22, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Fuck scrapyard ground war
> 
> shit is retarded



I feel its like double edged sword to me it can be good or shit if people keep doing OMA tubing.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 22, 2010)

GW is boss no matter what, though.


----------



## Arsecynic (Jul 22, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> I feel its like double edged sword to me it can be good or shit if people keep doing OMA tubing.



This. Unfortunately most of the time it's the latter. However, GW on Terminal ........  Almost always epic apart from when you have shit teammates that camp on the plane for the entire match.


----------



## Id (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah Scar-H with scavenger, and extended mags is over powered.


----------



## Koppachino (Jul 22, 2010)

Ah so many new PS3 players, nice, nice.



Id said:


> Roll Call! PS3’s Modern Warfare 2.
> Newton
> Violent-nin
> Id
> ...



PSN: koppachino

I'll be back on in mid-August.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 22, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> GW is boss no matter what, though.



with the entire other team tubing with DC? no
and you run into that alot
9 people toobing on scrapyard


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 22, 2010)

Akiba! Akiba!


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jul 22, 2010)

Koppachino said:


> Ah so many new PS3 players, nice, nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I roll sometimes with team NF decent more of a grunt of the team.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah S&D is great for campers. GW is really fun. GW in scrapyard is chaotic. Crixpack is beast in scrapyard. Everytime I play with him in scrapyard the bastard goes on a killing spree. Ain't no fun when the homies can't have none 

I see there are some new ps3 players. PSN's so I can add you .


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 22, 2010)

Saint_Spike_818 is mine


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 22, 2010)

Cool I'll add you in a bit.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 22, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Akiba! Akiba!



no clue what this means 
 i dont speak japanese


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 22, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> with the entire other team tubing with DC? no
> and you run into that alot
> 9 people toobing on scrapyard



happened to me yesterday, all tubers and DC, it was insane, we beat them though, but it's bull shit cause if they aren't retards they would have destroyed us.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 22, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> happened to me yesterday, all tubers and DC, it was insane, we beat them though, but it's bull shit cause if they aren't retards they would have destroyed us.



the worst part of that scrapyard is that besides toobs 2 of them used jaelins and the others used thumpers and rpgs semtex adn claymore GALORE


----------



## Ito (Jul 22, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> no clue what this means
> i dont speak japanese



I have no respect for you if you've never played MGS.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 22, 2010)

@undercovermc that was just nasty the way you killed that last guy in estate.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 22, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> the worst part of that scrapyard is that besides toobs 2 of them used jaelins and the others used thumpers and rpgs semtex adn claymore GALORE



Do a barrel roll, Akiba!


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 22, 2010)

Ito said:


> I have no respect for you if you've never played MGS.



Oh    noes


----------



## Id (Jul 22, 2010)

18-7. Rage to kill rising.


----------



## Id (Jul 22, 2010)

haha I was knocking down all their air support.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 22, 2010)

-pats your shoulder-


----------



## Newton (Jul 22, 2010)

12 people


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 22, 2010)

hey Johnny, do you want to play tonight?




eh, still deciding if I should get black ops or halo reach this autumn. can't get both due to being poor bugger.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 22, 2010)

Fun stuff. 

Good shit.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 22, 2010)

halo!!!!???


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 22, 2010)

i have no problems using the BR


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 22, 2010)

Who is Mojos on the forum?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 22, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Who is Mojos on the forum?



that means "the wet" in spanish

i'd rather play dj hero than pick up halo


----------



## Newton (Jul 22, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Who is Mojos on the forum?



bolivian alpaca


----------



## Id (Jul 22, 2010)

Our new spot.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 22, 2010)

Lol, PSN nubs.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 22, 2010)

It's hard remembering every single person of NF, someone needs to make a datebase.


----------



## Id (Jul 22, 2010)

I am working on it.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 22, 2010)

i use hardline in barebones to demoralize my opponents


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 22, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> @undercovermc that was just nasty the way you killed that last guy in estate.



I done surprisingly well in SnD today, considering that I rarely play it. 



Hangat?r said:


> Lol, PSN nubs.



I wish we could have a cross-platform clan match.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 22, 2010)

we would probalby have to pay activision to have cross platform matches.  these live networks are bullshit.



Axl Low said:


> i use hardline in barebones to demoralize my opponents



lol, i saw some prestige dude's setup the other day, marathon pro lightweight pro but no commando, it was like he was trying to show he wasnt' a cheater, but i thought he  was a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) anyway.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jul 22, 2010)

That Domination game I fucked shit up prolly the only time that will happen.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 22, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> I wish we could have a cross-platform clan match.



So do I, but XBL players would likely rape PSN players, TBH.


----------



## Id (Jul 22, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> we would probalby have to pay activision to have cross platform matches.  these live networks are bullshit.



I'd pay for that. 



Newton said:


> 12 people


Yeah we need to sort out clan out.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 22, 2010)

I have recently been playing nothing but Sabotage because I am trying to get challenges to Prestige a little faster. It seems like nothing but retards and people who wanna camp the bomb to get kills rather than plant it to win play. I thought the general population of Search and Destroy players were stupid but Jesus, Sabotage is full of unintelligent people.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 22, 2010)

holly shit 
i started saying "you got killed by someone with hardline in barbones you should be ashamed"
And someone raged because i kept killing him and saying that


----------



## Id (Jul 22, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> So do I, but XBL players would likely rape PSN players, TBH.



I cant speak for PSN as a whole. But team Nig would have the shit60's blowing smoke out of their assess.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 22, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> holly shit
> i started saying "you got killed by someone with hardline in barbones you should be ashamed"
> And someone raged because i kept killing him and saying that



LMFAO! 

I do have a question, though. What's the big deal with Bare Bones? I feel like killstreaks are fun and make the game both more of a challenge and more then just "KILL THE ENEMY!!!!".


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 22, 2010)

FFA/team-tactical/TDM with party chat. no nuke boosters. no 11KS.

an altogether pleasant experience, if only attachments were also removed.



Axl Low said:


> holly shit
> i started saying "you got killed by someone with hardline in barbones you should be ashamed"
> And someone raged because i kept killing him and saying that


lol everyone was using stopping power, and half the lobby ragequit because of it


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 22, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> So do I, but XBL players would likely rape PSN players, TBH.



There are more competitive players on XBL (due to previous MLG bias), but several people who have played public matches on both consoles say that the skill difference is minimal. I've heard that it's the general mentality that differs; XBL players are more apt to shoot down air support. I presume that it became habitual after the rampant care package glitching, fully automatic AC-130's, et al.


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2010)

There are so many shitty people online playing. Ill play some one that is maybe almost as good as me every now and then. And the competitive players still suck balls, they only think theyre good cause they travel with teams.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 22, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> So do I, but XBL players would likely rape PSN players, TBH.



Let`s not compare who would be better on Modern Gutter Trash 2, this game has so many problems that taking it on professional or competitive level is a total joke.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 22, 2010)

Panic said:


> LMFAO!
> 
> I do have a question, though. What's the big deal with Bare Bones? I feel like killstreaks are fun and make the game both more of a challenge and more then just "KILL THE ENEMY!!!!".



Well killstreaks are a "Joker" or an "x." There are a varible that either wins or loses the game for you.
Say you and someone on the other team both get an Air Drop
He got Pave low, you got ammo.
They are inconstant and they are variables. Sure you might have teammates with stingers but eh. Plus it seems that the bonus from barebones is better than a FFA 



Nae'blis said:


> lol everyone was using stopping power, and half the lobby ragequit because of it



plus there was that ENTIRE BOOSTING lobby that raged quit 5 people were boosting
I fired one at4 and got a triple kill




Hangat?r said:


> So do I, but XBL players would likely rape PSN players, TBH.





Id said:


> I cant speak for PSN as a whole. But team Nig would have the shit60's blowing smoke out of their assess.



yay...
console wars... 



Undercovermc said:


> There are more competitive players on XBL (due to previous MLG bias), but several people who have played public matches on both consoles say that the skill difference is minimal. I've heard that it's the general mentality of the players that differs; XBL players are more apt to shoot down air support. I presume that it became habitual after the rampant care package glitching, fully automatic AC-130's, et al.


----------



## Newton (Jul 22, 2010)

fucking lightweight

I bet I'll still be trying to finish it by the time Black Ops is released


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 22, 2010)

Newton said:


> fucking lightweight
> 
> I bet I'll still be trying to finish it by the time Black Ops is released





How much you have left.

Feels so good to be done that shit.


----------



## Id (Jul 22, 2010)

I play Modern Bag of Piss 2 on a religious level.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 22, 2010)

Why do you even bother? Emblem? I'm using Stealth Bomber right now. It's freaking slow as hell. 2,3 kills max every time I use it. It's going to take a long ass time before I reach 1000 kills.

@Violent, you and you hot chicks. Can... not... concentrate.

We would rape Xbaxers.... well not exactly rape. We did end up losing that one TDM match today, which was totally weird.


----------



## Newton (Jul 22, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> How much you have left.
> 
> Feels so good to be done that shit.



I've stopped checking in hopes that if I don't bother with it it'll go faster

I need like maybe 60 more to finish Radar Inbound as well

When those 2 are done I can more or less go back to my regular set ups


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm just trying to finish all these high killstreaks so i can rush more and camp less.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 22, 2010)

Newton said:


> I've stopped checking in hopes that if I don't bother with it it'll go faster
> 
> I need like maybe 60 more to finish Radar Inbound as well
> 
> When those 2 are done I can more or less go back to my regular set ups





Ah I see, yeah I gotta work on Danger Close and OMA for the emblems and after that all will be left is the Sitrep emblem.

I`m gonna finish as much as possible till Black Ops or Gran Turismo 5 comes out, after that I`ll be done with this game and probably never play it again unless someone asks and has a big party going.



Deathgun said:


> I'm just trying to finish all these high killstreaks so i can rush more and camp less.



Fair enough, I`m like in a slump right now. I pretty much try to rush but walk into bullets which usually doesn`t happen to me. :S


----------



## Newton (Jul 22, 2010)

you don't need to camp to do high killstreaks


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 22, 2010)

Exactly. Went up to 24-0 in Rundown (retards were camping at the same spot) today, but ran out of bullets multiple times. Got shot while I was stealing a gun lol. I Just make sure you won't get hit from the back and make good use of cover. Anyone else fucking annoyed by the knife system in this game? Sometimes I make kills that are practically impossible other times I just go through people. My freaking thumb reflex and moves on it's own lol. Even when I don't want to knife, I press R3.


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2010)

i use the tactical set up

knifing is an ease


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 22, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Exactly. Went up to 24-0 in Rundown (retards were camping at the same spot) today, but ran out of bullets multiple times. Got shot while I was stealing a gun lol. I Just make sure you won't get hit from the back and make good use of cover. Anyone else fucking annoyed by the knife system in this game? Sometimes I make kills that are practically impossible other times I just go through people. My freaking thumb reflex and moves on it's own lol. Even when I don't want to knife, I press R3.



There`s so many fucked up things in this game I don`t even wanna start.

I realize why I`m doing bad right now, I`m too used to playing with you guys hence good teammates so I play to win. I forget that when playing with random retards that don`t know their heads from their own asses I have to play selfish and don`t care about winning.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 22, 2010)

Tactical knife doesn't launch, does it? Anyway, I'm not gonna run around with my knife, like I don't know better (no offense).

@Omni, lol I have that same problem so now and then. I almost never rely on random people. But for example, today when I was playing in Terminal. 1 gay was watching the right and was checking the stairs (that lead to the bomb). I was killing as usual  but then I got shot from the back. I check the killcam and the friend that was supposed to guard that side, lets the dude that killed me, walk by him like he's his homie. I fucking raged. How about shooting him BEFORE he goes through the door and kills me. 
I usually just go for the kills when I'm playing on my own. On occasions I'll help complete the objective (bomb, flag etc), because I know I can make god kills there  
Now that I think about it. I hardly ever play alone. Either I'm with my friends or I'm online with you guys.


BTW, who kept shooting down air support today? You tha bomb! I was like omg I'm gonna get killed, but at the last moment someone shoots it down.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 22, 2010)

He meant the tactical button layout. It replaces the knife button with the prone button, which makes it easier to dropshot. I think they should make that the default layout to stop people from knifing involuntarily when they clench their controller out of surprise.

The countless problems with MW2 and random bad teammates are the reasons why I _never_ play MW2 alone. I get bored quickly when I play alone and the frustration is soothed when I'm playing with a party.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 22, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> @Omni, lol I have that same problem so now and then. I almost never rely on random people. But for example, today when I was playing in Terminal. 1 gay was watching the right and was checking the stairs (that lead to the bomb). I was killing as usual  but then I got shot from the back. I check the killcam and the friend that was supposed to guard that side, lets the dude that killed me, walk by him like he's his homie. I fucking raged. How about shooting him BEFORE he goes through the door and kills me.
> I usually just go for the kills when I'm playing on my own. On occasions I'll help complete the objective (bomb, flag etc), because I know I can make god kills there
> Now that I think about it. I hardly ever play alone. Either I'm with my friends or I'm online with you guys.
> 
> ...



Everything you said I can fully relate too. I think it was Id shooting all the enemy air support and thank god for him doing that cause I didn`t have coldblooded.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 22, 2010)

I stopped using tactical layout

I can dropshot with default now


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2010)

lucky you               .


----------



## Gecka (Jul 22, 2010)

luck aint got nothing to do with it


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 22, 2010)

I managed to piss off an entire FFA lobby today
5 people with mics that are butthurt is a symphony of tears i love to hear 

i stole someones's entire e drop which had get this:
2 chopper gunners ammo and a pred

now we are on wasteland and no one has cold blooded or is willing to shoot down the choppers
Crab Meat
How the?
Omnicide
Hi Def
Cobra Commander 1
Survivalist
Money shot
Rival
CHopper Veteran 1
[just not in that order lol]

There was so much screaming
that sound effect when you get a challenge done was starting to piss me off xD
I realize that i didnt get to launch that pred :<


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 22, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> He meant the tactical button layout. It replaces the knife button with the prone button, which makes it easier to dropshot. I think they should make that the default layout to stop people from knifing involuntarily when they clench their controller out of surprise.


haha exactly. But I tried teh tactical button layout and it's just impossible for me. I've been playing it with default setting since day 1. Can't go back now. 

If it was you Id. you rock for shooting down air support.


----------



## Rick (Jul 22, 2010)

What's so great about this game?


----------



## Gecka (Jul 22, 2010)

amazing graphics, good diversity in multiplayer, good gamemods, single player is epic(not as immersive as the first one but still good)


----------



## Rick (Jul 22, 2010)

Does it get tiring. My friends never get enough of it. It was like brawl 2 years ago.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah, sometimes the bullshit does get to you


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 22, 2010)

Brawl. Sadly this game isn`t even as balanced as Brawl was.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 22, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Brawl. Sadly this game isn`t even as balanced as Brawl was.



Ump = meta knight


----------



## Newton (Jul 22, 2010)

i fucking love Brawl

If that game wasn't on the Wii, it'd be the best online game of all time


----------



## Rick (Jul 22, 2010)

Newton said:


> i fucking love Brawl
> 
> If that game *wasn't on the Wii*, it'd be the best online game of all time



Man that's discrimation. I only have a wii and I love the selection of games.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 22, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Brawl. Sadly this game isn`t even as balanced as Brawl was.



We should have another Brawl tournament. 

Snake = every gun in MW2


----------



## Gecka (Jul 22, 2010)

HA

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

HA


----------



## Newton (Jul 22, 2010)

Regular said:


> Man that's discrimation. I only have a wii and I love the selection of games.



No I meant how the servers were fucked


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2010)

I can play for like one hour.
Then i have to take a break.
I get bored easily :c


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 22, 2010)

Crix get the fuck online.


----------



## Newton (Jul 22, 2010)

be there in 10 mins


----------



## Id (Jul 23, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I think it was Id shooting all the enemy air support and thank god for him doing that cause I didn`t have coldblooded.





Haohmaru said:


> BTW, who kept shooting down air support today? You tha bomb! I was like omg I'm gonna get killed, but at the last moment someone shoots it down.



Stinger + Scavenger = Clear Skies


----------



## Id (Jul 23, 2010)

I will be online for 30-45 min send invite if can. :33


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 23, 2010)

Id said:


> I will be online for 30-45 min send invite if can. :33



You came online then went offline in no time. :S


----------



## Newton (Jul 23, 2010)

You know that accolade "warming up" that noone knows how to get?

I'm looking here and I have it x1 and I don't know how I got it


----------



## Gecka (Jul 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]U0xzPfa7boM[/YOUTUBE]

Just go to the 5:39 and watch all 2309234561098 of those fails


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 23, 2010)

Loved that last little battle in the video.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 23, 2010)

I've had one of those battles (with the spas-12), only the guy's friend showed up and buttfucked me.

We just kept moving around and I kept dropping

shit was crazy


----------



## Newton (Jul 23, 2010)

UMAD? **


----------



## Gecka (Jul 23, 2010)

You have no idea


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 23, 2010)

u guys on 360 or p23?


----------



## Gecka (Jul 23, 2010)

PC master race


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 23, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I've had one of those battles (with the spas-12), only the guy's friend showed up and buttfucked me.
> 
> We just kept moving around and I kept dropping
> 
> shit was crazy



I`ve had a few of those battles before, usually I win them but I just break out laughing right after and get shot by someone else.



Great games tonight guys. When were trolling those guys with ``U Mad`` was just priceless. It`s the ultimate way of trolling people that complain like idiots. 



Hannibal said:


> u guys on 360 or p23?



There`s a bunch of people for both Consoles.

Gecka, Axl, Eki, etc are on 360.

While myself, Newton, Scientist, Brandon, Vault, etc are on PS3.


----------



## Newton (Jul 23, 2010)

gamecast **

Fuck yeah GGs, we only lost like 1 or 2 or something


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 23, 2010)

IMAD.


----------



## Eki (Jul 23, 2010)

My next clan tag


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 23, 2010)

Hero mode made that other team MAD.


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 23, 2010)

getting tired of playing with shit people lol if anyone needs an extra im HannibalKid on 360

whats your guys kill ratio and win ratio?


----------



## Gecka (Jul 23, 2010)

HannibalKid?

Me, Nae, Dave, and my IRL friends will show you how it's done


----------



## Eki (Jul 23, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> getting tired of playing with shit people lol if anyone needs an extra im HannibalKid on 360
> 
> whats your guys kill ratio and win ratio?



2.48                    .


----------



## Gecka (Jul 23, 2010)

My K/d is 1.3

my win loss

oh boy

something like .38


----------



## Eki (Jul 23, 2010)

im loosing almost half the time cause my team wont disarm the bomb


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 23, 2010)

Im 1.26 on kills and .99 on wins...

2.48? jesus lol


----------



## Eki (Jul 23, 2010)

meh, a lot of cod4 :/


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 23, 2010)

Eki said:


> meh, a lot of cod4 :/




I wish I was that high


----------



## Eki (Jul 23, 2010)

i have a friend who is 2.98
But dosnt surprise me though, he was always better than me.


----------



## Id (Jul 23, 2010)

Newton said:


> UMAD? **





Brandon Heat said:


> IMAD.



Excellent clan names.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 23, 2010)

My win ratio is .69
Hey its like Real Life 
K/D 1.23 :33
Not bad for a suicide bomber


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 23, 2010)

Gecka said:


> HannibalKid?
> 
> Me, Nae, Dave, and my IRL friends will show you how it's done



/assaults Gecka
You forgot Eki


----------



## Gecka (Jul 23, 2010)

I've never played with Eki


----------



## Eki (Jul 23, 2010)

no one plays with eki


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 23, 2010)

my win ratio is the best one i know, it's better than all of yours


----------



## Gecka (Jul 23, 2010)

I can't believe I forgot fapper

Without him, we wouldn't have tied that one game

Like, it was at the .5 second mark when he got the game tying kill


----------



## Id (Jul 23, 2010)

Eki said:


> no one plays with eki



PS3 is where its at.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2010)

Gecka, check my K/D for me, I forgot what it was. Something 2., that much I remember.




*ED!*t: Got the game.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 23, 2010)

highest legit KD on my friends list is 5.0, my brothers.

but there is that one name with something like 400.76 kd 


Gecka said:


> my win loss
> 
> oh boy


we have the same win-loss 

at least it's improved a bit in the past 3 months.

and at some point this week I was 100 points below you on the overall scoreboard, tried to make it just even but eh, didn't happen.


----------



## The Scientist (Jul 23, 2010)

Newton said:


> UMAD? **





Violent-nin said:


> I`ve had a few of those battles before, usually I win them but I just break out laughing right after and get shot by someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Newton said:


> gamecast **
> 
> Fuck yeah GGs, we only lost like 1 or 2 or something





Brandon Heat said:


> IMAD.





Eki said:


> My next clan tag





Violent-nin said:


> Hero mode made that other team MAD.



lol, gg guys. it was nice playing in a team again. remember the point where I had a 3 man ace, as the last man standing in S&D on estate and I spent all of my time in the basement in the house? one guy from the other team was like "nice camping in the basement, with your AA-12" and I was like "well, what you want me to do?, rush 3 of you with only 1 of me? that is just stupid, and I ain't crazy" lol. He Mad lol.


----------



## Deva Path (Jul 23, 2010)

I'll add all PSN users tonight. I haven't been on in a while, so I'll get to that soon. I'll say I'm from NF in description, s'all goooooooooooood. (:

Me + ACR = Almost Godlike


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 23, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> lol, gg guys. it was nice playing in a team again. remember the point where I had a 3 man ace, as the last man standing in S&D on estate and I spent all of my time in the basement in the house? one guy from the other team was like "nice camping in the basement, with your AA-12" and I was like "well, what you want me to do?, rush 3 of you with only 1 of me? that is just stupid, and I ain't crazy" lol. He Mad lol.





Yeah you were awesome defending the basement and I don't blame you for fighting them down there. When they bitch just simply respond "U mad?" lol drives them crazy and shuts them down at the same time. There's only a few people truly crazy to rush 3 or more people on a SnD, Crix is one of them, when I have "Hero Mode" on I'll do it.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 23, 2010)

I still loved my predator missile finish in Afghan. No one saw it coming.


----------



## Newton (Jul 23, 2010)

Post when you guys are on


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 23, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I still loved my predator missile finish in Afghan. No one saw it coming.





That was hilarious. I was sitting there like oh man Brandon isn't moving and time is about to run out were screwed, lol then you predator the guy. 



Newton said:


> Post when you guys are on



I'm going on now.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 23, 2010)

hardline in barebones 
making the bitches bitch
making the quitters quit


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 23, 2010)

just played against a knifing clan in TDM. we were getting schooled early like 400-2100, I myself was 1-4, then a guy on my team got harriers as I got UAV. Game pretty much shifted at that moment, tied at 4100, raped for the rest. Finished the game 20-6, the other guy on my team also a similar score.

I love it when it works out in the end.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2010)

Started using the AA-12 for a bit, gotta say, I'm eatin' my words here.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 23, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Started using the AA-12 for a bit, gotta say, I'm eatin' my words here.



That's the secondary weapon on all of my classes. I reiterate that the AA-12 with extended mags is a beastly combo.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2010)

Only upto Grip so far, but I'm raping like hell. Currently doing 25-0 on Highrise with mainly it and claymores. xd


----------



## The Scientist (Jul 23, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I still loved my predator missile finish in Afghan. No one saw it coming.



lol, yeah I remember that one. that was epic. I was wondering why you were not hunting or trying to plant. but I can see why as soon as you pulled out the laptop.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2010)

Lol, 29-0. Held down C on my own the entire match.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 23, 2010)

aa12 can eat a dick


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2010)

Nah, it prefers to serve you its, and you take it in shitloads.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 23, 2010)

AA-12 = GTFO

no one stands a chance.


----------



## Cash (Jul 23, 2010)

AA12 with extended mags and scavenger is really good.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 23, 2010)

it clears entire rooms.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2010)

Seems like MW2 is just like riding a bike, I'm already doing 3/1 KD minimum. xd


----------



## Gecka (Jul 23, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> That's the secondary weapon on all of my classes. I reiterate that the AA-12 with extended mags is a beastly combo.



lol wut?

I wouldn't go that far, but I think I have 1-2 classes with AA-12

No way would I dedicate all of my classes to it.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm using it on my ACR/SCAR classes, I figure that their mid-long game is good enough.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 23, 2010)

Same, I use it on my stealth class


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 23, 2010)

aa-12 is bull shit, that's why most people don't equip it, it's not worth the trouble it brings.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2010)

I beg to differ.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 23, 2010)

AA-12 is pretty versatile

If you have grip attachment, it has the switch speed of a machine pistol


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2010)

You can delete the map-pack.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 23, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> You can delete the map-pack.



That would be wasted money. 

Never mind, you can get it back later.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 23, 2010)

gecka you post so much, didn't yo bring your xbox?

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".),


----------



## Gecka (Jul 23, 2010)

I post only because I miss it


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 23, 2010)

I'll try to get Dogma online this weekend.


----------



## Eki (Jul 23, 2010)

do you guys have to pay for the map packs on PSN?


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 23, 2010)

Eki said:


> do you guys have to pay for the map packs on PSN?



Yup. It's the same as on XBL.


----------



## Eki (Jul 23, 2010)

$15?

i think thats what it comes out too


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 23, 2010)

Gecka said:


> lol wut?
> 
> I wouldn't go that far, but I think I have 1-2 classes with AA-12
> 
> No way would I dedicate all of my classes to it.



Since I started playing MW2 again I've only made five classes, including one to shoot down air support. The shotguns reign supreme in CQC (bar the Commando lunge) and are equivalent to several primary weapons, so the purely AA-12 secondary has suited my needs thus far.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 23, 2010)

I can't tell you what it realluy is


----------



## Ito (Jul 24, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> how do I un-install it? Sorry its a stupid question but I really want to get rid of it and yea I can redownload it again if I want to.



Delete your game data.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 24, 2010)

Johnny fuck I dun remember going to sleep, but it must have been 5 hours ago.

my medication likes to screw me over.


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 24, 2010)

Ito said:


> Delete your game data.



thanks I got it now.

Me and a friend of mine have been beasting in the matches today. I got a nuke in Quarry and my friend got a nuke in Rundown


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 24, 2010)

was playing last night, team members kept doing retarded shit, boosting or running around on the sides of the map during demolition, and goinig 0-20, 0-30 in the different games, fuckin retarded , had to turn the game off.


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 24, 2010)

You should have just left the match. If it was me I would go fuck with them to stop them boosting.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 24, 2010)

Some of my friends who never got a nuke before were boosting today in FFA haha. 3 of em got a nuke. Everyone in the lobby was going crazy. I was like dude seriously? How is that even fun? Get a nuke yourself. Getting nukes in Demo is easy. Got 1 today in Favela.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 24, 2010)

you said yesterday you were finished with nukes, and would never use it as a killstreak again.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 24, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Some of my friends who never got a nuke before were boosting today in FFA haha. 3 of em got a nuke. Everyone in the lobby was going crazy. I was like dude seriously? How is that even fun? Get a nuke yourself. Getting nukes in Demo is easy. Got 1 today in Favela.



dude, the bitches in ur sig are cute, but they need some phuckin dance training and some choreography.  Do they know dance is an art which has been quite advanced in the last 2 decades?   bitches are still doing the macarena


----------



## Cash (Jul 24, 2010)

anyone here joined my party? kid had a Naruto name and tried to talk to me so i figured it was from here


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 24, 2010)

Ganta said:


> anyone here joined my party? kid had a Naruto name and tried to talk to me so i figured it was from here



no one here watches naruto


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 24, 2010)

I probably wont't be back on till late tonight.

Right now i'm working on the danger close and Oma emblem, I feel like such scum using nubetoobs.


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 24, 2010)

So yesterday some guy figured out the noobtube trick on domination where you go to  certain spot and noobtube endlessly on one flag...he got the nuke and destroyed us


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 24, 2010)

I fucking hate basedialers.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 24, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> So yesterday some guy figured out the noobtube trick on domination where you go to  certain spot and noobtube endlessly on one flag...he got the nuke and destroyed us



See that's just fucking stupid, people that do that are truly gutter trash. They should nerf noobtubes to the point where it takes 2 to kill someone even with danger close on and if they have blast shield it should take 3.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 24, 2010)

Hoooooooooooooooooooolyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy shit.

I just RAPED with the AA-12 extended mags, was seriously retarded. I got: Steamroller, Overkill and Decimator in the same match, went 48-11.


----------



## TheZanza (Jul 24, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> See that's just fucking stupid, people that do that are truly gutter trash. They should nerf noobtubes to the point where it takes 2 to kill someone even with danger close on and if they have blast shield it should take 3.



Seems like these days all you see online are people tubing or quickscoping with the intervention.


----------



## Cash (Jul 24, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> See that's just fucking stupid, people that do that are truly gutter trash. They should nerf noobtubes to the point where it takes 2 to kill someone even with danger close on and if they have blast shield it should take 3.



should just take them out period. pretty much no one likes them


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 24, 2010)

K/D should be going to 2.20 with the way I'm going.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 24, 2010)

anyone on xboxlive?


----------



## Cash (Jul 24, 2010)

Im on right now


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 24, 2010)

Gamertag plz :33


----------



## Cash (Jul 24, 2010)

Its MegaRan X


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 24, 2010)

i' going on, GW


----------



## TigerRich (Jul 25, 2010)

Barebones makes the game 100x better. Its actually fun to play again.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 25, 2010)

My day

Has been

an absolute

shitter

i was stuck in an airport for 13 hours

in one of the angriest cities in the USA

I'm glad MW2 has at least taught me to be patient

but I was inches away from going No Russian on everybody


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 25, 2010)

Gecka said:


> My day
> 
> Has been
> 
> ...



well if you speaking english
you were very close


----------



## Gecka (Jul 25, 2010)

Blergh

Still a little rusty


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2010)

No rushin' for the airport employees, eh?


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 25, 2010)

TigerRich said:


> Barebones makes the game 100x better. Its actually fun to play again.



People boost in there for some reason


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 25, 2010)

Can anyone help me out with a problem I'm having. My PSN keeps on disconnecting. I'm on wifi. Every 10 or so seconds it disconnects. I checked my internet connection and it's good (90% wireless). My laptop and everything else works just fine. Is this because of my ps3 or my wireless router?


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 25, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> People boost in there for some reason



For Headshots.

Remember there scrubs, ANYTHING that takes skill is out of there reach.
So they have to cheat, them brag over there "achievement". 

Also most of these boosters are around 12-14 years old. 

It's my full time job, no my mission, MY DUTY to annihilate these walking vomits.

Cause listening to there wining is like listening to Beethoven, it calms me when the game upsets me again and makes me feel happy.

My duty will never finish.


----------



## Cash (Jul 25, 2010)

^^I feel the same way. i cant stand nuke douchers. I have to hunt them down every time i play FFA. couple douchers ruined my nuke once by getting the last kill and winning the game.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2010)

If you're on 10th prestige or something and going for all camo, I can find myself to excuse boosting. I'd hate to attempt all head-shots with the F2000 and such.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 25, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> If you're on 10th prestige or something and going for all camo, I can find myself to excuse boosting. I'd hate to attempt all head-shots with the F2000 and such.



I'm almost at red tiger camo with the F2000, no boosting needed.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 25, 2010)

It's always amusing to see imbecilic boosters who don't equip a silencer or cold blooded. But even worse is the nonsensical reason that one booster gave, which was something to the effect of, "fall camo will increase my bullet damage".


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm on 360 right now, anyone wanna roll?

Sir0Slick


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jul 25, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Can anyone help me out with a problem I'm having. My PSN keeps on disconnecting. I'm on wifi. Every 10 or so seconds it disconnects. I checked my internet connection and it's good (90% wireless). My laptop and everything else works just fine. Is this because of my ps3 or my wireless router?



Maybe check your router is all giving out 802.11g signals not a mix of b and g.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 25, 2010)

wth, the connection timed out or they rage quit?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 25, 2010)

i love it when the other team has tubers and still loses


----------



## Theaww (Jul 25, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> For Headshots.
> 
> Remember there scrubs, ANYTHING that takes skill is out of there reach.
> So they have to cheat, them brag over there "achievement".
> ...



I Love your mission statement


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 25, 2010)

oh shit , team nf pulls off the desparation domination for a 1 pt win


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 25, 2010)

Gecka said:


> My day
> 
> Has been
> 
> ...


ouch            .

I sometimes get stuck for a couple of hours, but never with other family members. I imagine not so fun.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 25, 2010)

I came back to see we're losing, and then bam

domination when we were at 197 and them at 199

:rofl


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2010)

RAEP   TIEM


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 25, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I came back to see we're losing, and then bam
> 
> domination when we were at 197 and them at 199
> 
> :rofl



i had to capture A to complete the domination, i wasn't sure it would happen in before they got their 1 pt, then some dude still tried to take A , it was sick.  I was lmao.

Anyway, had to split, got things to do.  Good games.


----------



## Eki (Jul 25, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Can anyone help me out with a problem I'm having. My PSN keeps on disconnecting. I'm on wifi. Every 10 or so seconds it disconnects. I checked my internet connection and it's good (90% wireless). My laptop and everything else works just fine. Is this because of my ps3 or my wireless router?



you should use a direct connection. Faster and more reliable


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2010)

Man, I sucked during those games. Had one perfect game, but that's about it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 25, 2010)

i got an idea, throw away psn , play on xbox, win games.


----------



## Cash (Jul 25, 2010)

all of you play with Gecka too?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 25, 2010)

Ganta said:


> all of you play with Gecka too?



we were all playing just now.

I think i would cry if i was that noob team that lost by 1 pt, and domiinated at the end


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> i got an idea, throw away psn , play on xbox, win games.



Eh, what're you talking about?


----------



## Cash (Jul 25, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> we were all playing just now.
> 
> I think i would cry if i was that noob team that lost by 1 pt, and domiinated at the end



I didnt see it :/ i had just entered the party then bounced to go eat right quick. im getting on now


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 25, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Eh, what're you talking about?



haohmaru's psn problems bra


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 25, 2010)

GG's so far, started to work on my Vector FMJ kills now.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 25, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> GG's so far, started to work on my Vector FMJ kills now.



that's easysauce


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 25, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> that's easysauce



Already on 10.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jul 25, 2010)

GG's I really have to figure out how to use the bomber I suck at it.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 25, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> Maybe check your router is all giving out 802.11g signals not a mix of b and g.


Gonna look into that. Can't use direct line since I use it for my laptop (wireless is broken for some reason :S). For some reason wifi works fine on the PS3 when the laptop isn't on. But when someone is on the internet with the laptop, it starts sucking. Freaking annoying. You know how many times I've been killed while I'm just sitting there waiting for my account to connect again 

Today when I was playing with you (S&D) I planted the bomb (skidrow) and after that I logged out. So I was right at the bomb trying to connect again haha. Luckily someone was behind me, who had my back.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 25, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Already on 10.



Vector is really easy for FMJ


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 25, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Vector is really easy for FMJ



Why do i have the feeling that your are being sarcastic now , seeing that most of the people here talk shit on the Vector.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jul 25, 2010)

I just got booted out the party with an error message saying Out of Memory.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 25, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Why do i have the feeling that your are being sarcastic now , seeing that most of the people here talk shit on the Vector.



Vector is my favorite SMG along with Mini Uzi.
MP5K is right after them.

UMP and P90 can go get overused somewhere else.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm going on a 10 day trip beginning tomorrow. I'll be playing on schedule when i get back.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 25, 2010)

Johnny, eh, sorry I had to leave so abruptly, something came up.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 25, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> I just got booted out the party with an error message saying Out of Memory.


You wanna tell me it's the first time that happened? Lucky you. That happens so now and then with my ps3. 

@Undercovermc, what the hell were you doing in the same building the whole time in Invasion ahha. I was like hmm let me go back and check if he's still there. And who do I see.. I was like wtf is he camping, but then I checked your party and they sucked. 

Also why is eeeevrybody nubetoobing. Shit is wack. Even the enemies were nubing. I was trying to get a nuke the first 5 rounds or so, but was like fuck it. Not enough time. 

Also that one dude in TDM was tripping haha. He was like you bunch of campers. You suck. It's guys like you that fuck up the game. Oh and btw; I ain't mad hahahahahaha. That shit was hilarious. And then he said something about me, but I didn't really get what he said. Anyone know what he said? 

Anyway GGs UMAD


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 25, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> You wanna tell me it's the first time that happened? Lucky you. That happens so now and then with my ps3.
> 
> @Undercovermc, what the hell were you doing in the same building the whole time in Invasion ahha. I was like hmm let me go back and check if he's still there. And who do I see.. I was like wtf is he camping, but then I checked your party and they sucked.
> 
> ...



Oh I was noobtubing because I'm working on Danger Close and OMA emblems, and I'm also working on the kill titles for the Launchers. It makes me sick to my stomach I'm noobtubing but I just have to put up with it for now.

That guy was so butt-hurt in the TDM lol. He's complaining like an idiot and then he's like i'm not mad but then starts complaining again and acting like we suck or something. He said the one match Musolini was carrying you guys, all the while I'm thinking well Musolini is my ally so if he's carrying us and were winning then so be it, guy was butt-hurt he kept losing.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 25, 2010)

Ooooh that explains a lot. Cause seriously. Almost every kills I saw you make was either nubetoob or rocket launcher haha. Especially in favela. Rockets were flying everywhere. I was scared to get out of the building, cause I wasn't sure who was shooting hehe. 

Lol I thought he was badmouthing me as well. While you guys were shooting at eachother, I kept running like crazy to catch them offguard. Got some pretty good kills. Especially on the roof in Favela. I got 4 people in a row. 

It really saddens me to see people camp in TDM. I thought people only did that in demo/domi/S&D. But now people are camping in TDM as well dammit. I was running around in Karachi going to the crowded area and there I got rangered by one guy that was lying in the corner waiting for someone to pas by. I was like okay. Maybe that was coincedence. So I get back to the same exact spot and the fucking idiot is still there. So I semtex the friend, right on his forehead. I love it when people try to run away when you stick a semtex.


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 25, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Oh I was noobtubing because I'm working on Danger Close and OMA emblems, and I'm also working on the kill titles for the Launchers. It makes me sick to my stomach I'm noobtubing but I just have to put up with it for now.
> 
> That guy was so butt-hurt in the TDM lol. He's complaining like an idiot and then he's like i'm not mad but then starts complaining again and acting like we suck or something. He said the one match Musolini was carrying you guys, all the while I'm thinking well Musolini is my ally so if he's carrying us and were winning then so be it, guy was butt-hurt he kept losing.



I dont let it affect me when I noobtube. I just keep doing it. For example when somebody knifes with the tactical knife with commando I will pull out the "asshole class" and destroy them. I did that today and got a hate message from the person. I told him to deal with it and told him that I only did it cause he kept running around with the tactical knife.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 25, 2010)

^ u r an unabashed tuber and knifer, it's amazing.


----------



## Newton (Jul 25, 2010)

I was at pikle's house watching you guys play some games today

Onmi is fucking hilarious


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 25, 2010)

i have an asshole class too now

mp5k because ump is overdoing the assholeness
tact knife

throw knife
stun

marathon 
hardline
commando
painkiller

with UAV, Counter and Tactical Nuke 

Pisses people off


----------



## Rokudaime1010 (Jul 25, 2010)

I go 39-2, and we still lose a TDM...is that even possible?! lol


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 25, 2010)

Rokudaime1010 said:


> I go 39-2, and we still lose a TDM...is that even possible?! lol



if it happened
then its possible


----------



## Rokudaime1010 (Jul 25, 2010)

Exactly right.lol I just don't want to believe it...the next high score on my team was 9.


----------



## Newton (Jul 25, 2010)

Radar Inbound done


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 25, 2010)

demolished a team in domination terminal, someone finished with a nuke, the whole team was doing spins as the nuke went off


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 25, 2010)

wrappers, everywhere


----------



## Rokudaime1010 (Jul 25, 2010)

Ah, I just love breaking up a nuke boost session!!

Oh...and another one...find somebody that's on their way to a nuke in their hiding spot...and just post next to them until they hit about 22 or 23 kills, and then blast em right before they get the nuke. I don't wait until they reach 24 just in case of double kills, or Hardline users.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 26, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Ooooh that explains a lot. Cause seriously. Almost every kills I saw you make was either nubetoob or rocket launcher haha. Especially in favela. Rockets were flying everywhere. I was scared to get out of the building, cause I wasn't sure who was shooting hehe.
> 
> Lol I thought he was badmouthing me as well. While you guys were shooting at eachother, I kept running like crazy to catch them offguard. Got some pretty good kills. Especially on the roof in Favela. I got 4 people in a row.
> 
> It really saddens me to see people camp in TDM. I thought people only did that in demo/domi/S&D. But now people are camping in TDM as well dammit. I was running around in Karachi going to the crowded area and there I got rangered by one guy that was lying in the corner waiting for someone to pas by. I was like okay. Maybe that was coincedence. So I get back to the same exact spot and the fucking idiot is still there. So I semtex the friend, right on his forehead. I love it when people try to run away when you stick a semtex.



Yeah man that's why I call this game Modern Camping Piece-of-Shit 2. Haha yeah I was trying to get as many rocket kills as possible I keep getting robbed of kills because of the knife happy retard that was running around that map.



narutosushi said:


> I dont let it affect me when I noobtube. I just keep doing it. For example when somebody knifes with the tactical knife with commando I will pull out the "asshole class" and destroy them. I did that today and got a hate message from the person. I told him to deal with it and told him that I only did it cause he kept running around with the tactical knife.



Yeah I know man, I just troll people who get butt-hurt now.



Newton said:


> I was at pikle's house watching you guys play some games today
> 
> Onmi is fucking hilarious



Lol, what did I do that was funny?


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 26, 2010)

Gecka Nae and I got called cheaters because we shot around corners and killed a team
Thing is I ran hardline with UAV >_> 
While I think other members of the team alos had UAV 

UAV was on for like 4/5 of the match time


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't think I've ever clutched as much as I did today.

Except for one game on Favela, using 3/4(attack halo)/5 and managed to get a 21 killstreak... until someone *walks* right through a claymore to knife me from behind. I raged so hard inside.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 26, 2010)

Claymore + C4  = Impassable doorway

Didn't do as stunning as i did yesterday

But I did aight


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 26, 2010)

I've been watching a lot of MW2 videos on YouTube recently. There's some crazy shit on that there internet. 8 for 1 Semtex kills, 6 for 1 C4, 4 for 1 Claymore, etc.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jul 26, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> You wanna tell me it's the first time that happened? Lucky you. That happens so now and then with my ps3.
> 
> @Undercovermc, what the hell were you doing in the same building the whole time in Invasion ahha. I was like hmm let me go back and check if he's still there. And who do I see.. I was like wtf is he camping, but then I checked your party and they sucked.
> 
> ...



Any luck with your ps3 issues? Yea that guy was funny as hell he left after awhile though. Yea I did okay for a bit but then did meh.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 26, 2010)

I got called an EBR spamming bitch
When I was one shot one killing with it
Ask Gecka and Nae I got 4 four headshots in a row on Subbase 
>_>

Why is there so much hate for EBR?
Low Damage for a sniper?

also nae got an AC 130 and I got a pred in a care package
the score went from 5900-6700 to 7200-6900 with nae getting like 8 kills and our team sweeping building forcing them to spawn in the open 
In the game winning kill cam 3 people were on my care package and I pred them before they get it 
DRONEKILLER JOHNNY


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2010)

Because the EBR is an assault rifle, not a Sniper.

Plus if you were using SP on it, you kinda are a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), tbh.


*ED!*t: Just switched out my trusty UMP (I really hate those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that use STOPPING POWER of all things with it) for the Vector. KRIS ARMY UNITE

Can't use rapid fire on it, though.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 26, 2010)

I personally do not like the EBR because like you said, Axl,  it's got low power for a sniper. And like Hanga said, it's basically an assault rifle. My best friend claims to me it's his favorite of all the snipers because it requires a little more skill. He says if you don't get that headshot be ready to double tap, which is completely true. I just prefer the Intervention if I am gonna snipe.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2010)

It doesn't require skill, you just spam. Especially with the ACOG on it.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 26, 2010)

I was in a S&D match the other night with someone who had a modded controller and was firing 3 round bursts with the EBR and his M9 was full auto. It was making me so mad!!!


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 26, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Because the EBR is an assault rifle, not a Sniper.
> 
> Plus if you were using SP on it, you kinda are a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), tbh.
> 
> ...



Really? So it's a scoped FAL but SP does something?
But I don't rapid fire the EBR unless in CQC b/c of commando
30% of headshot of non-scoped EBR w/o steady aim when person lunges

Vector Love is pek



Panic said:


> I personally do not like the EBR because like you said, Axl,  it's got low power for a sniper. And like Hanga said, it's basically an assault rifle. My best friend claims to me it's his favorite of all the snipers because it requires a little more skill. He says if you don't get that headshot be ready to double tap, which is completely true. I just prefer the Intervention if I am gonna snipe.



You can one shot kill with a chest shot with FMJ
But it has to be heart, lung, neck, trachea, or as you say just headshot
But if the other team is noob tubing I get mean.
One of the game winning kill cams is me purposely shooting an enemy in the crotch twice.
Got called a noob because i didnt headshot when I clearly could of and because lol hardscope
But hey at least I am not the ballless loser around here 



Hangatýr said:


> It doesn't require skill, you just spam. Especially with the ACOG on it.



Well I don't spam it unless again Commando/CQC but I dont use SA
But other than that I am getting head and chest shots
but I usually know that when aiming below heart im gunna to have to double tap
Meh.
------

@Panic: Modded controllers are for assholes how have to spend an extra 20+ capped around 50/60 USD just to get kills


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 26, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> It doesn't require skill, you just spam. Especially with the ACOG on it.



Gotta agree with Hangatyr on this.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 26, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Gotta agree with Hangatyr on this.



Sniper ACOG with SoH Pro is retarded :/


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2010)

The only sniper that requires skill is non-quick scoping Intervention.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 26, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> The only sniper that requires skill is non-quick scoping Intervention.



Did that for an entire prestige 

That prestige was
Famas
MP5K
Intervention
No other primaries

Hit level 70 played like several games and prestiged


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 26, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Sniper ACOG with SoH Pro is retarded :/



Yeah a little, but it's good to mix things up sometimes to keep things interesting.

Only skill with a sniper is a 1080 spin on 1 sensitivity no scope.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 26, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah a little, but it's good to mix things up sometimes to keep things interesting.
> 
> Only skill with a sniper is a 1080 spin on 1 sensitivity no scope.



Thermal and ACOG shouldnt be on a sniper for Multiplayer :/

Someone has been watching Cr1tikal's videos


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Did that for an entire prestige
> 
> That prestige was
> Famas
> ...


FAMAS?

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 26, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Thermal and ACOG shouldnt be on a sniper for Multiplayer :/
> 
> Someone has been watching Cr1tikal's videos



Yeah pretty much, there's tons of things that shouldn't be around for multiplayer IW fucked up big time.

 

Of course, Cr1tikal is probably my favorite MW2 player he keeps things interesting.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 26, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> FAMAS?
> 
> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


Just wanted the Mastery title for it.
Havent used it since that prestige 
SPent most of Prestige with MP5K with Marathon Ninja
And Intervention



Violent-nin said:


> Yeah pretty much, there's tons of things that shouldn't be around for multiplayer IW fucked up big time.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, Cr1tikal is probably my favorite MW2 player he keeps things interesting.



Heartbeat should not be in multiplayer
And Commando and Ninja should be combined into Ninja when HBS is removed

Ninja: Silent footsteps
Ninja Pro: No falling damage 

Or reverse them
I hate the priority commando gets
I knife a guy and he has like .1 seconds afterward to knife back if he has commando
and he will 70% win, we will tie at 25%, I will win 5%
So gay

I got raped by a thermal famas on waste of time land
M16 and famas I hate them
I dont even remember why I wanted the titles for them after playing with them
Also people try to say they quick scope with thermal assault rifles M16/FAMAS/FAL

Also, why is Nuke in the game? It really fucked FFA up 
Hell Nuke fucks up most game types

If FFA was to 25 kills FFA would be better.
Also put nuke to 26 where FFA is to 25 kills 

----
I tried out Cr1t1kal's Slight of Hand pro with a Thermal submech
It's made of troll and ragequit


----------



## Gecka (Jul 26, 2010)

And guess which console he's on


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 26, 2010)

Gecka said:


> And guess which console he's on



 

Don't start console wars again Gecka, we both know 360 and PS3 are shit compared to the NES. 

@Axl

Yeah I agree, there's a lot of things that shouldn't be in multiplayer or need to be fixed badly. I doubt IW will do much else to fix the multiplayer so we just gotta tolerate this shit.

I'll probably slow down playing starting tomorrow seeing as SC2 is coming out.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 26, 2010)

I heard NES pek

lol console wars 

PC > most stuff
SC2 

 I CANNOT WAIT TO PLAY LURKER/MATRIX DEFENSE IN SC2


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 26, 2010)

When it comes out give me your account name Axl, I'll SCV rush you to death. 

Nah I never even played the Beta and while I'm good at SC, I fear I'll be getting raped in SC2 at first.


----------



## Id (Jul 26, 2010)

My kill/death ratio is improving.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2010)

To what, .64?


----------



## Eki (Jul 26, 2010)

mine dosnt even go up anymore


----------



## Id (Jul 26, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> ------
> 
> @Panic: Modded controllers are for assholes how have to spend an extra 20+ capped around 50/60 USD just to get kills



Pfft. You can mod the PS3 so you can use mouse and keyboard.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2010)

Jesus, just took a look at the weapon charts. 25-20 for the Vector? Man, fuck that. It has the same caliber rounds as the UMP.


----------



## Eki (Jul 26, 2010)

weapon charts?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah, the stat bars in-game are bullshit.


----------



## Eki (Jul 26, 2010)

the FAL is beast apparently, 55-35


----------



## Id (Jul 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKwDUhtVqbU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 26, 2010)

^I don't know. Once you're used to a joypad, keyboard isn't much better.


----------



## Eki (Jul 26, 2010)

i hate using the keyboard for games


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 26, 2010)

Aiming is infinitely more accurate and responsive on a mouse than any gamepad. The best PC snipers are able to pull off maneuvers that console snipers couldn't fathom or replicate.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 26, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> When it comes out give me your account name Axl, I'll SCV rush you to death.
> 
> Nah I never even played the Beta and while I'm good at SC, I fear I'll be getting raped in SC2 at first.



FFFFFFFFFFFF
SCV RUSH
I will Mule rush you cause if mules can mine 10X faster
they can attack x10 faster
/massively flawed logic

I am decent at SC:BW
Tank drops with Marine and medics was my favorite

Lol compstomps 
I hope they fixed backstabbing :/
3v3 but two of your teammates are friends and they BS you


Undercovermc said:


> Aiming is infinitely more accurate and responsive on a mouse than any gamepad. The best PC snipers are able to pull off maneuvers that console snipers couldn't fathom or replicate.



that brings back the memories of counterstrike and all the no scopes


----------



## Id (Jul 26, 2010)

Me, Shion, and Newton holding it down. Won capture the flag by 2 points.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 26, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> Aiming is infinitely more accurate and responsive on a mouse than any gamepad. The best PC snipers are able to pull off maneuvers that console snipers couldn't fathom or replicate.



QFT.

PC is where it's at.



Axl Low said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFF
> SCV RUSH
> I will Mule rush you cause if mules can mine 10X faster
> they can attack x10 faster
> ...





Bring it on!

Will be getting my copy tonight.


----------



## Id (Jul 26, 2010)

we are on right now ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Newton (Jul 26, 2010)

Nin get your ass on


Feels good to be using killstreaks higher than 5 again


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 26, 2010)

did I just hear SC:BW?

come to battlenet for a well rounded schooling from yours truly


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 26, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> I got a pred in a care package
> the score went from 5900-6700 to 7200-6900 with nae getting like 8 kills and our team sweeping building forcing them to spawn in the open
> In the game winning kill cam 3 people were on my care package and I pred them before they get it
> DRONEKILLER JOHNNY


that last kill with the predator missile HAHAHAHAHHA

the whole team was there, three on the CP, the others standing around near. with danger-close it would have been the entire team (if not for end of game kill)


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 26, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> QFT.
> 
> PC is where it's at.
> 
> ...



MULE RUSHHHHHHHHHHHH

I herd they took medics out though :<
Women in SC = Broken
Medics Kerrigan
all broken as shit


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 26, 2010)

Id said:


> we are on right now ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).





Newton said:


> Nin get your ass on
> 
> 
> Feels good to be using killstreaks higher than 5 again



I'll be on at 4 (40 mins from now).



Axl Low said:


> MULE RUSHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> I herd they took medics out though :<
> Women in SC = Broken
> ...



Yep, I'll miss all my medic madness I use to do. Haha very true.

Are you getting it on launch aka tomorrow?


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 26, 2010)

1000-4300. I have 10 kills 

this is what makes me just turn off the game and watch television


----------



## Cash (Jul 26, 2010)

I was in a game the other day and dude died 102 times. how is that possible? kid had to be terrible.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 26, 2010)

actually i was playing a game and it was

my team 2300-4800 other team
I have 21 kills :/


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 26, 2010)

other day on domination i came into the game at 75-50 , losing.  I capped a flag, my team lost it, did that 2 x then i stopped playing at about 100-75.  I was in 3rd place the whole time.  After i stopped playing halfway thru :S


----------



## Id (Jul 26, 2010)

Someone please shoot I-Phoenix.


----------



## Eki (Jul 26, 2010)

lol, thats a shitload of deaths


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 26, 2010)

90-11 with Mini uzi akimbo :33
BLING BLING


----------



## Eki (Jul 26, 2010)

i swear ive never used that gun.
Reminds me that Everyone uses the same gun


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 26, 2010)

wtf?
UMP and P90 are the most over used Submechs
Mini uzi is rare


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 26, 2010)

I tried to use every gun at some point. Keeps the game fun


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 26, 2010)

Famas and M16 arent fun


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 26, 2010)

.ProFound. said:


> I tried to use every gun at some point. Keeps the game fun



Pretty much my train of thought, I do random combination's to keep things interesting.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jul 26, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Pretty much my train of thought, I do random combination's to keep things interesting.



For one time I did the Barrett with silencer, soh pro, coldblooded pro, ninja pro. Getting kills was hard but so much fun.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 26, 2010)

Akimbo Vector with rapid fire was fun


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 26, 2010)

last 5 games the enemy has a tuber and a knifer, holy shit, has hangatyr killed anybody yet? or at least blown up his xbox?


----------



## Id (Jul 26, 2010)

I rage quit, when suddenly the servers began to act up.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 26, 2010)

Id said:


> I rage quit, when suddenly the servers began to act up.


I rage quit today, cause all of my friends were going for the kills instead of the bomb. I mean getting kills is easy as hell, but ain't no fun when you're playing demo. 



Violent-nin said:


> Pretty much my train of thought, I do random combination's to keep things interesting.


Yeah, I'm starting to play with the AK-47 now. Pretty cool gun. Does some pretty good damage and is it me or does it shoot through things without FMJ on?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jul 26, 2010)

I cracked my controller today


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> last 5 games the enemy has a tuber and a knifer, holy shit, has hangatyr killed anybody yet? or at least blown up his xbox?



I'm not playing with you right now?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 26, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Famas and M16 arent fun



I've given you rep recently so I can't do it again but I 100% totally agree with this. When I am really, really trying to rank up and there are really no other challenges to take care of I'll use these guns for their challenges and that's about all. Otherwise, they're garbage. Complete garbage.

Also, in response to everyone using the Mini Uzi, I gotta agree that I rarely ever see that gun used. I used to use it a lot then I started using the UMP45. I do still use the Uzi on occasion but I am so used to the UMP now.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 26, 2010)

Mini Uzi runs out of ammo to fast. Yeah I know, I'm trigger happy.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm gonna post one of my favorite classes. If you like akimbo and/or sub machine guns, give it a try. It can be some fun.

Akimbo Mini Uzi or P90 with a silencer
Secondary of your choice
Semtex
Stun Grenade
Bling Pro
Stopping Power Pro
Steady Aim Pro
Martyrdom

Makes for some good times.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 26, 2010)

Panic said:


> I'm gonna post one of my favorite classes. If you like akimbo and/or sub machine guns, give it a try. It can be some fun.
> 
> Akimbo Mini Uzi or P90 with a silencer
> Secondary of your choice
> ...



Silences Akimbo Mini uzis
FMJ Akimbo Rafficas

Semtex/C4
smoke

bling
danger close/Hardline pro
Last stand pro
martyrdom 

Last stand + Martrydom = RAGE


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2010)

Akimbo Raffica's... talk about no skill, heh.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 26, 2010)

if ur gonna silence ur akimbo uzis, why not silence ur akimbo rafficas


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 26, 2010)

I cannot stand 3 round burst weapons. I don't use them unless I have to.


----------



## Creator (Jul 26, 2010)

M9/USP Akimbo. Best secondary. 



Ganta said:


> I was in a game the other day and dude died 102 times. how is that possible? kid had to be terrible.



I see those kind of stats, i immidiately think boosters. 

No matter how shit you are, 102 deaths is boosting stats.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2010)

AA-12/Spas > Akimbo handguns.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jul 26, 2010)

i just went 30-3 on trailer park w/ vector red dot. i got a chopper gunner and an ac130 in care packages and the people were terrible lol


----------



## Creator (Jul 26, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> AA-12/Spas > Akimbo handguns.



Hate the AA12 when its used against me. 

Spas cock action makes it annoying.

Also, in a one on one fight, while your wasting time switching, i will have already emptied half my M9 mags in your ass. :33


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 26, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Akimbo Raffica's... talk about no skill, heh.



its about pissing people off



FapperWocky said:


> if ur gonna silence ur akimbo uzis, why not silence ur akimbo rafficas




must try this



Hangat?r said:


> AA-12/Spas > Akimbo handguns.



in skill more than likely 
akimbo raffs usually go 50/50 with shotguns
with SP on both sides


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 26, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> AA-12/Spas > Akimbo handguns.



those won't help u in last stand, akimbo handguns can be used in last stand.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 26, 2010)

also
thermal vector with SoH and Stopping power is so retarded 

EDIT: i just got 4 kills in last stand  and still had time to kill myself with C4
which 3 seconds later got me a car kill xD


----------



## Arsecynic (Jul 26, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> AA-12/Spas > Akimbo handguns.



Maybe if the Spas was actually consistent. I can get kills with it from like 15 yards, but when my nozzle is literally up someone's nose, I'll get a hitmarker. Lol AA-12.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 26, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> also
> thermal vector with SoH and Stopping power is so retarded
> 
> EDIT: i just got 4 kills in last stand  and still had time to kill myself with C4
> which 3 seconds later got me a car kill xD



when u become expert at Last stand and LSP, you can create all kinds of damage.

on the topic of spas, i got killed from one entrance of the shack (flag B) in estate when i was at the other entrance, it was the furthest I ever saw a shotgun kill.


----------



## Eki (Jul 26, 2010)

lol the choppa?
Who the fuck are you?
Rambo?


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 26, 2010)

this must be utah crip's counter part


----------



## Mider T (Jul 26, 2010)

Nah UC's weapon of choice is the "glocc"


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 26, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Nah UC's weapon of choice is the "glocc"



hence counter part
glocc vs choppa
west vs east coast


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 26, 2010)

Utah Crisp, that's a name I haven't heard in a while.


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 26, 2010)

he's still on here? Is he really even a crip?


----------



## Eki (Jul 26, 2010)

Probly dead by now.


----------



## Rokudaime1010 (Jul 26, 2010)

So I rape a lobby 3 games in a row with a FAL and Sleight of Hand/Cold Blooded/Steady Aim in FFA, and then the ONE time I decide to use my Marathon/Lightweight/Commando class, the whole lobby starts talking about me and how I'm a prick, and how I don't know how to shoot accurately, forcing me to use my knife all the time...and it wasn't even a Tac Knife.lol  They talked the whole game and halfway into the next game...even though I had shown them before that I don't need an asshole class to beat 'em.lol


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 27, 2010)

Get No Scope Kill Cam with EBR
Vs Commando Tact Knifer
Get called hacker


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 27, 2010)

Played some Sabotage tonight and in one of the matches in Trailer Park I had this conversation.

Other guy: Don't plant the bomb yet, dude.
Me: Why?
Other Guy: So we can get some kills.
Me: This is Sabotage. The objective is to plant the bomb. Go play Team Deathmatch.
Other guy: You're a fucking noob.

Who agrees with me here? It makes me rage so hard when people just camp the 20 minute Sabotage trying to get high kills instead of planting. I planted that match, despite his wishes, and we won before the clock hit 18 minutes.


----------



## Id (Jul 27, 2010)

Well that, and you force your enemies out of hiding.  You know they are coming to defuse the bomb, so set up a claymore, and a nice little camp sight. So you can stack up your kills. 

Going after kills is stupid, because you risk losing the round.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 27, 2010)

I find that most of the people who play Sabotage and Search are just stupid or they wanna do nothing but camp. It drives me crazy. I only even play those game modes for challenges. I'm so close to 6th Prestige.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 27, 2010)

Panic said:


> Played some Sabotage tonight and in one of the matches in Trailer Park I had this conversation.
> 
> Other guy: Don't plant the bomb yet, dude.
> Me: Why?
> ...



I agree.
I hate games where people go for nukes just to superceed the objective

Hell today SO GLORIOUSLY EPIC
I was in a ground war and the enemy team had a nuke 
but i capped the third flag in DESPERATION and we got the last 3 points to get us at EXACTLY 200 with 1.8? left on the Nuke
I GOT FLAMED SO FUCKING HARD
The guy with the nuke said that i should go fuck myself and that nuke means you give up and that you cannot win
Well we just won didnt we? 

They were all spinning is circles but I had started capping C before the nuke was called in 
they raged so hard
it was unbelievable the lobby was just noise of like 10 people talking shit xD


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 27, 2010)

So yeah I got Starcraft 2 tonight so I won't be on MW2 much for a while unless someone asks me to get on, so if you want my assistance Team NF people message me on here or something.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 27, 2010)

sc2 on steam?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 27, 2010)

Steam? :S

mts.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 27, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> I agree.
> I hate games where people go for nukes just to superceed the objective
> 
> Hell today SO GLORIOUSLY EPIC
> ...



This kind of reminds me of a video I was watching on YouTube the other day. The guy got a Chopper Gunner and set out to get a 25 killstreak in Ground War and as soon as the Chopper Gunner ended and he flicked the switch for the Nuke the match ended due to the score limit being reached. The whole lobby went insane. His team was flipping and the opposite team was laughing so hard.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 27, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Steam? :S
> 
> mts.



wat? steam, u know, for playing games


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2010)

I doubt Activision allows many of their games on Steam.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 27, 2010)

mw2 is already on steam, u mean sc2? is that activision too?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm on 360, incase anyone wants to game.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jul 27, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> mw2 is already on steam, u mean sc2? is that activision too?



Yup Blizzard makes SC2 but it is a subsidiary of Activision Blizzard.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 27, 2010)

I doubt my laptop can support it. sadface


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jul 27, 2010)

I would love to play other games like StarCraft but I feel I would invest too much time into it, took me a while (ie investing too much time) before getting okay with MW2 but still I suck when compared to other ps3 players from NF.


----------



## Arsecynic (Jul 27, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> I agree.
> I hate games where people go for nukes just to superceed the objective
> 
> Hell today SO GLORIOUSLY EPIC
> ...



I thought time and score were canceled once you call the nuke in?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 27, 2010)

Jordanl93 said:


> I thought time and score were canceled once you call the nuke in?



hmmm, i didn't read that till now, but i believe u r right, when the nuke goes off even the time expiring won't end the game, the nuke _will_ explode.  I'm not sure if the score can end the game in domination even if a nuke explodes.   Come to think of it i never saw someone wait till the last points of a game to blow a nuke..


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 27, 2010)

Jordanl93 said:


> I thought time and score were canceled once you call the nuke in?


Funny. 
Nuke didn't pop.
Game ended at 200 
Score kept going 



FapperWocky said:


> hmmm, i didn't read that till now, but i believe u r right, when the nuke goes off even the time expiring won't end the game, the nuke _will_ explode.  I'm not sure if the score can end the game in domination even if a nuke explodes.   Come to think of it i never saw someone wait till the last points of a game to blow a nuke..



you obviously havent played with haughty arrogant assholes 
one guy I played with waited until there was twelve seconds left to call his nuke


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 27, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Funny.
> Nuke didn't pop.
> Game ended at 200
> Score kept going
> ...



i've seen that in tdm but not domination


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 27, 2010)

actually if the other team gets to 7500 before the nuke pops they win the game because 
they won before the nuke popped
it has been seldom but it does happen


----------



## Newton (Jul 27, 2010)

I have no idea what you guys are talking about 

I've blown nukes 1 point/1 kill before my team lost 

and both times the other team would have won, but because of the nuke they didn't


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 27, 2010)

suppressed MP5 has probably become my favourite SMG. I think I'll try it with cold-blooded tomorrow just to make sure.


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Jul 27, 2010)

If I see Marathon, Lightweight, Commando, and UMP with foregrip one more...I'm going to be very displeased.


----------



## Cash (Jul 27, 2010)

^^get ready to be displeased. everyone uses it


----------



## Newton (Jul 27, 2010)

if i _ever_ see that, I'm going to be very displeased


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 27, 2010)

call me a rank amateur, but I was under the impression that that particular setup is impossible.


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Jul 27, 2010)

Ganta said:


> ^^get ready to be displeased. everyone uses it



Indeed. Played for a few hours with friends today, and man oh man, it was everywhere. It gets a little boring if everyone has the same set-up. 

At least the care package speed glitch is gone.



Nae'blis said:


> call me a rank amateur, but I was under the impression that that particular setup is impossible.



How so?


----------



## Newton (Jul 27, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> call me a rank amateur, but I was under the impression that that particular setup is impossible.



**


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Jul 28, 2010)

My mistake, not foregrip, it's usually extended mags or silencer.


----------



## Newton (Jul 28, 2010)

you must not be that mad then


----------



## Gecka (Jul 28, 2010)

Fuck you I roll with extended mags

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Eki (Jul 28, 2010)

pfft silencer > ext. mags


----------



## Cash (Jul 28, 2010)

we need a full S&D team


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 28, 2010)

UMP, ACR and the three-burst assault rifles all grow on the same ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) tree. but there is nothing that can't really be cancelled out by another setup... well except for danger-close m203.

knifing classes always just fuck me over because I can never hear them coming, with the volume off. I have to resort to sitting in corners with rangers to sufficiently negate them.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 28, 2010)

Newton said:


> I have no idea what you guys are talking about
> 
> I've blown nukes 1 point/1 kill before my team lost
> 
> and both times the other team would have won, but because of the nuke they didn't



weird
guy on a forum called a nuke in when someone else had was 1 kill away from victory and and he came in second place even when the nuke popped


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 28, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Fuck you I role with extended mags
> 
> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



u roleplay?  i'll be on later playing some groundwar  cappin niccas asses



Nae'blis said:


> UMP, ACR and the three-burst assault rifles all grow on the same ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) tree. but there is nothing that can't really be cancelled out by another setup... well except for danger-close m203.
> 
> knifing classes always just fuck me over because I can never hear them coming, with the volume off. I have to resort to sitting in corners with rangers to sufficiently negate them.



knife class is bullshit.  practically no tactic can save u from them, rangers don't kill far enough.  you would need an assualt rifle and see the knifer coming from sniper distance to not get knifed.



Axl Low said:


> weird
> guy on a forum called a nuke in when someone else had was 1 kill away from victory and and he came in second place even when the nuke popped



i'm with naeblis, nukes= victory always.


----------



## CrazyLikeAFox (Jul 28, 2010)

Played some Mike Myers earlier. Always a lot of fun. Any of you guys play?



Gecka said:


> Fuck you I roll with extended mags
> 
> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



You can roll all you want. I don't have a problem with ext. mags. I use silencer. I have a problem with people who use UMP in addition to that class. 

Pal.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 28, 2010)

I hate the L86

I think I'll stick with my MG4 and RPD


----------



## Gecka (Jul 28, 2010)

Btw, the only thing wrong with that class is commando

Marathon + lightweight is awwrite

course Sleight of hand + lightweight = insta ADS


----------



## Eki (Jul 28, 2010)

CrazyLikeAFox said:


> Played some Mike Myers earlier. Always a lot of fun. Any of you guys play?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I havnt played Mike Myers since Rainbow Six Las Vegas came out.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 28, 2010)

Honestly the only way to metagame commando is HBS and sit a corner
UAV doesnt cut it because of

Mara
Cold Blood
COmmando
Tact knife ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

And HBS isnt reliable either

commando with a Famas is probably the gayest combo ever
because they are so hard to kill
Mid and long range they have you with Famas
close range they have famas spray and commando


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 28, 2010)

maraweight run too fast for UAV to pick up :los


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 28, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I hate the L86
> 
> I think I'll stick with my MG4 and RPD



I just started using it....its not that bad actually


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 28, 2010)

i have had luck with spray and pray against marathon knifers.  seems to get alot of headshots, and if you can control your spray and pray with practice than it's a good technique when you get surprised by 2 or 3 guys or a commando.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2010)

Ugh, god I hate doing the ACOG challenge.


----------



## Eki (Jul 28, 2010)

Even though they made the acog better in MW2, it still sucks cock


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2010)

Try using it on an AK or UMP. ._.


----------



## Eki (Jul 28, 2010)

oh man, on an UMP ;__;

good luck with that lol


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 28, 2010)

u trying for thermal or just doing all the challenges?  some dude got me with thermal acr yesterday, what an asshole


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 28, 2010)

weird thing about thermal acr, it sounded like water drops or bubbles popping in water, not like bullets. so weird.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2010)

Only reason to really used it is with Bling + Silencer, but I hate being without Scavenger.


----------



## Eki (Jul 28, 2010)

yea, it annoys me to no end that i cant use Bling and Scavenger together


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 28, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Ugh, god I hate doing the ACOG challenge.



Tell me about it. It's a nightmare on most of the SMGs.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2010)

Just prestiged for the second time, had fun during my last match with the AT4.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 28, 2010)

Eki said:


> Even though they made the acog better in MW2, it still sucks cock


lol wat

I loved the acog on the first modern warfare.

it's as pleasant as a yeast infection on MW2, absolute garbage


----------



## Eki (Jul 28, 2010)

no ways.
MW1 was always shaky and you couldnt get a shot right because of it.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 28, 2010)

I don't know, I liked it, meh.

anyway, so tried suppressed MP5K with cold-blooded. It worked like a dream on trailer park, aside from that it failed me drastically on every other map.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 28, 2010)

It's definitely map dependent

except for that one time in search where i destroyed those fuckers with it

idk why but it worked that map(afghan)


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 28, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> lol wat
> 
> I loved the acog on the first modern warfare.
> 
> it's as pleasant as a yeast infection on MW2, absolute garbage



I used the ACOG yesterday on the intervention.....never again


----------



## Eki (Jul 28, 2010)

yea the range is shit when you put the silencer on it.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 28, 2010)

Seth

you tell 'em what happened


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 28, 2010)

Where the hell are you ps3 people.. Playing on my own is soo boring.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 29, 2010)

Got FMJ for MP5K today

Got Extended Mags for MP5K today



now to work on P90 extended mags

Also I still hate the MP5K, but fmj kills were pretty easy

P90 is okay, but the iron sight is, well, ugly. But still manageable.

So that makes: ump, mini uzi, vector, mp5k, m4a1, scar, m16, acr, tar, ak-47, fal, ebr, mg4, rpd, aug, barret, intervention, and wa2000.


----------



## Eki (Jul 29, 2010)

i go beast mode with P90


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 29, 2010)

My tag is Tazer eyez, hit me up.


----------



## Eki (Jul 29, 2010)

PSN or 360?


----------



## Gecka (Jul 29, 2010)

He's on 360


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 29, 2010)

lol yesterdays search and destroy games were hilarious.

Okay so in one game Gecka is idle in our spawn at Sub Base, he hasn't moved at all the whole round. So lol this guy on the other team runs up to him to teabag or do some other humiliation, but as soon as he gets there Gecka knifes him. That was Gecka's first move *the entire game*, no step forward, no shifting of rifle, just a fucking melee. The whole lobby exploded at that guys shame (his death was the penultimate for their team), it was the funniest thing. He didn't even say anything after that 

That was just the beginning of a truly lulzy S&D session.



Gecka said:


> Seth
> 
> you tell 'em what happened



which one lol, there were at least 20 moments of beauty yesterday.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 29, 2010)

That, and the 2 times on trailer park in 2 different S&D lobbies when I narrowly avoided death

The time when some guy failed spraying me down from behind with an AA-12, and the time when a guy failed at commando-ing me


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 29, 2010)

Lately the lag has been unbearable whenever I try to play. Yesterday, in the middle of the match everyone went back down to 0 kills.


----------



## Creator (Jul 29, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Got FMJ for MP5K today
> 
> Got Extended Mags for MP5K today
> 
> ...



You got extended mags in one day? How did you do that? What lobby, what step up? 

Also. I have the mastery/extended mag with all SMGs, all but one Assult rifle, the exception being the Tar, Intervention, M21 anf Barret, and with the AUG, MG4 and RPD. 

Only two LMGs, Tar and WA2000. I dont like them. They dont look nice.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't know why people find it so hard to get extanded mags. How many days do you play for it then? I always get it in 1 day as well. 

@Brandon, same shit happened to me as well today. While psn was searching for new host it almost kicked me out. Back then I came back in last :S with 0 kills.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 29, 2010)

So who's on 360 right now? I feel like boosting to get some harder-to-get titles/emblems done, any takers? Don't matter if you're from the US or EU.


----------



## Newton (Jul 29, 2010)

lol   boosting


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 29, 2010)

I ain't keeping Flash bangs on me in the hope of finding someone with Last/Final Stand that doesn't get killed by someone else before I can finish him off, kills me before I can kill him, or I get shot while trying to get off my flash.


----------



## Newton (Jul 29, 2010)

just go Hardcore

people love to camp, just stand behind them

once it hits they're dead


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 29, 2010)

Really, it kills in one hit?


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 29, 2010)

yeah some challenges are just stupid hard, I wont even bother with firing entire LMG/SMG magazine into scrub challenge. Or the gamewinning kill with carepackage.


----------



## Newton (Jul 29, 2010)

yeah it kills in 1


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 29, 2010)

FFS, HardCore should be called Team Campmatch.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 29, 2010)

hardcore is awful, almost all the games end with the time running out.

Last night i got noobtubed to oblivion, the guy was so mechanical about it too, like it was fucking gravy, same guy started the game in full commando mode and stabbed me.

I think i'm gonna pick up SC 2 and get on that soon.  mw 2 has run just about worn itself out.


----------



## Eki (Jul 29, 2010)

worn itself out in the first 3 months it came out.


----------



## Rokudaime1010 (Jul 29, 2010)

Played some TDM earlier...and I stumbled upon a lobby that was like half little kids...posted a 39-4 in the first game, and all of a sudden, 5 people steal my "ANBU" clan tag like we were in a team party or something.lol


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 29, 2010)

Most lobbies only have ~3 people older than 15. Seriously makes me wonder how old everyone who posts in this thread is.



Gecka said:


> That, and the 2 times on trailer park in 2 different S&D lobbies when I narrowly avoided death
> 
> The time when some guy failed spraying me down from behind with an AA-12, and the time when a guy failed at commando-ing me




yesterday was a pretty inconsistent day for me: some great games right after some shameful performances. lol, I've completed that Enemy of the State challenge 3 times in the past couple of days, but didn't defuse/plant in any of those times. And that failed one yesterday on Quarry  ...


----------



## Eki (Jul 29, 2010)

im 18           .


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 29, 2010)

Fuck it, you can't do that challenge until Humiliation. D:


----------



## Rokudaime1010 (Jul 29, 2010)

Damn...I just played a TDM against a whole team of Marathon/Lightweight/Commando players...half of them had Tactical Knives and the other half had Akimbo weapons...we lost.  lol


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 29, 2010)

Rokudaime1010 said:


> Damn...I just played a TDM against a whole team of Marathon/Lightweight/Commando players...half of them had Tactical Knives and the other half had Akimbo weapons...we lost.  lol



that's no surprise, that would be like playing a team of oma/scavenger noob tubers.  you would lose, guaranteed.

you think you'll lose against a team using all AKs? or javelins? or sitrep?  hell nah


----------



## Rokudaime1010 (Jul 29, 2010)

We got them back last game.lol  They really couldn't believe they lost...and nobody on my team had an outstanding score, the highest was my 18-10.  I think it was easier to beat them on Favela because of all the buildings and stairs...they beat us on Invasion before last game, which is damn near just run and gun.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 29, 2010)

what map did u beat them on


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 29, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> So who's on 360 right now? I feel like boosting to get some harder-to-get titles/emblems done, any takers? Don't matter if you're from the US or EU.



lol you hate bling and scrambler, but boosting is alright to you?

Unless you boosted for sitrep pro which I dont think requires any kills just destroying enemy equipment.


----------



## Eki (Jul 29, 2010)

i almost got sitrep pro, but i gave up on it :/


----------



## Gecka (Jul 29, 2010)

Creator said:


> You got extended mags in one day? How did you do that? What lobby, what step up?
> 
> Also. I have the mastery/extended mag with all SMGs, all but one Assult rifle, the exception being the Tar, Intervention, M21 anf Barret, and with the AUG, MG4 and RPD.
> 
> Only two LMGs, Tar and WA2000. I dont like them. They dont look nice.



Search, FFA, and hardcore are how I get fmj kills fast.

also I'm about 100 equipment destroys from Sitrep 6


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 29, 2010)

the tar is sexy


----------



## Eki (Jul 29, 2010)

tar/FMJ/steady aim


godly


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 29, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> lol you hate bling and scrambler, but boosting is alright to you?
> 
> Unless you boosted for sitrep pro which I dont think requires any kills just destroying enemy equipment.



If an entire room agrees to it, yes. Some challenges are sheer dumb coincidences, no skill required.


----------



## Skylit (Jul 29, 2010)

Should I get the new maps (Resurgence Pack)?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 29, 2010)

new maps, they are old as shit


----------



## Skylit (Jul 29, 2010)

they are the newest ones, so I call them new.


----------



## Newton (Jul 29, 2010)

depends

did you get stimulus


----------



## Skylit (Jul 29, 2010)

Yep.

My mate shared it.


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 29, 2010)

Skylit said:


> Should I get the new maps (Resurgence Pack)?



I got rid of mine but its your decision entirely. I didn't like them at all to tell you the truth.

I just saved my team on Domination with my harrier when we were losing by 10 points. We won by 1 point haha. 
One dude sent me a hate message telling me to die cause of the match and me sniping him. He was really butthurt I guess.

Sniping on sensitivity 9 has done wonders to me. Went 39-5 on Highrise with the barett.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 29, 2010)

i got to 640 with sitrep and gave up


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 29, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Sniping on sensitivity 9 has done wonders to me. Went 39-5 on Highrise with the barett.


on this topic, a bit ridiculous but my best sniper performance was on a mediocre map with a garbage sniper: ~35-2 on Rundown with the EBR. About 30 of those kills were with the sniper. This was in January.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 29, 2010)

as long as you don't think about it, it's not too annoying


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 29, 2010)

am i the only person who puts it on 10 sensitivty always?


----------



## Eki (Jul 29, 2010)

Skylit said:


> Yep.
> 
> My mate shared it.



gives you some extra play time. And a little level differentiality


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 29, 2010)

Someone should share maps with me. (Looks at Newton and Nin)


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 29, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> am i the only person who puts it on 10 sensitivty always?


the only way a man with chest hair does it.


----------



## Newton (Jul 29, 2010)

my hairs are grown


I would BH, but i dont know my PSN password


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 29, 2010)

Nah I'm on medium or custom 3. When is team NF going to play again? All I've been playing lately is Demolition which is getting boring. None of my friends want to play anything else.


----------



## Newton (Jul 29, 2010)

lets get something going tonight?


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 29, 2010)

Just got an emergency airdrop.

3 ammo, 1 UAV.

fuck life


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 29, 2010)

Newton said:


> my hairs are grown
> 
> 
> I would BH, but i dont know my PSN password



Sounds like a lie. 

Get Playstation to email you your password. 

I'm ready to jump on tonight.


----------



## Newton (Jul 29, 2010)

i will

once i get my pass ill share

just post when you guys wanna play and ill come


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 29, 2010)

I've been playing Starcraft 2. I haven't been summoned by any of you assholes so I figured I wasn't needed.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 29, 2010)

Stop living in the 90's with your Starcraft and jump on MW2.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 29, 2010)

It's Starcraft *2 *you bitch. 

I'll jump on in a bit.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 29, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Stop living in the 90's with your Starcraft and jump on MW2.


no u scrub


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 29, 2010)

Before anyone rages, it was a joke. 

I just don't have a high end PC to play Starcraft 2. If I did, I would be in the same boat as Nin.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 29, 2010)

yeah that is the problem 

Diablo III is going to be the same, I'll probably cry


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 29, 2010)

You should drop by ninja style, to help your brothers in need 

just post when you guys are going online. I'm taking a break for now reading manga's.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 29, 2010)

rented WaW

the fuck is this shit


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 29, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Before anyone rages, it was a joke.
> 
> I just don't have a high end PC to play Starcraft 2. If I did, I would be in the same boat as Nin.





Nae'blis said:


> yeah that is the problem
> 
> Diablo III is going to be the same, I'll probably cry



Guys get better PC's so you can come play D3 and SC2. 





Haohmaru said:


> You should drop by ninja style, to help your brothers in need
> 
> just post when you guys are going online. I'm taking a break for now reading manga's.



I'm going online now!


----------



## Newton (Jul 29, 2010)

*tiger *boar *^ (use bro) *nubetoober

Kuchiyose no jutsu!

(I just summoned you Nin)


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 29, 2010)

Cool, I'm going online in five.

@Crix hahahahahahaha nubetoober


----------



## Newton (Jul 29, 2010)

seriously lets play


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 29, 2010)

Newton said:


> *tiger *boar *^ (use bro) *nubetoober
> 
> Kuchiyose no jutsu!
> 
> (I just summoned you Nin)



See folks this is the proper way to summon me.


----------



## Rokudaime1010 (Jul 29, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> what map did u beat them on


We lost to them on Invasion...and beat them on Favela.


----------



## Soca (Jul 29, 2010)

for the next few days I'm gonna go all knife I'm gettin pretty good at it so far


----------



## Gecka (Jul 29, 2010)

Marcelle said:


> for the next few days I'm gonna go all knife I'm gettin pretty good at it so far





> gettin pretty good





> knifing


----------



## Id (Jul 29, 2010)

Gecka said:


> rented WaW
> 
> the fuck is this shit



Nazi Zombie is the only positive from that massive pile of shit stains.


----------



## Soca (Jul 29, 2010)

...


I DUN GET IT !


----------



## Eki (Jul 30, 2010)

I was play demolition earlier on Afghan and we were down to the last bomb (B) and all this one guy kept doing was shooting javelins (with danger close) onto B and it would fuck up everyone. i think he got 5 kills with one jav


----------



## Cash (Jul 30, 2010)

i still dont know how they fire those.


----------



## Newton (Jul 30, 2010)

lol planting A first on Afghan

This is why I don't play demo


Team doesn't know what to do

???

12-65


----------



## Eki (Jul 30, 2010)

Ganta said:


> i still dont know how they fire those.



you just hold the trigger on where you want to shoot

but you have to be in an open area


----------



## Newton (Jul 30, 2010)

Eki said:


> you just hold the trigger on where you want to shoot
> 
> but you have to be in an open area



as long as the area directly in front of you is clear, it'll fire


@Ganta You just aim at lock on to things, like doorways, or windows or bombsites, and the javelin goes up and comes down from directly above the target, you can un-aim and re-aim to acquire a new target in the same area


----------



## Gecka (Jul 30, 2010)

A javelin is the unaccountable variable that many players don't factor in a game


----------



## Gecka (Jul 30, 2010)

If an entire team has a class set for a javelin, they can pretty much win on any relatively open maps

I know how to javelin bombsite A on rundown, which helps because they spawn pretty damn close to it


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 30, 2010)

Gecka said:


> If an entire team has a class set for a javelin, they can pretty much win on any relatively open maps
> 
> I know how to javelin bombsite A on rundown, which helps because they spawn pretty damn close to it



i already looked at that idea in the last page, javelin takes way too long to aim and reload to be spammable. a team of javelin users would get wiped out.  no, i'll add to that, a team of good to excellent javelin users will get wiped out.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 30, 2010)

Sleight of hand easily negates the slow aim, and I'm not saying that they have the class on at all times, but say 2-3 people pull it out when a bomb is planted or a flag is being taken, then they kill themselves and switch classes

don't know why you would reload, if you take your time to aim precisely then you won't need a second javelin


----------



## Skylit (Jul 30, 2010)

Just joined Crix, Nin, Haohmaru etc. yesterday [TDM in Highrise].

I have gone to make me something to drink and bam. My cousin is playing against you guys. 

I think Crix killed him many times.


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah Crix shot my chopper gunner down 

But our team went crazy on Highrise, I think we had at least four chopper gunners up in that match and probably like 7 or 8 harriers. BTW who was on the roof on Highrise, I always go up there and noobtube people to be a douche and to make sure I stay up there I always have a tactical insertion 

But its douchey, I admit. I dont get any hate comments for noobtubing, instead I get them for sniping which is weird 
My friend has fallen in love with the asshole class unforunately  he even got a nuke with it


----------



## Skylit (Jul 30, 2010)

My cousin raged so hard when Crix killed him so often.

I thought: "Crix would just say 'U MAD'?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 30, 2010)

since i'm moving , i wont' be able to play for a while, but i'll probably pick up sc2 in the next few days and stick to that for a few months. we'll see, is that MP?


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 30, 2010)

Using 4-5-8. Score is ~6000 for my team. get 2 pavelows, 1 attack helo, 1 chopper gunner, 1 sentry gun, 1 UAV. But I only get to call in one pavelow because of airspace. lol these are the times when Domination/Ground War doesn't look so bad.


----------



## Newton (Jul 30, 2010)

Skylit said:


> My cousin raged so hard when Crix killed him so often.
> 
> I thought: "Crix would just say 'U MAD'?



oh shit 

what's your PSN? Dani-Damn? you need to play _with_ us, not against us lol

we didn't lose a single game yesterday


----------



## Skylit (Jul 30, 2010)

Newton said:


> oh shit
> 
> what's your PSN? you need to play _with_ us, not against us lol
> 
> we didn't lose a single game yesterday



Dani-Damn

Well, you guys were already playing so I just joined your game wishing to be on your team.


----------



## Newton (Jul 30, 2010)

oh shit i edited after you posted

yeah i figured that was you

we had a 9 man party at the time, that's why I didn't invite you

next time


----------



## Skylit (Jul 30, 2010)

Newton said:


> oh shit i edited after you posted
> 
> yeah i figured that was you
> 
> ...



Sure. 

btw, 9 people? 

You
Jimmy
Nin
Haohmaru

who else?

Id?


----------



## Newton (Jul 30, 2010)

yesterday was

Me, Jimmy, Nin, Haoh, Scientist, BrandonHeat, haoh's friend (Celik i think?) and my 2 irl friends (pikle and randizz)


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 30, 2010)

you forgot me


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jul 30, 2010)

Damn I miss all the big parties. When I am on I usually roll with Deathgun and nin and Haoh.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 30, 2010)

Just went 20-3 in search


----------



## Newton (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice 

@suj - you always leave early 

but yeah GGs


----------



## Gecka (Jul 30, 2010)

Have any of yall gotten the final killcam by throwing a smoke grenade for direct impact?


----------



## Newton (Jul 30, 2010)

I was on the receiving end of that once


----------



## Sahyks (Jul 30, 2010)

My disc broke again, now I have to go out and get a third one. My xbox just chews these things up, I'm curious if I should just get a new xbox rather than a new disc this time around.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 30, 2010)

^ the disc doesn't spin at all when I play. What are you doing, cuddling with it?


----------



## Sahyks (Jul 30, 2010)

I have no clue, I think my xbox is actually doing something to them. =/


----------



## Eki (Jul 30, 2010)

are you moving the xbx whiile its on?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 30, 2010)

Be playing SC2, summon if you need me.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 30, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Be playing SC2, summon if you need me.



is it multiplayer?  i'm gettin it sometime in the next week


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 30, 2010)

lol haohmaru for some reason kept logging in and off today. I only reason I noticed was because at the top right of the screen it kept saying it over and over again.

I spent alot of my time today messing around with boosters today. Got alot of double and a few triple kills today. They helped me win a few matches with the free kills I got from them.


----------



## Creator (Jul 30, 2010)

Mr. Psychs said:


> My disc broke again, now I have to go out and get a third one. My xbox just chews these things up, I'm curious if I should just get a new xbox rather than a new disc this time around.





Nae'blis said:


> ^ the disc doesn't spin at all when I play. What are you doing, cuddling with it?





Mr. Psychs said:


> I have no clue, I think my xbox is actually doing something to them. =/





Eki said:


> are you moving the xbx whiile its on?



Better solution. Just get a PS3.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 30, 2010)

Newton said:


> yesterday was
> 
> Me, Jimmy, Nin, Haoh, Scientist, BrandonHeat, haoh's friend (Celik i think?) and my 2 irl friends (pikle and randizz)



And I was kicking ass with my EBR


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 30, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> is it multiplayer?  i'm gettin it sometime in the next week



Yes sir.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 30, 2010)

just went 5 -20 -11 turtling 

but not really
im playing starcrack 2


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 30, 2010)

Newton said:


> I was on the receiving end of that once


I think me getting hit with that homing care package was worse hehe. Seriously that freaking thing came out of no where. Here I am walking around and suddenly a care package lands right on top of me. No smoke signal or whatever on the ground :S What's worse was that I was trying to hide it haha. Okaaay. Nobody saw that. Move on. All of sudden I hear funny accent. Hahah muso got hit with a care packaga with evil laughter hahah

Yeah Celik's my cousin. He and I are the only ones who like to play something other then Demolition lol. Prolly cause we don't suck at the game as much as the rest of our friends. Who basically all just respawn camp. It's freaking annoying.

@Undercovermc, I'm surprised you stayed that long. Playing demo with my friends can be very boring. It's basically the same thing over and over again. They're not even going for the bomb anymore. All they be doing is go for respawns. Lately they've been trying to get a nuke. They got one for the first time in their lives haha and now they want more...
Next time, I'll invite someone better.


----------



## Deva Path (Jul 30, 2010)

I tried to knife someone and it went through the guy today. Got killed right after. MAJOR PISS OFF AS I WAS AT 23-0. >:[


----------



## Gecka (Jul 30, 2010)

Got my first ninja defuse


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 30, 2010)

i broke my controller in half today, hopefully with enough tape it will be functioning properly by Halo Reach time.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 30, 2010)

Wait

seriously


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 30, 2010)

yeah, it still works though, I'm just not sure for how long. *sadfaic


----------



## Cash (Jul 30, 2010)

in half? like split down the middle? whats the story behind this. how the hell


----------



## Gecka (Jul 31, 2010)

Second ninja defuse


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 31, 2010)

hay guys
cr1tikal has a new video
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlPBerLwQ3M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Id (Jul 31, 2010)

Newton said:


> oh shit i edited after you posted
> 
> yeah i figured that was you
> 
> ...





Skylit said:


> Sure.
> 
> btw, 9 people?
> 
> ...





Newton said:


> yesterday was
> 
> Me, Jimmy, Nin, Haoh, Scientist, BrandonHeat, haoh's friend (Celik i think?) and my 2 irl friends (pikle and randizz)


Damn sounds like I missed out on some good ownage.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 31, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> hay guys
> cr1tikal has a new video
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlPBerLwQ3M[/YOUTUBE]





I watched that earlier today, I have to try that out.


----------



## Taki (Jul 31, 2010)

That looks fun.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 31, 2010)

quickscoping is a nice way to break off from the ever present bullshit of mw2


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2010)

Gecka said:


> quickscoping is a nice way to break off from the ever present bullshit of mw2



Replacing bullshit with bullshit still leaves your hands filthy.


----------



## Damoss (Jul 31, 2010)

If anyone wants to play MW2, add my GT in signature! 

I usually use assault rifles and play SnD mostly.

Learning to Quickscope now though, so any training will be appreciated!


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 31, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> @Undercovermc, I'm surprised you stayed that long. Playing demo with my friends can be very boring. It's basically the same thing over and over again. They're not even going for the bomb anymore. All they be doing is go for respawns. Lately they've been trying to get a nuke. They got one for the first time in their lives haha and now they want more...
> Next time, I'll invite someone better.



I would have stayed for longer if my connection didn't fail; I went from a few games with consistent 4 bars, to 1 bar and it was unplayable. I hadn't played Demo for a long time before yesterday, so it was a pleasant change. I played a few games of Demo with a strong spawn killing clan earlier that day and it was like shooting fish in a barrel, we all had 6+ K/D's every game. That said, I agree that it becomes humdrum after a while.


----------



## Arsecynic (Jul 31, 2010)

Gecka said:


> quickscoping is a nice way to break off from the ever present bullshit of mw2



Nope, there's still a shitload of BS. The fact that you can get hitmarkers with a 50 cal from about 2 yards away is ridiculous. And then there's painkiller (combined with last stand = 4HKO).


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 31, 2010)

how many people here have modded controllers, or know someone who does?


----------



## Damoss (Jul 31, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> how many people here have modded controllers, or know someone who does?



I have one but barely use it.. Only out of boredom.

Modded FAL is basically Scar-H.

Modded M21 is beastly though.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 31, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> how many people here have modded controllers, or know someone who does?



I had one back when I used to play COD4. The PS3 modded controllers have woeful analog sticks, so I scarcely used mine before I sold it. The Xbox ones are much better because you can get exact replicas of the official controller. If you're an experienced player, having a fully automatic FAL is not going to make you that much better than you already, so I'd say that it's not worth buying one.


----------



## Newton (Jul 31, 2010)

We played against this guy who was using a modded controller with the FAL, it was fucking hilarious

once he started shooting, he couldn't stop it, and he was always struggling to keep his aim

modded controllers are really cheap with pistols too


----------



## Xerces (Jul 31, 2010)

I used a modded controller with TAR-21. Was pretty cool.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 31, 2010)

yall must not play on miniscule health if you get hitmarkers


----------



## Damoss (Jul 31, 2010)

Xerces said:


> I used a modded controller with TAR-21. Was pretty cool.



Modded controller would make the Tar fire slower.. Must have been funny 

@Undercovermc

This is true, Modded FAL is basically Scar-H, both the exact same stats except FAL is single fire, although the Modded M21 is some serious business.


----------



## Dark Kiva (Jul 31, 2010)

add my psn : azn_rider 

i look foward to playin wit yu guys


----------



## Gecka (Jul 31, 2010)

> This is true, Modded FAL is basically Scar-H, both the exact same stats except FAL is single fire, although the Modded M21 is some serious business.



lol wut?

You must not know what a good modded controller is, because I've seen FAL fire as fast as the glock

also scar cant do one hit kills to the head like the FAL

so you must not know much about stats


----------



## Damoss (Jul 31, 2010)

Gecka said:


> lol wut?
> 
> You must not know what a good modded controller is, because I've seen FAL fire as fast as the glock
> 
> ...



FAL does fire faster than the Scar yes, but this reduces the accuracy as the time for the crosshair to meet the centre again is greatly reduced, in the same way that the 50 Cal is more accurate than the Intervention.

COD Stats for both guns are the exact same although this is obviously incorrect.

1 Hit headshots with FAL was a mistake that wasn't patched, in the same way that using a Holographic on it increases its minimum damage output from 30 - 40.. Meaning 2 shots kills regardless of range or where they hit.


----------



## Eki (Jul 31, 2010)

there needs to be more diversity in the damn weapon stats.

Theyre all too close to being the same


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 31, 2010)

Eki said:


> there needs to be more diversity in the damn weapon stats.
> 
> Theyre all too close to being the same



This is the truth, lack of diversity makes the game get boring faster.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 31, 2010)

Damoss said:


> FAL does fire faster than the Scar yes, but this reduces the accuracy as the time for the crosshair to meet the centre again is greatly reduced, in the same way that the 50 Cal is more accurate than the Intervention.
> 
> COD Stats for both guns are the exact same although this is obviously incorrect.
> 
> 1 Hit headshots with FAL was a mistake that wasn't patched, in the same way that using a Holographic on it increases its minimum damage output from *30 - 40.. Meaning 2 shots kills regardless of range or where they hit.*



NEEDS STOPPING POWER I MIGHT ADD

also it wasn't a mistake for OHK to the head, infinity ward is retarded, but they wouldn't fuck up on a gun's base damage


----------



## Damoss (Jul 31, 2010)

Gecka said:


> NEEDS STOPPING POWER I MIGHT ADD
> 
> also it wasn't a mistake for OHK to the head, infinity ward is retarded, but they wouldn't fuck up on a gun's base damage



Infinity Ward messed up on a lot.. For example, the UMP is 3 hit kill max regardless of range, perks or where the shots hit..

This isn't a fuck up? I lol.

Also the 50 Cal.. Same stats as Intervention? I lol harder.. A 50 Cal can shoot through a tank FFS.


----------



## Eki (Jul 31, 2010)

the UMP is the new Mp5.

i miss the old mp5


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 31, 2010)

I think the game lacks diversity in weapons to give people an even playing field no matter what level they are on. Seems like that plan backfired for IW.


----------



## Eki (Jul 31, 2010)

i think they tried to hard :/


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2010)

Damoss said:


> Infinity Ward messed up on a lot.. For example, the UMP is 3 hit kill max regardless of range, perks or where the shots hit..
> 
> This isn't a fuck up? I lol.
> 
> Also the 50 Cal.. Same stats as Intervention? I lol harder.. A 50 Cal can shoot through a tank FFS.



How about the Vector and AA-12? =p


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 31, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> This is the truth, lack of diversity makes the game get boring faster.



Vector has the same bullet as a UMP but is massively underpowered 
should have made the vector have UMP power and be the land SUbmech


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2010)

Vector would be the gdlk sub if it was true to real-life. The Barrett would only be usable when prone because of the recoil that it gives, going akimbo with shotguns and high caliber handguns would break your wrists, etc.


----------



## Eki (Jul 31, 2010)

the Micheal Bay of games


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 31, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Vector would be the gdlk sub if it was true to real-life. The Barrett would only be usable when prone because of the recoil that it gives, going akimbo with shotguns and high caliber handguns would break your wrists, etc.



Seriously. Why do people in real life think holding a desert eagle sideways with one hand is a good idea? They tend to break their own nose after one shot.


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 31, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> How about the Vector and AA-12? =p



I dont see anything wrong with the Vector at all. But the AA-12 is annoying considering its an auto shotgun. 

I hate it though when I shoot somebody square in the chest with the barett but they end up surviving and commando me.  Is it true that if somebody is the host then they have the best chance of living.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 31, 2010)

IRL the AA-12 has a drum instead of a box clip


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> I dont see anything wrong with the Vector at all. But the AA-12 is annoying considering its an auto shotgun.
> 
> I hate it though when I shoot somebody square in the chest with the barett but they end up surviving and commando me.  Is it true that if somebody is the host then they have the best chance of living.


Vector has the same caliber round as the UMP, but a far higher RoF and extremely little recoil due to a smart little feature.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMnbnfUtAOo[/YOUTUBE]


Gecka said:


> IRL the AA-12 has a drum instead of a box clip


It can have both, actually. But i's real life effective range is upto 300 foot.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4ebtj1jR7c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 31, 2010)

Eki said:


> the Micheal Bay of games





Love that analogy.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 31, 2010)

next MW:
The newest sniper = AA12


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 31, 2010)

Gecka, somewhat busy for the next ~70 minutes.


----------



## Newton (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm heading on now



Dark Kiva said:


> add my psn : azn_rider
> 
> i look foward to playin wit yu guys



Add me, Crixpack


----------



## Gecka (Jul 31, 2010)

63 more equipments until sitrep VI


----------



## Gecka (Jul 31, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]L62aEwfOwIQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fireking77 (Jul 31, 2010)

*Legit 10th haha*


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 31, 2010)

I remember Deathgun trying to do the exact same thing when we were playing, but the one that was planting actually noticed he was ninja defusing so he got killed.

AA-12 is scary.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 31, 2010)

10th is for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and posers.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh no you didn't 

I prestiged thinking I could change the emblem. Didn't know that freaking skull would always be there


----------



## Gecka (Jul 31, 2010)

you can't change your emblem?

the fuck


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 31, 2010)

Has anyone been having a problem with a high pitched noise occurring during gameplay? On two occasions, I have had to quit the match because of a high pitched noise being caused by the game itself or someone else.


----------



## Newton (Jul 31, 2010)

Don't try that

we all said we're not prestiging cuz we hate that skull


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 31, 2010)

Gecka said:


> you can't change your emblem?
> 
> the fuck


Well you can change it, but the Skull thing will always be in front of your name  I thought I could change that, fuuuuck.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 1, 2010)

I never thought there would be a map I hated more than Estate... well Strike pretty much takes the spot as gayest map ever.

All it is is camping in windows, and the only time you kill someone outside a building is when they are running to their favourite camping spot (re: some window).


----------



## Gecka (Aug 1, 2010)

24 more [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 1, 2010)

SND players = showboaters.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 1, 2010)

I try to be as professional and clean as possible

But sometimes I get caught up in the moment


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 1, 2010)

I don't think I've ever teabagged someone in my life... and that is after playing 20+ days (in hours) of Halo 3.

but knowing me I'm likely to kill myself if I try.

It does lead to good lols though.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 1, 2010)

I done the 10th prestige hack the other day. I consider it to be compensation for the time that I wasn't able to play. 



Haohmaru said:


> Oh no you didn't
> 
> I prestiged thinking I could change the emblem. Didn't know that freaking skull would always be there



You could always prestige hack down to the 9th prestige. You won't lose your camos, attachments or challenge progress.


----------



## Space Jam (Aug 1, 2010)

Do yall get alot of messages from kids advertising a tenth prestige lobby, cheating, w/e? I get them all the time

some dude reported a kid and he begged him not to tell on him. aha
[YOUTUBE]xOo889OHkew[/YOUTUBE]

Then the kid tries to play it off after he got suspended
[YOUTUBE]hFQpkAn7AVA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gecka (Aug 1, 2010)

I love Ghost81

his across the map bombsite tubes are amazing


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm yet to see a ninja defuse.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 1, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> I done the 10th prestige hack the other day. I consider it to be compensation for the time that I wasn't able to play.
> 
> 
> 
> You could always prestige hack down to the 9th prestige. You won't lose your camos, attachments or challenge progress.


No wonder you're 10th prestige. I was like damn he got to 10th fast. Nah I don't like hacking. I'll just suffer in silence.


----------



## Soca (Aug 1, 2010)

off topic is anyone else hearing voices coming from their computer speakers this is trippin me out lol


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 1, 2010)

Anyone wanna play for a bit. I'm bored and I'm going on for half an hour to an hour.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 1, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> I never thought there would be a map I hated more than Estate... well Strike pretty much takes the spot as gayest map ever.
> 
> All it is is camping in windows, and the only time you kill someone outside a building is when they are running to their favourite camping spot (re: some window).


I lol'd & i feel the same way, it took me awhile to figure this out.


Nae'blis said:


> SND players = showboaters.


I Can't say i don't


On another note after 4 years of game play im finally getting my very own 360(The new "slim" one to be exact) in a few days, i can't wait.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 1, 2010)

I think the only map I hate is scrapyard

I broke my self-promise and picked up a ump silenced

tore shit up with it though


----------



## Creator (Aug 2, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I think the only map I hate is scrapyard



I HATE SCRAPYARD. I hate it more then Rust.


----------



## Damoss (Aug 2, 2010)

I hate a lot of the new maps..

From the old ones..

I hate Scrapyard, kinda went off Sub Base too.

Favourite map: Skidrow or Karachi.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 2, 2010)

Scrapyard is fun with claymores.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 2, 2010)

I like playing on Scrapyard when the other team isn't constantly noobtubing.


----------



## Damoss (Aug 2, 2010)

I got called a "tryhard" earlier today for using an UMP with Lightweight and Marathon in Search and Destroy.

What was funny though, was the kids calling me it were camping in their spawn..



Nae'blis said:


> I'm yet to see a ninja defuse.



Ninja defusing was bigger on COD4 but still happens..

It works because the bomb makes no noise when being defused if done right..

--------------

Legit 10th myself also.. Got to 10th then did a Challenge Lobby so I could enjoy playing after all the levelling.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 2, 2010)

The fuck... I'm getting more matches when I deleted my map-pack. =/


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 2, 2010)

Marcelle said:


> off topic is anyone else hearing voices coming from their computer speakers this is trippin me out lol



my alarm turned on this morning at normal time, wasn't plugged into the wall.  weird


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 2, 2010)

Carnival is the hated map for me. I deleted the map pack too.

Ran into two pairs of boosters in an FFA match. I stopped one of them 4 kills away from the nuke. Right after I killed both pairs they both found out that there was another pair and went after eachother. I'm happy i instigated this little fight between boosters


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 2, 2010)

lol I played for 13 hours straight two days ago, now I can't even look at the game without groaning. 



Damoss said:


> Ninja defusing was bigger on COD4 but still happens..
> 
> It works because the bomb makes no noise when being defused if done right..


wat the shit? the bomb makes noise when being defused?!  lol I really need to turn up the volume at least just a little bit. I always assumed it only made a noise when being planted, so I sometimes tap the plant button to lure out players . So I guess whenever a player interacts with the bomb.

Is the sound the same regardless of distance? like, do I have to be standing close to hear it or can I hear a defuse from the other side of the map?


----------



## Gecka (Aug 2, 2010)

you don't make any sound when planting, but you do when defusing


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 2, 2010)

Gecka said:


> you don't make any sound when planting, but you do when defusing


that makes sense, I must have mixed the two up.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 2, 2010)

I don't know about Rust being worse then Scrapyard. Rust is just stupid. 

I got a nuke today on regular tdm express. But the nuke didn't come  because someone made the last kill. I fucking raged. Only 2 seconds left till the nuke and a friend makes the final kill. Getting a nuke on TDM express is fucking hard.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Aug 2, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I don't know about Rust being worse then Scrapyard. Rust is just stupid.
> 
> I got a nuke today on regular tdm express. But the nuke didn't come  because someone made the last kill. I fucking raged. Only 2 seconds left till the nuke and a friend makes the final kill. Getting a nuke on TDM express is fucking hard.



That sucks but I thought when a nuke is called in all scoring stops. I don't even know how you guys get nukes to this day I only got one.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 2, 2010)

I don't think it does.. cause when I pressed right, it said nuke inbound or whatever it does and then the counter hit 7500 and we won. 

Getting a nuke is easy. Depends on what you're playing and with who. Demo and Domination are easiest IMO to get a nuke, cause it's really easy to predict where the enemy will come from. Once you get to harrier you're done. Still depens if the enemies shoots down air support or not and if your teammates will help me shoot down rocket launchers etc. Idk, I think it's pretty easy. I just don't like doing it though. I'm more of full on attack kinda guy. 
Undercovermc and I have been doing TDM lately and it's awesome. Just straight on attacking. Kill or be killed. None of that pussy camping shit (although there a still a lot of campers even in TDM).


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Aug 2, 2010)

I have been playing TDM and SND a lot lately either with wa2000 silenced, tar holo, or fal silenced with holo, have not tried for a nuke in a while. But most of time I do really well then I just suck for a couple of matches.


----------



## Eki (Aug 2, 2010)

getting back into play search and destroy.

more people have mics in that gametype


----------



## Skylit (Aug 2, 2010)

Tried out the "new" maps.

And holy shit. I've never seen such a retarded map like Strike.


----------



## Eki (Aug 2, 2010)

that one is on the resurgence pack right?


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Aug 2, 2010)

Eki said:


> that one is on the resurgence pack right?



Yup its got a buildings with great window spots so a lot of sniping goes on during matches.


----------



## Eki (Aug 2, 2010)

I wish the maps were free


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Aug 2, 2010)

Eki said:


> I wish the maps were free



Not missing out on much except maybe a couple good maps but most are not worth the money.


----------



## Eki (Aug 2, 2010)

I bought the Stimulus package one. Only because it had Overgrown and the one with the helicopter in the middle


----------



## Creator (Aug 2, 2010)

Eki said:


> I wish the maps were free



Same here. 


Does anyone else wish the AK was the default gun with ACR being the last gun you unluck?

Seriously, the ACR is beast, and the AK isnt as beast, but by the time you unlock it, its useless.


----------



## Eki (Aug 2, 2010)

i think the Ak is a beast


good damage and recoil


----------



## Creator (Aug 2, 2010)

Eki said:


> i think the Ak is a beast
> 
> 
> good damage and recoil



But getting it at level 70 kills the fun.


----------



## Eki (Aug 2, 2010)

Well i suppose so.

But i stopped prestiging once i got to the 5th one.


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 2, 2010)

Skylit said:


> Tried out the "new" maps.
> 
> And holy shit. I've never seen such a retarded map like Strike.



Vacant and Trailer Park were worse to me....im so happy that I deleted that map pack. Fuel had all the retards running towards the glitched rock


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 2, 2010)

M16 and FAMAS should've been end-level guns. AK-47 as a middle-level gun. Stopping Power as a lvl 65 perk, Cold-Blooded as a starter. Same with Commando and Ninja.


----------



## Eki (Aug 2, 2010)

^^ You deserve to be on the Infinity Ward team.


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 2, 2010)

I hate annoying ass people who start talking shit just cause you hardscope.....OpTic fanboys


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 2, 2010)

hardscope for like a couple of seconds... or remain scoped in until you reload or die?


Hangatýr said:


> M16 and FAMAS should've been end-level guns. AK-47 as a middle-level gun. Stopping Power as a lvl 65 perk, Cold-Blooded as a starter. Same with Commando and Ninja.


it really surprised me that the best four assault rifles unlock somewhere in the middle. but then again the Intervention, UMP, (arguably) the SPAS, are all entry level weapons. Advancing to the next prestige was always an issue without cold-blooded or any way to shoot anything down, players are forced to rely on their useless team mates. the fact that people still manage to get high killstreaks and nukes just shows how useless other players are.

at this point it doesn't really matter, as I recall you claim to have beastly games even with these minor irritants.


----------



## Rokudaime1010 (Aug 2, 2010)

Finally decided to pick up a Raffica...played about 4 games, then got Akimbo Rafficas...NOW I know why people use those fuckers so often.lol A simultaneous L1 and R1 pressing, and it's easily shotgun effective at close range...and it's still beast at medium range too.

I also picked up using the SPAS...I'm usually an AA-12 guy myself...but damn...the SPAS has super ridiculous range.haha Sleight of hand usage...deadly.


----------



## Cash (Aug 3, 2010)

I enjoy using the SPAS with the Sandy Ravage setup .


----------



## Gecka (Aug 3, 2010)

Sitrep VI

I'm gonna wear the pyramid emblem with my gold skull wazoo title


----------



## Rokudaime1010 (Aug 3, 2010)

7300-7400, my team's losing in Team Death Match, I pop out my Predator Missile and double kill for game winner, and it says that I claymored somebody for the last kill even though I had semtex as my "equipment".lol I guess the predator killed the guy that I could visibly see right outside of a doorway, and it also tripped the claymore inside the doorway, killing the guy camping next to it...crazy shit.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 3, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Sitrep VI
> 
> I'm gonna wear the pyramid emblem with my gold skull wazoo title


how long did that take, only 10 days in hours I trust?


----------



## Gecka (Aug 3, 2010)

oh god

don't get me started


----------



## The Scientist (Aug 3, 2010)

Creator said:


> Same here.
> 
> 
> Does anyone else wish the AK was the default gun with ACR being the last gun you unluck?
> ...



lol, you really think so? if you are going to be a long range person, then acr is for you. but for someone like me who likes to rush into enemy spawn, ak is more my gun. if we are both in close proximity to mid range, my ak will beat out your acr, even with the recoil because I will not really miss the target and my shit will do so much damage on you.



Rokudaime1010 said:


> I also picked up using the SPAS...I'm usually an AA-12 guy myself...but damn...the SPAS has super ridiculous range.haha Sleight of hand usage...deadly.



once you taste the dark side, there is no going back


----------



## Creator (Aug 3, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> lol, you really think so? if you are going to be a long range person, then acr is for you. but for someone like me who likes to rush into enemy spawn, ak is more my gun. if we are both in close proximity to mid range, my ak will beat out your acr, even with the recoil because I will not really miss the target and my shit will do so much damage on you.



Dont get me wrong, the Ak is my favourite Assault Rifle. But by the time you unlock it, its pointless.


----------



## The Scientist (Aug 3, 2010)

Creator said:


> Dont get me wrong, the Ak is my favourite Assault Rifle. But by the time you unlock it, its pointless.



I usually use it for all of level 70 until I prestige. its loads of fun. I am currently on the 7th one and only have 3 more to go. once I get to #10, I can finally pay ak the attention she deserves 



Skylit said:


> Tried out the "new" maps.
> 
> And holy shit. I've never seen such a retarded map like Strike.



really? that was like one of my favorite maps from COD4


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 3, 2010)

AK is lots of fun if you ask me. ACR is okayish. Definitely a long range/middle range weapon. You have to be more careful with it. With Scar, FAMAS, AK, UMP etc I just dive in the action.


----------



## The Scientist (Aug 3, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> AK is lots of fun if you ask me. ACR is okayish. Definitely a long range/middle range weapon. You have to be more careful with it. With Scar, FAMAS, AK, UMP etc I just dive in the action.



same here, though I haven't been using UMP for the last 3 prestiges. I have been using more of the MPK5. though right now, I am using the vector, just to shake things up, and so far, its been a fun gun to use. its a lot like MPK5 in fire rate, but has a smaller clip and a lower recoil. it has a lower damage though, so you doing want to go up against MPK5 user up close. UMP is still the best sub machine gun all round, all range, because of its balance of power, fire rate and recoil. Ill say, its the closest gun to a full on assult rifle out of all the 5 sub machine guns.


----------



## Skylit (Aug 3, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> really? that was like one of my favorite maps from COD4



Yeah. It is a great map but only when you play with people who don't camp.

Had this situation once yesterday and Strike can be a funny map.

-

tried the WA2000 out and holy shit. I love it.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Aug 3, 2010)

Skylit said:


> Yeah. It is a great map but only when you play with people who don't camp.
> 
> Had this situation once yesterday and Strike can be a funny map.
> 
> ...



Yes it is and finally got the How the? challenge done the other day, loving the ak with fmj.
Going for the radar inbound III did not know it was a 1000 uav's or counter holy hell this going to take forever.


----------



## The Scientist (Aug 3, 2010)

Skylit said:


> Yeah. It is a great map but only when you play with people who don't camp.
> 
> Had this situation once yesterday and Strike can be a funny map.
> 
> ...



I have always said that wishing people don't camp in a first person shooter is like wishing for a 100 million dollar lottery ticket. chances of that happening is very low. you can only hope that the map is designed in such a way that it reduces the chances of camping. I think MW2 is so camping friendly because of the kill streak rewards - especially the high kill streak rewards. its pretty hard to run and gun and get the high stuff, if you don't have skillz.


----------



## Eki (Aug 3, 2010)

Damn Nuke causes so many people to camp.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Aug 3, 2010)

Eki said:


> Damn Nuke causes so many people to camp.



Thank god no more nuke in Black Ops.


----------



## Eki (Aug 3, 2010)

i dont think imma get black ops :/

Medal of Honor for me


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Aug 3, 2010)

Eki said:


> i dont think imma get black ops :/
> 
> Medal of Honor for me



Medal of Honor hmm maybe I am just trying to get two new games any suggestions?


----------



## Eki (Aug 3, 2010)

most of the good ones dont come out till next year :/


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 3, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> Medal of Honor hmm maybe I am just trying to get two new games any suggestions?



What games have you bought that were released this year? I'm asking so I can avoid recommending you games that you already own.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Aug 3, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> What games have you bought that were released this year? I'm asking so I can avoid recommending you games that you already own.



Red Dead 
Deathspank
Thats about it.

Caved in and pre ordered black ops on amazon but now I get 20 bucks for future game purchase.


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 3, 2010)

I dont know if I'm gonna get Black Ops when it comes out right away. I got college starting and I'm gonna try getting all A's in my classes so I can transfer out to Virginia Tech (if anybody knows that college). Plus i heard 2/3 of students dont make it in Chemistry 1 in college.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 3, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> Red Dead
> Deathspank
> Thats about it.
> 
> Caved in and pre ordered black ops on amazon but now I get 20 bucks for future game purchase.



I would've recommended Red Dead Redemption, but since you've already got that, I recommend God of War III and Super Street Fighter IV. 

If you like the genre of games they exist in, they're definitely worth playing. The total price will amount to more than $20, though.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Aug 3, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> I dont know if I'm gonna get Black Ops when it comes out right away. I got college starting and I'm gonna try getting all A's in my classes so I can transfer out to Virginia Tech (if anybody knows that college). Plus i heard 2/3 of students dont make it in Chemistry 1 in college.



Chem 1 is easy you just have to be top of the school work. Virginia Tech is a great school and has great engineering program I recommend you look at that department.

@Under: thanks yea I was thinking of getting Street fighter but I must decide between the ps3 version or the xbox360.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 3, 2010)

Im not getting MoH or CoD BO :/

Mass Effect 3
Dragon age 2
Gears of War 3
Fable 3
all better choices


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 3, 2010)

As far as multiplayer fluidity is concerned, none of those games are better choices than COD. The ones that don't have a multiplayer component shouldn't be compared to a game that garners most of its fanbase from the multiplayer.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm just hoping BO takes a leaf out of MW1's book, and I'll be happy.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Aug 3, 2010)

I wonder what the learning curve for starcraft 2 is because the mw2 took me a month or so before I was halfway decent.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 3, 2010)

Gears of War > Call of Duty not made by Infinity Ward.


----------



## Id (Aug 3, 2010)

M21 EBR Silenced + Scavenger. pek

I should get a modded controller with rapid fire.


----------



## Eki (Aug 3, 2010)

you can make one:33


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Aug 3, 2010)

Id said:


> M21 EBR Silenced + Scavenger. pek
> 
> I should get a modded controller with rapid fire.



I have come across a modded controller who was using a fal full auto and a m21 with three round burst. So unfair... I wonder how much they cost.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 3, 2010)

Id said:


> M21 EBR Silenced + Scavenger. pek



No... M21 EBR Extended Mags+Scavenger=pek


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 3, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> Chem 1 is easy you just have to be top of the school work. Virginia Tech is a great school and has great engineering program I recommend you look at that department.
> 
> @Under: thanks yea I was thinking of getting Street fighter but I must decide between the ps3 version or the xbox360.



Yea I'm actually majoring in mechanical engineering at another college right now. Hopefully I can do good enough if to transfer there considering there engineering is in the Top 20 for engineering.

Does anyone have a Fios internet connection from Verizon? I heard that there internet connection can really help out in gaming.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Aug 3, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Yea I'm actually majoring in mechanical engineering at another college right now. Hopefully I can do good enough if to transfer there considering there engineering is in the Top 20 for engineering.
> 
> Does anyone have a Fios internet connection from Verizon? I heard that there internet connection can really help out in gaming.



That is awesome got my degree for M.E. back in 2007 good luck with it and expect long nights (watch out for fluid mechanics). I had FIOS when I was living in NYC 25 up and 25 down it was glorious but now where I live I have uverse and have no problems.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 3, 2010)

So I've been playing since about 11PM last night with no breaks whatsoever. :/ Long story short I'm trying to get my sleep schedule back in order.

Anyway, I prestiged at like 5AM or something and I'm already close to mastering both the SCAR and Intervention plus getting the Magnum to eventually get a sexy Tactical Knife. I don't know how I haven't gotten tired of playing, but I'm trying to make it a straight 24 hours. And my accuracy is steadily going up, now at 24.26% .


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 3, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> As far as multiplayer fluidity is concerned, none of those games are better choices than COD. The ones that don't have a multiplayer component shouldn't be compared to a game that garners most of its fanbase from the multiplayer.



talking about game overall
Mw2 has a shitload of broken things that chip away at the value of multiplayer


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 3, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> talking about game overall
> Mw2 has a shitload of broken things that chip away at the value of multiplayer



Namely, Stopping Power perk.

Fucking dirty scums.


----------



## Koppachino (Aug 3, 2010)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Namely, Stopping Power perk.
> 
> Fucking dirty scums.



As far as I'm aware, stopping power makes guns require one or two bullets less to kill. It's far from broken.

There are a lot of things that used to annoy me, but not anymore. Grenade launchers, Commando, whatever; it's all part of the game, use what you want.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 3, 2010)

Fraust said:


> So I've been playing since about 11PM last night with no breaks whatsoever. :/ Long story short I'm trying to get my sleep schedule back in order.
> 
> Anyway, I prestiged at like 5AM or something and I'm already close to mastering both the SCAR and Intervention plus getting the Magnum to eventually get a sexy Tactical Knife. I don't know how I haven't gotten tired of playing, but I'm trying to make it a straight 24 hours. And my accuracy is steadily going up, now at 24.26% .


Lolaccuracy in MW2.

And I dunno how people can play one game for 24 hours straight..you have my respect.


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 3, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> That is awesome got my degree for M.E. back in 2007 good luck with it and expect long nights (watch out for fluid mechanics). I had FIOS when I was living in NYC 25 up and 25 down it was glorious but now where I live I have uverse and have no problems.



Thanks I dont think I have to worry about fluid mechanics until my second or third year in engineering. I gotta take all the basic engineering classes Calculus, Physics and Chem first year and then start up with actual engineering second year here in VA.


----------



## Psysalis (Aug 3, 2010)

Just felt like posting this vid, this guy is too funny.

[YOUTUBE]RVSG_nvaCDI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eki (Aug 3, 2010)

Fraust said:


> So I've been playing since about 11PM last night with no breaks whatsoever. :/ Long story short I'm trying to get my sleep schedule back in order.
> 
> Anyway, I prestiged at like 5AM or something and I'm already close to mastering both the SCAR and Intervention plus getting the Magnum to eventually get a sexy Tactical Knife. I don't know how I haven't gotten tired of playing, but I'm trying to make it a straight 24 hours. And my accuracy is steadily going up, now at 24.26% .



the game is so boring after an hour. Kudos.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 3, 2010)

riot shield is so fun

now I just need to lrn2C4, and I'll be good to go. so many failed C4 attempts, I can never get that detonation by double-tap.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 4, 2010)

i remember when people saw a riot shield, they panicked and started trying to shoot everywhere and throw grenades and shit

also nae, learn how to riot cancel as well

i haven't picked up the trick just yet, but i hear it's a much faster way to bash


----------



## Fraust (Aug 4, 2010)

Meh, I fell asleep after 18 hours. Then I started playing again after 4 hours of sleep and haven't played very well at all... that makes it boring. It was fun when I was doing well every game.


----------



## Rokudaime1010 (Aug 4, 2010)

Gecka said:


> also nae, learn how to riot cancel as well
> 
> i haven't picked up the trick just yet, but i hear it's a much faster way to bash



Someone once told me that the trick to a Riot Shield is to have any pistol (M9, Magnum, Deagle) as your secondary, making your weapon switch as fast as possible.  You melee with the shield first, immediately switch to the pistol, and immediately switch back to the shield, and you'll be able to melee in rapid succession.

I've never tried to see if it works or not...but it has believability...I mean...the quickest weapon switch is a pistol...whether it's switching to a pistol, or switching from a pistol...so it would seem as though it could work.

EDIT: Does NOT work at all.lol


----------



## Gecka (Aug 4, 2010)

nah nah

you gotta use your equipment that you can switch out of fast

like the throwing knife or c4

been OD-ing on ToV as of late

i have my non-live account which has 3 or so playthroughs, but this game has 350+ gamerscore, so I think i'll try give it one more playthrough


----------



## Rokudaime1010 (Aug 4, 2010)

lol yup, I watched a video on Youtube of the melee cancel. Tried it out right after seeing it...and did terrible the first game...couldn't get my timing right...now I'm kind of getting the hang of it though.


----------



## Creator (Aug 4, 2010)

Prestiged again today. 

In one match went from level 1 to 5. 

Went 28-5 in Underpass with First Recon, no shanks, just UMP.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 4, 2010)

Who _doesn't_ use the UMP all the time in here? lol


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 4, 2010)

I      don't.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 4, 2010)

blakstealth said:


> Who _doesn't_ use the UMP all the time in here? lol



i stopped using overpowered weapons after 2nd prestige


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 4, 2010)

The UMP was my go to SMG for a while, but I'm working on completing the challenges for other weapons at this point.


----------



## Eki (Aug 4, 2010)

i mainly use the P90 and Intervention now D:

Red camo on -p90 is so beast


----------



## The Scientist (Aug 4, 2010)

blakstealth said:


> Who _doesn't_ use the UMP all the time in here? lol





Hangat?r said:


> I      don't.



neither do I. I used the UMP a lot in my first 2 prestiges. but after that, I spent a lot more time with MPK5. now I am using the vector just as a switch up.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 4, 2010)

ump is a nut jugglers gun


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Aug 4, 2010)

I rarely use the ump more of ak, tar or wazoo guy.


----------



## Creator (Aug 4, 2010)

blakstealth said:


> Who _doesn't_ use the UMP all the time in here? lol



I dont. I used to alot. But now i plan to go P90 and MP5K. 



Eki said:


> Red camo on -p90 is so beast



So jealous.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 4, 2010)

I got blue tiger for my mp5k
but never got to put it on because i got dared to prestige :<

i love my mini uzi
honestly for all it's brokeness
UMP should be last or second last submech unlocked 
Mp5k and Vector should be the starters


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 4, 2010)

Lol good to hear, I'm starting to like the Mini Uzi again.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 4, 2010)

I wish the mapmaking was more like bad company 2, where you could choose which map and what gamemode to play and whether or not it was hardcore


----------



## Creator (Aug 4, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> I got blue tiger for my mp5k
> but never got to put it on because i got dared to prestige :<
> 
> i love my mini uzi
> ...



Agreed. UMP should be the last gun anyone unlocks. 

I also wish the AK was the first gun everyone had. 

My classes would be epic.

Intervention
P90
AK47
Famas

I dont need the other classes.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 4, 2010)

Creator said:


> Agreed. UMP should be the last gun anyone unlocks.
> 
> I also wish the AK was the first gun everyone had.
> 
> ...



AK is too good to be a starter.
but getting it around 60 would have been alot better
take out f2000
make ak the lvl 60 unlock


----------



## Creator (Aug 4, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> AK is too good to be a starter.
> but getting it around 60 would have been alot better
> take out f2000
> make ak the lvl 60 unlock



Level 60? No way. Level 30.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 4, 2010)

I hate it when I get killed by a F2000..makes me feel like a noob inside.


----------



## Creator (Aug 4, 2010)

The F2000 looks like soooo awesome, and its reload is soo uber aswell. I hate the recoil though.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 4, 2010)

honestly if you aren't looking at the actual effectiveness of the gun, and only at the design of it, why are you playing a FPS?


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 4, 2010)

Creator said:


> Level 60? No way. Level 30.



Dont you get the TAR 21 by then?
Too broken to have a TAR and an AK by the 30's
30's are golden times because you get alot of good shit before 40
Ninja Cold blood Final Stand and Claymores


----------



## Creator (Aug 4, 2010)

Gecka said:


> honestly if you aren't looking at the actual effectiveness of the gun, and only at the design of it, why are you playing a FPS?



No reason to ignore the looks of the gun. Its a part of the gun. 



Axl Low said:


> Dont you get the TAR 21 by then?
> Too broken to have a TAR and an AK by the 30's
> 30's are golden times because you get alot of good shit before 40
> Ninja Cold blood Final Stand and Claymores



I never used the Tar unless i picked it up.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 4, 2010)

Creator said:


> The F2000 looks like soooo awesome, and its reload is soo uber aswell. I hate the recoil though.


Every time I reload, I keep keep thinking that there's some kinda zipper-looking thing on it.


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 4, 2010)

Gecka said:


> honestly if you aren't looking at the actual effectiveness of the gun, and only at the design of it, why are you playing a FPS?



Theres nothing wrong with looking at a gun....


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 4, 2010)

I don't understand how people complain about stopping-power, overpowered guns, etc. yet have the nerve to run around with modded controllers. lol.


Gecka said:


> i remember when people saw a riot shield, they panicked and started trying to shoot everywhere and throw grenades and shit
> 
> also nae, learn how to riot cancel as well
> 
> i haven't picked up the trick just yet, but i hear it's a much faster way to bash


I'll need to do that, practice in a private game first lol.



Creator said:


> The F2000 looks like soooo awesome, and its reload is soo uber aswell. I hate the recoil though.


wow. Now I know there is nothing I agree with you on in any subject matter. You're weird.


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 4, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> I don't understand how people complain about stopping-power, overpowered guns, etc. yet have the nerve to run around with modded controllers. lol.
> I'll need to do that, practice in a private game first lol.
> 
> 
> wow. Now I know there is nothing I agree with you on in any subject matter. You're weird.



I've been thinking the same thing about modded controllers. I hate them, some dude had a modded controller a few days ago and had a full auto M16. They're just as cheap as the "asshole class"


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 4, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> I don't understand how people complain about stopping-power, overpowered guns, etc. yet have the nerve to run around with modded controllers. lol.
> I'll need to do that, practice in a private game first lol.
> 
> 
> wow. Now I know there is nothing I agree with you on in any subject matter. You're weird.



speaking of modded controllers i got tact knifed teleports from  30 feet away :/
I aim down my sights of my m4 and knifed
and I had SoH too


----------



## Gecka (Aug 4, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> I've been thinking the same thing about modded controllers. I hate them, some dude had a modded controller a few days ago and had a full auto M16. They're just as cheap as the "asshole class"



wrong

that was an infection from a modded lobby


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 4, 2010)

Where has everyone been on the PS3 side?


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 4, 2010)

Gecka said:


> wrong
> 
> that was an infection from a modded lobby



There aren't any modded lobbies on Playstation. At least I dont think there are....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDDwzyATMv0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 4, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Where has everyone been on the PS3 side?



Been playing Starcraft 2, I haven't been summoned by Team NF so I haven't been on. :sweat


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Aug 4, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Where has everyone been on the PS3 side?



Work has been crazy (studying for my FE (fundamentals of engineering) exam to get my EIT also)... but planning to get on tomorrow and all weekend.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 4, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> Work has been crazy (studying for my FE (fundamentals of engineering) exam to get my EIT also)... but planning to get on tomorrow and all weekend.



are you in civil?  Why would take the FE..


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Aug 4, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> are you in civil?  Why would take the FE..



I am a ME and I am taking the FE for Mechanical so I can get my EIT cert.  I am working under a PE now so once I accrue the necessary experience I will take the PE exam so I can get my stamp.


----------



## Creator (Aug 4, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> wow. Now I know there is nothing I agree with you on in any subject matter. You're weird.



To his their own.


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 4, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> Work has been crazy (studying for my FE (fundamentals of engineering) exam to get my EIT also)... but planning to get on tomorrow and all weekend.



Are you going for the MD in Mechanical Eng.? I'm planning on getting my Masters in ME and Aerospace Eng. Its gonna take me probably 6 years but I think I can do it. I'm gonna try to get a Co-Op Internship with Lockheed Martin (defense contractor) in my junior year.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Aug 4, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Are you going for the MD in Mechanical Eng.? I'm planning on getting my Masters in ME and Aerospace Eng. Its gonna take me probably 6 years but I think I can do it. I'm gonna try to get a Co-Op Internship with Lockheed Martin (defense contractor) in my junior year.



I was thinking of getting a MD but I want to pay some student loans first but my main focus is getting my PE. But if had to do it again I would have gone straight to getting my MD in ME(with some enviormental focus since I am working for wastewater engineering company). I like my job now but do not like the city I live in and looking to move to northeast region again and started to apply for civilian engineering jobs in the Navy. Good luck with getting the internship seems you have a good plan. 
On topic: I really want an extra class slot but did not want to prestige.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 4, 2010)

Creator said:


> To his their own.



To each their own


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 4, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> I was thinking of getting a MD but I want to pay some student loans first but my main focus is getting my PE. But if had to do it again I would have gone straight to getting my MD in ME(with some enviormental focus since I am working for wastewater engineering company). I like my job now but do not like the city I live in and looking to move to northeast region again and started to apply for civilian engineering jobs in the Navy. Good luck with getting the internship seems you have a good plan.
> On topic: I really want an extra class slot but did not want to prestige.



I'm not going to prestige.....its too painful for me to lose the barett and the Scar with Fall camo. Plus I don't think your gonna get an extra slot until you get to 3rd prestige. 2nd prestige doesn't get you one.

Thanks for the info on engineering. I live on the east coast and the largest naval base in the world is about 20 minutes away from my house. Plus the shipyards for the Navy aircraft carriers are about 40 minutes away. A ton of engineering jobs down here in Virginia.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 4, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Been playing Starcraft 2, I haven't been summoned by Team NF so I haven't been on. :sweat



Are you free tonight?


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 4, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Are you free tonight?



As long as it's earlier in the night, no 2am matches for me tonight.

Got my driving test early tomorrow morning.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm getting on now if anyone wants to join me.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 4, 2010)

Man, being the last alive made my heart beat faster. xd


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 4, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I'm getting on now if anyone wants to join me.



lol, if u can't drive in ur sleep, u fail


----------



## Gecka (Aug 4, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Man, being the last alive made my heart beat faster. xd



We were all watching you, waiting for a mistake


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 4, 2010)

yeah I hate that too. I've played 200+ games of search and I've only twice clutched it legit by killing entire enemy team and planting/defusing. But I get last ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) alive very often.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 4, 2010)

17-1

new high score for search


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 4, 2010)

12-1


----------



## Gecka (Aug 4, 2010)

tiny penis

tiny tiny penis

also dave's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

**


----------



## Eki (Aug 4, 2010)

demolition all morning


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 4, 2010)

Gecka said:


> We were all watching you, waiting for a mistake



And then I knifed the fucker right in the back whilst carrying an empty AT4. 

Don't hate, Gecka. Just be happy you got the most UAV's.


----------



## Eki (Aug 4, 2010)

ive been whoring UAV's lately.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 4, 2010)

it takes a real man to use a uav


----------



## Gecka (Aug 4, 2010)

Seth, am I master of C4 or what?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 4, 2010)

Is anyone getting back on tonight?


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 4, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Seth, am I master of C4 or what?


 seriously you need to stop being so awesome.

lol if I kept on getting a pizza delivery I would get pissed lmao


----------



## Skylit (Aug 4, 2010)

Gecka, start making videos. I want to see your C4-Awesomeness.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 4, 2010)

Do you know how much a capture card costs?

almost 200 dollars

argh


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 4, 2010)

UAV should be fucking forbidden. Shits the cancer of this game. Should've been at least 6-8 killstreak. Getting 2,3 (hardline or not) is freaking easy. UAV fucks up the whole game. I don't want to be Coldblooded all the time. Shit sucks.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 4, 2010)

^ eh, whenever I call in UAV my team pretty much ignores it. so many times one guy has killed entire team (except for me) even when UAV was on.

then again, when I'm not playing with a party, I hate calling in UAV because I'm always on a team of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). I need to be more selfish, ie, not calling in UAV and just going with other killstreaks. lol, half the time I throw care packages out of the map when I don't need it or when I'm in a position when I can't get it.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 4, 2010)

nae, get on now if you want, i just got back


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm about to go to sleep actually. I'll be on again tomorrow 3PM EST as per usual.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 4, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> ^ eh, whenever I call in UAV my team pretty much ignores it. so many times one guy has killed entire team (except for me) even when UAV was on.
> 
> then again, when I'm not playing with a party, I hate calling in UAV because I'm always on a team of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). I need to be more selfish, ie, not calling in UAV and just going with other killstreaks. lol, half the time I throw care packages out of the map when I don't need it or when I'm in a position when I can't get it.


It takes the fun out of the game (one of the many flaws). Searching for your opponent should be fun. What's the fun in running after red dots on your map? Fucking bullshit. Seriously, I played coldblooded for the last 5 matches (demolition). UAV every 20 seconds is retarded


----------



## Eki (Aug 4, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> It takes the fun out of the game (one of the many flaws). Searching for your opponent should be fun. What's the fun in running after red dots on your map? Fucking bullshit. Seriously, I played coldblooded for the last 5 matches (demolition). UAV every 20 seconds is retarded



lol sounds just like me.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 5, 2010)

Yeah but 3 kills is nothing. At least make it 5 or more. Every retard can get 3 kills within 10 seconds. Besides, it really depends on what you're playing. People don't camp on every gametype.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 5, 2010)

Yes, yes they fucking do.

3 kills is perfect. Apparently you never played MW1.


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 5, 2010)

It's a life saver at times, but its not needed nor is it gamebreaking.

I used to rely on it a lot for spotting foes, but there are a few things that make tracking people down just as good(if not, better) without UAV.

- increasing sensitivity via. being able to constantly look around
- knowing the maps 
- knowing spawns
- looking where and how an ally died
- killcam spotting (if its enabled)
- footsteps
- claymore sounds
- teammates

Obviously you can run Cold-Blooded if you want, but SoH+SP with any decent gun will allow you to plow through people so fast that UAV shouldn't matter.


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 5, 2010)

I used to run UAV's alot but I don't need them at all. Increased sensativity helps me out alot considering I can spot enemies alot faster and get them before they get me.

Has anyone gone into a lobby in FFA and the match turns into team deathmatch? I ran into this a couple nights ago all my teammates had red gamertags and so did the enemy. Pretty much everybody was shooting at eachother trying to kill but they couldn't. Glitched lobby I guess....


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 5, 2010)

Guess who's fucking back? :ho


----------



## Gecka (Aug 5, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Every retard can get 3 kills within 10 seconds.



...


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 5, 2010)

stereotypical camper set up

tar 21 / ak 47 silencer

scav pro
cold blood
ninja

they camp hard as hell with claymores

uav doesnt work on them :<


----------



## Gecka (Aug 5, 2010)

that's my setup, only i have sit rep instead of ninja

i hate sitting around playing with my nutsack while my claymores get all of my kills


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 5, 2010)

Ninja is so that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with baby monitors don't see you. Fucks your flanking maneuvers up.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm amazed that people still use baby monitors

I mean, sure, it was cool back in november when you hit level 17 pre-prestige

but jesus it's been more than 7 months

grow up cod community


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 5, 2010)

Lololol, 58-10 on Rundown Dom while the other team had 2 nubtubers.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 5, 2010)

Finally reached Rank 70 5th Prestige last night. A little more experience and I'll be able to Prestige again. Looking to get 10th legit ASAP.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 5, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I'm amazed that people still use baby monitors
> 
> I mean, sure, it was cool back in november when you hit level 17 pre-prestige
> 
> ...


remember yesterday on Karachi, that one guy on our team sitting on the stairs with a baby-monitor for last kill.  I hate seeing that, sitting in corners until someone walks past.


----------



## Eki (Aug 5, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> stereotypical camper set up
> 
> tar 21 / ak 47 silencer
> 
> ...



i never see that setup D:


----------



## Gecka (Aug 5, 2010)

not many people use ak-47, so that's understandable

I either use ACR, SCAR-H, or TAR-21 for my stealth class

recently the tar because of it's close-midrange domination that I encounter more than long range


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 5, 2010)

I have a class that I have named simply "Asshole". I use it for Sabotage and Search.

ACR with Grenade Launcher and Heartbeat Monitor
RPG-7x2
Blast Shield
Flash Bang
Bling Pro
Danger Close Pro
Commando Pro
Martyrdom


----------



## Eki (Aug 5, 2010)

i like to move fast so i use the P90. I can shoot it at pretty good distances too even with the silencer on it.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 5, 2010)

mini-uzi + acog actually works like a charm


----------



## Eki (Aug 5, 2010)

i ran out of ammo the other day and i picked up Akimbo Uzi's. God, i wasted both full clips on one guy then i got killed cause they took to long to reload


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 5, 2010)

The Mini Uzi is nice if you can control it. The TMP is fucking insane, though. Like, if you're not dead on the whole clip will go stray and you'll be done.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 5, 2010)

Real pro's use akimbo uzi's and only use the right one.


----------



## Newton (Aug 5, 2010)

PSFags 

SnD tonight?


----------



## Gecka (Aug 5, 2010)

Akimbo Thunderhorse


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 5, 2010)

Panic said:


> I have a class that I have named simply "Asshole". I use it for Sabotage and Search.
> 
> ACR with Grenade Launcher and Heartbeat Monitor
> RPG-7x2
> ...



flash bang and blast shield = WRONG


----------



## Creator (Aug 5, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> stereotypical camper set up
> 
> tar 21 / ak 47 silencer
> 
> ...



That class is even better with a Famas/ACR silencer. 

And it works. I once got a 7 kill streak with just claymore. 

I tried using that for a snippy class. Its hard.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Aug 5, 2010)

Newton said:


> PSFags
> 
> SnD tonight?



Yes if I can get my work done will join in some SND tonight. 
Any classes suggestions for the AUG first time using the any type of LMG.


----------



## Creator (Aug 5, 2010)

Gecka said:


> not many people use ak-47, so that's understandable
> 
> I either use ACR, SCAR-H, or TAR-21 for my stealth class
> 
> recently the tar because of it's close-midrange domination that I encounter more than long range



Thats because by the time you get AK, you just want to prestige.


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 5, 2010)

Panic said:


> I have a class that I have named simply "Asshole". I use it for Sabotage and Search.
> 
> ACR with Grenade Launcher and Heartbeat Monitor
> RPG-7x2
> ...



OMA Pro with Danger Close Pro and Commando Pro makes you a real asshole. Hence the "asshole class". I use it in Ground War considering there is always someone using it on me. But I dont have martyrdom for some reason as a deathstreak....I think I should now


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 5, 2010)

Real men use the Swiffer.

So don't bother, Creator.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 5, 2010)

hehe lol

so yesterday I emptied an *entire* UMP extended magazine clip on one guy for the game winning kill. so much fail. If I didn't have extended mags I may have died (OMA no secondary) because two guys were standing right in front of me.

I can't even use the excuse about my broken controller since I've been doing shit like that before it broke.


----------



## Newton (Aug 5, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> Yes if I can get my work done will join in some SND tonight.
> Any classes suggestions for the AUG first time using the any type of LMG.



At the moment I'm using Aug - Marathon - Lightweight - Sitrep 

I'd suggest maybe something like SOH - Coldblooded - Sitrep

Or if you wanna switch it up Bling - Hardline - Ninja 

just choose random perks

works for me


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 5, 2010)

Newton said:


> PSFags
> 
> SnD tonight?



Sounds like a plan. 

I just prestiged, so its time to grind.


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 5, 2010)

So a kind of fast way of trying to get Sitrep Pro is to go in FFA or Barebones Pro and kill all the boosters with the tactical insertions.
Mainly Barebones Pro, 3/4 of matches are filled with boosters.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 5, 2010)

Just post when you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are going online.


----------



## The Scientist (Aug 5, 2010)

Newton said:


> PSFags
> 
> SnD tonight?



you know I cant say no to that. hopefully I get home early enough to get in some good games with u guys.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 5, 2010)

me, crix , nin and boli are on who wants to join.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 5, 2010)

I'll be back on later on, (at the mall at the moment).

Hopefully you guys are playing again later on.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 5, 2010)

I will be jumping on after dinner. You guys better not disappear.


----------



## Newton (Aug 5, 2010)

GGs guys, had to run

I'll be back on later


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 5, 2010)

I spent the last hour in Barebones Pro.....its sad that its become a booster zone 
In about 7/10 matches I went into matches where everybody was boosting. Though I got alot of kills and destroyed like 20 tactical insertions. Sitrep Pro should be in by next weeks if I keep going in there. 
I even got 2 hate messages.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 5, 2010)

I've played a lot of barebones where it was just my 4 man party playing, boosting for everything but killstreaks.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 5, 2010)

Message on here when you guys are going back on, be playing SC2 meanwhile.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 5, 2010)

Dammn didn't know you guys were playing. Not that I could join you guys anyhow. Was gaming with friends all day. We fucking raped in Demo the whole day. 6 man team demo is brutal. Pretty much every one of us NUKED. Shit was hilarious.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 5, 2010)

claymore's are fun

that little click makes me smile because someone is shitting or about to shit their pants 

if one of my claymore's trip i imagine someone is thinking "Oh shi-- "

everytime a claymore clicks i control i get my  face on


----------



## Eki (Aug 6, 2010)

my hands hurt from playing so much


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 6, 2010)

only once your calluses turn into blisters.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 6, 2010)

stupid class to troll with:

akimbo silence mini uzi
akimbo fmj  d eagles 

bling pro
hardline pro
last stand pro
martyrdom


----------



## Newton (Aug 6, 2010)

GGs Onmi

That game I got all those kills was just to make sure I still have it in case gecka somehow beats my 19


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 6, 2010)

Newton said:


> GGs Onmi
> 
> That game I got all those kills was just to make sure I still have it in case gecka somehow beats my 19



 Fair enough.

Yep GGs.


----------



## Rokudaime1010 (Aug 6, 2010)

Teamed up with 5 of my friends earlier to play some good old Team Deathmatch...we decided to switch things up this time...half of us set up Riot Shield classes, and the other half set up Marathon/Lightweight Tac Knife only classes...we did this purely out of fun...and the end result...we won all three games we played.haha  I chose to be a Riot Shield because I've started to get a lot better at melee cancelling, and my throwing knife skills are slowly becoming less reliant upon pure luck.haha

Granted, the opposing team was all either first prestige, or not prestiged at all...but still...a victory's a victory.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 6, 2010)

akimbo desert eagle turtle


----------



## Masurao (Aug 6, 2010)

I've been slaking. I really need to get this game, but I've been buying other things.


----------



## Eki (Aug 6, 2010)

kinda pointless to buy it now :/

new and better shit coming out soon


----------



## Masurao (Aug 6, 2010)

Eki said:


> kinda pointless to buy it now :/
> 
> new and better shit coming out soon



I could always buy it just to finish the story mode lol. I doubt I'd stand a chance against any of the players online here though. :/


----------



## Eki (Aug 6, 2010)

not even worth buying for story mode since its so damn short 


should rent in that case


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 6, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Dammn didn't know you guys were playing. Not that I could join you guys anyhow. Was gaming with friends all day. We fucking raped in Demo the whole day. 6 man team demo is brutal. Pretty much every one of us NUKED. Shit was hilarious.



Thats what me and a friend of mine do in TDM. We win almost everyone of our matches. We lose some because we get put in them when our team is already losing. Though he left on vacation for like a month so I can't play with him anymore 

But we're gonna get a huge clan up with all of our friends here once Black Ops comes out. Most of them don't have MW2.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Aug 6, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Thats what me and a friend of mine do in TDM. We win almost everyone of our matches. We lose some because we get put in them when our team is already losing. Though he left on vacation for like a month so I can't play with him anymore
> 
> But we're gonna get a huge clan up with all of our friends here once Black Ops comes out. Most of them don't have MW2.



You are getting Black Ops? Most of friends don't even have a PS3 or xbox.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 6, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Thats what me and a friend of mine do in TDM. We win almost everyone of our matches. We lose some because we get put in them when our team is already losing. Though he left on vacation for like a month so I can't play with him anymore
> 
> But we're gonna get a huge clan up with all of our friends here once Black Ops comes out. Most of them don't have MW2.


you play tdm? why thell didn't you invite me? I love me some tdm. I hate losing tdm though. hate it when my whole team is in the minus. sometime feels like I'm playing all by myself. we should do some killing together next time.

I'm deifinitely not getting black ops on the first day. online is very important. I'm gonna wait and see if it's any good before buying. Please don't let it be so camp friendly as mw2


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 6, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> You are getting Black Ops? Most of friends don't even have a PS3 or xbox.



Yea, but I'm pretty sure I'm not gonna get it the first day it comes out. I'm not gonna play alot anyway since I want to get all A's in my first semester. 

@haoh-I just finished playing a few minutes ago. I'll get back on in like 2 hours and then we'll destroy . So far in the last ten matches I've gotten 10 harriers and 3 chopper gunners. TDM is sometimes way too easy....


----------



## Fraust (Aug 6, 2010)

Some maps I understand why people camp, but some maps just baffle me. How the fuck to you camp on Vacant? I mean seriously, that's the like the happy-go-lucky map. :/ Camping frustrates me regularly, sure, but on that map it's unforgivable.


----------



## αce (Aug 6, 2010)

*lurks in*

If Cod: Black ops is as bad as world at war. I'm not getting it.

*lurks out*


----------



## Eki (Aug 6, 2010)

WaW was alright :/


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 6, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Yea, but I'm pretty sure I'm not gonna get it the first day it comes out. I'm not gonna play alot anyway since I want to get all A's in my first semester.
> 
> @haoh-I just finished playing a few minutes ago. I'll get back on in like 2 hours and then we'll destroy . So far in the last ten matches I've gotten 10 harriers and 3 chopper gunners. TDM is sometimes way too easy....



too easy? were u noobtubing?

on so called no camping maps, u can camp in high traffic open spaces out in the open.  Sure someone might knife u, but u should get a few kills b4 u die.


----------



## Newton (Aug 6, 2010)

tdm is camping wrapped in hot sweaty tubing dipped in commando sauce

All those who play with me regularly know that I hate that gametype


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 6, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> too easy? were u noobtubing?
> 
> on so called no camping maps, u can camp in high traffic open spaces out in the open.  Sure someone might knife u, but u should get a few kills b4 u die.



Nope, I never noobtube in TDM. Of course there are some matches where its not as easy if your versing against a party.

@newton-I always push forward but I kind of figured out the spawns in TDM. I usually know where the enemy is. The campers are easy to kill for me, I just sneak up behind them. Staying on the edges of the maps helps out alot.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2010)

Well that sucks.

At least we all know that I'm a bomb GOD.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 6, 2010)

Honestly camping is one of the reasons why Halo 3 is just so awesome. Camping is pretty much non-existent, except for shotgun but the range is so terrible that someone can always get payback. Camping is in every gametype in MW2, faggotry in every gametype in MW2. It's worse in non-TDM.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2010)

What sucks about Halo is that it takes so. many. damn. bullets.  to kill someone.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 6, 2010)

3 shots from the BR, which is good. Honestly the only time someone camps in that game is with a sniper, and you can always follow the trail of the bullet.

Anyone who doesn't use the BR (far-mid range) is asking to be killed.

What sucks about Halo 3 is that Chief doesn't fucking run. The movement is so incredibly slow after playing Call of Duty


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 6, 2010)

It also has very awesome and balanced maps. Spawn point doesn't matter unlike MW2

but lol the energy sword has more than triple the range of commando tac-knife


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2010)

Still unsure as to which game to get in the fall. Toss up between Black Ops, EA MMA and Halo Reach.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 6, 2010)

well I'm getting both. Getting Reach on Amazon, which decreases the price for Black-Ops by $20.

Halo is pretty much the only game that my mates play, just getting Black-Ops for you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2010)

Amazon ain't an option for me, don't have a creditcard and PayPal doesn't offer that service in the EU.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 6, 2010)

I pay with my bank card, checking account. But then again you're a Eurofag so I dun know how shit works there.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm gonna wait and see what they do with Black Ops, though. If it's even more campy than MW2 then count me out.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 6, 2010)

I agree with the halo thing. From what I saw from beta gameplay it takes way too many bullets to kill someone. I'm with Hangatyr on Black Ops. If it's campy then no freaking way. Also really hoping they've done something about the killstreaks.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 6, 2010)

halo was always like that, take 30 seconds of shooting to kill someone, usually they hop away b4 they die.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 6, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> halo was always like that, take 30 seconds of shooting to kill someone, usually they hop away b4 they die.


We've had this conversation before, and it was concluded that you just aren't good at Halo 3. Nothing to be ashamed of, playing SWAT requires only just one headshot so that is one of the gametypes I play the most. As I recall you run around with an AR, which is only good for CQC.

I'm only a level 25 on Halo so I shouldn't brag much.

It took me a while, but after playing MLG I'm decent using the BR so I hardly ever die anymore.

One of the reasons why I loved the FAMAS/M16 in this game.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 6, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I'm gonna wait and see what they do with Black Ops, though. If it's even more campy than MW2 then count me out.


If you expect people not to camp on a game which requires 3 bullets to kill then lol. It is built around camping. Having been a player of the last two MW games, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) camp same spot until they are killed. Halo is nothing like that, camping in that game will not help.

Call of Duty is always going to have campers, especially when the game comes out. I myself love to run around maps I'm not familiar with, but people are so concerned about KD that they will camp regardless.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 6, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> Call of Duty is always going to have campers, especially when the game comes out. I myself love to run around maps I'm not familiar with, b*ut people are so concerned about KD that they will camp regardless.*


THIS!!!! Seriously why do people always go for the kills in most objective based gametypes? On demolition is fucking baaaaad. You know how many kills I get by laying claymores in my own spawn hahah. It's freaking hilarious. Fucking idiots keep coming back for more.

Also it's not unusual for people to exit a match when it's not going their way. I freaking hate when that happens. Most of the time when that happens the host fucks up and all kind of shit starts. 
I read on Kotaku I think, that Halo Reach is doing something about that. Which is freaking brilliant. I mean rage quitting because campers are raping you in your respawn I can get. But quitting because you suck in a match is fucking annoying.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 6, 2010)

camping in demo/ground war = nuke = kd and bragging rights


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 6, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> camping in demo/ground war = nuke = kd and bragging rights


I don't get that. I'm full on action even if I'm going for the nuke. Only time I pause is when I'm calling in my harrier and when I'm using my CG (obviously). You know how many time I've seen people chicken out once they've gotten their harrier. Dude go there and make some more kills. I mean harrier usually gets at least 1 kill with precision strike and 1 with it's bullets. If you know where to go for you can make some good kills while people are focused on you harrier. Getting out of crowded area's can be a bitch though once you get you CG. IMO you can brag when you're good at attacking. Not camping like a little bitch. Everyone can camp. But attacking and not dying is much harder to do.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 6, 2010)

people playing ground war people camp for nuke after 6 kills


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 6, 2010)

ja I used to love to run&gun, but it doesn't work on TDM. Ground War is even worse, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) have M203 and RPG in that gametype. TDM doesn't have as many nukes so ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are less likely to camp


----------



## Eki (Aug 6, 2010)

im always killing people on demomiliton so that my team can plant the bomb, or just defend o.o


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 6, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> ja I used to love to run&gun, but it doesn't work on TDM. Ground War is even worse, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) have M203 and RPG in that gametype. TDM doesn't have as many nukes so ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are less likely to camp



Thats the main reason I dont play Ground War that much. Mainly it starts up on Ground War-Domination. On TDM there are noobtubers too but not as many. I only ran into about 3 noobtubers with "asshole class" today. While in Ground War I will see  three or more noobtubers in one match....pissing me off to use the asshole class on them.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 7, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> We've had this conversation before, and it was concluded that you just aren't good at Halo 3. Nothing to be ashamed of, playing SWAT requires only just one headshot so that is one of the gametypes I play the most. As I recall you run around with an AR, which is only good for CQC.
> 
> I'm only a level 25 on Halo so I shouldn't brag much.
> 
> ...



i know we had that convo, but someone made the same claim as i , so i agreed


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm gonna really try to put this game down for a little while. I have been so addicted to it since it came out. I really wanna hit 10,000 Gamer Score before September, though. I'm gonna work on some of the games I have that I've neglected such as CoD 4, Fallout 3, and Fable II.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 7, 2010)

> gecka: Ever make love to a man
> 
> gary: do you wanna?
> 
> ...



Best convo i've ever had


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 7, 2010)

Well I'll definitely say the 360 side of NF definitely bonds more than the PS3 side does.


----------



## Id (Aug 7, 2010)

My skills are improving. By the time I get up their with Violent Nin and Newton, our PS3 will have dissolve.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 7, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Well I'll definitely say the 360 side of NF definitely bonds more than the PS3 side does.



nah, i'm just bromo like that

comes from whoring on skype


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 7, 2010)

Id said:


> My skills are improving. By the time I get up their with Violent Nin and Newton, our PS3 will have dissolve.



I'll always play as long as you guys ask me. I've been so lost in Starcraft II and haven't gone onto MW2 solo.

Myself, Sanjay and Scientist raped tonight. I got that damn OMA emblem finally out of the way so I can stop using Nube-toobs now (thank god, their such easy mode to get kills with).


----------



## Gecka (Aug 7, 2010)

Lol

I got my oma VI done legit, no tubes or any of that bullshit


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 7, 2010)

Best way is to start with OMA at the start and each time you respawn switch to the class you want to use. All kills you make with the class you OMA'ed into count.


----------



## Skylit (Aug 7, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Lol
> 
> I got my oma VI done legit, no tubes or any of that bullshit



This. 

Got the emblem yesterday while playing with a friend.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm gonna use LMG's some more this prestige. Starting with the RPD, my old MW1 favourite.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 7, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I'm gonna use LMG's some more this prestige. Starting with the RPD, my old MW1 favourite.



You should try them all, i like the L86 and MG4 the most.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2010)

Hate the IS on the MG4, unfortunately.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 7, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Lol
> 
> I got my oma VI done legit, no tubes or any of that bullshit



I never used nube-tubes before that so I figure I'd use them for something, I ended up raping with them and felt guilty as fuck. 



Deathgun said:


> Best way is to start with OMA at the start and each time you respawn switch to the class you want to use. All kills you make with the class you OMA'ed into count.



Actually I dunno if mine was glitched or something but I got got kills towards OMA for just having it as one of my perk, some games I'd never change and my kills still counted towards OMA.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 7, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Hate the IS on the MG4, unfortunately.



Best setup for MG4 is grip+thermal. That stuff is so accurate.



> Actually I dunno if mine was glitched or something but I got got kills towards OMA for just having it as one of my perk, some games I'd never change and my kills still counted towards OMA.



You don't actually have to use the OMA for it to count, or do you mean that you got kills for or just because you used it in one of your classes?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't use bling.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 7, 2010)

I was supposed to go out with a friend for dinner last night.

I told her I had another date.

This game with Gecka; it's like every night is date night.

edit: I fail to see how completing OMA requires a noob-tube. just sounds like an excuse for being annoying.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 7, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I don't use bling.



Well, grip is not necessary with it. It's REALLY accurate without it already.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> I was supposed to go out with a friend for dinner last night.
> 
> I told her I had another date.
> 
> This game with Gecka; it's like every night is date night.



THE BOMB IS DEFUSED


I need to learn to communicate more efficiently in objective-based games. So used to being a loner, heh.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 7, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Best setup for MG4 is grip+thermal. That stuff is so accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't actually have to use the OMA for it to count, or do you mean that you got kills for or just because you used it in one of your classes?



It was on one of my classes but some games I never switched or reloaded to a different class so the kills I earned counted towards OMA.



Nae'blis said:


> I was supposed to go out with a friend for dinner last night.
> 
> I told her I had another date.
> 
> ...



Oh it doesn't, I could of easily got OMA without noob-tubes. I did it because I never use noob-tubes and decided to use them with OMA for this prestige just to see if I'd grow some kind of respect for people that do use it, turns out I didn't.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 7, 2010)

So I tried to trash talk last night. I just don't have it in me to insult people with anything approaching a convincing manner. It felt weird and sounded the same to me.





Hangatýr said:


> THE BOMB IS DEFUSED
> 
> 
> I need to learn to communicate more efficiently in objective-based games. So used to being a loner, heh.



  I annoy all of the friends I play with I'm sure because I hardly talk, and when I do it's about inconsequential nonsense or an irritating laugh.

I don't remember that moment though.


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 7, 2010)

Just went 60-1 in a Domination match. Best score I've ever gotten, though I've gone up to 70+ kills once.

Before anyone says anything about me not playing the objective. I did play the objective and kept capturing A about 4 times.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 7, 2010)

how to get OMA "legit"
use oma to switch to mara hardline commando with tact knife
GENIUS


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> So I tried to trash talk last night. I just don't have it in me to insult people with anything approaching a convincing manner. It felt weird and sounded the same to me.
> 
> I annoy all of the friends I play with I'm sure because I hardly talk, and when I do it's about inconsequential nonsense or an irritating laugh.
> 
> I don't remember that moment though.



Just do what I do, sound condescending. And mock Texas.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 7, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Just do what I do, sound condescending. And mock Texas.



Eat a dick fuckface



			
				Nae said:
			
		

> was supposed to go out with a friend for dinner last night.
> 
> I told her I had another date.
> 
> This game with Gecka; it's like every night is date night.



no homo right?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2010)

Bring it, lone star.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 7, 2010)

Gecka said:


> no homo right?


No, very much so.

How often was I directly on top of you or below last night? Sometimes with Hangatyr in the middle at the very top? The lobby scores were three man homolust fogging the television.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 7, 2010)

Dj Antman was sometimes riding the top as well


----------



## Gecka (Aug 7, 2010)

Running around in FFA with only a TMP and C4 is fun

caught some boosters as well


----------



## K (Aug 7, 2010)

*Username;* HumbleLegend 
PS3

Add me and have your ass handed to you on a platter.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 7, 2010)

Kay said:


> *Username;* HumbleLegend
> PS3
> 
> Add me and have your ass handed to you on a platter.



...



Oh boy oh boy

Dear newton

please broomrape him


----------



## Eki (Aug 7, 2010)

fucking Kay


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 7, 2010)

Popped the game back in today after only a day and a half of not playing. Raped some motherfuckers with quick scopes on Wasteland. Then the next match I was camping and hard scoping and the other team in the lobby after the game were bitching because I was hard scoping. Made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Id (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah silencer on a any sniper rifle sucks balls.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 8, 2010)

Id said:


> Yeah silencer on a any sniper rifle *except the M21* sucks balls.



Fixed it for you.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2010)

Anyone that uses the M21 is a raging homo with no skill.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 8, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Anyone that uses the M21 is a raging homo with no skill.





Because it's the gun that works for me.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2010)

Says it all, really.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 8, 2010)

I FUCKING love sentry's.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 8, 2010)

I can't stand the M21 because motherfuckers use it as an assault rifle and I don't like Sentry Guns a lot because I can't ever find a good spot to put them. I get like 2 kills if I am lucky.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2010)

Put them infront of chokepoints. Oh, and if you can put them in a corner so no one can knife 'em from behind.


----------



## Skylit (Aug 8, 2010)

Panic said:


> I can't stand the M21 because motherfuckers use it as an assault rifle and *I don't like Sentry Guns a lot because I can't ever find a good spot to put them. I get like 2 kills if I am lucky*.



/sign

In one TDM I got one and ran around with it and if I have seen opponents I put it down, let it kill the enemies, took it in and searched for other enemies.

Got 15 kills with it. Sounds pretty nooby.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 8, 2010)

Panic said:


> I can't stand the M21 because motherfuckers use it as an assault rifle and* I don't like Sentry Guns a lot because I can't ever find a good spot to put them. I get like 2 kills if I am lucky*.



I got 3 when my team was spawn killing  the enemy in highrise (GW). 
My name was constantly in the kill feed.


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 8, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Anyone that uses the M21 is a raging homo with no skill.



Coming from the guy that uses the AA-12 

Though I use the barett. Does anyone use the ACR with ACOG?

Sentry guns dont annoy me at all. when I see one shooting then I just remember to stay away from that area. Though alot of other people for some reason constantly charge at a sentry gun to destroy it.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 8, 2010)

I use the ACR with red dot, cause I hate the normal aiming scope or whatever you call it. Got a nuke with the ACR last week. First gun outside of my regular Nuke class that I got a nuke with. I played really gay though. Shooting everybody from a distance. Shits so precise it's not even funny. 

Also anyone bitching about weapons being overpowered is just butthurt. So what if he's using the M21. If you're not good enough to win against someone using a M21 you should just stop playing. It's not like he's firing RPG's at you.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 8, 2010)

Kinda hard to beat a spray sniper that has no recoil

"M14 scoped is for snipers who can't get it right the first time."

Best quote ever


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 8, 2010)

^2: I actually like the ACR's iron sights.


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 8, 2010)

I love the ACOG on the ACR. Its works alot better for me than red dot sight. But thats my style of playing.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 8, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Kinda hard to beat a spray sniper that has no recoil
> 
> "M14 scoped is for snipers who can't get it right the first time."
> 
> Best quote ever



It's not about "getting it right", it's about stealth. And the M14 is arguably the best stealth sniper there is.  

Also doing some TDM now, who knen that after constantly playing GW it would be so 


 .......   



easy. 	




narutosushi said:


> I love the ACOG on the ACR. Its works alot better for me than red dot sight. But thats my style of playing.



I actually like thermal on it. You can be more precise when you have more zoom.


----------



## Eki (Aug 8, 2010)

used the silencer on my Intervention yesterday, worked quite well. Better than i expected it too.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Coming from the guy that uses the AA-12



I used the Spas-12 in the days before the 1887 patch. 

I only started using the AA-12 in the last 10 levels of my first prestige.


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 8, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> I actually like thermal on it. You can be more precise when you have more zoom.



I used thermal on it but it just didn't seem right. It was hard trying to kill some people from long distances cause the recoil.

@hangatyr-I barely ever used the 1887's before the patch I got them at lvl 70 and prestiged about 3 matches later.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 8, 2010)

oh god

the pre-patch models

worst shit ever

i only used them when i ran out of ammo and picked them up

so overpowered


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 8, 2010)

Gecka said:


> oh god
> 
> the pre-patch models
> 
> ...



thats the only thing IW figured out was overpowered. The "asshole class" should get patched. Tactical Insertions should be taken out completely, because if they were taken out of FFA and Barebones Pro, people would boost in regular objective based matches.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 8, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> thats the only thing IW figured out was overpowered. The "asshole class" should get patched. Tactical Insertions should be taken out completely, because if they were taken out of FFA and Barebones Pro, people would boost in regular objective based matches.



Not to mention Commando.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2010)

Gecka said:


> oh god
> 
> the pre-patch models
> 
> ...



It was fucking retarded that you could snipe people with them. xd


----------



## Space Jam (Aug 8, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Kinda hard to beat a spray sniper that has no recoil
> 
> "M14 scoped is for snipers who can't get it right the first time."
> 
> Best quote ever



Whoever said that is wrong about the designations. The M4 is in MW2.. M14 is a completely different rifle. I aint tryin to be a know-it-all or anything, ive just been workin at a military terminal and i see alot of guns

*Edit: *nevermind i think i misunderstood u, ur talkin about M21 sniper system on the m14. 

I like using the model 1887's just cause its fun to get kills with them, there not the best shotguns by any means now.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 8, 2010)

EBR is my headshot sniper 

Speaking of things to troll people with I have a new class that has pissed off an entire FFA lobby


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 8, 2010)

Got a 39 killstreak with ACR w/ACOG. I really love this gun now


----------



## Gecka (Aug 8, 2010)

Why do i always get quarry when i do hardcore tdm?

hate that shit


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 8, 2010)

tar 21
good shit


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 8, 2010)

The TAR-21 is fucking sweet looking!


----------



## Gecka (Aug 8, 2010)

i love it when a team fails at tubing

caught some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) switching classes and blasted him in the face with my m1014


----------



## Id (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh shit. Some strait up country trash talking about hanging ^ (use bro) on his family tree.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 9, 2010)

You'll hear some pretty brutal shit over this game sometimes. The other night I heard one guy tell another guys he was gonna skin him, dry his skin in the sun, then use it as a condom to fuck his mom.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 9, 2010)

Id said:


> Oh shit. Some strait up country trash talking about hanging ^ (use bro) on his family tree.



Oh, weve been called ^ (use bro) before, weve been called Mexican before, weve been insulted by just about every redneck on this game

We insult them first usually though


----------



## Gecka (Aug 9, 2010)

It's much much much worse on 360

Hell even I make a face at some of the shit I hear


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 9, 2010)

Ive been told by some redneck that he was gonna fuck me and his buddy said he was gonna shoot me with his AK74

And I just started to laugh and called the guy a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Gecka (Aug 9, 2010)

I usually just say, "Eat a dick ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)." and mute them or turn my mixamp to game volume only


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 9, 2010)

Radar inbound 3 : finished. I didn't even know i got so far..


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 9, 2010)

Panic said:


> You'll hear some pretty brutal shit over this game sometimes. The other night I heard one guy tell another guys he was gonna skin him, dry his skin in the sun, then use it as a condom to fuck his mom.



haha its funny they talk shit on an online game but would never say it to a person in real life.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 9, 2010)

god damn i hate playing on a 2 bar connection

and it's only with you hang do i ever have a shit connection


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2010)

That's because we're transatlantic.

Suddenly got kicked off of Live, don't know what the fuck happened.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 9, 2010)

I wanna play with you guys but I feel intimidated. Some good stories in here.

iStay Frosti on Xbox if anyone wants to add me, though. I'm on almost every day until the 27th when I'm going to school.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 9, 2010)

Anyone here ever tried the M420?
It's really good, no real flaws.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 9, 2010)

Ugh, hate the m240

Just never worked for me


----------



## Skylit (Aug 9, 2010)

I love the PP2000.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_fsM6LBi54[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gecka (Aug 9, 2010)

Long drawn out reloads

ugh

knifing looks cooler

fuck yeah crossbow

a fucking RC car


----------



## Fraust (Aug 9, 2010)

That looks cooler than I thought it would.


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 9, 2010)

that does look pretty sweet. The knifing looks nice, but it better not involve commando style knifing 

Got another nuke on Highrise demolition today. Haoh was right about demolition being simple. All my team had to do was cover me while I planted the bomb and then I pretty much would protect it.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 9, 2010)

Demo is freaking easy IF you have good team. When you're alone and your teammates don't work together you're fucked. I got all my nukes on Demo and like 3 or so on GW TDM and at least 5 in domination.

Getting a nuke in Terminal is ridicilously easy. Once you have your ac130 or CG it's really fun to kill them. IMO the CG is much better suited for DEMO though. Cause people keep respawning in the same spot. You can get 2,3 multikills in 5-10 sec. I've had 2 nukes in one round in Terminal and Highrise. Just because the respawns are REALLY bad. 

Anybody see this yet?


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 9, 2010)

Suck on that MW2.


----------



## Skylit (Aug 9, 2010)

Crossbow.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 9, 2010)

I want my Pungee Sticks and I want my Napalm Strike


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 9, 2010)

Napalm strike, BURN friend BURN!!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 9, 2010)

Damn straight


----------



## Eki (Aug 9, 2010)

what a horrible way to die


----------



## Gecka (Aug 9, 2010)

Got some fucking awesome quickscopes in search just now

montage worthy


----------



## Eki (Aug 9, 2010)

i was going beast last night before i went to bed last night.

All sniper crazy and shiiiiiiiit. Times like that make me wish i had a videocard


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 9, 2010)

if black ops has marathon lightweight one man army HBS thermal scopes or commando/or some instant kill knife from ten feet away

im definitely not getting it


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2010)

Ugh, I just had a string of retarded matches an hour ago. Sometimes I really wish my superpower was to reach in through screens and punch people in the face.


----------



## Eki (Aug 9, 2010)

i wish i could punch little kids in their face.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 9, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Ugh, I just had a string of retarded matches an hour ago. Sometimes I really wish my superpower was to reach in through screens and punch people in the face.





Eki said:


> i wish i could punch little kids in their face.



If you guys manage to find a way to do this without being at fault then please do it to kids/retards on the PS3 side as well.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 9, 2010)

when I get on later today, I'm going to borrow my friends television... well not so much borrow as move my 360 from bedroom to the sitting room. the television is massive, and a great deal newer than my own.

If I'm feeling naughty, may just turn up the volume.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2010)

NF 360 should play some Demo. I don't like Search very much.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 9, 2010)

hahaha oh wow. so just finished a game of tdm, every single person on my team had 3 or less kills, but more than 10 deaths. I had like 25-4 or something.

Scores like that are too shocking/lulzy to be upset over. Even worse they were all first prestige playing against level 55's and such.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 9, 2010)

You guys are so lazy, i have to carry the bomb every time for you as you are looking at it like idiots.


----------



## Taylor (Aug 9, 2010)

Anyone here quickscope?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 9, 2010)

finally got my internet back up
i'll fire up mw2, see if a 1+ weeks off hasn't made me sick of this shit


----------



## Jeefus (Aug 9, 2010)

I spawned twice last night inside some stairs on Karachi, and I couldn't do anything but spin around until I was killed 

@Deathgun, I feel your pain. I can usually get the bomb to the target, but can never get it planted....

If y'all would log in, maybe things would be different


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 9, 2010)

So i got a ffa lobby to hunt me earlier today 

Scavenger stopping power last stand
 Extended mags on an EBR
Akimbo Raffica

and i was spamming everything
claymores
EBR and raffica fire
flashes

they started telling people in the lobby he's sniping from the crane

It's fucking funny because people tried to knife me while on the crane and i got a shit load of assisted suicides about 7-8 
trip a claymore + jump = assisted suicide 
flashbang trying to get on crane and walk off = assisted suicide
seriously the 4 that hunted me were all tact knifing
fucking idiots

I have a nack for pissing people off


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 9, 2010)

So two kids tried talking shit while listening to rap music on their mics.....considering Black Ops will probably be better than MW2 (can't be too sure about that yet) these kids will never go away


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 9, 2010)

I get slightly annoyed when people do that. Especially when they just hold their mic up to the speakers. But, there is a mute button for a reason. Sometimes hearing people bitch about the cock suckers playing music is a lot more annoying than the music itself. Just remember the mute button.


----------



## Id (Aug 9, 2010)

Clearing the floor in team deathmatch.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 9, 2010)

I should get on this.


----------



## Id (Aug 9, 2010)

I will get online right now. PC is fucking up.


----------



## Id (Aug 9, 2010)

for sure


----------



## Soca (Aug 9, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]h_fsM6LBi54[/YOUTUBE]

oh mai gad!


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 10, 2010)

Marcelle said:


> [YOUTUBE]h_fsM6LBi54[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> oh mai gad!



It looks very clean. 

I don't like clean. 

I like dirty.. very dirty


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 10, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> It looks very clean.
> 
> I don't like clean.
> 
> I like dirty.. very dirty



then dont use a condom


----------



## Fraust (Aug 10, 2010)

Shit did someone here FR me? I totally forgot I put my gamertag here so thought it was just another anonoying kid about 10th prestige lobbies.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 10, 2010)

Marcelle said:


> [YOUTUBE]h_fsM6LBi54[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> oh mai gad!



Oh shit, a remote exploding toy car? 

Awesome....


----------



## Skylit (Aug 10, 2010)

Just played some GW yesterday with a friend and Domination on Terminal was not funny.

All opponents were Noobtubers. 
Grenades everywhere.  

I just switched to my "Noobtuber-Set" [just for getting the shotgun-attachment] and gott some multi-kills at C. These idiots were camping at C. 

And in TDM I saw a guy whose kills were made with a Throwing knife. o_O
That was amazing.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 10, 2010)

I hope black-ops has some theatre mode a la halo 3


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2010)

It       does.


----------



## Id (Aug 10, 2010)

I hope black ops has Nazi Zombies!


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Aug 10, 2010)

I am just glad no more nuke, but hope for no more commando.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 10, 2010)

It appears that you will have to reload the ballistic knife, but it also seems to have the potential to become the new Commando. That said, Black Ops will have a beta, so _most_ of the balance issues should be identified and addressed.


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 10, 2010)

Skylit said:


> Just played some GW yesterday with a friend and Domination on Terminal was not funny.
> 
> All opponents were Noobtubers.
> Grenades everywhere.
> ...



Noobtubers-Main reason I dont go on GW especially on Domination-GW. I dont even use the asshole class anymore......its boring


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 10, 2010)

Id said:


> I hope black ops has Nazi Zombies!



Vietnamese Zombies
That hooker you sexed up because you had 10 dollars of spending money who loved you long time
She is back to get your body 
See? She is even moaning just trying to get to you 



Undercovermc said:


> It appears that you will have to reload the ballistic knife, but it also seems to have the potential to become the new Commando. That said, Black Ops will have a beta, so _most_ of the balance issues should be identified and addressed.



treyarch > infinity ward 
i love beta's and shit getting fixed


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 10, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> treyarch > infinity ward



I disagree. COD4 is the best game in the COD series, in my opinion. Treyarch simply _enhance_ the engine previously created by Infinity Ward and exclude/nerf the features that the community complain about. Even then, they fail to make better games. Nazi Zombies was a great addition, though. I believe Activision _favoured*_ Infinity Ward and gave them more funding and resources to build on the engine.

According to the general consensus; 
COD2 (IW) > COD3 (T)
COD4 (IW) > WaW (T)

*That would explain why Activision favoured them.

In the build up to MW2, the COD series became an even bigger hype machine. Infinity Ward succumbed to this and made MW2 very accessible by inputting more noob-friendly (and frustrating) features than any of the previous COD games.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 10, 2010)

games? sure maybe
but not patching glitches
there wasnt a beta for Mw2
if there was then it would be a better game 
commando might have gotten tweaked 
hbs might not even be in multiplayer


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 10, 2010)

Customized killstreaks will return, but the game-ending Tactical Nuke will not. Kills earned from killstreak rewards will not count towards increasing a player's killstreak. 

The Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 perks Commando and One Man Army are not going to return


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 10, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> games? sure maybe
> but not patching glitches
> there wasnt a beta for Mw2
> if there was then it would be a better game
> ...



I can agree with you on that. Treyarch are more responsive to the communities complaints and suggestions. I hope they will learn from Infinity Ward's mistakes.

At least the HBS has a counter; Ninja. How do you counter Commando?


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 10, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> I can agree with you on that. Treyarch are more responsive to the communities complaints and suggestions. I hope they will learn from Infinity Ward's mistakes.
> 
> At least the HBS has a counter; Ninja. How do you counter Commando?



sit in a corner with an assault rifle HBS?
fuck it toob them as they run
but the HBS and Ninja is basically UAV vs Cold Blooded again

just not to be on hbs and uva you burn two perks
cold blooded sure
ninja? so-so
sitrep steady aim last stand are good perks but i am limited to them because i always end up getting killed by some ass with a HBS
i have ninja on 4/6 classes


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2010)

Teabagging, I've found.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 10, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> How do you counter Commando?



Ive discovered that the AA12 works well against the running class ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 10, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> Ive discovered that the AA12 works well against the running class ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



then they are commanding wrong

Spas AA12 m1014 arent good enough if they have a better connection
if someone has 4 bars of connection and is tact knifing with commando they will win unless you get 20 feet between them and you
commando can lock on at like 10-12 feet
6-10 if you have cold blood pro


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 10, 2010)

Hmm               .


----------



## Eki (Aug 10, 2010)

godamn commando ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 10, 2010)

whenever I don't use ninja, I always get killed by some guy camping some  corner/grass with hbs. so I have it on all classes but riot shield.


Axl Low said:


> then they are commanding wrong
> 
> Spas AA12 m1014 arent good enough if they have a better connection
> if someone has 4 bars of connection and is tact knifing with commando they will win unless you get 20 feet between them and you
> ...


what this man said.


----------



## Newton (Aug 10, 2010)

PSFags

we assmeble tonight?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 10, 2010)

Im up for it

Just give me a time


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 10, 2010)

Count me in.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 10, 2010)

Left my copy at my friends house, so no i'm trying out for cod4


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 10, 2010)

Been using the USP .45 in Hardcore Team Deathmatch like crazy. It seems to piss people off a lot when I headshot them from across the map with a handgun but that's not why I am doing it. Just trying to get the Tactical Knife and it's much easier to get handgun kills in Hardcore.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 10, 2010)

Sniping with the deagle


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 10, 2010)

I wonder why it's not working, didn't even allow for me to join party chat.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 10, 2010)

might be my connection or xbox

testing atm if i can even join a match


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 10, 2010)

I just played a few games with the PS3 team and my connection was laggy. My ping kept moving from three bars to one bar in every game, until it timed me out. 

It was time to call it quits. I'm actually surprised that I managed to go positive. :l


----------



## Gecka (Aug 10, 2010)

Cod 4 is pretty good

skorpion and G36 were easily my favorite guns


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 10, 2010)

GG's all.

There were some beastly solo's today.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 10, 2010)

Got an emergency airdrop on Skidrow and placed it at the fork with stairs from alley, stairs from side of building, and opening into where B is. Three of the crates fell outside of the map, two sentry guns and a UAV. What did I get in the crate that stayed in? Chopper Gunner.  Bitches tried to shoot me down several times but it stayed right above their spawn until they eventually had to change where they spawned.


----------



## Eki (Aug 10, 2010)

Panic said:


> Been using the USP .45 in Hardcore Team Deathmatch like crazy. It seems to piss people off a lot when I headshot them from across the map with a handgun but that's not why I am doing it. Just trying to get the Tactical Knife and it's much easier to get handgun kills in Hardcore.



USP.45 is on almost on all my classes. I can switch faster when i run out of ammo. I be pulling some James Bond shit


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 10, 2010)

James Bond posseses a cosmo gun 

ive been killing people with the F2000 no stopping power

"dood put that shit away"
"fucking pray and spray"
"use a real gun ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)"
"cant believe the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) using the f2000 won"


----------



## Eki (Aug 10, 2010)

thing could be better if it had better accuracy


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 10, 2010)

I was using the shit out of the F2000 when I was working on Steady Aim Pro. It's good for hip fire.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 10, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> James Bond posseses a cosmo gun
> 
> ive been killing people with the F2000 no stopping power
> 
> ...



I just started using it due to how rare it is, and i love the reactions you got.:rofl


----------



## Gecka (Aug 10, 2010)

I can't stand the F2000

it's the striker of assault rifles


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 10, 2010)

Can someone correct me on a term me and my friend are having a dispute on, what's the definition of a "pop shot"?


----------



## Soca (Aug 10, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I can't stand the F2000
> 
> it's the striker of assault rifles



the f2000 is actually a pretty cool gun it just takes time to get used to it im about 20 kills away for the fall camo for it lol iv found the perfect new class for tdm 

tar with silencer
sleight of hand
stopping power
commando 

you can't go wrong


----------



## Gecka (Aug 10, 2010)

oh wow

that's not like

a class everyone and their mother uses

at all

no really

i'm not joshin you


----------



## Soca (Aug 10, 2010)

Gecka said:


> oh wow
> 
> that not like
> 
> ...



i don't appreciate the sarcasm man 
seriously tho i don't see alot of people using the tar mostly its either the godamn ump or an aug


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 10, 2010)

Lol I've been using the TAR and SCAR since day one. Best aussault rifles imo. I like the FAMAS and ACR too in certain levels.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 10, 2010)

Tar is a fairly common weapon when i play


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't come across a lot of TAR players for some reason.. A lot of people are using AK-47 nowadays.


----------



## Eki (Aug 10, 2010)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Can someone correct me on a term me and my friend are having a dispute on, what's the definition of a "pop shot"?



headshot i believe


----------



## Gecka (Aug 10, 2010)

i always thought that it meant going from crouching behind cover, and popping out of it to shoot

also

Eki, I joined a demo you were in and saw you raping with an F2000 on estate


----------



## Soca (Aug 10, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I don't come across a lot of TAR players for some reason.. *A lot of people are using AK-47 nowadays*.



this is true also 
i tried doing that ump with the thermal scope gotta say it's not that fun lol


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 10, 2010)

I got my Tactical Knife for the USP .45 tonight. Jumped from Hardcore Team Death to FFA and raped motherfuckers with my running class. I love the Tac Knife!


----------



## Gecka (Aug 10, 2010)

Real men use the deagle

also known as the thunderhorse


----------



## Soca (Aug 10, 2010)

real men use the 44


----------



## Gecka (Aug 10, 2010)

no

just

no


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 10, 2010)

I just went 6th Prestige so all I have right now is the USP .45. When I unlock those guns I'll use them for sure. I used the D'Eagle before I went Prestige.


----------



## Soca (Aug 10, 2010)

hells yes


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm not really a huge fan of handguns unless I am playing Hardcore matches. I was playing a regular TD earlier and I shot this friend 5 times spot on with the USP and got all the hit markers and shit but he didn't die. He killed me with a Spas when I ran up in his shit and tried to knife him.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 11, 2010)

Akimbo usp.45's boy

far better than akimbo m9's due to the smaller aiming crosshairs, though it still requires steady aim like most akimbo weapons


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 11, 2010)

I use handguns as a ranged weapon. Akimbo makes that impossible. There was a time when I raped like crazy with Akimbo P90s, silenced, Stopping Power, Steady Aim.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 11, 2010)

I love playing the museum level with just the USP.45. Actually the campaign as fun with it too, but only on hardened.


----------



## Rokudaime1010 (Aug 11, 2010)

I had a guy talk shit to me earlier while me and my friends were playing Team Deathmatch...he pulled a negative K/D ratio, so of course I called him out...then he said he was gonna rape me and the rest of my team in the next game. Not even 2 kills in...I find him and 4 of his teammates in the same building...after he became part of my MG4 multi-kill, he left the game.lol

And I actually managed to piss off a Marathon/Lightweight/Commando/Tactical Knife guy...without using the same class...he killed me more than I killed him...but almost all of my kills against him were by me tapping the equipment button when he was close enough and hitting him with my throwing knife...his Commando lunge definitely worked against him.lol


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 11, 2010)

turtle akimbo USP


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 11, 2010)

I remember one time while using my Akimbo P90 class I got a guy with a headshot from pretty damn far away. I sprayed not even thinking about having Akimbo on and then stopped so I could hide and try to get around but when I stopped it showed up that I killed him with a headshot. I bet he was pissed if he watched the Killcam. I would have been.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 11, 2010)

Akimbo P90s are beast


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 11, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Akimbo usp.45's boy
> 
> far better than akimbo m9's due to the smaller aiming crosshairs, though it still requires steady aim like most akimbo weapons



Nah, Akimbo M9 kicks ass.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 11, 2010)

Akimbo m9's have a bigger crosshair than the rangers(w/out steady aim)

M9 wins for recoil and magazine size, but usp.45 has a further range and better hipfire


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 11, 2010)

STOP , WATCH THIS VIDEO!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ToyQClB3Fw[/YOUTUBE]


Ok, continue.


----------



## Skylit (Aug 11, 2010)

Headshots with RPGs aren't funny.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 11, 2010)

Been owning in a FFA lobby with a M9 pistol. 

Shit's so good.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 11, 2010)

Try owning with a MP5K with an acog 2 matches in a row

with no killstreaks


----------



## Fatality (Aug 11, 2010)

Stupid knifers running past my claymores .


----------



## Id (Aug 11, 2010)

Newton said:


> PSFags
> 
> we assmeble tonight?



how about today?


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 11, 2010)

Guess I can take a break from SC2 for a bit today.


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 11, 2010)

I've been doing terrible today...

@deathgun and newton-Sorry I didn't play with you guys when you sent the invites. I just sucked so bad today and last night that I would probably make us lose.


----------



## Id (Aug 11, 2010)

Awww shit, PStripes are owning.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 11, 2010)

@ID

Where'd you run off too?


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 11, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Try owning with a MP5K with an acog 2 matches in a row
> 
> with no killstreaks


I can't even burst fire that garbage.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 11, 2010)

BTW is was in FFA as well


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 11, 2010)

TMP is fabulous. the reload is slower, and the magazine capacity smaller, than I would like but with extended mags it has loads of potential.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 11, 2010)

why do people hate when you run with mp5k or F2000? :<


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2010)

Because they're two of the most horrid guns in the game, and getting killed by that is like being spat on your pride.


I'ma try and run with the G18 again, really fucking hate the Raffica. Gonna try and use Bling Glocks with Akimbo and Extended Mags. xd


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 11, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Because they're two of the most horrid guns in the game, and getting killed by that is like being spat on your pride.
> 
> 
> I'ma try and run with the G18 again, really fucking hate the Raffica. Gonna try and use Bling Glocks with Akimbo and Extended Mags. xd



Bling glocks are retarded fun


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2010)

Srsly. A 50 round mag? xd


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 11, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Srsly. A 50 round mag? xd



i thought it was 47 round
but yeah close enough


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 11, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> TMP is fabulous. the reload is slower, and the magazine capacity smaller, than I would like but with extended mags it has loads of potential.


I got EM for those in my 1st prestige..biggest waste of time ever.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> i thought it was 47 round
> but yeah close enough


50, my sources state, but either way, that's a shitload of bullets. At 1100 RPM. In both hands.

The only weapon in MW2 where you will seriously never ever 'need more dakka'. 


blakstealth said:


> I got EM for those in my 1st prestige..biggest waste of time ever.



-que Gecka bringin' whoop ass in 3... 2.. 1..-


----------



## Skylit (Aug 11, 2010)

Those were some neat games, guys. I just left because i'm tired and have a headache. 

But i want to tell you one thing: I HATE SnD
Terrible mode for me, because I'm not a patient guy in fps actually.

But like you've seen in Terminal I can be awesome or I am not like in Overgrown.
I just raged so hard when I was lying at the bomb and it said press the Square Button and I pressed it like my life depends on it and nothing happened.

But I think I will play more often with you guys from now on. 

btw, Crix, what the fuck were you doing in Karachi?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2010)

It meant keep the square button pressed. =p


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 11, 2010)

Srsly, I had a better time using the Desert Eagle rofl.


----------



## Skylit (Aug 11, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> It meant keep the square button pressed. =p



I pressed it like hell and I was all like "C'Mon, you son of a - " and the I was killed. 

I would have been a hero if I'd mangaed to defuse the bomb when there were like 2 - 4 guys around me. 

btw, I knew someone would make such an comment. My guess were you or Gecka.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 11, 2010)

blakstealth said:


> I got EM for those in my 1st prestige..biggest waste of time ever.



And a happy go fuck yourself to you too

The fuck is wrong with you?

TMP is more accurate than most of the assault rifles, and has the fire rate second only to the g18(which is the fastest firing gun in the entire gun)

so what do you have against amazing accuracy for long range and high fire rate for close range?

the magazine clip is the only thing that needs mending, everything else is perfect.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 11, 2010)

Today was a good owning session for team NF. 

Till next time.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 11, 2010)

Gecka said:


> And a happy go fuck yourself to you too
> 
> The fuck is wrong with you?
> 
> ...


What's wrong with me? Nothing really, I just don't find it fun to use is all. If I strike a nerve, then I apologize, I didn't mean any offense.

I would use an ACR or something for some ridiculous accuracy.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah, but TMP is a _secondary_, whereas the ACR is a _primary_.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 11, 2010)

also what makes you think i'm any sorta serious?

chill out dude, i'm always this chummy


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 11, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Today was a good owning session for team NF.
> 
> Till next time.



Agreed. Team NF tore it up.

The one game me you and Crix like dominated in scary fashion, you were like 14-0.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 11, 2010)

I guess it depends on what you prefer..I'd rather have a combo of a decently accurate gun and a short-range-ish weapon.

edit: ah ok lol. I dunno much about the regs in this thread so I just assumed.


----------



## Skylit (Aug 11, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> The one game me you and Crix like dominated in scary fashion, you were like 14-0.



Did I miss something?


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 11, 2010)

Skylit said:


> Did I miss something?



You could say that.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 11, 2010)

I got a hitmarker with a javelin in hardcore search

Nae, if you want me, just send a message, otherwise, i'll be playing vesperia


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 11, 2010)

Next prestige:
Must get Magnum akimbo for Frag/Semtex Catapult Turtle


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 11, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I got a hitmarker with a javelin in hardcore search
> 
> Nae, if you want me, just send a message, otherwise, i'll be playing vesperia



TIDAL WAVE! BlahBlahBlah. TIDAL WAVE! BlahBlahBlah. TIDAL WAVE! BlahBlahBlah. TIDAL WAVE! BlahBlahBlah. TIDAL WAVE! BlahBlahBlah. TIDAL WAVE! BlahBlahBlah. TIDAL WAVE! BlahBlahBlah. TIDAL WAVE! BlahBlahBlah. TIDAL WAVE! BlahBlahBlah. TIDAL WAVE! BlahBlahBlah. TIDAL WAVE! BlahBlahBlah. TIDAL WAVE! BlahBlahBlah. TIDAL WAVE! BlahBlahBlah. TIDAL WAVE! BlahBlahBlah. TIDAL WAVE! BlahBlahBlah. TIDAL WAVE! BlahBlahBlah. TIDAL WAVE! BlahBlahBlah. TIDAL WAVE! BlahBlahBlah. TIDAL WAVE! BlahBlahBlah. TIDAL WAVE! BlahBlahBlah. TIDAL WAVE! BlahBlahBlah. TIDAL WAVE! BlahBlahBlah. TIDAL WAVE! BlahBlahBlah. TIDAL WAVE! BlahBlahBlah. TIDAL WAVE! BlahBlahBlah. TIDAL WAVE! BlahBlahBlah. TIDAL WAVE! BlahBlahBlah. TIDAL WAVE! BlahBlahBlah. TIDAL WAVE! BlahBlahBlah. TIDAL WAVE! BlahBlahBlah. 

I love grade farming


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 11, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I got a hitmarker with a javelin in hardcore search
> 
> Nae, if you want me, just send a message, otherwise, i'll be playing vesperia


 one of those times where you just take out the disc.

I was wachting yu-gi-oh after reminding myself of this insane scene. hahah oh shit, launching gaia the dragon champ into... can't even explain it without blowing mind.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 12, 2010)

Unlocked the .44 Magnum earlier. Time to get back on my Hardcore TD shit.


----------



## Eki (Aug 12, 2010)

been demolishing with the spas-12 today


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 12, 2010)

Been literally sniping motherfuckers with my .44 Magnum. I really, really with Hardcore had killcams. People would be so pissed off! LOL!


----------



## Skylit (Aug 12, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> You could say that.



Shit. 

But your throwing knife kill in Terminal was hilarious.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2010)

Eki said:


> been demolishing with the spas-12 today



You make it sound like it's noteworthy. =p


----------



## The Scientist (Aug 12, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Today was a good owning session for team NF.
> 
> Till next time.



sorry I had to leave earlier. my girl was calling and well, when she call, I bounce. the one domination game we had in invasion was sweet


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 12, 2010)

Haven't been on xbox live in so long. I feel as if a part of my life is missing


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> sorry I had to leave earlier. my girl was calling and well, when she call, I bounce. the one domination game we had in invasion was sweet



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuYLnHKJibc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 12, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> sorry I had to leave earlier. my girl was calling and well, when she call, I bounce. the one domination game we had in invasion was sweet



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2qo0VuYmZs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eki (Aug 12, 2010)

my internet was being gay and i couldnt join you Gecka


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 12, 2010)

@ the videos. They got you there, Scientist.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2010)

Lololol. I just went 20-1 with the first default class.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 12, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Lololol. I just went 20-1 with the first default class.



was is default class 1?
Is the the famas gren?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2010)

That's the one.


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 12, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Lololol. I just went 20-1 with the first default class.



Went 41-5 with that class yesterday since I just prestiged


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 12, 2010)

Just got 250 headshots with my M4A1. I was playing a Hardcore TD in Bailout and this asshole was camping in the 2 story building near the pool in the back and no one could get him. He had like a 15 killstreak (maybe higher) and I finally got that fucker from across the map with the silenced red dot M4A1 for my 250th with the weapon.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2010)

Sorry about leaving, Gecka. Got tired of all the faggotry.


----------



## Jeefus (Aug 12, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Sorry about leaving, Gecka. Got tired of all the faggotry.




I call ragequit lol 


Is it possible to take out the ac-130s or the uav planes?


----------



## Gecka (Aug 12, 2010)

Everyone ragequits, anybody who tries to act like they don't, have never played this game for more than 3 minutes consecutively.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2010)

I ragequit all the time. It's bound to happen in a game with so much bullshit.


----------



## Cash (Aug 12, 2010)

Jeefus said:


> I call ragequit lol
> 
> 
> Is it possible to take out the ac-130s or the uav planes?



yea, you can shoot them down.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 12, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Everyone ragequits, anybody who tries to act like they don't, have never played this game for more than 3 minutes consecutively.



I have never rage quit. Never. I have 17 days of game play on this game and I've never done it.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2010)

You've never left a game prematurely due to OMA Tubers, lag, or whatever?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 12, 2010)

Nope. Tubers don't get on my nerves that bad because I Tube sometimes. And if it's lagging I usually wait it out until it switches the host or kicks me out or ends the game. I've really never quit early out of anger.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2010)

In truth, I only quit out of frustration, not anger.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 12, 2010)

A lot of things in MW2 frustrate me, so I rage quit quite often.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Aug 12, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Everyone ragequits, anybody who tries to act like they don't, have never played this game for more than 3 minutes consecutively.



I never ragequit. 

Though I don't see how leaving the game for lag counts as a ragequit. If it's unplayable, no reason to stay.


----------



## Toffeeman (Aug 12, 2010)

I'll only ever ragequit if hackers are about or the game is unplayably laggy.


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 12, 2010)

I ragequit when I start sucking ass and my team is also sucking ass. Which would mean utter defeat is likely.


----------



## Id (Aug 12, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> @ID
> 
> Where'd you run off too?



I had to quit, and take my brothers Girl Friend to the DMV, because his lazy ass couldn't. Sucks, I was in the zone.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 12, 2010)

Id said:


> I had to quit, and take my brothers Girl Friend to the DMV, because his lazy ass couldn't. Sucks, I was in the zone.



Hahah.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 12, 2010)

I love how I fell asleep in the middle of a game


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 13, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> I love how I fell asleep in the middle of a game



camping a low action spot eh?


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 13, 2010)

lol, I don't even remember

will you be playing tomorrow afternoon?


----------



## Gecka (Aug 13, 2010)

Last stand + deagle + hardcore= rage inducing fun


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRAzFOVATRw[/YOUTUBE]

Everyone needs to start doing this.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 13, 2010)

we should all do the jan valentine from hellsing

marathon stopping power steady aim akimbo p90's


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 13, 2010)

I just got back from seeing The Expendables...as a heads-up, don't be surprised if you see a lot more people using the AA-12 


AA-12, explosive round, extended mag spray into a hallway of bad guys....parts were flying *everywhere*


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2010)

35-7-1 with Akimbo Glock on GW Highrise.  The next two best had 21-2-8 and 15-0-10.


----------



## Jeefus (Aug 13, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I never ragequit.
> 
> Though I don't see how leaving the game for lag counts as a ragequit. If it's unplayable, no reason to stay.




lag doesn't count.

I've have never ragequit


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2010)

You're full of bullshit, I reckon.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 13, 2010)

it has been a while since I've run around akimbo SMG.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 13, 2010)

Some people take pride in not rage quitting, but I don't understand how a sane person can tolerate some of the things in MW2.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 13, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> Some people take pride in not rage quitting, but I don't understand how a sane person can tolerate some of the things in MW2.



Agree 100% with this. Someone who never rage quits with all the bullshit going on in MW2 obviously has some special kind of ability or something to that degree. I've rage quit MW2 games before to stop myself from eventually throwing my PS3 out the window.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2010)

Wtf... I just found 3 people nuke boosting in GW.


----------



## Jeefus (Aug 13, 2010)

Heh, I think team NF is beginning to make a statement. I logged into a game last night with the NF clan tag, two guys essentially responded with "dammit, he's in that NF clan".  They proceeded to leave the lobby, never realizing, that although I tend to think I'm good, I'm not a great player like most of y'all. 

So congrats to everyone.

On a second note, I have a irl friend that is in a super huge clan, and I thought about seeing if y'all would want to try setting up a few matches.  I think they could give us a run for our money.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 13, 2010)

Jeefus said:


> lag doesn't count.
> 
> I've have never ragequit



unless you play one game a day
you are full of shit


----------



## Cash (Aug 13, 2010)

<---------professional rage quitter. cant count how many times im playing hardcore SND only to be killed by ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) shooting noobtubes at the spawn at the start of the game. shit like that makes me cut the whole game off smh

If you never raged quit from being spawn trapped in high rise then you got heart


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 13, 2010)

Ganta said:


> <---------professional rage quitter. cant count how many times im playing hardcore SND only to be killed by ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) shooting noobtubes at the spawn at the start of the game. shit like that makes me cut the whole game off smh
> 
> *If you never raged quit from being spawn trapped in high rise then you got heart *



Johnny always finds a way out :33


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 13, 2010)

Sadly I don't think we'll ever see Team NF at it's full power ever again, some of the OG members don't play anymore.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 13, 2010)

just to be sure: "OG" means "old guard" and not "original gangster", correct?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2010)

MY BABY! MY BABY HAS RETURNED TO ME!pek


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 13, 2010)

Take it which way you prefer lol, basically just trying to say the original members of Team NF.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2010)

Oral Gonorrhea.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 13, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Oral Gonorrhea.



Trying to tell us some thing, Hangatyr? It's ok to tell the truth, NF will support you.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2010)

I gave it to each and everyone of you. I'm sorry.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 13, 2010)

lol I ran into a couple of guys with 130k gamerscores recently. So they apparently unlocked all achievements for all games. I really don't see the point in hacking gamerscore... I mean unless you want to impress the 13 year olds on the internet.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2010)

Actually, they don't even hack it. At least some don't. I know a dude with 120k legit.


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 13, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Sadly I don't think we'll ever see Team NF at it's full power ever again, some of the OG members don't play anymore.



I remember them 

Has anyone gone into a glitched lobby on PSN? So me and a friend of mine were on Ground War and it accidently turned into a Demolition match with 18 people.
Another time on FFA I came into a TDM match where my teammates had red gamertags and so did the other team.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 13, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Actually, they don't even hack it. At least some don't. I know a dude with 120k legit.



Some people have way too much time on their hands and care too much about trying to impress people with their "Epenis".


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2010)

360 has been around for like 5 years, dude. And there is a thing called completionism.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 13, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> 360 has been around for like 5 years, dude. And there is a thing called completionism.



I'm talking about the guys who hack it, silly.


----------



## Jeefus (Aug 13, 2010)

there might be a resurgence of some old faces when black ops comes out.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 13, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Actually, they don't even hack it. At least some don't. I know a dude with 120k legit.


If I had been a MW player before playing MW2 I would've been over 100k easily (I'm at 90000 kills atm I think). Most of my kills (40000 and up) I made when I actually learned the damn game. It's my first FPS. I played FEAR and some Counter Strike in holiday time when I was in Turkey, but that's it.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2010)

We're talking about gamer-points, not kills.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 13, 2010)

first game of the day, team noobtube, every single one of them. well, pulled out my asshole class next game, won 7500-2000.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 13, 2010)

Me an' Hang went against a tube team today as well

and we won too

imma be on in an hour or so, going to the grocery store to get some food


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 13, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> first game of the day, team noobtube, every single one of them. well, pulled out my asshole class next game, won 7500-2000.



I miss the asshole class now 
I prestiged so I can't have it just yet


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Aug 13, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> unless you play one game a day
> you are full of shit



Some people have a high tolerance.  Sometimes I think gamers in general have anger issues, seriously. 

Went into 2 hacked lobbies in a row while I was playing on my cousin's PS3. Thought PS3 version was suppose to be hack free?


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 13, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Some people have a high tolerance.  Sometimes I think gamers in general have anger issues, seriously.
> 
> Went into 2 hacked lobbies in a row while I was playing on my cousin's PS3. Thought PS3 version was suppose to be hack free?



What kind of hacks? Same thing happened to me yesterday


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Aug 13, 2010)

One hit kills for everything and I got killed by an ACR with a HBS, silencer, and a grenade launcher attached. The other lobby had all killstreaks active.


----------



## Skylit (Aug 13, 2010)

So Skylit fell in love with the Vector.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 13, 2010)

I see a lot of people using the Vector but I just can't get into it. I prefer the Mini Uzi or the UMP 45 if I am using a SMG.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 13, 2010)

Skylit said:


> So Skylit fell in love with the Vector.





Panic said:


> I see a lot of people using the Vector but I just can't get into it. I prefer the Mini Uzi or the UMP 45 if I am using a SMG.


uzi is cool

ump is the dominatrix of them all


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 13, 2010)

The UMP is too good sometimes. I find myself getting fucked up with it when I am trying for certain challenges sometimes.

Also, 3,400th post for me.


----------



## Skylit (Aug 13, 2010)

But I think this prestige [2nd, lmao.] I'l stick with the MG4, but the next prestige and maybe the prestiges after that one I will smex the vector.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 13, 2010)

I try to tell myself I'm only gonna use one gun or one kind of gun per Prestige but I never stick to it. I'm halfway through my 6th Prestige.


----------



## Arsecynic (Aug 13, 2010)

The vector is amazing when rushing, short range it's the best SMG imo. Med is ok, but long range, it's useless. I just usually whop on Marathon and SP with it and kick some ass in SnD.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 13, 2010)

thts a gd thry

akimbo SMG w/ extended mags. feels good man


----------



## Gecka (Aug 13, 2010)

nae get on


----------



## Skylit (Aug 13, 2010)

Panic said:


> I try to tell myself I'm only gonna use one gun or one kind of gun per Prestige but I never stick to it. I'm halfway through my 6th Prestige.



Same for me. 

Except my first prestige; there i just used the tar.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 13, 2010)

I can't now, I'll probably be on tomorrow evening.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 13, 2010)

Skylit said:


> Same for me.
> 
> Except my first prestige; there i just used the tar.



When I find myself close to the next Prestige but with almost no challenges left to complete (usually around Rank 60) I'll mostly use the ACR just because I like it a lot. Once I hit 70 I use the AK-47 for that one Rank, then Prestige again.


----------



## Skylit (Aug 13, 2010)

no jk: I hate the ak.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 13, 2010)

I didn't like it my 1st Prestige but on my 2nd I made myself use it and I ended up loving it.


----------



## Jeefus (Aug 13, 2010)

I couldn't get myself to like the ak the first time around. I'm going to make myself try it more this time.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 14, 2010)

for final killcam, guy pounds me with a striker, then suddenly LAST STAND DEAGLE TO THE DOME ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



Troll, I certainly think so.


----------



## Porter (Aug 14, 2010)

Jordanl93 said:


> The vector is amazing when rushing, short range it's the best SMG imo. Med is ok, but long range, it's useless. I just usually whop on Marathon and SP with it and kick some ass in SnD.



With Skill is Vector also for long range Godlike, i use Only Baretta (jeah im a little shity Quickscoper) but if I play like a small map how scrapyard i Use Vector with silencer, awesome combo.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 14, 2010)

I've gotten some unbelievable longshots with the vector

Vector extended mags has saved my life more times than i can count, but silencer is prolly the best attachment for any smg, besides the MP5K, which suffers a lot from being silenced


----------



## Newton (Aug 14, 2010)

null me with one of those music gems


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 14, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Me an' Hang went against a tube team today as well
> 
> and we won too
> 
> imma be on in an hour or so, going to the grocery store to get some food



-fistbump-

Fuckin' Goonies.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 14, 2010)

for the challenge which says "Call in x Sentry Guns", do they mean call in the crate or actually place the sentry gun on the field?


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 14, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> for the challenge which says "Call in x Sentry Guns", do they mean call in the crate or actually place the sentry gun on the field?



call it in
picking up the crate doesnt count


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 14, 2010)

I just keep getting amazed how good the M240 is.
Super high fire rate but still so accurate.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 14, 2010)

Saturday afternoon, any of you guys playing on ps3?


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 14, 2010)

So I just played the most epic game of hexic I've ever had, raped my old high score, +300k... too bad I wasn't signed on to LIVE so it doesn't save my score 

that will teach me, anyway, getting on now.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 14, 2010)

Get on dude, me and Gecka are playing.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 14, 2010)

i want 2 play


----------



## Bender (Aug 14, 2010)

Oi anyone up for a challenge? 

I'm interested in meeting one of y'all online and giving a nice good headshot


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 14, 2010)

Pre-ordered Black Ops today. Since its already passed pre-orders on MW2 then the orders might be sold out by next month. I had to get it now.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 15, 2010)

F1stDaCuffs is so full of shit as of late

his recent videos are all about how xbox players should come to ps3 because the community is less skilled, and the guns are not only different, but easier to use.

honestly i don't know how you can listen to him dave


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 15, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Saturday afternoon, any of you guys playing on ps3?



We can still do today.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 15, 2010)

Gecka said:


> F1stDaCuffs is so full of shit as of late
> 
> his recent videos are all about how xbox players should come to ps3 because the community is less skilled, and the guns are not only different, but easier to use.
> 
> honestly i don't know how you can listen to him dave



Just because I listen don't mean I heed, Devon.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 15, 2010)

YOU AIN'T SPEAKIN' THE STARS AND STRIPES



Akiba was epic. xd


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 15, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> YOU AIN'T SPEAKIN' THE STARS AND STRIPES
> 
> 
> 
> Akiba was epic. xd



fucking laggers


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 15, 2010)

after avoiding the spas for 9 prestige levels worth of games, I think I'll use it now.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 15, 2010)

I'ma use the M1014 for a while, see how that feels.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 15, 2010)

like sex.

if you're a woman.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 15, 2010)

Speaking from experience here, Seth?

Why you bitches playing without me?


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 15, 2010)

because we like candy :33


----------



## Gecka (Aug 15, 2010)

m1014 is a wonderful weapon

bling it with grip and extended mags and it's second only to the spas-12 in terms of killing power

I've easily gone on 9+ killstreaks with it


----------



## Eki (Aug 15, 2010)

God im horrible without all my classes D:


----------



## Gecka (Aug 15, 2010)

Try mine then

tar w/ silencer
akimbo rangers
SOH
hardline
sitrep or ninja

got many ass clappers with that setup


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 15, 2010)

Lol that class is definitely not for him imo. TAR with silencer and hardline does hardly any damage. TBH if you're not that good with regular classes (with stopping power), I don't see you making many kills with that class. 

I've been using the Rangers lately and I'm already sick of em. Thing has NO reach whatsoever. If I want to be 1 meter away from somebody when I shotgun him I might as well knive him. It's back to SPAS and AA-12 for me.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 15, 2010)

lol wut?

tar is usually a 3 or 4 hit kill, and 5 at long range

rangers have the same range as the m1014, with akimbo you just need to fire both barrels and you will kill at it's max range at all times.

up close rangers deal enough damage to take out a full health painkiller nub


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 15, 2010)

^ is this without ADS? because I could swear its effective range is more than just marginally beyond that of the rangers.


Hangatýr said:


> Speaking from experience here, Seth?


... or so I imagine.

No, it's fantastic, I only stopped using it because I've completed it's veteran/master challenges many prestiges ago. Got a 24 killstreak with it on Derail (no I wasn't just camping corners).


----------



## Gecka (Aug 15, 2010)

nope rangers and m1014 have the same range, but the m1014 trumps rangers when it has extended mags.

also what do you mean ADS?

aiming down the sight of a shotgun only increases the spread, not the range.


----------



## Space Jam (Aug 15, 2010)

I saw the teaser for the multiplayer mode on Black Ops. Looks like Modern Warefare 2 tweaked a little. Hopefully it will be good. Judging by the guns and equipment i still cant tell what time frame this game is suppose to be set in. I guess it doesn't focus on 1 specific conflict like the other games. It spans Vietnam and more


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 15, 2010)

How the fuck is Cr1tikal not still on Machinima? Dude truly is one of the funniest yters on there.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 15, 2010)

If Team NF is rolling tonight someone post a message or something in here otherwise I'll just continue playing SC2.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 15, 2010)

It's late so i won't be playing now. (damn this time difference! ) 

Team NF need to come together again for a rape spree.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 15, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> It's late so i won't be playing now. (damn this time difference! )
> 
> Team NF need to come together again for a rape spree.



Agreed, we don't organize as much as we used to anymore.


----------



## Newton (Aug 15, 2010)

Nin I'll be on in about 10 mins

I'll be playing snd


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 15, 2010)

How many rounds does EM add to the M1014?


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 15, 2010)

two                .

and it really helps.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 15, 2010)

kay, i'm back nae


----------



## Gecka (Aug 15, 2010)

dammit nae get your fine black self here noa


----------



## Gecka (Aug 15, 2010)

thems fightin words


----------



## Id (Aug 15, 2010)

He aint kidding. If Shion had the chance, Gecka would get his face smashed.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 15, 2010)

fuck it, my GT is AlphaRaptorXI

bring your shit and let's see watchu can do


----------



## Id (Aug 15, 2010)

We dont play on the PC.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 15, 2010)

?

uh

okay

and?

i was speaking to shion, since he has a 360


----------



## Id (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah well he is my real cuz (for realz), and I am letting you know that he doesn't own MWF2 for the 360. And that he would literally face smash you, if he could.

 Literally.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 16, 2010)

Newton said:


> Nin I'll be on in about 10 mins
> 
> I'll be playing snd



Oh fuck, I wish I saw this message. 

I got lost in SC2. My bad man, we'll play next time.


----------



## Id (Aug 16, 2010)

Fear Not! Our clan of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) will not be denied!


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 16, 2010)

an entire lobby had commando
i got pissed and used the MG4 with a HBS


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 16, 2010)

Why is it that anything to do with Shion always has smack talking involved? And it's not the goody goody competitive type either.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 16, 2010)

Gecka, yeah I was playing with some IRL friends of mine.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 16, 2010)

actually, if you're still on in like 30 minutes we should play, I doubt I will be able to on Monday.


----------



## Newton (Aug 16, 2010)

fucking GGs Nin


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 16, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> Why is it that anything to do with Shion always has smack talking involved? And it's not the goody goody competitive type either.



Chem I thought you said you'd be on MW2 more when you got the new maps, you lied. 



Newton said:


> fucking GGs Nin





Oh man I'm so glad I got to run with you guys tonight, absolutely hilarious games. 

Good games indeed.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 16, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> actually, if you're still on in like 30 minutes we should play, I doubt I will be able to on Monday.



sorry man, have to wake up early tomorrow xbox is locked away atm


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 16, 2010)

lol okay        .


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 16, 2010)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!

I just got the best chance EVER to get the Droppin crates challenge.
S&D one guy left one the team he's idle i throw my package, AND IT BOUNCED OF HIM!!!!


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 16, 2010)

Gecka said:


> lol wut?
> 
> tar is usually a 3 or 4 hit kill, and 5 at long range
> 
> ...


Yeah, compared to a regular TAR, SCAR with SP it's garbage. Also who said anything about m1014. I roll with the spass and AA-12 for close encounters.


----------



## Jeefus (Aug 16, 2010)

Newton, what's your psn?


----------



## Eki (Aug 16, 2010)

goddamn commando ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTI_DRS1uGE[/YOUTUBE]

tr00 skillz


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 16, 2010)

What's so appealing about Cr1TiKaL's gameplay/commentary? I watched one of his videos and it didn't intrigue me.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 16, 2010)

His deadpan delivery and not giving a shit attitude make for  a good combo. Plus his fun series is unusual and awesome.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 16, 2010)

Some of his bad company 2 tactics are fucking unreal

like launching an ATV across the map with anti tank mines

shit is unreal


----------



## Toffeeman (Aug 16, 2010)

Seananners ftw tbh. All of his videos are golden.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 16, 2010)

he got a 3 streak with swiffer?
that rocks



Gecka said:


> Some of his bad company 2 tactics are fucking unreal
> 
> like launching an ATV across the map with anti tank mines
> 
> shit is unreal



pacifist UAV


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9WExhxVImc[/YOUTUBE]

Nothing compares to his montages, though.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXkoPB4pEdo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 16, 2010)

LMAO! Those videos are pretty good. The Riot Shield thing is fucking genius.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9q64imIfvk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gecka (Aug 16, 2010)

eh

that's an okay montage

good clips, but nothing astounding


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 17, 2010)

Yeah, I agree with Gecka. Nothing I've never seen before.


----------



## Eki (Aug 17, 2010)

that was such pro status


----------



## Gecka (Aug 17, 2010)

I love it when people think they can troll me


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2010)

How're things in the Brown Star state?


----------



## Gecka (Aug 17, 2010)

blub blub blub dutchfag blub blub


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2010)

Awww, baby hasn't had his iced tea and steak yet?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 17, 2010)

I haven't played this game in like 5 days. I finally weened myself off of it. Playing mostly Fable II right now. Trying to get all 1350 Gamer Score legit so I can rub it in the face of my best friend who modded all of the Achievements for the game. Fucking hate it when people do that. Makes me feel like all of the hard work I do for Achievements is for nothing.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 17, 2010)

As I said before, don't really see a point in modding achievements. It's more pathetic than anything.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 17, 2010)

He's an Achievement whore and so am I. Difference is I like to earn them. He gets them however he can. I was waiting for Microsoft to see it and penalize him. He went a little crazy with it. He went from roughly 36,000 to 44,000. That's a big jump in one day.


----------



## Ito (Aug 17, 2010)

Panic said:


> He's an Achievement whore and so am I. Difference is I like to earn them. He gets them however he can. I was waiting for Microsoft to see it and penalize him. He went a little crazy with it. He went from roughly 36,000 to 44,000. That's a big jump in one day.



Microsoft just doesn't give a shit.


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 17, 2010)

Panic said:


> I haven't played this game in like 5 days. I finally weened myself off of it. Playing mostly Fable II right now. Trying to get all 1350 Gamer Score legit so I can rub it in the face of my best friend who modded all of the Achievements for the game. Fucking hate it when people do that. Makes me feel like all of the hard work I do for Achievements is for nothing.



I dont see whats the point of modding for achievements. Its a video game, its not like your gonna get girls for getting a AC130 spinning emblem.


----------



## Jeefus (Aug 17, 2010)

just finished a good game for myself 24-9, but another guy on my team, who happened to pick up all three of my emergency care packages, and two others from someone else, ended the game 102-7


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 17, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> I dont see whats the point of modding for achievements. Its a video game, its not like your gonna get girls for getting a AC130 spinning emblem.



I think he meant Xbox achievements. Like our PS3 trophy's.

I could care less about MW2 challenges since Black Ops is on it's way.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 17, 2010)

Yeah, I meant the Xbox Achievements, not in game challenges. He modded his shit again. He's at 57,000 now. I think he's really pushing it now.


----------



## Jeefus (Aug 17, 2010)

somebody has to much time on their hands.....


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 17, 2010)

I dun understand why people do such a thing for ACHIEVEMENTS of all things. It's not like you say you got them legit anyways lol. But w/e.


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 17, 2010)

I think I have finally gotten the hang of Ground War even though its become noobtube crazy on Domination


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 17, 2010)

Ground war is pretty simple. It's a lot like demolition, so you know where people are going to respawn. Which makes things a lot easier. It's pretty easy to get killstreaks. If you're going to capture a flag, don't do it on your own. Chances you'll succeed are slim if the other team is protecting it. You just have to know which flags to capture in every map. Some flags are just way easier to defend then other flags. 
I made the mistake of going rambo in the beginning. I made like 4-5 kills and died every time. Just because I was going solo. A lot of campers with GW as well, so it's fucked up. 

Maaan I haven't played in like week on my own account. I haven't been playing a lot anyway. I'm almost done with this game. Don't enjoy it nearly as much as I used to. Maybe team NF can help me get my hunger back for the kill


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 17, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Ground war is pretty simple. It's a lot like demolition, so you know where people are going to respawn. Which makes things a lot easier. It's pretty easy to get killstreaks. If you're going to capture a flag, don't do it on your own. Chances you'll succeed are slim if the other team is protecting it. You just have to know which flags to capture in every map. Some flags are just way easier to defend then other flags.
> I made the mistake of going rambo in the beginning. I made like 4-5 kills and died every time. Just because I was going solo. A lot of campers with GW as well, so it's fucked up.
> 
> Maaan I haven't played in like week on my own account. I haven't been playing a lot anyway. I'm almost done with this game. Don't enjoy it nearly as much as I used to. Maybe team NF can help me get my hunger back for the kill



Me and Crix are playing right now, come and join the fun!


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 17, 2010)

Can't right now. Gotta eat and go to sleep in an hour (ramadan). Freaking time difference.

Happy gaming without me


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 17, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Ground war is pretty simple. It's a lot like demolition, so you know where people are going to respawn. Which makes things a lot easier. It's pretty easy to get killstreaks. If you're going to capture a flag, don't do it on your own. Chances you'll succeed are slim if the other team is protecting it. You just have to know which flags to capture in every map. Some flags are just way easier to defend then other flags.
> I made the mistake of going rambo in the beginning. I made like 4-5 kills and died every time. Just because I was going solo. A lot of campers with GW as well, so it's fucked up.
> 
> Maaan I haven't played in like week on my own account. I haven't been playing a lot anyway. I'm almost done with this game. Don't enjoy it nearly as much as I used to. Maybe team NF can help me get my hunger back for the kill



Yea I went 50-16 without major killstreaks today in there. Then went 45-9 in the next match.
Demolition i noticed has more organized teams playing there than Ground War which makes it harder if your playing with unknowns.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 17, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I love it when people think they can troll me





Hangat?r said:


> How're things in the Brown Star state?





Gecka said:


> blub blub blub dutchfag blub blub



Comedy Gold :33


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 18, 2010)

Good games Crix as usual, funny stuff as well.

Why do these retards always try and pronounce my name after I kill them when their mad, it's so sad/funny considering almost no one can say it right.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 18, 2010)

SMG challenges are annoying.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 18, 2010)

mini-uzi and mp5k mastery were the hardest challenges i've ever had to complete

god imagine if i had to do the vector mastery legit


----------



## Creator (Aug 18, 2010)

Gecka said:


> mini-uzi and mp5k mastery were the hardest challenges i've ever had to complete
> 
> god imagine if i had to do the vector mastery legit



Got it.  

Actually, got them all.  



narutosushi said:


> I dont see whats the point of modding for achievements. Its a video game, its not like your gonna get girls for getting a AC130 spinning emblem.



Your not getting any tail for getting the AC130 Emblem? I spent all that time trying to get it.


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 18, 2010)

Gecka said:


> mini-uzi and mp5k mastery were the hardest challenges i've ever had to complete
> 
> god imagine if i had to do the vector mastery legit



Vector isn't that hard to get 

I cant seem to get the akimbo G18's. They were probably the best secondary I ever used.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 18, 2010)

Lol, really? Just toss a silencer on it and keep going.


----------



## Id (Aug 18, 2010)

PS3 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Assemble! 

We on for tonight or what?


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 18, 2010)

Id said:


> PS3 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Assemble!
> 
> We on for tonight or what?



I'm in.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 18, 2010)

Gecka said:


> mini-uzi and mp5k mastery were the hardest challenges i've ever had to complete
> 
> god imagine if i had to do the vector mastery legit


After getting extended mags for the UMP, I pretty much decided I won't be bothered to with the rest of the SMG's.

And 500 more kills before completing UMP veteran challenge 

edit: also I love how in yesterdays last game of search I was killed 5 times by the same guy, AZN or whatever.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 18, 2010)

yeah, my irl friend jackson/azn perswasion is pretty good


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 18, 2010)

P90 extended mags should prove to be hilarious.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 18, 2010)

FINALLY, i got every attachment for ALL the secondary's.
That means i'm experienced with ALL of them. 


So IMO,

Best machine-pistol: Raffica

Best shotgun: Spas-12

Best pistol: M9

Best launcher: RPG/Javelin


----------



## Gecka (Aug 18, 2010)

spas-12 is too inconsistent without stopping power imo

best machine pistol is either raffica or tmp

launcher is at4 or javelin

best pistol is the dealge


----------



## Creator (Aug 18, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> also I love how in yesterdays last game of search I was killed 5 times by the same guy, AZN or whatever.



Boosting?


----------



## Eki (Aug 18, 2010)

riffica pisses me off with its oneshot kill


----------



## Naked (Aug 18, 2010)

Id said:


> PS3 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Assemble!
> 
> We on for tonight or what?



Can I get in on this?


*Spoiler*: _PSN ID_ 



Kuya_Matt


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 18, 2010)

Raffica users are the same as any burst-weapon user. Filth, scum and fucking noobs. My fave machine pistol is the Glock Akimbo, that shit is just Dakka all the way.

I'm gonna try and get into pistols, I've avoided them all through my gametime. Which should I go with, USP, Magnum or M9?


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 18, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Raffica users are the same as any burst-weapon user. Filth, scum and fucking noobs. My fave machine pistol is the Glock Akimbo, that shit is just Dakka all the way.
> 
> I'm gonna try and get into pistols, I've avoided them all through my gametime. Which should I go with, USP, Magnum or M9?



M9, best in the game.


----------



## Naked (Aug 18, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Raffica users are the same as any burst-weapon user. Filth, scum and fucking noobs. My fave machine pistol is the Glock Akimbo, that shit is just Dakka all the way.



And you're not considering the akimbo G18s to be overpowered?


----------



## Gecka (Aug 18, 2010)

akimbo is the best attachment for the usp.45, shit is so baller

single m9 is better than single usp.45 though, i will admit that


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 18, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Raffica users are the same as any burst-weapon user. Filth, scum and fucking noobs. My fave machine pistol is the Glock Akimbo, that shit is just Dakka all the way.
> 
> I'm gonna try and get into pistols, I've avoided them all through my gametime. Which should I go with, USP, Magnum or M9?



Akimbo magnums are retarded accurate and have retarded range
M9 is most accurate akimbo
Magnum akimbo is 2nd best akimbo for acc and 2nd highest for damage

akimbo accuracy:
m9
magnum
usp
deagle

akimbo power:
deagle
magnum
usp/m9


----------



## Gecka (Aug 18, 2010)

kuyaMATT said:


> And you're not considering the akimbo G18s to be overpowered?



how is it overpowered?

@Johnny- wrong, the crosshairs of the akimbo usp.45's are tighter than the akimbo m9's


----------



## Naked (Aug 18, 2010)

Gecka said:


> akimbo is the best attachment for the usp.45, shit is so baller
> 
> single m9 is better than single usp.45 though, i will admit that



I thought I heard somewhere that the M9 has a better hip fire accuracy, making it a better akimbo weapon than the USP. 45.


----------



## Eki (Aug 18, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Raffica users are the same as any burst-weapon user. Filth, scum and fucking noobs. My fave machine pistol is the Glock Akimbo, that shit is just Dakka all the way.
> 
> I'm gonna try and get into pistols, I've avoided them all through my gametime. Which should I go with, USP, Magnum or M9?



the usp with FMJ imo.


M9 is shitty


----------



## Naked (Aug 18, 2010)

Gecka said:


> how is it overpowered?



Unless they recently patched it, those things kill faster than most other weapons including the M93 Raffica Akimbo.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 18, 2010)

kuyaMATT said:


> I thought I heard somewhere that the M9 has a better hip fire accuracy, making it a better akimbo weapon than the USP. 45.



wrong, single usp.45 and single m9 have the same crosshair tightness, only when it's dual wielded is it different



kuyaMATT said:


> Unless they recently patched it, those things kill faster than most other weapons including the M93 Raffica Akimbo.



not really, raffica akimbo is essentially rangers on steroids, glocks only have the advantage in magazine size and rate of fire.

glocks are actually super low in damage, but that is countered by having the highest rate of fire in the game


----------



## Naked (Aug 18, 2010)

Gecka said:


> wrong, single usp.45 and single m9 have the same crosshair tightness, only when it's dual wielded is it different
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First of all, I'm sorry I got my information wrong about the handguns. I thought I heard it from a commentator somewhere. 

Secondly, if you want to compare in-game stats, go on Den Kirson's website.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 18, 2010)

I have his graphs on gun damage and body multipliers saved and his website bookmarked


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 18, 2010)

Gecka said:


> how is it overpowered?
> 
> @Johnny- wrong, the crosshairs of the akimbo usp.45's are tighter than the akimbo m9's



yet the usp is less accurate

example:
Akimbo p90 without steady aim have a huge crosshair yet they dont spray that much 
i have been using akimbo p90's and get people 20-30 feet away with 14 bullets

sometimes the cross hair lies


----------



## Naked (Aug 18, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I have his graphs on gun damage and body multipliers saved and his website bookmarked



Then you would know that the M93R's damage is 40-30 and the G18's damage is 30-20. Only 10 damage difference with the same multipliers. Too bad his site doesn't show the rate of fire for the M93R's 3 round burst.

And just for comparison purposes, the Vector's damage is 25-20 with the same multipliers and a slower rate of fire. The only advantage the Vector has is it's accuracy. G18's are almost primary worthy.


----------



## Eki (Aug 18, 2010)

Who needs graphs.


You can tell by yourself just by playing with the gun lolz.


It's so hard to maintain a 2.50 kd


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 18, 2010)

Akimbo G18's are definitely overpowered. They were the MLG secondary weapon of choice before they were banned.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 18, 2010)

This is mw2, 1 bullet is all the difference when it comes to straight up firefights


----------



## Naked (Aug 18, 2010)

Eki said:


> Who needs graphs.
> 
> 
> You can tell by yourself just by playing with the gun lolz.
> ...



I don't play for KD, I play for wins/fun.

Wins = Fun so it's all good.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 18, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> Akimbo G18's are definitely overpowered. They were the MLG secondary weapon of choice before they were banned.



UMP was the most chosen Submech
Wonder what that means


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 18, 2010)

From what i experienced.

The USP is only good when akimbo though it's usable in single form, and when akimbo it has a glitch with the knife making your knife attacks lunge only. It's also the only pistol you can silence because the silencer doesn't work on the M9.




The Magnum is like the scar-h of pistols as it has good power, range and accuracy.
But also the same downsides, it has only 6 bullets per clip and the reload animation is long. Also a good gun to use akimbo.   




The M9 is the ACR among the pistols. It's really accurate and has the largest clip size.
It has the lowest power of the pistols, but i do not find it an issue because it takes only 2 - 3 shots to kill.
It's also stated to be the best gun for akimbo, but believe me it's way better if you take a single one. This is the default pistol you draw when using last stand.




The Desert Eagle AKA the Deagle is your close range power house. Because it's the strongest pistol but it has a REALLY ugly recoil so IMO akimbo is the best thing for it.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 18, 2010)

> The following are bulletpoint reasons for why the UMP.45 is not only the best weapon in the game, it is also overpowered.
> 
> 
> -the UMP.45 does more damage than every assault rifle except the FAL.
> ...



captain cagematch for info on the ump


----------



## Naked (Aug 18, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> UMP was the most chosen Submech
> Wonder what that means



The UMP is one of the best, if not the best, weapon in MW2 (Excluding Noob Tubes LOL).


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm just playing Hardcore, Magnum is a shitton of fun on there, lulz.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 18, 2010)

that's just silly. For TDM and the likes, KD is pretty much the only thing under your control. You can't help having a god-awful team of scrubs and losing games. It's garbage players with +1 WL who make people with high KD rage.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 18, 2010)

> The M9 is the ACR among the pistols. It's really accurate and has the largest clip size.
> It has the lowest power of the pistols, but i do not find it an issue because it takes only 2 - 3 shots to kill.
> It's also stated to be the best gun for akimbo, but believe me it's way better if you take a single one. This is the default pistol you draw when using last stand.


lowest power?

not really, usp.45 and m9 do the same damage, only the usp has a longer range, so i guess you are on the right track.

also it's only a 2 hit kill with stopping power close range.




> The Desert Eagle AKA the Deagle is your close range power house. Because it's the strongest pistol but it has a REALLY ugly recoil so IMO akimbo is the best thing for it.


The magnum is actually stronger, being that it is 3 hit kill at all ranges, and 2 hit kill close range without stopping power.

desert eagle does about 5 damage less than the magnum, so it has a shorter range and kills in 4 bullets long range.


----------



## Naked (Aug 18, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I'm just playing Hardcore, Magnum is a shitton of fun on there, lulz.



Lool, I would think the M9 or the USP .45 would be a better choice in HC. 

HCHeadQuarters is the only HC game mode I play. (For easy FMJ kills)


----------



## Gecka (Aug 18, 2010)

kuyaMATT said:


> Lool, I would think the M9 or the USP .45 would be a better choice in HC.
> 
> HCHeadQuarters is the only HC game mode I play. (For easy FMJ kills)



magnum and deagle are ohk all ranges in hardcore, m9 and usp.45 are only ohk close range and 2 hits med-long range

all without stopping power


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 18, 2010)

kuyaMATT said:


> The UMP is one of the best, if not the best, weapon in MW2 (Excluding Noob Tubes LOL).



*The following are bulletpoint reasons for why the UMP.45 is not only the best weapon in the game, it is also overpowered.*


-the UMP.45 does more damage than every assault rifle except the FAL.
Yes, you read that correctly, the UMP.45 SMG does more damage than every single auto and burst assault rifle.


-At long ranges, the UMP.45 does just as much damage per shot as a FAL.


-The UMP.45 does more damage than half of the LMGs, and matches the damage of the other half at close range.


-A silenced UMP.45 shot with stopping power will do essentially the same damage as a silenced sniper rifle shot.

-The UMP.45 has a higher magazine capacity than every single assault rifle.

-The UMP.45 allows you to run fast both with guns at the hip and ADS.

-The UMP.45 does more damage silenced than EVERY SINGLE LMG silenced.
---

Ump is the best because its overpowered

32 clip
without stopping power it's an FAL at long range
with stopping power and silencer its an automatic barret/intervention

hell in Core SnD
Gecka without stopping power with a silenced UMP while inside from the estate house
3 shotted someone  that was on top of the C flag garage


----------



## Naked (Aug 18, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> that's just silly. For TDM and the likes, KD is pretty much the only thing under your control. You can't help having a god-awful team of scrubs and losing games. It's garbage players with +1 WL who make people with high KD rage.



Actually, no. TDM is the only game mode where KD matters. If you're mad at your teammate for getting a bad KD, play FFA.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 18, 2010)

ump is so boring to use


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 18, 2010)

kuyaMATT said:


> Actually, no. TDM is the only game mode where KD matters. If you're mad at your teammate for getting a bad KD, play FFA.



if someone like that goes 1-15 and we lose the game

which is usually the story when someone on your team has given up a difference of 1400 points

I get pissed


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 18, 2010)

I still think that the L86 puts people down the fastest. Hell, painkiller is non-existent with that gun.


----------



## Naked (Aug 18, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Ump is the best because its overpowered
> 
> 32 clip
> without stopping power it's an FAL at long range
> with stopping power and silencer its an automatic barret/intervention


You're exaggerating with the Barret/Intervention comment..



Gecka said:


> ump is so boring to use


The whole game is getting boring for me which is why I only play with friends/quickscope.



Axl Low said:


> if someone that goes 1-15 and we lose the game
> which is usually the story when someone on your team has given up a difference of 1400 points
> I get pissed


Then play FFA. You have no one else to blame, but yourself.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 18, 2010)

Gecka said:


> ump is so boring to use



I agree with this, I find the ump boring to use and generally don't even bother with it much.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 18, 2010)

re: l-something; Only with SP, I'm guessing.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 18, 2010)

It's all about AR's, snipers or UMP's in this game.

You should try LMG's.


----------



## Naked (Aug 18, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> I still think that the L86 puts people down the fastest. Hell, painkiller is non-existent with that gun.



Yeah, but it has atrocious accuracy. You'd need to have Grip on the weapon for it to even be usable. The RPD is better imo.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 18, 2010)

AUG>RPD

Sure you give up the RPD's clip size, but the AUG is more accurate


----------



## Naked (Aug 18, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> AUG>RPD
> 
> Sure you give up the RPD's clip size, but the AUG is more accurate



Funny you mention that because for some reason, I can't use the AUG. When I try to use it, it takes 50 million bullets to finally kill someone and I know they have the same damage. 

The RPD's accuracy is fine. I use FMJ with it and it's a monster. >


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 18, 2010)

kuyaMATT said:


> You're exaggerating with the Barret/Intervention comment..



No because it has been tested.
Over and over.
Results have stayed the same.
A silenced UMP does the same damage as a silenced sniper.



> Then play FFA. You have no one else to blame, but yourself.



Excuse me, sir, but what is this?



			
				kuyaMATT said:
			
		

> I don't play for KD, I play for wins/fun.
> 
> Wins = Fun so it's all good.



Sorry but if someone on my team is a brick [1-15] to the point we lose, it's not my fault. Even more so when I am 11-2
Sure. I am not carrying the team but I am not weighing us the fuck down. 

Wins = Fun?
Yeah well when someone basically gives the other team a harrier twice over
it's really hard to win


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmm, I love the AUG, favorite LMG in my whole game


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 18, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> AUG>RPD
> 
> Sure you give up the RPD's clip size, but the AUG is more accurate



Maybe, but you're a Green Day ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), so.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 18, 2010)

Funny how the last LMG is the most average of them all :/


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 18, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Maybe, but you're a Green Day ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), so.



Everyone has their own opinion

Axl: Yeah


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 18, 2010)

vector acog


----------



## Naked (Aug 18, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> No because it has been tested.
> Over and over.
> Results have stayed the same.
> A silenced UMP does the same damage as a silenced sniper.
> ...



Barrett and Intervention are both still 1 2 hit kills from the chest up with SP and silencer. The UMP is not.
--------
I don't play TDM because I don't care about KD, but mine's still probably higher than yours. If you're complaining about your teammates, play FFA.
--------
Actually, I can have fun and not die over and over and win at the same time. Amazing, huh? I guess I'm THAT good.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 18, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> vector acog



DO THE CR1T1KAL!
MAKE VIDEOS 
WITH SHITTY GAME PLAY
COME ON
DO THE CR1T1KAL!
JUST LIKE THAT






Sleigh of hand Pro
Stopping power
sitrep


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 18, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> Everyone has their own opinion



Anyone that likes current-day GReen Day forfeits the right to theirs.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 18, 2010)

kuyaMATT said:


> Yeah, but it has atrocious accuracy. You'd need to have Grip on the weapon for it to even be usable. The RPD is better imo.



The L86 so strong accuracy isn't much of an issue, and your underestimating it's accuracy to. I use it with grip + thermal. It's takes not even half a secod to cap someone.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 18, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Anyone that likes current-day GReen Day forfeits the right to theirs.



I like current Green Day, but I perfer the old stuff


----------



## Naked (Aug 18, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> The L86 so strong accuracy isn't much of an issue, and your underestimating it's accuracy to. I use it with grip + thermal. It's takes not even half a secod to cap someone.



Still, what little rate of fire the RPD sacrifices it makes up for with it's flexiblity. 
The RPD can use other attachments without having to use Bling+Grip.

RPD is still the most prefered LMG by MW2 commentators.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 18, 2010)

kuyaMATT said:


> Barrett and Intervention are both still 1 hit kills from the chest up with SP and silencer.
> --------
> I don't play TDM because I don't care about KD, but mine's still probably higher than yours. If you're complaining about your teammates, play FFA.
> --------
> Actually, I can have fun and not die over and over and win at the same time. Amazing, huh? I guess I'm THAT good.



i never said intervention and barrett had stopping power 
----
UH OH
AND HERE WE GO 
Yes. Yes. Let's wank our K/D's. So you prolly camp hard or
"strategically hold areas with your team"
And actually I have every right to complain about my teammates when they loseus  the game. whether it's one person going 1-15

or hey gecka and nae blis can back me up on this:
Two people on our team finish 4-19 and 5-14 when everyone else on the team is positive 
We cannot be blamed for that 

9-33
They also had no assists and gave up 2400 points
-----
I can do that too 

if you are not dying over and over and you win congrats
you know how to play a good round
hooray :33

Now if you can teach the bricks on your team the same
that'd be great :33


----------



## Id (Aug 18, 2010)

I will do a PS3 roll call every hour of the hour. PS3 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) will you answer the call? Well will ya?


----------



## Id (Aug 18, 2010)

Our gaming will take place tonight. 

PS - What happened to Brandon Heat?


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 18, 2010)

Id said:


> I will do a PS3 roll call every hour of the hour. PS3 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) will you answer the call? Well will ya?



Hi Id     :33


----------



## Naked (Aug 18, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> i never said intervention and barrett had stopping power
> ----
> UH OH
> AND HERE WE GO
> ...



Why would we camp? Didn't I say I don't care about KD? Camping isn't fun at all. I can be a try hard when I want to. 

I'll give you credit for the Barrett/Intervention comment though.



Id said:


> I will do a PS3 roll call every hour of the hour. PS3 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) will you answer the call? Well will ya?



If you'd add me I will.

*PSN ID:* Kuya_Matt


----------



## Id (Aug 18, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Hi Id     :33



I hardly recognize you with your new avy.


----------



## Id (Aug 18, 2010)

I feel the urge to play  S&D and utterly abuse one man army + claymore. 



kuyaMATT said:


> If you'd add me I will.
> 
> *PSN ID:* Kuya_Matt



I will add you. Here is our PS3 Clan.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 18, 2010)

Id said:


> I hardly recognize you with your new avy.



YUMA BARRIER


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 18, 2010)

I tried watching Claymore, but I couldn't get myself to care after the first ep.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 18, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I tried watching Claymore, but I couldn't get myself to care after the first ep.



It happens.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 18, 2010)

almost have red tiger vector


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 18, 2010)

Hahahahha, niiiiiiiiiiiiiiice. I imagine the Vector is win on HC.

The M16 is faggotry of the higher caliber on there, btw.

*ED!*t: The Vector IS win. But there still are those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that use the UMP on there, the fuck?


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 18, 2010)

so what is the problem with burst weapons again?


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 18, 2010)

I have gone on a 26 streak 2 times and neither time had a nuke equipped.

Im convinced this game is evil.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 18, 2010)

I've only ever had nuke equipped 2 times. First one, chopper gunner shot down immediately. Last time, time expired with 24 kills.


----------



## Koppachino (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm back from summer break, I'll be on later tonight.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 18, 2010)

Koppachino said:


> I'm back from summer break, I'll be on later tonight.







Good to see you back with team NF. 
A lot of us got high in rank, so good luck catching up. 

Also sorry i left all of a sudden, my Internet went bonkers and everything disconnected. those were some fun games though.

I had some fun claymore kills, and i had to shoot one because the guy just wouldn't move . And that ninja defuse was epic. 

@ Onmi: those GW games were fun. That Domination match on crash was a pure rape fest on my part, don't ever mess with me when i have a L86 in my hands .

 To bad your were getting spawn killed by explosives.


----------



## Jeefus (Aug 18, 2010)

having a family member stay with me for a while, so if i'm on and my score fluctuates back and forth I promise I'm not halfassing one game form the next


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 18, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Good to see you back with team NF.
> A lot of us got high in rank, so good luck catching up.
> 
> Also sorry i left all of a sudden, my Internet went bonkers and everything disconnected. those were some fun games though.
> ...



Yeah fun games man, you were raping. I've been playing bad all day.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 18, 2010)

i can't find my fuckin memory stick with my map packs


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 18, 2010)

WHO WANTS TO TROLL WITH NUKES?!


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 18, 2010)

johnnu you aren't even online :disdain


----------



## Gecka (Aug 18, 2010)

sorry nae, my internet has been sucking this last month, my game froze right at the end of that quarry domination

sucks to be the enemy team, they got emp'd twice


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 18, 2010)

doesnt mean i wont get online to troll with them


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 18, 2010)

Team NF people message when your going back online.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 18, 2010)

I ain't messaging you anymore nin. You always leave me hanging and ignore me  Look what SC2 has done to you. You're ignoring your NF bro's.

Welcome back Koppachino.


----------



## Id (Aug 18, 2010)

I was online for a bit. My nigs Mr. Pickle and V. Nin where on. We kicked ass. Will be online in a few hours.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 18, 2010)

10 kill streak with vector and clocks and ran out of ammo


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 18, 2010)

Johnny, the fuck happened?


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 18, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Johnny, the fuck happened?



accepted all your invite get put on other team


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 18, 2010)

Then you got Stealth Bomb'd.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 18, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I ain't messaging you anymore nin. You always leave me hanging and ignore me  Look what SC2 has done to you. You're ignoring your NF bro's.
> 
> Welcome back Koppachino.





I know, I'm seeking help. 

I was on earlier today with Crix & Fire, and then later on with ID.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 18, 2010)

I was playing on a team with a bunch of hillbillies.


----------



## Koppachino (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks guys.

ID, what's your PSN? Not sure if I have you, I have the rest.


----------



## Id (Aug 18, 2010)

My PSN for Modern Harry Shit 2 is K1tical


----------



## Naked (Aug 18, 2010)

I was online with Fire, Crix, and Onmitsukido a while ago. We did pretty bad. I can't say I was trying though.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 19, 2010)

CAN SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME WHY MY CONTROLLER SMELLS LIKE GRAHAM CRACKERS?

Epic


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 19, 2010)

This guy
pretended to be retarded
i cried so hard laughing my ears started burning from the salty tears

WHAT KIND OF SKITTLES ARE THE PURPLE ONES?
THEY TASTE THE BEST


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 19, 2010)

kuyaMATT said:


> I was online with Fire, Crix, and Onmitsukido a while ago. We did pretty bad. I can't say I was trying though.



Fun playing with ya. Yeah I played like total crap, I'm not sure what was wrong with me earlier but I was walking into tons of obvious traps.


----------



## Naked (Aug 19, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Fun playing with ya. Yeah I played like total crap, I'm not sure what was wrong with me earlier but I was walking into tons of obvious traps.



Yeah, I don't blame ya. I was missing some of my shots too. All great players have some bad games, I guess.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 19, 2010)

holly shit
we ahve met the greatest funniest friend alive on Mw2

MY MOMMY SAYS I AM THE STRONGEST  PERSON SHE KNOWS BECAUSE SHE TRIED TO HAVE AN ABORTION AND I SURVIVED


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 19, 2010)

Holy shit that was so painful xd


----------



## Gecka (Aug 19, 2010)

i'm going to sleep with a grin on my face


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 19, 2010)

everytime he popped up on my ironsights i imagined him saying

Hello! 

in the manner he did


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 19, 2010)

"My mom says I'm the strongest person she knows! She tried to have an abortion but I survived."

xd


----------



## Eki (Aug 19, 2010)

I love your mom


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 19, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> holly shit
> we ahve met the greatest funniest friend alive on Mw2
> 
> MY MOMMY SAYS I AM THE STRONGEST  PERSON SHE KNOWS BECAUSE SHE TRIED TO HAVE AN ABORTION AND I SURVIVED


 

I loved that guy


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 19, 2010)

See this is why you fools should record your matches.


----------



## Naked (Aug 19, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> See this is why you fools should record your matches.



My one friend's got a Hauppauge HD PVR. He's got some pretty funny stuff on there, like a six in one noob tube legit. LOL.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 19, 2010)

oh lol I failed so hard. Playing Search on Afgan... I accidentally fall off the map. 



Violent-nin said:


> See this is why you fools should record your matches.


I dun like to remind myself how horrible I am


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 19, 2010)

Damn you Crix for leaving me alone in that match you ass. 

I left the GT5 link in your profile.


----------



## Newton (Aug 19, 2010)

fuck you I was 18-5 what more do you want 

I knew you had that shit 


Goddamn mercedes


----------



## Koppachino (Aug 19, 2010)

Any of you have the PS3 slim? After the update, my game freezes every 30 or so minutes. Happened 3 times so far, getting ridiculous.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 19, 2010)

Newton said:


> fuck you I was 18-5 what more do you want
> 
> I knew you had that shit
> 
> ...



I told you I was 4-4 that game, 4x4 is.......16 so in reality I was 16-0....shit my kills is still lower. 

Yeah it's nuts huh. I doubt I'll get the expensive version of GT5 just cause I don't wanna spend that much but the chance to win a Benz is still insane.



Koppachino said:


> Any of you have the PS3 slim? After the update, my game freezes every 30 or so minutes. Happened 3 times so far, getting ridiculous.



Yeah I have the PS3 Slim, but my game doesn't freeze at all so I dunno what to tell you.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 19, 2010)

Just went 18 - 9 in Afghan. Came back from 7 - 8. I started fucking people up so hard in the middle where the planes are with the MP5K and PP2000


----------



## Eki (Aug 19, 2010)

They shouldnt have messed with Mp5


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 19, 2010)

I really, really dislike the MP5K. I am using it for challenges only. The only sub machine guns I like are the UMP45 and the Mini Uzi.


----------



## Eki (Aug 19, 2010)

P90 > UMP > UZI


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 19, 2010)

P90 is okay. I like using it with Silencer, Akimbo, Bling Pro, Stopping Power Pro, and Steady Aim Pro. It's fucking ill.


----------



## Naked (Aug 19, 2010)

Eki said:


> P90 > UMP > UZI



The UMP and the Mini Uzi are definitely better than the P90. The P90 is the same from CoD4 while all the other guns get better stats.


----------



## Eki (Aug 19, 2010)

Funny how i shit on people who use UMP w/ stopping power while im using a P90 w/ Coldblooded/ Silencer :0


----------



## Naked (Aug 19, 2010)

Eki said:


> Funny how i shit on people who use UMP w/ stopping power while im using a P90 w/ Coldblooded/ Silencer :0



It's cause they suck. Haha. If the P90 was that good, more people would use it.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 19, 2010)

Some people are just full of shit. I was in this match earlier where every time this one guy and I rounded a corner at the same time I would put 4 - 6 bullets in him and he would still kill me every goddamn time.


----------



## Eki (Aug 19, 2010)

just about 75% of people who play CoD suck.


----------



## Naked (Aug 19, 2010)

Panic said:


> Some people are just full of shit. I was in this match earlier where every time this one guy and I rounded a corner at the same time I would put 4 - 6 bullets in him and he would still kill me every goddamn time.



You've got some crap connection then.



Eki said:


> just about 75% of people who play CoD suck.



Yeah, I know. Which is why most of them need to Noobtube/Commando to get kills. Also the reason why playing MW2 is annoying.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah, my connection sucks. I can't do anything about it, though. I beg my mom to get rid of Verizon and get something good but she won't.


----------



## Eki (Aug 19, 2010)

Lol i have verizon too. its alright playing online, but when i play tekken i can barley find a good connection D:


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 19, 2010)

My mom doesn't use the internet at all for anything. I have the only computer in the house and I am the only one that plays on Xbox LIVE. I told her if she gets something better I'll split the bill with her but she still refuses. It pisses me off so bad.


----------



## Koppachino (Aug 19, 2010)

Nin, Deathgun, want to play a few games?


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Aug 19, 2010)

What type of verizon do you guys have? Because if it is FIOS you guys should have no problems with connections.


----------



## Koppachino (Aug 19, 2010)

Btw, are any of you EST_elite?


----------



## Naked (Aug 19, 2010)

Koppachino said:


> Btw, are any of you EST_elite?



Rokudaime1010 - EST_Elite



Bolivian Alpaca said:


> What type of verizon do you guys have? Because if it is FIOS you guys should have no problems with connections.



I have FIOS and my connection is fine.


----------



## Koppachino (Aug 19, 2010)

Sorry Onmi, Deathgun, PS3 froze again.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 19, 2010)

GGs Koppachino and Fire.


----------



## Naked (Aug 19, 2010)

Anyone up for a quickscoping lobby?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 19, 2010)

No, fuck you.


----------



## Naked (Aug 19, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> No, fuck you.



Not good at quickscoping? That's fine, I understand.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 19, 2010)

Panic said:


> Some people are just full of shit. I was in this match earlier where every time this one guy and I rounded a corner at the same time I would put 4 - 6 bullets in him and he would still kill me every goddamn time.


lol I was playing with a 1 bar connection for a few games yesterday. So I'm inside a building walking towards a doorway and suddenly I get shot from the entrance. The funny thing was that I actually *saw* the bullets point of origin but no fucking enemy there . It was like being shot by a phantom.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 19, 2010)

kuyaMATT said:


> Not good at quickscoping? That's fine, I understand.


Quick scoping = little skill


Nae'blis said:


> lol I was playing with a 1 bar connection for a few games yesterday. So I'm inside a building walking towards a doorway and suddenly I get shot from the entrance. The funny thing was that I actually *saw* the bullets point of origin but no fucking enemy there . It was like being shot by a phantom.



Lulz. IT WAS BATMAN


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 19, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> What type of verizon do you guys have? Because if it is FIOS you guys should have no problems with connections.



We have like the most basic shit Verizon offers. The cheapest one.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Aug 19, 2010)

Panic said:


> We have like the most basic shit Verizon offers. The cheapest one.



Well then its time to upgrade my friend, talk to your mom again this time with a power point presentation .


----------



## Gecka (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm decent at quickscoping.

I usually end up third place when I play with friends


----------



## Naked (Aug 19, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Quick scoping = little skill



And I suppose using overpowered assault rifles and submachine guns does?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 19, 2010)

I use the ACR and Vector.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 19, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> Well then its time to upgrade my friend, talk to your mom again this time with a power point presentation .



FiOs isn't available where we live. We live out in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 19, 2010)

i have no fear of quick scopers, most (95%) can only quick scope at melee ranges. it's not even a tactic to account for "omg, i built an anti-quick scoping class"


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Aug 19, 2010)

Panic said:


> FiOs isn't available where we live. We live out in the middle of nowhere.



Well then damn just try to upgrade to the best available around where you live. 


ACR silenced is a beast.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 19, 2010)

Honestly, yall have just never played against a team of good quickscopers

There's an IRL friend of mine who absolutely destroys at quickscoping

he just waits in the back of his spawn in search till his team dies, just so he can clutch.

And more than half of the time he does.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 19, 2010)

Fuck Search.

Anyway, you at school or something, Devon?


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 19, 2010)

If people quick scope in MW2 that's fine, I just don't get why peoples pussy gets wet when a person does it in a game.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 19, 2010)

Panic said:


> FiOs isn't available where we live. We live out in the middle of nowhere.



Don't feel bad. I live in the middle of Queens and we don't get FiOS either. My mom works for Verizon and she said it should be expanding soon... but she said that when FiOS first came out, too.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Aug 19, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Don't feel bad. I live in the middle of Queens and we don't get FiOS either. My mom works for Verizon and she said it should be expanding soon... but she said that when FiOS first came out, too.



Really I thought all of Queens has it... Bayside has it. I know it costs Verizon a huge amount to install FIOS in an area which is prolly the reason for the slow expansion.


----------



## Naked (Aug 19, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Honestly, yall have just never played against a team of good quickscopers
> 
> There's an IRL friend of mine who absolutely destroys at quickscoping
> 
> ...



Haha, so does my cousin. He almost never misses a shot and he's only 14. It's crazy how he does it.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 19, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> Really I thought all of Queens has it... Bayside has it.



Nope. :/ As soon as it gets to my area I know my mom would be the first to let me know and hook me up. Shit, my Time Warner connection has degraded a shit ton since I first had it, too. I used to have a good connection for EVERYONE and be a great host (Gears 1, 2, Halo 3, and CoD4), but now if I host in Gears 2 people get lagged out and in MW2 I get kicked out eventually.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 19, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> I use the ACR and Vector.



people were raging because u me gecka and nae were running the vector in SnD  

"How the fuck he gunna use that piece of shit?"
"Omfg I cannot believe i got killed by that shit."


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 19, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Honestly, yall have just never played against a team of good quickscopers
> 
> There's an IRL friend of mine who absolutely destroys at quickscoping
> 
> ...



I played against OpTic on Search. Not totally sure if they were the real deal or not, but there quickscoping was the best I had ever seen.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 19, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> people were raging because u me gecka and nae were running the vector in SnD
> 
> "How the fuck he gunna use that piece of shit?"
> "Omfg I cannot believe i got killed by that shit."



I wasn't in that game, I don't play SnD. xd

You at school? If not, get yo ass online Johnny.


----------



## Naked (Aug 19, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> I played against OpTic on Search. Not totally sure if they were the real deal or not, but there quickscoping was the best I had ever seen.



OpTic isn't that great... except for Predator. He's a beast.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 19, 2010)

Optic Dtreats is one of the best snipers on Xbox 360. He's got the competitive sniper record to support it.


----------



## Naked (Aug 19, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> Optic Dtreats is one of the best snipers on Xbox 360. He's got the competitive sniper record to back it up.



Dtreats is okay. He gets a bunch of lucky no scopes.
Personally, I like Zerkaa better.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 19, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Fuck Search.
> 
> Anyway, you at school or something, Devon?



sorry, gonna start waking up early again, had a lapse in judgement and decided to stay up until 3 am


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 19, 2010)

XD

Anyway, get yo ass online. Johnny too, so we can rape at HC TDM again.

Almost have Extended Mags for Vector.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 19, 2010)

lol gecka



Axl Low said:


> people were raging because me gecka and nae were running the vector in SnD
> 
> "How the fuck he gunna use that piece of shit?"
> "Omfg I cannot believe i got killed by that shit."


"why is everyone running around with vectors?" I want to get extended mags for that weapon so badly.

seriously yesterday was maybe the first time of playing search where half the lobby wasn't modding something or bragging about how they'll hack someone's account.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 19, 2010)

Just use it in HC, Nae. I'm already at 33/40 and I only started like two hours ago.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 19, 2010)

GGs Crix, we pretty much won every match easily today so far. 

Your way too deadly with Riot Shield + C4, it should be illegal for you to use that combo.

I did alright today, some funny stuff without a doubt.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 19, 2010)

rushed with mini-uzi silenced in hardcore

got a multikill right off the bat


----------



## Eki (Aug 19, 2010)

I have the verizon DSL cause its cheaper :0


----------



## Newton (Aug 19, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> GGs Crix, we pretty much won every match easily today so far.
> 
> Your way too deadly with Riot Shield + C4, it should be illegal for you to use that combo.
> 
> I did alright today, some funny stuff without a doubt.



haha I remember when we were up against those guys with "god" in their name, and we barely won 4-3, and you suggested we both whip out our shields, and we raped them 4-0 and they rage quit halfway through the next game

Its not just me, its because we have a balanced team of skilled players that we do so well


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 19, 2010)

Newton said:


> haha I remember when we were up against those guys with "god" in their name, and we barely won 4-3, and you suggested we both whip out our shields, and we raped them 4-0 and they rage quit halfway through the next game
> 
> Its not just me, its because we have a balanced team of skilled players that we do so well



 

They got pissed really fast when we used Riot Shields, calling it "cheap". With Noobtubes and Commando in the game Riot Shield is very far from being cheap considering you can die in gay ways with it.

True enough but your the best of us all IMO.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 19, 2010)

Gecka, Hang, Johhnu and myself make a pretty awesome team.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 19, 2010)

Nae, how'd you like that quickswitch with the deagle


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 19, 2010)

didn't even see it. I'm always busy with shit around my room when I play lol.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 19, 2010)

That game just pissed me right the fuck off, ugh.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 19, 2010)

watchu mean, you even commented, "nice gecka nice."


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 19, 2010)

Given that I always call you Devon/dear, it's likely that was a figment of your imagination.


----------



## Id (Aug 19, 2010)

Id is online, and will wait in the lobby to be added to the team


----------



## Koppachino (Aug 19, 2010)

Are you? I tried adding the PSN you gave me, said it's non-existent. We're playing private matches.


----------



## Id (Aug 19, 2010)

Id feels left out, someone better add Id.


----------



## Id (Aug 19, 2010)

Talk about rape


----------



## Koppachino (Aug 19, 2010)

Team ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) raped.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 19, 2010)

Lol at PS3 players talking about rape.


----------



## Naked (Aug 19, 2010)

Id said:


> Id feels left out, someone better add Id.



Just pointing out, you have 100 friends.


----------



## Newton (Aug 19, 2010)

holy fucking god


----------



## Id (Aug 19, 2010)

They got raped by a team of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 19, 2010)

Newton said:


> holy fucking god



yes sir, how can i help u


----------



## Koppachino (Aug 19, 2010)

We need to do these private matches more often, fun as hell.


----------



## Jeefus (Aug 19, 2010)

extremely fun.
I think they though they ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) thing was a joke from noobs...they ragequit rather fast...who got the ac130 in like 20 seconds??

 gotta go to work at 5:30am, so night all, and thanks.


----------



## Newton (Aug 19, 2010)

GGs mah man


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 19, 2010)

Dammit, I missed out on the fun.


----------



## Koppachino (Aug 19, 2010)

See ya Jeefus.

Brandon, come on now if you can.


----------



## Id (Aug 19, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Dammit, I missed out on the fun.



No ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), get online we has a killer crew going.


----------



## Id (Aug 19, 2010)

Found our theme song.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEvNS5TzvwM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 20, 2010)

Good games everyone of Team NF/^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that played tonight. We destroyed the competition without a worry and fun as usual.

I'm tired as hell, been up since this morning with hardly 2-3 hours of sleep, I need to sleep.


----------



## Koppachino (Aug 20, 2010)

Yeah good games. I'm still pretty jet lagged, so I'm off.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 20, 2010)

HC TDM > Core/GW TDM, fa sho.

Unless you're an UMP/M16/FAMAS ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), then you can go contract AIDs and die.


----------



## Smiley (Aug 20, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> HC TDM > Core/GW TDM, fa sho.
> 
> Unless you're an UMP/M16/FAMAS ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), then you can go contract AIDs and die.



You forgot SCAR


----------



## The Scientist (Aug 20, 2010)

as usual I missed out on the fun.


----------



## The Scientist (Aug 20, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> Optic Dtreats is one of the best snipers on Xbox 360. He's got the competitive sniper record to support it.



I agree, I have seen that guy's shit. if I ever play against him (never ever since he is xbox 360) I am noob tubing.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 20, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> as usual I missed out on the fun.



And what's your excuse sir?


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 20, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> I agree, I have seen that guy's shit. if I ever play against him (never ever since he is xbox 360) I am noob tubing.



Theres a guy named Zaffel on psn who is on NextGenTactics (NGT Clan) who is suppposedly just as good as him. It would suck to be up against him on psn.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 20, 2010)

lol yesterday was like an episode of bloopers for me. I got 2 entire emergency airdrops and 2 care packages stolen, 3 of those in successive games; also got killed by another couple of my care packages. I should start paying more attention to what I'm doing lol, or start throwing the carepackage marker out of the map.



> HC TDM > Core/GW TDM, fa sho.


For the most part yes, it takes a couple of hours getting used to it.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 20, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> HC TDM > Core/GW TDM, fa sho.
> 
> Unless you're an UMP/M16/FAMAS ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), then you can go contract AIDs and die.



As an ACR (laser beam) user, you really can't criticise people for using the guns you listed.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 20, 2010)

I swear there are so many brain-dead fucks that play this game, can't even defend a simple flag, instead try and go kill hunting and go 2-16.


----------



## Koppachino (Aug 20, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I swear there are so many brain-dead fucks that play this game, can't even defend a simple flag, instead try and go kill hunting and go 2-16.



I never play dom unless I'm with you guys.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 20, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> As an ACR (laser beam) user, you really can't criticise people for using the guns you listed.


Famas SP, FMJ FTW 

Sorry I left all of a sudden. I had to go. We sucked today lol. Anyone still on? I'll be on a 10 min.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm going on soon.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 20, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> As an ACR (laser beam) user, you really can't criticise people for using the guns you listed.



30 health, so ye, yes I can.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 20, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Famas SP, FMJ FTW
> 
> Sorry I left all of a sudden. I had to go. We sucked today lol. Anyone still on? I'll be on a 10 min.



Yeah we did lol, my connection has been insanely unstable today been dropping out of games like crazy.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 20, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> 30 health, so ye, yes I can.



You can, but you shouldn't. Its mediocre damage doesn't hinder its overall performance. It has virtually no recoil or drop off damage at _very_ long range, and it's fully automatic, so it's easier to use at close range than the ARs you listed.


----------



## Naked (Aug 20, 2010)

Anyone online with a party? I'm kinda bored. :S


----------



## Newton (Aug 20, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I swear there are so many brain-dead fucks that play this game, can't even defend a simple flag, instead try and go kill hunting and go 2-16.





Haohmaru said:


> Famas SP, FMJ FTW
> 
> Sorry I left all of a sudden. I had to go. We sucked today lol. Anyone still on? I'll be on a 10 min.



Notice how I'm not there and things go to shit 

just kidding lol, we playing tonight?


@UMC and Hang - why even bother? the gun you use only accounts for a very minor part of how well you do, imo anyway. Also hang, there was a time when according to you, anyone who didn't use the UMP was a noob, and anyone who used the AA-12 was a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) etc. etc. its all very lol


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 20, 2010)

That's true. I've got triple sprays with the Vector and a lot of people think it's a bad gun. I wasn't trying to say that he shouldn't use the ACR, just that using it and hating on the _other_ overpowered guns is hypocritical. 

I don't condemn people for using the better guns.. at least they're using a gun. When there are noobtubes and commando lunges heading my way, I'm going to equip the best gun.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 20, 2010)

only gun i hate getting killed by is UMP, cheap piece of shit usually used by tac knife fuckers who aren't knifing.

anywho, i'll be on tonight


----------



## Naked (Aug 20, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> That's true. I've got triple sprays with the Vector and a lot of people think it's a bad gun.



It definitely is a low tier gun though. Most of the other guns on MW2 are better than the Vector.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 20, 2010)

The only SMG that has a chance against most of the other guns in the game is the UMP, so I agree.


----------



## Koppachino (Aug 20, 2010)

Crix, Omni, will your friends be on? It would be cool to get some more of those no-scope private matches going lol.


----------



## Naked (Aug 20, 2010)

Koppachino said:


> Crix, Omni, will your friends be on? It would be cool to get some more of those no-scope private matches going lol.



Can I get in on this?


----------



## Koppachino (Aug 20, 2010)

Naked Snacks (weird to say), what's your PSN? Add me if you like: koppachino


----------



## Naked (Aug 20, 2010)

Koppachino said:


> Naked Snacks (weird to say), what's your PSN? Add me if you like: koppachino



Kk, expect an invite from Kuya_Matt. :33


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 20, 2010)

gecka's infatuation with the vector has rubbed off on me during a night of passion.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 20, 2010)

I think he rubbed off on all of us.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 20, 2010)

Gecka got the vector idea from me
Vector was always my favorite SMG despite being underpowered and overly hated


----------



## Naked (Aug 20, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Gecka got the vector idea from me
> Vector was always my favorite SMG despite being underpowered and overly hated



Hated by the players using the Vector or hated by the players killed by the Vector?


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 20, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> It definitely is a low tier gun though. Most of the other guns on MW2 are better than the Vector.



- Extremely high fire rate
- Extremely accurate

Better than at least 50% of the guns in the game.


----------



## Naked (Aug 20, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> - Extremely high fire rate
> - Extremely accurate
> 
> Better than at least 50% of the guns in the game.



The G18 has both higher damage and a higher rate of fire.
By the time the Vector's extreme accuracy becomes useful, it takes 5 bullets to kill someone (without SP).

The Vector is below borderline average at best.

In my opinion, the only primary weapons worse than the Vector are the F2000 (maybe) and FAL (if you have a slow trigger finger).


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 20, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Hated by the players using the Vector or hated by the players killed by the Vector?



Being killed by me and my vector. 
People running around with a ump with SP on high rise and i would outflank they with my vector [no prone shooting, straight up strafe]


----------



## Naked (Aug 20, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Being killed by me and my vector.
> People running around with a ump with SP on high rise and i would outflank they with my vector [no prone shooting, straight up strafe]



Haha. They're just angry because of the fact that you're THAT much better than them.


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 20, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> The G18 has both higher damage and a higher rate of fire.
> By the time the Vector's extreme accuracy becomes useful, it takes 5 bullets to kill someone (without SP).
> 
> The Vector is below average at best.
> ...



Bursts fly straight up for free headshots, 1.6 AK style. 5 bullets is nothing with that fire rate.


----------



## Naked (Aug 20, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> Bursts fly straight up for free headshots, 1.6 AK style. 5 bullets is nothing with that fire rate.



I thought you said the Vector had good accuracy. Why would the bursts fly straight up?

It's still sad to have a secondary weapon (not including shotguns) kill faster than a primary.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 20, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> The G18 has both higher damage and a higher rate of fire.
> By the time the Vector's extreme accuracy becomes useful, it takes 5 bullets to kill someone (without SP).
> 
> The Vector is below borderline average at best.
> ...



Vector and glock have the same minimum damage, but the glock has more maximum damage by 5(30)

So it still takes 4 bullets for both guns to kill at their minimum range.

granted glocks do have the higher rate of fire, they are very hard to control, and have a lower range than the vector(derp)


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 20, 2010)

I'll be on in 30 or so guys, gotta drop my friend at work first.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 20, 2010)

35-7 on hardcore tdm

that's a record for me


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 21, 2010)

vote what's more annoying
- campers
- noobtubers

I freaking hate them


----------



## Gecka (Aug 21, 2010)

can't do anything about tubers

but i can beat a camper with C4 or a shotgun anyday


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 21, 2010)

Campers make a very strong case for #1 but noobtubers take the first spot.


----------



## Id (Aug 21, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> As an ACR (laser beam) user, you really can't criticise people for using the guns you listed.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 21, 2010)

wrong thread bro/advert dupe


----------



## Naked (Aug 21, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Campers make a very strong case for #1 but noobtubers take the first spot.



You're forgetting Commando...


----------



## Newton (Aug 21, 2010)

Haoh what sensitivity do you play on?

10 makes camping much less of an issue imo, because you can quickly check all those little corners

I'd take Campers over noobtube any day by far


----------



## Gecka (Aug 21, 2010)

Vector Pros: High Accuracy, good iron sights, high fire rate, okay magazine count(extended mags makes this thing borderline overpowered)

Cons: Very low damage, burns through ammo fast.

So basically the ACR of the smg's.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 21, 2010)

if i had a wish for mw2

commando wouldnt exist

i ran into a TD on favela where a team [4 people] would have commando and tact knives and just and jump down behind you and knife and all hang out on roofs while playing dead
some CBP
some not


----------



## Naked (Aug 21, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> if i had a wish for mw2
> 
> commando wouldnt exist
> 
> ...



Commando makes Martyrdom from CoD4 seem like it was nothing.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 21, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Commando makes Martyrdom from CoD4 seem like it was nothing.



Martyrdom was annoying in CoD4
Rarely got killed by it even if someone had
SOOONIIIICCC BOOOOOOM
on there class

but commando is frustration and broken

I mean someone with a 2 bar connection commando'd me while i had 4 and was shooting a rapid fire uzi with stopping power

the free kill bullshit on commando is utterly broken
Black ops just promising a beta gives me hope that hey maybe those ballistic knives will not be as bad as commando 

plus no nukes


----------



## Naked (Aug 21, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Martyrdom was annoying in CoD4
> Rarely got killed by it even if someone had
> SOOONIIIICCC BOOOOOOM
> on there class
> ...



Lol, watch how broken Commando is:

*3 : 07 - 3 : 33*. Unbelievable.

*Spoiler*: _YouTube Video_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9r_E8_zKcs&feature=search[/YOUTUBE]



----------
I saw the multiplayer trailer for BlackOps and the ballistic knives look more like throwing knives in the way they work.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 21, 2010)

and yet suckers use that class all the time


----------



## Creator (Aug 21, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9r_E8_zKcs&feature=search[/YOUTUBE]



Did you see number 2? Wow. Infinate Noobs and ATP, no reload. O_O


----------



## Gecka (Aug 21, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Lol, watch how broken Commando is:
> 
> *3 : 07 - 3 : 33*. Unbelievable.
> 
> ...



Uh 3:07-:3: 33

That's an infection lobby actually

If you play enough search on the 360 you'll get into one eventually

Far-away knives, super steady aim, infinite claymores, stopping power making bullet damage 1, danger close making explosive damage 1, automatic single fire/burst fire/pump and bolt action fire weapons, super speed.

Shit makes the game super fun


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 21, 2010)

46 - 0  bitches !!	

You tell them spike.


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 21, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> 46 - 0  bitches !!
> 
> You tell them spike.



60-1  get to that


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 21, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> 60-1  get to that



What was your best flawless streak?


----------



## Naked (Aug 21, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Uh 3:07-:3: 33
> 
> That's an infection lobby actually
> 
> ...



I'd rather not get into one of those. None of that takes any skill whatsoever.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 21, 2010)

derp derp skill in mw2

wut


----------



## Naked (Aug 21, 2010)

Gecka said:


> derp derp skill in mw2
> 
> wut



If you took noob tubes, commando, death streaks, balenced the primary weapons, and lowered the range of the shotguns, some skill would be required to play.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 21, 2010)

Lower the range of the shotguns?

also they should take out knifing in general, or at least make it like counter strike and make knifing require 2 or 3 consecutive slashes


----------



## Naked (Aug 21, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Lower the range of the shotguns?
> 
> also they should take out knifing in general, or at least make it like counter strike and make knifing require 2 or 3 consecutive slashes



You can't make the shotguns better than the primary ones in CoD4 and make them secondaries. Shotguns are overpowered in my opinion and so are most of the other weapons.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 21, 2010)

Granted they should have made shotguns primaries, I don't think they should nerf the range, considering the size of the mw2 maps.

I think they should have given the shotguns the range of the underslung master key shotgun, but have the lethality of the striker past a certain range


----------



## Naked (Aug 21, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Granted they should have made shotguns primaries, I don't think they should nerf the range, considering the size of the mw2 maps.
> 
> I think they should have given the shotguns the range of the underslung master key shotgun, but have the lethality of the striker past a certain range



They should've made them primaries. 

I'd agree with your second point, but that'd make the Striker and the AA-12 too overpowered.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 21, 2010)

Then they wouldn't be in the game and all would be right in the world


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 21, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> What was your best flawless streak?



39-0  

Damn you!!


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 21, 2010)

my best flawless was 35
Not bad for someone who get's random knifed and noobtube
I am a magnet for that stuff


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 21, 2010)

My best flawless was 48-0.

And apparently I'm a lucky bastard.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey hang and gecka are my witness
when they other team spawn toobs
WHo is the magnet?
Me 

K guys imma go otu this win DOH *tubed*
/respawn


----------



## Naked (Aug 21, 2010)

No camping for me. My highest flawless killstreak was 30 something.

Btw, did I mention that I hate UMP45 tryhards?


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 21, 2010)

i hate cold blooded pro 
people lie down on the floor with a HBS and commando and when you walk by stab 

this has gotten really popular as of late


----------



## Naked (Aug 21, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> i hate cold blooded pro
> people lie down on the floor with a HBS and commando and when you walk by stab
> 
> this has gotten really popular as of late



Luckily, I haven't run into that... yet.
But I ALWAYS use Ninja Pro.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 21, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Luckily, I haven't run into that... yet.
> But I ALWAYS use Ninja Pro.



oh yeah 
I use ninja pro 5/8 other 3 being 2 sit rep and a steady aim
But still when i wanna check around a corner and someone prone with CBP pops up and commandos me its retarded


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 21, 2010)

I've used Cold-Blooded/Ninja Pro since I started playing.


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 21, 2010)

Played a few games with a friend of mine. 
Haoh did his usual  "random joining in a match" and was witness to me and my friend messing with this guy on our team who called us ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for no reason (before hoah showed up).
Haoh it sucks that you had to be on the other team in the last match 
But at least you got to witness the fun arguement. Did he say anything about us after we left?


----------



## Gecka (Aug 21, 2010)

red tiger intervention, vector, wa2000, and fal

happy days


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 21, 2010)

red tiger


----------



## Gecka (Aug 21, 2010)

Red tiger is the best camo imo

artic looks good on certain guns though


----------



## Naked (Aug 21, 2010)

Red Tiger > Fall in my opinion. I use Desert sometimes because no one else uses it.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 21, 2010)

urban and fall are the worst camos


----------



## Gecka (Aug 21, 2010)

fall wa2000 though

pure sex


----------



## Naked (Aug 21, 2010)

Gecka said:


> fall wa2000 though
> 
> pure sex



I like the Intervention better just because of the fact that it's bolt-action.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 21, 2010)

Fall camo is just as gay and pretentious as tenth prestige.

artic however is super sexy on almost all of the weapons I use on a regular basis.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 21, 2010)

Urban camo is indeed the ugliest. I like Woodland on some guns, though. The Vector is really weird when it comes to camo, because it just seems a  bit blown up, at least for Digital.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 21, 2010)

digital red tiger blue tiger are camo's worth working for
Hence i stopped playing with the mini uzi at 249 headshots


----------



## Naked (Aug 21, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> digital red tiger blue tiger are camo's worth working for
> Hence i stopped playing with the mini uzi at 249 headshots



I wouldn't stop using the gun just because I don't want fall camo. However, I stop going for headshots after I get red tiger camo.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't even actively go for headshots unless I see a wookie with tunnel-vision or something.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 21, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Played a few games with a friend of mine.
> Haoh did his usual  "random joining in a match" and was witness to me and my friend messing with this guy on our team who called us ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for no reason (before hoah showed up).
> Haoh it sucks that you had to be on the other team in the last match
> But at least you got to witness the fun arguement. Did he say anything about us after we left?


I don't know. I wasn't listening. I heard you say musolini something. That's it. I muted all of you after that lol. I hate hearing people talk when I'm gaming. I always mute everyone. Damn my team was freaking retarded the last match. I think I was the only one in the positive.


----------



## Naked (Aug 21, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I don't know. I wasn't listening. I heard you say musolini something. That's it. I muted all of you after that lol. I hate hearing people talk when I'm gaming. I always mute everyone. Damn my team was freaking retarded the last match. I think I was the only one in the positive.



FFA FTW.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 21, 2010)

derp derp dumb


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 22, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I don't know. I wasn't listening. I heard you say musolini something. That's it. I muted all of you after that lol. I hate hearing people talk when I'm gaming. I always mute everyone. Damn my team was freaking retarded the last match. I think I was the only one in the positive.



Oh so you mute me and Crix huh, you fucking cunt.


----------



## Newton (Aug 22, 2010)

I dont blame him

we say so much bullshit and all talk at the same time and laugh and make loud noises, like Randizzle going BLARGRHSJSG  everytime he dies


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 22, 2010)

Newton said:


> I dont blame him
> 
> we say so much bullshit and all talk at the same time and laugh and make loud noises, like Randizzle going BLARGRHSJSG  everytime he dies



You ass, your supposed to be on my side on this.


----------



## Koppachino (Aug 22, 2010)

I never mute you guys lol, it's hilarious to hear you. Like in S&D where that other guy was swearing at Crix.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 22, 2010)

I usually mute everyone except team NF, unless if were stealing clantags


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 22, 2010)

L86 LSW gold title,


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 22, 2010)

The only gold emblem I have is the ACR one

And I have 3 mastery titles


----------



## Naked (Aug 22, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> The only gold emblem I have is the ACR one
> 
> And I have 3 mastery titles



12 Masteries.


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 22, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I don't know. I wasn't listening. I heard you say musolini something. That's it. I muted all of you after that lol. I hate hearing people talk when I'm gaming. I always mute everyone. Damn my team was freaking retarded the last match. I think I was the only one in the positive.



So.....you randomly join in my match and then you mute me  

I'm with nin on this one


----------



## Gecka (Aug 22, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> 12 Masteries.



Only masteries I don't have are the F2000, L86, and the m240.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 22, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Only masteries I don't have are the F2000


Got it.



Gecka said:


> L86


Got it.




Gecka said:


> and the m240.


Barely got it.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 22, 2010)

They're just guns I absolutely can't stand.

I have everything else though


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 22, 2010)

Mini Uzi and Vector = pek


----------



## Naked (Aug 22, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Only masteries I don't have are the F2000, L86, and the m240.



The F2000 was one of the first guns I unlocked all the attachments for. 
I stopped trying for masteries after my 12th.


----------



## Newton (Aug 22, 2010)

masteries are for pansies

silver skulls for many guns is where its at


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 22, 2010)

Newton said:


> masteries are for pansies
> 
> silver skulls for many guns is where its at



I agree, but it's time consuming so I won't bother wasting my time going for them all.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 22, 2010)

what are silver skulls again?


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 22, 2010)

Silver Skrull is the fusion of Silver Surfer and Super Skrull 
/Silver Skrull doesn't even exist


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 22, 2010)

through fusion dance or through otherwise family unfriendly ways?


----------



## Ito (Aug 22, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> what are silver skulls again?



2,500 kills with the weapon.


----------



## Eki (Aug 22, 2010)

So many weapons i barely use


----------



## Naked (Aug 22, 2010)

Newton said:


> masteries are for pansies
> 
> silver skulls for many guns is where its at



It's easy to get 2500 kills. All you have to do is use the gun often.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 22, 2010)

Getting 1000 headshots is a whole different story.


----------



## Newton (Aug 22, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> It's easy to get 2500 kills. All you have to do is use the gun often.



its even easier to get mastery


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 22, 2010)

Crix get the fuck online!......please.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 22, 2010)

Team NF ASSEMBLE!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 22, 2010)

xbl or psn??


----------



## Naked (Aug 22, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> xbl or psn??



Most of us are on the PS3.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 22, 2010)

Team NF/^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is the PS3 side, I'm not sure if the 360 side roles with a certain tag or just run together as is.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 22, 2010)

most of us run with the derp or derp variant


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 22, 2010)

'cept me, for I am a Norse God.


----------



## Newton (Aug 22, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Crix get the fuck online!......please.





Brandon Heat said:


> Team NF ASSEMBLE!



I won't be home til tonight


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 22, 2010)

Newton said:


> I won't be home til tonight



You bastard, because you didn't come Brandon is now dead (in MW2). We are having a funeral service later this week so you better attend cause it's all your fault.


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 22, 2010)

So I just watched the Expendables....it makes me want to shoot the AA-12 so much.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 22, 2010)

lol this one guy was just raping our spawn points with a javalin. tried to get him with a pred but (naturally shitty connection) lag made me hit nothing.


----------



## Fatality (Aug 22, 2010)

If your not going for nukes, what killstreak setup do you use (Groundwar, Dom, TDM)


----------



## Gecka (Aug 22, 2010)

3-4-5

keeps you in the battlefield


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 22, 2010)

My favorite Killstreak setup is Predator, Harrier, AC130 but I rarely use it because I am not all that good.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 22, 2010)

my fav KS:

3 5 6

3 4 5/5

7 9 11

7 9 15


----------



## Rokudaime1010 (Aug 22, 2010)

I usually stay with Predator, Harrier, Pave Low.
I called my buddy crazy for having Harrier, Pave Low, Chopper Gunner...but then I played on his profile, and got all three killstreaks...and raped the whole lobby.lol


----------



## Id (Aug 22, 2010)

Damn you real life responsibilities. Why must I miss out on the simpler joys of life, like gaming with ma buddies.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 23, 2010)

Those were some good games.

It was good to have a priv match again.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Aug 23, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Those were some good games.
> 
> It was good to have a priv match again.



Yea it was pretty good we should do one in subbase next time.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 23, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Oh so you mute me and Crix huh, you fucking cunt.


hahaha crix and he's friends can be too much sometimes haha. I can't concentrate because I'm laughing too hard because of them. I usually don't mute you guys though. Especially with S&D. Also when I have my mic on I keep you guys on as well. Otherwise I mute everyone. 


Newton said:


> I dont blame him
> 
> we say so much bullshit and all talk at the same time and laugh and make loud noises, like Randizzle going BLARGRHSJSG  everytime he dies


Randizzle really cracks me up. Plus your laughing doesn't help haha. 



narutosushi said:


> So.....you randomly join in my match and then you mute me
> 
> I'm with nin on this one


dude I don't know what was going on, but everyone was talking and I heard my name fall a couple of times. I was like fuck it. Too much shit going on. Mute and try later. 

You know who's really funny. Saint Spike. I've never seen someone talk that much shit before haha. When he gets some kills in he think he's rambo. Freaking hilarious.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 23, 2010)

My general KS set-up is: Predator/Harrier/Pavelow. For HC I use UAV/Care Package/Harrier.


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 23, 2010)

Predator, Harrier, and Chopper Gunner

Im gonna change to AC130 once I get 1000 kills with the Chopper


----------



## Eki (Aug 23, 2010)

Id said:


> Damn you real life responsibilities. Why must I miss out on the simpler joys of life, like gaming with ma buddies.



I know how you feel


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 23, 2010)

Finally got my final call sign together. 

L86 LSW gold skull and the final sentry gun emblem. (the one you get for getting 1000 kills with it.)


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Aug 23, 2010)

Working on getting the vector god skulls, almost done with the barrett and wa2000.


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 23, 2010)

Got the Chopper Gunner Emblem for 1000 kills.

Now to work on the AC-130 emblem. So far I only have 5 kills


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 23, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Got the Chopper Gunner Emblem for 1000 kills.
> 
> Now to work on the AC-130 emblem. So far I only have 5 kills



Wait, you mean you have never used the AC-130??


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 23, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Wait, you mean you have never used the AC-130??



They suck donkey balls. Why would he.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 23, 2010)

Dynamite Right said:


> They suck donkey balls. Why would he.



Cr1t1kal who got killed by a randomly spraying Chopper Gunner would like you clean the shit off his walls.


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 23, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Wait, you mean you have never used the AC-130??



On my first account I have 200 kills with the AC-130. I never used it on my second account


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 23, 2010)

Dynamite Right said:


> They suck donkey balls. Why would he.


This proves otherwise. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EIMO2FtzFI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 23, 2010)

AC-130+ Danger Close Pro is shits and giggles. Just don't try that shit on HC.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 23, 2010)

Only just started watching some matches of Randy Savage and holy shit, this dude is gdlk.


----------



## Naked (Aug 23, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Only just started watching some matches of Randy Savage and holy shit, this dude is gdlk.



Haha, I know. I've seen his videos since the start. It should be illegal for him to play. :S


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 23, 2010)

Getting 3 AC-130's in 1 game with a silenced spas without SP, like wtf.


----------



## Naked (Aug 23, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Getting 3 AC-130's in 1 game with a silenced spas without SP, like wtf.



Yeah, I know. He'd done that multiple times and he would've gotten more than 3, but he was killed by bullshit.


----------



## Id (Aug 23, 2010)

PS3 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) I has an idea, lets go boosting.


----------



## Naked (Aug 23, 2010)

Id said:


> PS3 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) I has an idea, lets go boosting.



That's no fun. :S

How 'bout booster hunting?


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't boost, I do my shit legit.


----------



## Id (Aug 23, 2010)

Come on, I have yet to boost.


----------



## Naked (Aug 23, 2010)

Id said:


> Come on, I have yet to boost.



What do you need?


----------



## Id (Aug 23, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> What do you need?



some willing to take a bullet for me. Like 25 bullets per match.


----------



## Magnificent (Aug 23, 2010)

God I hate Favela map.


----------



## Id (Aug 23, 2010)

Playing Nazi Zombie.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 23, 2010)

Id said:


> some willing to take a bullet for me. Like 25 bullets per match.



id, the NF MW2 community frowns upon that shit


----------



## Naked (Aug 23, 2010)

Id said:


> Playing Nazi Zombie.



Full party? I'll join if you've got room.


----------



## Id (Aug 23, 2010)

Ok, OK. No boosting. But I want to know who own World at War. I really want to play Nazi Zombie.


----------



## Creator (Aug 23, 2010)

Id said:


> Ok, OK. No boosting. But I want to know who own World at War. I really want to play Nazi Zombie.



Apprently, Zombies confirmed on Black Ops.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 23, 2010)

Man that SandyRavage guy is awesome haha. I love his FFA booster video. Freaking awesome. Also him with the SPAS is overkill. Even though he mostly plays noobs (pretty much prestige 1 and 2 guys) he's still really good. You can tell by how quick and precise he aims.


----------



## Id (Aug 23, 2010)

I guess everyone got rid of their WaW copy, damn these guys suck.


----------



## Naked (Aug 23, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Man that SandyRavage guy is awesome haha. I love his FFA booster video. Freaking awesome. Also him with the SPAS is overkill. Even though he mostly plays noobs (pretty much prestige 1 and 2 guys) he's still really good. You can tell by how quick and precise he aims.



He also knows the max amount of bullets it takes to kill someone with the UMP45 so he doesn't waste bullets. This guy's a genius. I also like the Duke Nukem audio clips he puts in.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 23, 2010)

any ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) can look at the charts. and only they use UMP


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 23, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> You know who's really funny. Saint Spike. I've never seen someone talk that much shit before haha. When he gets some kills in he think he's rambo. Freaking hilarious.



You can thank my bro and my Dad for that lol


----------



## Naked (Aug 23, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> any ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) can look at the charts. and only they use UMP



He doesn't just use the UMP45. 
Watch this. 

*Spoiler*: _God playing MW2_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://forums.narutofan.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=34571381[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 23, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> You can thank my bro and my Dad for that lol


Hahaha you're hilarious. I was like dammn he must be on a freaking rampage. I check his score: 14-12 hahaha. The dude on the other team was going crazy.

I agree. Everyone can check how many bullets you need to kill someone. That doesn't matter. More importantly he has very fast reflexes and is precise. Also knowing every damn respawn spot in the game helps you as well lol


----------



## Naked (Aug 23, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Hahaha you're hilarious. I was like dammn he must be on a freaking rampage. I check his score: 14-12 hahaha. The dude on the other team was going crazy.
> 
> I agree. Everyone can check how many bullets you need to kill someone. That doesn't matter. More importantly he has very fast reflexes and is precise. Also knowing every damn respawn spot in the game helps you as well lol



I meant he fires just the right amount of bullets to kill someone. It shows how experienced he is.

In that one video, he went 72 - 3 I think. Granted he had 2 AC-130s, he's still a beast.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah that's true. Though a lot of his kills were duo to killstreaks. It's funny how nobody goes coldblooded. Even when they're trying to shoot down air support. How retarded can you be?


----------



## Gecka (Aug 23, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> He also knows the max amount of bullets it takes to kill someone with the UMP45 so he doesn't waste bullets. This guy's a genius. I also like the Duke Nukem audio clips he puts in.



It's called precision, everyone learns it after a while.

Sandy is an average 360 player, with excellent presentation.

Welcome to machinima.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 23, 2010)

Not dissing ravage though, but he is no "genius."


----------



## Superior (Aug 23, 2010)

I love destroying people with only a handgun.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 23, 2010)

I hate 3 round burst guns but I have been destroying people with the Famas in Hardcore HQ recently. One burst on target does the job nicely.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 23, 2010)

FAMAS does that in core too >_>


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 23, 2010)

Yup, UMP is noskillmode.


----------



## Eki (Aug 23, 2010)

I just don't care when someone bitches at me for a gun i use. Game is so old now :/

time for Reach and Medal of Honor to take over


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 24, 2010)

old game means you should run some new and interesting load outs bro, not durr hurr marathon, SP, ninja, UMP


----------



## Eki (Aug 24, 2010)

Its only funner for a short amount of time


----------



## Naked (Aug 24, 2010)

Intervention only for me.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 24, 2010)

You gotta challenge yourself in different ways or play with friends or else this game gets boring fast.


----------



## Naked (Aug 24, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> You gotta challenge yourself in different ways or play with friends or else this game gets boring fast.



Try playing with one hand like this guy:

... but he has no choice since he has brachial plexus.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm amazed he can play on a ps3 controller

360 is still impressive, but not as much as ps3

Honestly I don't see why he doesn't just get a customized controller


----------



## Naked (Aug 24, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I'm amazed he can play on a ps3 controller
> 
> 360 is still impressive, but not as much as ps3
> 
> Honestly I don't see why he doesn't just get a customized controller



He wants to be original I guess, but if I was him, I'd probably just get the customized controller or not play at all because of the extreme advantage other people would have over me.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 24, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Try playing with one hand like this guy:
> 
> ... but he has no choice since he has brachial plexus.



Ah not really the kind of challenge I had in mind, I feel sorry for the guy but at the same time impressed how he manages to play like that.


----------



## Newton (Aug 24, 2010)

lol I saw Nin hit a guy with a Riot shield twice today and the guy straight up didn't die


----------



## Gecka (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh

I should train Nf360 how to riot shield with C4

I've stoppped doing it because people make it their duty to harass me days after a beatdown

no joke, 3 people gave me shit days after 1 search ownage


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 24, 2010)

It's not like he had painkiller, I was so confused. 

Then everyone was like what the hell he hit him twice and he didn't die, and then you messaged saying wtf. 

Weird day for me man.


----------



## Naked (Aug 24, 2010)

You guys know how to flash knife with the riot shield, right? 
To make the delay between hits faster?


----------



## Gecka (Aug 24, 2010)

It's better known as riot(shield) canceling

But I have yet to try it out, honestly nobody has the common courtesy to just slowly beat the fucking shit out of your opponent anymore


----------



## Newton (Aug 24, 2010)

I'd never speed that up

seeing them panic and throw shit at you and all that bs is half the fun of using the shield


----------



## Naked (Aug 24, 2010)

Gecka said:


> It's better known as riot(shield) canceling
> 
> But I have yet to try it out, honestly nobody has the common courtesy to just slowly beat the fucking shit out of your opponent anymore



I learned it as "flash knifing" because it works with regular melee as well.

I like the C4 strategy too.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 24, 2010)

I do it sometimes, but most of the time I just like seeing them panic and then bashing them slowly to death. Makes things so much funnier.


----------



## Naked (Aug 24, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I do it sometimes, but most of the time I just like seeing them panic and then bashing them slowly to death. Makes things so much funnier.



It's no fun if you die. :/


----------



## Newton (Aug 24, 2010)

simple

don't die


----------



## Naked (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't. I use the Intervention.


----------



## kagegak (Aug 24, 2010)

i was playing mw2 today and gues what i played with optic nation (the guys from machinima) they are pretty awesome


----------



## Gecka (Aug 24, 2010)

Nae, the reason I got so good with C4 is because of riot shielding with it


----------



## Gecka (Aug 24, 2010)

kagegak said:


> i was playing mw2 today and gues what i played with optic nation (the guys from machinima) they are pretty awesome



No, you didn't.

PS3 or 360?

And were they QS'ing or just playing normally?

Also if you could name at least a few of the optics, that'd be nice.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 24, 2010)

oh yeah my gold expires on friday


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 24, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> It's no fun if you die. :/



If you come up against a riot shield guy all you do is.....run like a bitch


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 24, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> oh yeah my gold expires on friday



So buy 13 months for like 30 bucks.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 24, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> So buy 13 months for like 30 bucks.



Is that song kind of promo I don't know about? Normally 12 months is $50 then you get a bonus month or some shit. I'm good until February so I don't really care, just curious.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 24, 2010)

get it on new egg, they have 30-35 $ sales often


----------



## Eki (Aug 24, 2010)

I was so pissed that i had bought a 12 month card and then when i get home and turn on my xbox and i see this special deal


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 24, 2010)

newegg, those who know, know eggs


----------



## Naked (Aug 24, 2010)

Gecka said:


> No, you didn't.
> 
> PS3 or 360?
> 
> ...



I played with OpTic Jambi on the PS3. He's pretty cool.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 24, 2010)

I just buy it online on the cheap.


----------



## Eki (Aug 24, 2010)

wtf is optic


----------



## Id (Aug 24, 2010)

PS3 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)...... ASSEMBLE!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 24, 2010)

Cant, internet is fucking up

Ill tell you when Ill be able to start playing online again though


----------



## Arsecynic (Aug 24, 2010)

Eki said:


> wtf is optic



Sniping clan, they got pretty big pre-MW2 (COD4 basically). 




Don't go on there if you hate quickscoipng.


----------



## Eki (Aug 24, 2010)

loooooooooool, sniping clan.


----------



## Naked (Aug 24, 2010)

Id said:


> PS3 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)...... ASSEMBLE!



It's ALWAYS the days I'm not home.


----------



## Id (Aug 24, 2010)

PS3 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) need to like record our matches, and like make a meme for ourselves, and like get a better clan name. Yeah.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 24, 2010)

not sure if I want to buy 12 months live. I'm not (atm) planning on getting Black-Ops, and I doubt anyone on my friends list will be playing this game after Reach/BlackOps comes out.


----------



## Arsecynic (Aug 24, 2010)

Eki said:


> loooooooooool, sniping clan.



There was quite a competitive sniping community in COD4 you know (1v1's, sniping scrims), maybe you didn't know that though, because MW2 shat all over it. 

Obviously it's nothing like sweaty and super-competitive like GameBattles/Decerto, but it was just good fun.


----------



## Eki (Aug 24, 2010)

Halo takes more skill than that shit lulz


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm online just invite whenever. As for recording matches I'd love to but I don't have the equipment so that falls on you guys.


----------



## Naked (Aug 24, 2010)

I've got several friends that can record. I'm also getting a HD PVR soon.


----------



## Superior (Aug 24, 2010)

My game is cursed, whenever I fire a gun off my controllers shuts off on me and I get killed.


----------



## Eki (Aug 24, 2010)

Maybe its a sign too get a new one? lulz.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 24, 2010)

My controller used to shut off all the time, too, when I first got my console. It stopped on it's own. Dunno why it did it but it doesn't anymore so I'm cool.

Went 24 and 3 earlier in Team Deathmatch on Underpass using:

Silenced UMP45 Red Dot
Silenced G18 Red Dot
Claymore
Flash Grenade
Bling Pro
Stopping Power Pro
SitRep Pro
Martyrdom

Felt good, man.


----------



## Naked (Aug 24, 2010)

Panic said:


> My controller used to shut off all the time, too, when I first got my console. It stopped on it's own. Dunno why it did it but it doesn't anymore so I'm cool.
> 
> Went 24 and 3 earlier in Team Deathmatch on Underpass using:
> 
> ...



LOL, UMP.


----------



## Superior (Aug 24, 2010)

Eki said:


> Maybe its a sign too get a new one? lulz.


I'm too cheap.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 24, 2010)

24-3

is that a personal best or something?


----------



## Naked (Aug 24, 2010)

Most kills I've ever had in a MW2 TDM was 50 something. 

Most kills I've ever had in a MW2 game was over 140.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 24, 2010)

Pretty fun thing happened today. I was playing over at my friends house on Vacant and I got to a streak of 8 and for the sake of fun I put emergency airdrop as one of Kill streaks.  I decide to wait till the start of the next round to call them in (was playing demolition). So at the start of round 2 my spawn is by those box/crate things outside, I call my airdrop in and the boxes drop _to the left side of the fence_. I tried to get em but it was impossible. Later I got another one but I called that one at a different spot (two predators, a stealth bomber and a UAV).


----------



## Random (Aug 24, 2010)

Most kills Ive ever had in MW2 TDM.... 22

Yea as you can see i pretty much suck at the game


----------



## Gecka (Aug 24, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Most kills I've ever had in a MW2 TDM was 50 something.
> 
> Most kills I've ever had in a MW2 game was over 140.



I was in an infection lobby ground war, so chopper gunner bullets went through almost every surface in the game, except cement, and did 300 damage. So it shot through most buildings. And carepackages dropped resupplies, EMPs, chopper gunners, and AC-130s only.

Stopping power also made bullets do 500 damage so OHK unless shooting through cement. Awesome.


I got 200+ kills along with some other guys going 150+


----------



## Eki (Aug 25, 2010)

I hate those games that seem to last for an hour


----------



## Naked (Aug 25, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I was in an infection lobby ground war, so chopper gunner bullets went through almost every surface in the game, except cement, and did 300 damage. So it shot through most buildings. And carepackages dropped resupplies, EMPs, chopper gunners, and AC-130s only.
> 
> Stopping power also made bullets do 500 damage so OHK unless shooting through cement. Awesome.
> 
> ...



I meant in non-infection lobbies.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 25, 2010)

Don't high kills in the 100+ numbers require some spawncamping?



Eki said:


> I hate those games that seem to last for an hour


sabotage. I got so mind-numbingly bored I killed self in overtime. Probably would have just been better if I quit the game, but it was somewhat appropriate to end my misery in-game.


----------



## Naked (Aug 25, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> sabotage. I got so mind-numbingly bored I killed self in overtime. Probably would have just been better if I quit the game, but it was somewhat appropriate to end my misery in-game.



Sabotage is a quick, easy win when you have a full party of decent players.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 25, 2010)

If Team NF is assembling later on today message me or post here, be playing SC2 meanwhile.


----------



## Eternal Pein (Aug 25, 2010)

All i ever play is S&D anymore, i can't take the little kids screaming all the time though


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 25, 2010)

i loved being the first and only dead person killed on my team in S&D
The rage that happens when someone dies in S&D is


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 25, 2010)

Get your ass in my party Nin.

I'll be waiting....


----------



## Naked (Aug 25, 2010)

You guys still online? I wanna get into the party.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 25, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Get your ass in my party Nin.
> 
> I'll be waiting....



My bad didn't see your message. Post on here whenever your going back online.


----------



## Fatality (Aug 25, 2010)

What pisses you off more? 

Hitmarkers with Sniper Rifles and/or Shotguns
Hitmarkers with Explosives (Grenades, Predator Missiles, RPG, Javelin etc.)
Claymores not killing people


----------



## Gecka (Aug 25, 2010)

Hitmarkers with snipers


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 25, 2010)

Hit-markers with Sniper rifles. :33


----------



## Naked (Aug 25, 2010)

Fatality said:


> What pisses you off more?
> 
> Hitmarkers with Sniper Rifles and/or Shotguns
> Hitmarkers with Explosives (Grenades, Predator Missiles, RPG, Javelin etc.)
> Claymores not killing people



Hitmarkers with snipers easily. 

Shotguns are overpowered anyway.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 25, 2010)

Shotguns are underpowered if anything.


----------



## Naked (Aug 25, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Shotguns are underpowered if anything.



Are you kidding me? They aren't even primaries, but people use them like they are.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 25, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> i loved being the first and only dead person killed on my team in S&D
> The rage that happens when someone dies in S&D is



Ahh I remember when I was addicted to S&D...


----------



## Naked (Aug 25, 2010)

The only game modes I play regularly are Domination, Search and Destroy, Free for All, and Hardcore Headquarters.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't know why but my trigger finger becomes 100X better when I use scavenger and extended mags on a gun

i ran around in tdm and got called out for having a modded controller by the entire team


----------



## Naked (Aug 25, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I don't know why but my trigger finger becomes 100X better when I use scavenger and extended mags on a gun
> 
> i ran around in tdm and got called out for having a modded controller by the entire team



My trigger finger becomes 9001 times better when I'm under pressure, but I guess everyone's like that. 

My friends and I used to have pistol matches for fun.


----------



## Eki (Aug 25, 2010)

Because you don't have to worry about running out of ammo


----------



## Gecka (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah, guess it's just a psychological thing.

mebbe


----------



## Eki (Aug 25, 2010)

I fire like a mad man when i have the FAL and scavenger


----------



## Naked (Aug 25, 2010)

I'd rather use Sleight of Hand instead of Scavenger.
That's just my preference.


----------



## Eki (Aug 25, 2010)

Not enough ammo for me :/


----------



## Naked (Aug 25, 2010)

Eki said:


> Not enough ammo for me :/



I usually just pick up another gun.

Or die by Commando/Noob Tubes.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 26, 2010)

I love people who say, "It's in the game, so I'll use it."

And I just reference the AWP from counter strike


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 26, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Are you kidding me? They aren't even primaries, but people use them like they are.



They used to be. And they are still underpowered, they should have a lot more range than they do. And if you complain about being unable to beat them in CQC, well fuckin' duh, that's where a shotgun rules supreme.

Besides, if you're going to be a little bitch and complain about shotguns, do the same about machine pistols.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 26, 2010)

AKIMBO EXTENDED MAG GLOCKS WITH STOPPING POWER
TROLLING TO THE MAX


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 26, 2010)

STEADY AIM AKIMBO RAFFICA'S WITH STOPPING POWER

WOOKIE FUCKTARDS MAXXXXXX-U!


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 26, 2010)

LAST STAND AKIMBO RAFFS WITH SP
OH SHITTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 26, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> LAST STAND AKIMBO RAFFS WITH SP
> OH SHITTTTTTTTTT



Troll tier!


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 26, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> Troll tier!



yeah
yeah it is


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 26, 2010)

Also, ultimate troll-tier is last stand akimbo rafficas in hardcore.


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 26, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> They used to be. And they are still underpowered, they should have a lot more range than they do. And if you complain about being unable to beat them in CQC, well fuckin' duh, that's where a shotgun rules supreme.
> 
> Besides, if you're going to be a little bitch and complain about shotguns, do the same about machine pistols.



Dont you complain about Bling and Scrambler?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 26, 2010)

They are nub perks, yes.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 26, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> LAST STAND AKIMBO RAFFS WITH SP
> OH SHITTTTTTTTTT


I trolled my last/final stand challenges this way. 5 killstreak in those last 10 seconds  felt good man.


----------



## Eki (Aug 26, 2010)

SPAS 12!! OMNOM OMNOM OMNOM OMNOM


----------



## Naked (Aug 26, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> They used to be. And they are still underpowered, they should have a lot more range than they do. And if you complain about being unable to beat them in CQC, well fuckin' duh, that's where a shotgun rules supreme.
> 
> Besides, if you're going to be a little bitch and complain about shotguns, do the same about machine pistols.



Alright numbnuts.
First of all, the shotguns in MW2 are better than the ones in CoD4. There's a reason why shotguns are banned in MLG varient.

Secondly, I don't care for machine pistols either. In my opinion, handguns should be the only secondary weapons.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 26, 2010)

akimbo magnums friend, realtalk


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 26, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> akimbo magnums friend, realtalk



What mah boy said.


----------



## Jeefus (Aug 26, 2010)

YOOOOOOOOO

Just got home. Got new modem.  What time we gathering?


----------



## Koppachino (Aug 26, 2010)

^I'll be on in an hour or two.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 26, 2010)

Anyone get the carpet bomber challenge? I got it last week by total coincedence. I was like fuck it. Lets drop it towards bomb B. To my suprise the whole enemy team dies lol. 7 kills in one go. I'm almost at 250 SB kills now. Takes too freaking long I tell you. 

Also I don't know wtf I'm doing wrong with the nuke challenge. The challenge is: Nuke the enemy when your team is losing. You know how many times I've done this? At least 10 times. I've nuked well over 50 times. Hell I nuked 5 times yesterday just to get the challenge. But it wouldn't freaking work. I always try it with Demo when my team is losing 0-1. 1 time I even waited till the last 2 seconds... Enemie went bananas.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 26, 2010)

stealth bomber is chuunin lvl. I've only once gotten 4 kills with it, otherwise, only one or two kills. Granted I only play S&D/TDM/HCTDM, but still fuck. Not worth the killsteak.


----------



## Naked (Aug 26, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Also I don't know wtf I'm doing wrong with the nuke challenge. The challenge is: Nuke the enemy when your team is losing. You know how many times I've done this? At least 10 times. I've nuked well over 50 times. Hell I nuked 5 times yesterday just to get the challenge. But it wouldn't freaking work. I always try it with Demo when my team is losing 0-1. 1 time I even waited till the last 2 seconds... Enemie went bananas.



Haha, are you sure you don't already have it?

Try getting it in a different game mode. I got mine in Domination.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 26, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> stealth bomber is chuunin lvl. I've only once gotten 4 kills with it, otherwise, only one or two kills. Granted I only play S&D/TDM/HCTDM, but still fuck. Not worth the killsteak.



The highest amount of kills i got with 1 SB is 5.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 26, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Haha, are you sure you don't already have it?
> 
> Try getting it in a different game mode. I got mine in Domination.


Nope I'm sure. Cause I've checked under intimidation (I think it falls under that). It's the only challenge I have left open with that mounted machine gun challenge. I will try on domination next time. 

@Deathgun and Nae'blis, yeah getting multikill with sb is really hard. The most I had before I finished the challenge was 5 as well. Seriously it ain't worth shit. I hate it. I'm switching to AC130 after I get to 250. I only have 50 kills with the AC130 lol.


----------



## Naked (Aug 26, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Nope I'm sure. Cause I've checked under intimidation (I think it falls under that). It's the only challenge I have left open with that mounted machine gun challenge. I will try on domination next time.
> 
> @Deathgun and Nae'blis, yeah getting multikill with sb is really hard. The most I had before I finished the challenge was 5 as well. Seriously it ain't worth shit. I hate it. I'm switching to AC130 after I get to 250. I only have 50 kills with the AC130 lol.



I never use the Stealth Bomber since I called in my twenty-fifth. I still don't have that challenge completed.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 26, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Nope I'm sure. Cause I've checked under intimidation (I think it falls under that). It's the only challenge I have left open with that mounted machine gun challenge. I will try on domination next time.
> 
> @Deathgun and Nae'blis, yeah getting multikill with sb is really hard. The most I had before I finished the challenge was 5 as well. Seriously it ain't worth shit. I hate it. I'm switching to AC130 after I get to 250. I only have 50 kills with the AC130 lol.



I have 1000 kill on my sentry gun, predator, harrier and the AC-130.
I recently spammed the shit out sentry gun to get to that amount, i wanted the emblem you get for it.

I have like 207 for the SB.


----------



## Naked (Aug 26, 2010)

I have about 800 kills with the Precision Airstrike. Almost finished with that.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm at 900+ with precision airstrike. Almost done. I've used it since day one though (harrier strike). I have 1000 kills with Pavelow, harrier, pred.mis, Chopper and that's about it. I've never thought about using other killstreaks. But now that the game is getting boring I'm trying shit out. I've never been that good with AC130, but I think it's about time I test that out. 

Also what's you guys favorite gun to use with Hardline (no burst weapons). I use it with the m4a1. That thing is really accurate I love it. And it has a big magazine. Scar is good as well, but I hate the small mag.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 26, 2010)

I love hardline on the scar, and to make up for the small mag i use extended mags


----------



## Kermit (Aug 26, 2010)

Sup my brothers just hanging in here gotta say MW2 is an alright game for when you're 'lone by the couch with a couple of naggins and you just wanna make a little ten year old feel degraded. Gotta love gettin hooked up with an mp5k man they dont make em like that anymore. not part of my crew unless you gots the skills that make a real man you get it.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 26, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I love hardline on the scar, and to make up for the small mag i use extended mags


That could do the trick. But then again, I'm going to lose my sure kills with my noobtube lol.


----------



## TheRoyal (Aug 26, 2010)

Well time to give in already I guess. I suppose reserve breaks down when you're dealing with people who a) think mw2 is good b) think they are good at mw2.

I could probably beat most of you, I don't have com pro and I haven't had since my first run, the game has fucking awful physics, it's full of shitty players and the lag is often unbearable. Why even bother playing when game breaking shit that takes zero skill like noob tubing, intervention, ACR, Com pro etc is rampant?


----------



## TheRoyal (Aug 26, 2010)

Also only guns I ever use are MG4, Tar 21 and HBAR, occasional MP5k / LSW / RPD early on.


----------



## TheRoyal (Aug 26, 2010)

Is anyone looking forward to black ops?


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 26, 2010)

So now that I can afford it I may actually get black-ops.

Are any of you guys (PS3 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) included) going to play this game once black-ops comes out?


----------



## Eki (Aug 26, 2010)

No im not getting black ops sadly. 

MW2 ruined my CoD experience. So Reach, Medal of honor, and Marvel vs Capcom 3 are my games to be owned :3


----------



## TheRoyal (Aug 26, 2010)

Eki said:


> No im not getting black ops sadly.
> 
> MW2 ruined my CoD experience. So Reach, Medal of honor, and Marvel vs Capcom 3 are my games to be owned :3



Man i felt raped by mw2 as well. IW are a real let down. But treyarch is handling Black Ops and since they actually bother to fix their games instead of releasing pricey DLC i will give them the benefit of the doubt.

Considering MoH too, can't get reach due to console choice, but it looks kinda good.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 26, 2010)

Someone should call a mod but I'm too lazy to do it. 

I don't think I will be playing MW2 if I do pick up Black Ops. I don't see a reason to play two similar games consistently online.


----------



## Naked (Aug 26, 2010)

Did they announce that a zombie mode would definitely be in Black Ops? 

The only reason for me to buy Black Ops would be a Zombie Mode.


----------



## Memos (Aug 27, 2010)

Even one more spam/troll/flame post from anyone in here is getting a ban. Cut it out.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 27, 2010)

great, now that that is over, does anybody have a link to the new trailer of black ops(came out a few days ago)


----------



## TheRoyal (Aug 27, 2010)

isn't in on callofduty.com?

idk im avoiding trailers because i'd rather be surprised by some things in the game


----------



## Naked (Aug 27, 2010)

Gecka said:


> great, now that that is over, does anybody have a link to the new trailer of black ops(came out a few days ago)



Are you talking about the Multiplayer teaser? or was there something else released?


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 27, 2010)

Man i just missed an epic arguement I guess haha.

Has anyone pre-ordered Black Ops yet?


----------



## Naked (Aug 27, 2010)

Someone should create a Black Ops thread...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 27, 2010)

wtf happened up there :S pm me somebody

anywho, i ain't getting black ops.  I'm tired of the cheaters and lowlife noobs in mw2, and i know those guys are gonna get black ops just to break the game and be noobs in that too.  

no thanks.


----------



## Naked (Aug 27, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> wtf happened up there :S pm me somebody
> 
> anywho, i ain't getting black ops.  I'm tired of the cheaters and lowlife noobs in mw2, and i know those guys are gonna get black ops just to break the game and be noobs in that too.
> 
> no thanks.



A couple of people got into a fight over something not related to MW2.

If it has a zombie mode, I'm getting it. I'm not that interested in the Multiplayer.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Aug 27, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Man i just missed an epic arguement I guess haha.
> 
> Has anyone pre-ordered Black Ops yet?



Yup preordered mine about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Naked (Aug 27, 2010)

Gonna preorder the Hardened edition. 4 Zombie maps.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 27, 2010)

Eki said:


> Lol, frustrated cause you acually had to do something?



qft!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 27, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Man i just missed an epic arguement I guess haha.
> 
> Has anyone pre-ordered Black Ops yet?


Believe me there was nothing epic about it. 

Anyone getting on today? Need some buddies to test out the ac130.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 27, 2010)

Probably in a hour or so from now, I got some stuff to take care of first.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 27, 2010)

Cool. I'll be on in an hour or so as well. Busy atm.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 27, 2010)

zombie nazi? is that co op? single player? how do u play?


----------



## Taki (Aug 27, 2010)

Not even touching Black ops, MW2 screwed COD for me. Ill watch the campaign when its leaked. As for MP, I can see a MW2 re-skin, with added film clip recorder.


----------



## Ito (Aug 27, 2010)

I took the liberty of making a Black Ops thread.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 27, 2010)

There already is a Black Ops thread:


----------



## Ito (Aug 27, 2010)

I searched and didn't find anything.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 27, 2010)

Lies. 


mts.


----------



## Ito (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm totally cereal. What's mts?


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 27, 2010)

Message too short.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey Johnny, I just got the Red Dragon in FAble 2 before the time-skip.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 27, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Hey Johnny, I just got the Red Dragon in FAble 2 before the time-skip.



Been there done that. Now go get the Rammer 

Anyway. If you want me on MW2.
Spam me with invites


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 27, 2010)

how suspiciously fortuitous your timing is


----------



## Gecka (Aug 27, 2010)

Trying out halo 3 multiplayer

wish me luck


----------



## Naked (Aug 27, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Been there done that. Now go get the Rammer
> 
> Anyway. If you want me on MW2.
> Spam me with invites



360 or PS3?


----------



## Ito (Aug 27, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Trying out halo 3 multiplayer
> 
> wish me luck



How could you?


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 27, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Trying out halo 3 multiplayer
> 
> wish me luck



Cheating whore...
I though our commitment meant something to you *runs and cries*


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 27, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> 360 or PS3?



Xbox Kickflip 360


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 27, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Been there done that. Now go get the Rammer



I don't like crossbows. 

Knothole has some interesting stuff, though.


----------



## Eki (Aug 27, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Trying out halo 3 multiplayer
> 
> wish me luck



Oh, god, its horrible


----------



## Naked (Aug 27, 2010)

Eki said:


> Oh, god, its horrible



It's still probably better than MW2 multiplayer.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 27, 2010)

well, i might seriously be done with mw2, my disc won't run


----------



## Gecka (Aug 28, 2010)

sucks bro .


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 28, 2010)

Don't let that discourage you! A few months ago I accidentally wrapped my charge and play kit wire around my foot while I was playing and didn't notice so when I got up to get a drink I accidentally pulled my Xbox about an inch. It was just enough to make the disc fall off the tray, get a circle scratch, then realign with the tray. It wouldn't play on Xbox LIVE anymore. I flipped the fuck out and decided I would play something else for a while but I found myself at a Super Walmart at 3 in the morning, not even 24 hours later, buying a new disc. Does that make me an addict?


----------



## Naked (Aug 28, 2010)

Just played #1 team in the Gamebattles team ladder. 

We got wrecked.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 28, 2010)

Psh, their just lucky they didn't face NF's dream team.


----------



## Naked (Aug 28, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Psh, their just lucky they didn't face NF's dream team.



Get the best PS3 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) on the forum (besides me), make a Gamebattles team, and play us. I wanna see what'd happen.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 28, 2010)

Ah by a NF dream team I meant a mix of the best PS3 players we have and the 360 players. So off the top of my head the team would be like, Crix (Newton), Gecka, Hangatýr, Chem, Deathgun and Nae'blis.

I'm too much of a wild card/inconsistent to be on a NF dream team. I'm not sure who's the best players on the 360 side of NF since I never got too play with any of them, but I'm just making a educated guess on who the top guys over there are.


----------



## Naked (Aug 28, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Ah by a NF dream team I meant a mix of the best PS3 players we have and the 360 players. So off the top of my head the team would be like, Crix (Newton), Gecka, Hangat?r, Chem, Deathgun and Nae'blis.
> 
> I'm too much of a wild card/inconsistent to be on a NF dream team. I'm not sure who's the best players on the 360 side of NF since I never got too play with any of them, but I'm just making a educated guess on who the top guys over there are.



Too bad you can't crossover systems. 
And what about Id? Not good enough?


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 28, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Too bad you can't crossover systems.
> And what about Id? Not good enough?



Oh I'm not saying that. Like I said the people I listed are like off the top of my head who I think would make a really strong team.

Yeah sadly there isn't crossovers. Only solution is a few people make the sacrifice and join up on 1 console.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 28, 2010)

Me Newton and Dave would destroy


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 28, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Ah by a NF dream team I meant a mix of the best PS3 players we have and the 360 players. So off the top of my head the team would be like, Crix (Newton), Gecka, Hangat?r, Chem, Deathgun and Nae'blis.
> 
> I'm too much of a wild card/inconsistent to be on a NF dream team. I'm not sure who's the best players on the 360 side of NF since I never got too play with any of them, but I'm just making a educated guess on who the top guys over there are.



Im really inconsistent with Team NF on ps3. I keep getting invited by them when I'm in the middle of a match where I'm destroying or when i'm playing with a friend causing me to miss out.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 28, 2010)

im glad i didnt make the dream team
who would want to hear me talk shit and tea bag people in S&D while shooting akimbo magnums and getting the clutch right after that?

Gecka lol'd so hard and nae was liek wtf.

6v6
my entire team drops
1v6
i kill 5 plant and kill the fucker while shooting my magnums wildly at the bomb site and he still didnt touch me


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 28, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> im glad i didnt make the dream team
> who would want to hear me talk shit and tea bag people in S&D while shooting akimbo magnums and getting the clutch right after that?
> 
> Gecka lol'd so hard and nae was liek wtf.
> ...



He wouldn't know who the best Xbox members are.
Why don't you be the judge?


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 28, 2010)

idk

Maybe? :33

I can be the entertainer in game when needed.
Who else breaks out a riot shield in team death match and gets 17 assists?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm the best Xbox MW2 player on NF.


----------



## Skylit (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm the worst PS3 MW2 Player on NF.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 28, 2010)

Rather surprised to see SCAR w/ foregrip.


Naked Snacks! said:


> Get the best PS3 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) on the forum (besides me), make a Gamebattles team, and play us. I wanna see what'd happen.


lol


----------



## Naked (Aug 28, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> Rather surprised to see *SCAR w/ foregrip*.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 28, 2010)

Actaully certain/some modded lobbies let you have any attachments/up to 3 on your gun 

Red dot Intervention without sway is an example 

LMG with noobtube HBS and masterkey is another

AKimbo rapid fire silenced uzi's is another

EDIT:
yes you can put scopes on akimbo weapons 

Edit edit:

Holgraphic Akimbo Extended Mag Vectors is ass weird combo 
If you hold reload and press ADS button with that you can ADS but when you fire it's both of them firing


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 28, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Ah by a NF dream team I meant a mix of the best PS3 players we have and the 360 players. So off the top of my head the team would be like, Crix (Newton), Gecka, Hangat?r, Chem, Deathgun and Nae'blis.
> 
> I'm too much of a wild card/inconsistent to be on a NF dream team. I'm not sure who's the best players on the 360 side of NF since I never got too play with any of them, but I'm just making a educated guess on who the top guys over there are.


WTF where is my name!


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 28, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> WTF where is my name!



we are the unwanted
the unneeded
unless they gunna ground war


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 28, 2010)

Johnny I meant on the campaign. I was trying that Pit Boss challenge and amongst the guns at the entrance is such a scar.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 28, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> Johnny I meant on the campaign. I was trying that Pit Boss challenge and amongst the guns at the entrance is such a scar.



Well
My post still stands 

Seriously modded lobbies are the most lulz ive ever had other than retarded Batman on MW2 xD


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 28, 2010)

that was a hall of fame moment.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 28, 2010)

where do you guys rent your games from?


----------



## Gecka (Aug 28, 2010)

blockbuster, since the closer hollywood video closed


----------



## Gecka (Aug 28, 2010)

So, how'd you like my riot shield special?


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 28, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> we are the unwanted
> the unneeded
> unless they gunna ground war


Indeed. I is disappoint. Crix and I are almost always at the top


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 28, 2010)

Figures you silly fucks take what I said and blow it out proportion lol. I said that list is off the top of my head. 

As for Axl, well considering how bad he sucks in SC2 I'm surprised he does so good in MW2. I joke, I joke.


----------



## Eternal Pein (Aug 28, 2010)

Halo series is so boring


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 28, 2010)

except it has sold more copies on one console than call of duty has across three. but I assume your post is just about your personal preference and regarding the series as a whole instead of individual releases. I think halo is fun for the most part.

with over one million people playing this game, I find it rather absurd that I have to back out of the same lobby 10 times in a row.


----------



## Jeefus (Aug 29, 2010)

I never could get into the Halo games.  Maybe I did not try them enough. Also a bit biased methinks.  I actually popped the first CoD into my PS2 earlier today, still had people playing. I couldn't understand what language they were speaking though. 

well, bad news. several of my floor joist broke...gotta unplug and clear out living room for about a week starting on monday in order to tear out a section of the floor and repair several of them. so i'll be mia for a while.  though I doubt ya'll miss me lol. I'm good at capturing and running stuff, but I die a lot.lol


----------



## Id (Aug 29, 2010)

Top PS3 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? Hold on, I will make the list right now.


----------



## Jeefus (Aug 29, 2010)

I am not to humble to admit that I have gotten much better since I first began playing with Crix and his crew before I joined up with everyone else.


----------



## Id (Aug 29, 2010)

I?ve played with all of jus, so I can say with a clear conscious these are the guys you want on your team. 


JONAFLIP (he barely posts anymore) aka I don?t even remember what he calls himself on the forum. 
Crixpack aka Newton
Mojos2385 aka Bolivian Alpaca
Shion_Senpai (he barely posts anymore) aka ?Shion?
Omnitsukido aka Violent-nin

On the watch, and closely becoming reliable staples are:
fire-in-the-sky9 aka Deathgun
FMusolini187 aka Haohmaru


Mojos, Cripack, and JONAFLIP are defiantly the cream of the crop. I play like shit. That?s why I do most of the shit talking. inferiority complex n all.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 29, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Figures you silly fucks take what I said and blow it out proportion lol. I said that list is off the top of my head.
> 
> As for Axl, well considering how bad he sucks in SC2 I'm surprised he does so good in MW2. I joke, I joke.



Gimme Windows 7 and bet you that i will do much better


----------



## Id (Aug 29, 2010)

And we really do have to like start recording our matches. Its no joke, most of the time we outright destroy the opposition. 

PS. You will never see Shion, and Jonaflip play at the same time because they are brothers, and share the same PS3.


----------



## Naked (Aug 29, 2010)

Id said:


> I’ve played with all of jus, so I can say with a clear conscious these are the guys you want on your team.



Haven't played with me yet. :ho

I've only played with the NF members a couple times. Used the Intervention the whole time.


----------



## Id (Aug 29, 2010)

Yeah I need to play with you enough time, to create a mental profile. Speaking off I am mentally scared while playing S.D…. half the time it comes down to depending on  Crixpack to like win for us.


----------



## Naked (Aug 29, 2010)

S&D is fun in public matches. My friends and I usually mess around and get nice kill cams. 
S&D in GameBattles is irritating though. There's a bunch of corner campers.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 29, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Gimme Windows 7 and bet you that i will do much better





Trust me man I told you I share the same pain that is gay ass Windows Vista. We need to run some games again soon.



Id said:


> And we really do have to like start recording our matches. Its no joke, most of the time we outright destroy the opposition.
> 
> PS. You will never see Shion, and Jonaflip play at the same time because they are brothers, and share the same PS3.



If you guys start recording let me know. I eventually want to get a capture card/camera and upload Team NF gameplay as well as other gameplay on my YouTube account and give that shit some life but I can't at the moment.



Id said:


> Yeah I need to play with you enough time, to create a mental profile. Speaking off I am mentally scared while playing S.D?. half the time it comes down to depending on  Crixpack to like win for us.



Yeah Crix is usually the guy in SnD.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 29, 2010)

^as Raynor would say
Sounds like plan 

in Modern Warfare 2 I am joke tier to Johnny just raped them with a stealth bomber tier 

"I hope I get atleast one with this stealth bomber :<"
*gets 3*
Brb AC 130 

or  its

TELL THAT ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) WITH THE RIOT SHIELD AND STUN GRENADES HE'S A ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
Said the commando whore that got me the Owned Paddle Title


----------



## Jeefus (Aug 29, 2010)

I've played many games with fire, and he's pretty darn good imo.  I've noticed that I usually run for the objectives, getting an even number of kills vs. deaths, and he somehow racks up kills with few deaths.


----------



## Id (Aug 29, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Just played #1 team in the Gamebattles team ladder.
> 
> We got wrecked.



Who is the number #1 team, I will to it that the PS3 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) answer the call.


----------



## Naked (Aug 29, 2010)

Id said:


> Who is the number #1 team, I will to it that the PS3 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) answer the call.



Lol, I doubt it. Their GameBattles team profile is .
They've got over 600 wins. :S


----------



## Id (Aug 29, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Lol, I doubt it. Their GameBattles team profile is .
> They've got over 600 wins. :S



They lost to a team called Turtle~Squad.......oh yes we will rape them.


----------



## Naked (Aug 29, 2010)

Is anyone else online? I know it's pretty late, but I'm bored.


----------



## Jeefus (Aug 29, 2010)

They have 10 members showing. I think if we practiced enough to actually us tactics we could give them a run for their money.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 29, 2010)

The best of the 360 players would be

Me, Hang, nae, and pre-super street fighter amano


----------



## Jeefus (Aug 29, 2010)

naked, how in the world did you get into a game with them??? random?


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 29, 2010)

holy shit I can afford a new laptop now 

but I need to learn to save 

so I'll just buy black ops.


----------



## Naked (Aug 29, 2010)

Jeefus said:


> naked, how in the world did you get into a game with them??? random?



We set up a CTF match on GameBattles and they accepted it. 
I was lucky enough to get the first flag cap of the game.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 29, 2010)

Gecka said:


> The best of the 360 players would be
> 
> Me, Hang, nae, and pre-super street fighter amano


of those who still post in this thread

which is disgusting since only 2 more play on the 360... wait, I forgot Eki, only 3 more play on 360.


----------



## Jeefus (Aug 29, 2010)

@Naked:
Ah ok, that's cool. Takes some brass to challenge the best lol.   I think if we use tactics, let one or two people call the shots, preferably with a good mic, we could kick some serious rear. 

I have a real life friend who is a member this this


----------



## Gecka (Aug 29, 2010)

For an unexplainable reason, I can't use silencer or optics on certain guns

Like the SCAR-H

It has to be the iron sights, or I just feel really uncomfortable using it.

The vector and M4A1, I can't use a silencer on them.


----------



## Naked (Aug 29, 2010)

Jeefus said:


> @Naked:
> Ah ok, that's cool. Takes some brass to challenge the best lol.   I think if we use tactics, let one or two people call the shots, preferably with a good mic, we could kick some serious rear.
> 
> I have a real life friend who is a member this this


Haha, thanks.

Your friend's clan hasn't played a match yet. I'll get my team to challenge them.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 29, 2010)

That's a bit odd, I love using a silencer with the Vector, though extended mags makes that gun even more deadly.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 29, 2010)

Idk, it just throws me off. The recoil is just messed up for me


----------



## Jeefus (Aug 29, 2010)

A lot of people hate on the vector, but I also like it. If I don't use akimbo with my sidearm i'll put a silencer on it.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 29, 2010)

I almost have ACR w/ Fall camo


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 29, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I almost have ACR w/ Fall camo



Seen that to much..

Have you ever seen a fall FAL, L86 LSW or M21?


----------



## Skylit (Aug 29, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Seen that to much..
> 
> Have you ever seen a fall FAL, L86 LSW or *M21*?



Yes.


----------



## Naked (Aug 29, 2010)

Anyone else online on the PS3?


----------



## Gecka (Aug 29, 2010)

Nobody uses the L86, so I rarely see fall camo for it.

But fall fal and m21 are a dime a dozen


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2010)

I've seen em' all


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 29, 2010)

now I know how to get FAL mastery without overextending the capabilities of my controller: HC TDM.


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2010)

one shot, one kill.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 29, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> now I know how to get FAL mastery without overextending the capabilities of my controller: HC TDM.





Eki said:


> one shot, one kill.



Sp + Holo and you "gotta shoot 'em in the head."


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 29, 2010)

Fig Newtons really help me.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 29, 2010)

You're starting to sound like t-chan, nae.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 29, 2010)

Stimilus package fucking sucks. Too many camping and camoflage friendly levels. I literaly walked by at least 10 people today without seeing them.


----------



## Rokudaime1010 (Aug 29, 2010)

Haoh, I feel your pain...when I WATCH somebody play MW2...I see EVERYBODY...no matter how camoflaged they are...I can call out somebody camping from across the map almost.lol But when I'm actually playing, and somebody's camoflaged...I'll walk right past them almost every time...sucks.haha

On another note, I was finally arrogant enough to quickscope killcam somebody in free for all.ha


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 29, 2010)

Lol that's the worst thing about it. I was playing with my nephew and brother today. I was making fun of them for walking by a camoflaged camper. Like how can you not see them right in front of you? 2sec later I do the exact same thing lol.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 29, 2010)

l2playcod4


----------



## Gecka (Aug 29, 2010)

working on f2000 mastery

got 6 bp's in 1 skidrow ffa

not bad


----------



## Koppachino (Aug 29, 2010)

I was playing Fuel, and it's got to be the most camping-friendly map so far. Unbelievable, people popping up as you walk by all the time.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 29, 2010)

I took the oldest trick in the book for freeforall, and one-upped it

I had been accumulating airdrops till i had about 3

I called them in near one other guys airdrop who i had killed, and tossed em down

4 packages, holy shit you had never seen so many people rush toward 1 spot

and the funny thing is, i got 2 more packages and called them in as well, and nobody managed to steal a single one because this was near the end of the game

6 airdrops + the other guys

oh lord


----------



## Naked (Aug 29, 2010)

Gecka said:


> working on f2000 mastery
> 
> got 6 bp's in 1 skidrow ffa
> 
> not bad



Hardcore HQ I usually get 15+ bullet penetration kills.
Already have F2000 mastery btw.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 29, 2010)

how come the Scar's Red dot and Holographic suck so hard?!

Ironsights are outstanding compared to red and holo sights


----------



## Gecka (Aug 29, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> how come the Scar's Red dot and Holographic suck so hard?!
> 
> Ironsights are outstanding compared to red and holo sights



See, someone else agrees with me


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 29, 2010)

That's the game telling you that you're a retard for using anything else then the iron sight.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 29, 2010)

Vacant on COD 4 is a lot lighter than on this game. Not as many dark corners inside the building.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 29, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I took the oldest trick in the book for freeforall, and one-upped it
> 
> I had been accumulating airdrops till i had about 3
> 
> ...



ur funny dude, if i had those skills i would just troll so hard, i try trolling now but it doesn't always work, so i just have to resort to winning.


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 29, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Stimilus package fucking sucks. Too many camping and camoflage friendly levels. I literaly walked by at least 10 people today without seeing them.



The Resurgence Pack was even worse....I deleted it


----------



## Cash (Aug 29, 2010)

I'd  never delete a map pack. the more maps, the better chance I have of not playing underpass .


----------



## Soul (Aug 29, 2010)

FUCKING LAG


----------



## Naked (Aug 29, 2010)

TheYellowFlash10 said:


> FUCKING LAG



^ Cost us a GB game.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 29, 2010)

Ganta said:


> I'd  never delete a map pack. the more maps, the better chance I have of not playing underpass .


Underpass is nothing compared to other camp friendly maps. Underpass is really easy to figure out and to stay out of campers sight.

@Narutosushi, I got them for free. If I'd actually paid for the maps I would've been fucking pissed. Totally not worth the money.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 29, 2010)

why is there so much hate for underpass? there are a few other worse maps in the game, namely estate and wasteland/rust.


----------



## Id (Aug 29, 2010)

Go ahead call your Choppers, Harriers, or any form of air support. It will get shoot down.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 30, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> why is there so much hate for underpass? there are a few other worse maps in the game, namely estate and wasteland/rust.


Wasteland is definitely one of the most retarded maps I've seen in a FPS. It's like a running track. With a bunker in the center. Shits too big. Estate really depens on the game type.


----------



## Naked (Aug 30, 2010)

I can't believe Derail hasn't been mentioned yet...


----------



## Gecka (Aug 30, 2010)

I like derail

it's the perfect groundwar map


----------



## Naked (Aug 30, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I like derail
> 
> it's the perfect groundwar map



No wonder. I hate ground war.
Too many noob tubes.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 30, 2010)

speaking map hate and loff
let's talk about our hates and loffz

FFA
Like everything except for Rust, waste of time land, favela, ehprostate rundown and under/overpass

Team:
I hate rust, ehprostate, under/overpass, favela, waste of time land, afgan, sub base highrise and rundown


----------



## Gecka (Aug 30, 2010)

afghan, sub-base, highrise are the best maps imo for tdm

highrise, afghan, bailout, carnival, fuel, and skidrow are my favorite maps.

invasion is the best map though

it is designed very well, in having only 2 camphappy spots which nobody uses(in core), the jeeps/humvees, and the embassy/castle

it's probably the most balanced map, neither spawn has much of an advantage over the other, in objective games, their are very few "lanes", and the overall size of the map prevents spawn killing

fuel is a close second though only thing preventing it from being 1st is because of the fucking rock


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 30, 2010)

I really like Vacant and Overgrown.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 30, 2010)

Id said:


> Go ahead call your Choppers, Harriers, or any form of air support. It will get shoot down.



So you better HIDE YO KIDS, HIDE YO WIFE, HIDE YO HUSBAND COS THEY RAPIN' EVERYBODY OUT HERE. :antoine


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 30, 2010)

I modded the name on a bullshit account I made last night just to mess around. Some people get pissed when they see those modded names. LOL!

This one dude started going off on be for being a "queer hacker" and told me my name better be all that's modded and all this other shit. Was making me laugh so hard.


----------



## Naked (Aug 30, 2010)

I hate the maps that have a lot of dark corners. (i.e. Underpass)


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 30, 2010)

Underpass is so fucking retarded! I can't stand how people sit in the tall grass with Cold Blooded Pro and jump out when you run by and fuck you up. Also, I can't call in any kind of crate without it getting stuck on something, I can't call in a decent Predator, and I have a hell of a time shooting down air support. I think Underpass might be one of my least favorite killstreak maps. I kind of like the in-building game, the CQB stuff, but that's about it.


----------



## Rokudaime1010 (Aug 30, 2010)

I like Rust on TDM is because of the game speed...it's impossible to win a TDM by time limit reach instead of score limit. Added...if you get Harriers...and have further killstreaks beyond...like an AC130...rape is imminent.lol

I can not stand Estate...I remember one game where the house actually wasn't the hotspot.  Derail is another map that I'm not too fond of.

Wasteland is perfectly fine to me...I like it a whole lot more in FFA rather than TDM...I never go in the middle bunker...I run the perimeter with an Intervention...pulled my first 30-0 on Wasteland yesterday actually.lol


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 30, 2010)

I used to like Estate because I used to it on top of the green house and get massive kills but not people know to look up there and I can't ever get any kills.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 30, 2010)

Panic said:


> I used to like Estate because I used to it on top of the green house and get massive kills but not people know to look up there and I can't ever get any kills.



Estate is the map i nuke from orbit the most.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 30, 2010)

Panic said:


> Also, I can't call in any kind of crate without it getting stuck on something,


I love how people still make this mistake.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 30, 2010)

my entire e drop went into the river on skidrow T_T

They all hit the top of the fence  and rolled into the river T_T


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 30, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> my entire e drop went into the river on skidrow T_T
> 
> They all hit the top of the fence  and rolled into the river T_T



LOL this is priceless.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 30, 2010)

i wonder why they always seem to roll so much, or come in flying. I swear once an edrop rolled a good distance down the street to kill me.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 30, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> LOL this is priceless.



shoot me 



Nae'blis said:


> i wonder why they always seem to roll so much, or come in flying. I swear once an edrop rolled a good distance down the street to kill me.



yeah. anyone remember my care package dump?

I threw the can inside a building on highrise purposely so it wouldnt land on th ground
i die
i spawn outside and it rolls off the roof and kills me
and guess what it was? 
Ammo
hence why i didnt want it in the first place


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 30, 2010)

hahah 

can you kill someone by hitting them with a care package can a la grenade/stuns?


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 30, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> hahah
> 
> can you kill someone by hitting them with a care package can a la grenade/stuns?



yes
if they are in last stand


----------



## Jeefus (Aug 30, 2010)

I believe edrop is my favorite killstreak. I can't remember who, but I accidentally killed one of ya'll with and edrop. You spawned a few seconds before it landed. We couldn't have planned it better.


----------



## Naked (Aug 30, 2010)

Played with JX23 today.


----------



## Eki (Aug 30, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> hahah
> 
> can you kill someone by hitting them with a care package can a la grenade/stuns?



Shits funny cause you can throw that shit like a baseball


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 30, 2010)

Man I wish I could play like in the summer but now colleg is starts and my teachers have given me alot of hw 

Though I still am planning on playing at least twice a week...probably on the weekends.


----------



## Jeefus (Aug 30, 2010)

@narutosushi.
When doing my undergraduate degree, I played COD like a maniac lol

@Naked,
 How'd y'all do?


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 30, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Played with JX23 today.



I was in a lobby with him a few days ago, but I had to leave, so I didn't get a chance to play with/against him. My younger brother has czeko92 on his friends list, so he got into an SnD game that JX23 was in. My brother killed him 3 rounds in a row.


----------



## Naked (Aug 30, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> I was in a lobby with him a few days ago, but I had to leave, so I didn't get a chance to play with/against him. My younger brother has czeko92 on his friends list, so he got into an SnD game that JX23 was in. My brother killed him 3 rounds in a row.



I was playing Ground War with fire-in-the-sky9 and he was on the other team. 

*@Jeefus*
I poop'd on his face a couple times.


----------



## Newton (Aug 30, 2010)

Nin, Heat, you guys on tonight?


----------



## Eki (Aug 30, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> i wonder why they always seem to roll so much, or come in flying. I swear once an edrop rolled a good distance down the street to kill me.



I fucking hate when i think its going to stop rolling and i go near i and it doesn't stop and i get killed T_T


----------



## Gecka (Aug 30, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> I was in a lobby with him a few days ago, but I had to leave, so I didn't get a chance to play with/against him. My younger brother has czeko92 on his friends list, so he got into an SnD game that JX23 was in. My brother killed him 3 rounds in a row.



mw2 superheros are also vulnerable to the bullshit of this game


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 30, 2010)

S&D is the most retarded gametype there is. Every retard can kill every retard when they camp (no offense). I hate it. I don't play it anymore. Seriously. I rather have someone noobtube me frond the other side of the map then getting killed by another one of those fucking loser campers.


----------



## Naked (Aug 30, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> S&D is the most retarded gametype there is. Every retard can kill every retard when they camp (no offense). I hate it. I don't play it anymore. Seriously. I rather have someone noobtube me frond the other side of the map then getting killed by another one of those fucking loser campers.



Search and Destroy public matches are fine.
Search and Destroy GameBattles matches are a WHOLE different story.


----------



## Fatality (Aug 30, 2010)

What gave you the greatest satisfaction?

1st Nuke
10th Nuke
10 prestige
Random moment of badassery (drop-shot spree, quickscoping, no-scoping, random triples or multi kills, etc)


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 30, 2010)

Jeefus said:


> @narutosushi.
> When doing my undergraduate degree, I played COD like a maniac lol
> 
> @Naked,
> How'd y'all do?



lol yea but walking around campus around here is tiring as hell. Plus one of my professors are horrible.

BTW my 1st nuke gave me the biggest satisfaction


----------



## Gecka (Aug 30, 2010)

triple kill in search with C4

riot shield clutch

my first ace

a triple hitmarker wallbang...








































while he was still running


----------



## Naked (Aug 30, 2010)

Fatality said:


> What gave you the greatest satisfaction?
> 
> 1st Nuke
> 10th Nuke
> ...



Random moment of badassery of course.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 30, 2010)

i hate team killing in hardcore
in HC HQ and HC DnS you cant teamkill
HC TD is so gay.
me and gecka spawn into a teammate's RPG

Spawn into a teammate's assault rifle fire
really
i fucking hate teamkilling mechs on HC TD
why no team kill 3 times and you are out?


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 30, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I rather have someone noobtube me frond the other side of the map then getting killed by another one of those fucking loser campers.


 same here



Fatality said:


> What gave you the greatest *satisfaction*?
> 
> *1st Nuke
> 10th Nuke
> ...


lol


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 30, 2010)

my greatest satifaction in mw2?

Going 30-7 with the turtle in a free for all with my highest streak being a 14
Precision 
Harrier
Stealth


----------



## Ito (Aug 30, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> i hate team killing in hardcore
> in HC HQ and HC DnS you cant teamkill
> HC TD is so gay.
> me and gecka spawn into a teammate's RPG
> ...



There is. There's some time limit, though.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 30, 2010)

Ito said:


> There is. There's some time limit, though.



i mean kicked from the game
treyarch had it good
you be a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) three times or once on spawn and one more time gtfo


----------



## Soul (Aug 30, 2010)

Fatality said:


> What gave you the greatest satisfaction?
> 
> 1st Nuke
> 10th Nuke
> ...



Random moment of badassery, easily.


----------



## Id (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 30, 2010)

I know for a fact hitting 10th prestige won't give me a sense of satisfaction, instead I'll feel like a fucking idiot for wasting my time going for it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 30, 2010)

i get the most intense mw2 satisfaction from winning out desperately lopsided games where i have to pull some heroics to win. it's why i play the game.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 30, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> i get the most intense mw2 satisfaction from winning out desperately lopsided games where i have to pull some heroics to win. it's why i play the game.


Didn't you cap that last flag in Underpass when we were down 198-197. I got a seven killstreak with Rangers in the last ten seconds covering your six.


----------



## Naked (Aug 31, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> Didn't you cap that last flag in Underpass when we were down 198-197. I got a seven killstreak with Rangers in the last ten seconds covering your six.



That's not a _desperately_ lopsided game. That's still a nice clutch he pulled off though.

A desperately lopsided game is one you join in late and you're losing 199 - 0 and somehow manage to pull of the win.


----------



## Newton (Aug 31, 2010)

we've come back from 196 - 21 before


----------



## Gecka (Aug 31, 2010)

Nae, once you can handle C4 with a riot shield, you can lose the shield and use it on an aggressive role with an SMG

Like if you know somebody is camping behind a corner or in a room

bam

pizza delivered


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 31, 2010)

that's me in free for all


----------



## Eki (Aug 31, 2010)

............


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 31, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> Didn't you cap that last flag in Underpass when we were down 198-197. I got a seven killstreak with Rangers in the last ten seconds covering your six.



yeah, that's my shit, i don't get alot of kills and shit, but if i can pull something like that off, it gives me lulz for like 10 minutes.

axl, that dudes begging for a surprise finger up the ass :S


----------



## Gecka (Aug 31, 2010)

When I play the objective

I mean really play it(marathon, lightweight, last stand, ump, blast shield and smokes)

the game goes fucking nuts

I'm shitting my pants trying to solo capture a hot spot flag, while tubes are flying in front my face

I get 40 kills or more, but get 30+ deaths

Nae and Johnny have seen it

and it's ugly


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 31, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> that's me in free for all





Eki said:


> ............



seriously they start telling eachother to gang up on me xD
Ever semtex 3 stunned people and get a multi kill?
They cornered me in highrise spetnaz spawn but i had semtex and a s desk


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Aug 31, 2010)

Finally got a new controller my old controller was shit. Any suggestions for a class that is stupid but fun been rushing with the striker silenced.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 31, 2010)

Stryker silenced was a pain in the ass to use lol. It took me so long to get the grip for it, but then I never used it and prestiged.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Aug 31, 2010)

blakstealth said:


> Stryker silenced was a pain in the ass to use lol. It took me so long to get the grip for it, but then I never used it and prestiged.



Its a pain when you have to reload but its a blast to kill people with it.


----------



## Naked (Aug 31, 2010)

If anyone wants to join my PS3 GameBattles team, message me for a tryout.


----------



## Deweze (Aug 31, 2010)

Check me outt

/shows off sigg


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 31, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> Its a pain when you have to reload but its a blast to kill people with it.


I guess. I usually only use the SPAS-12 though.

And lol, trollin D.C.


----------



## Rokudaime1010 (Aug 31, 2010)

I know it has to happen to everybody...you do really well in Free For All...no deaths to very very few deaths, and somebody at the bottom does really really bad...no kills to hardly any kills...you're not boosting...but at the end of the match, it looks like you did, even if you killed everybody else in the match as well...then you get hate messages about boosting...I hate that shit!


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 31, 2010)

I lol at how some boosters don't even care about concealing themselves in the final killcam. at least have the decency to go out and get your last kill legit.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 31, 2010)

Death you snatched that fucking multikill right from me


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 31, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> Death you snatched that fucking multikill right from me



Can you so kindly tell me which multikill was the stolen one? 
I got an awful lot of 'em. 

Don't tell me it was the Javelin one!


----------



## Fatality (Aug 31, 2010)

Who do you hate more?

Claymore Campers
Noob-tubers
Marathon, Lightweight, Commando Pro, w/ Tac Knife
That guy that caps all three flags in Domination


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 31, 2010)

The AC-130 one on Estate, at that same time I had a Predator Missile going there


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 31, 2010)

Noob-tubers, I know nothing in this game requires a hint of skill but that by far is the most trash way to get kills.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 31, 2010)

Fatality said:


> Who do you hate more?
> 
> Claymore Campers
> Noob-tubers
> ...



Claymore Campers: 
Stuns, there not really an issue for me. And if they really irritate me i just turn on sitrep pro.



*
Noob-tubers:* 




Marathon, Lightweight, Commando Pro, w/ Tac Knife: 
The general pain in the ass, comes as a close second. AA-12 ext. mags is the best medicine for this. 


That guy that caps all three flags in Domination: 
Depends, look at it this way, he is playing the objective. But thats why i only really enjoy a domination with a good full party.


----------



## Naked (Aug 31, 2010)

Fatality said:


> Who do you hate more?
> 
> Claymore Campers
> Noob-tubers
> ...



Marathon, Lightweight, Commando Pro, w/ Tac Knife


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 31, 2010)

Fatality said:


> Who do you hate more?
> 
> Claymore Campers
> Noob-tubers
> ...



Marathon, Lightweight, Commando Pro, w/ Tac Knife


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 31, 2010)

Wait......

Come to think of it. 

Wasn't tomorrow the day of the full Black Ops multiplayer reveal?!?!


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 31, 2010)

Fatality said:


> Who do you hate more?
> 
> Claymore Campers
> Noob-tubers
> ...



I use sitrep so lol claymores
Shotgun/Commando campers are much worse than claymore campers 
Claymores campers are usually looking out a window/diff direction not looking at their claymore

Noob tubers are annoying but the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) trinity of MLC is the gayest thing ever
Tact knife only makes the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) trinity of MLC a flaming homo that would pants you in the middle of a busy new york city sidewalk just so he could suck a dick down


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 31, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Wait......
> 
> Come to think of it.
> 
> Wasn't tomorrow the day of the full Black Ops multiplayer reveal?!?!



Yes              .


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 31, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Wait......
> 
> Come to think of it.
> 
> Wasn't tomorrow the day of the full Black Ops multiplayer reveal?!?!



Yup I'm making sure to watch it in college tomorrow during my breaks 

I gotta watch everything before the power possibly goes out due to a hurricane coming my way 

Just wondering how many nukes has everybody gotten? I have gotten about 9 (got one 2 days ago). I could have gotten alot more now since everytime I put it on I usually am able to get if I try hard enough.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 31, 2010)

i've gotten 5
all in different prestiges xD
so basically 1 every prestige except my zero prestige 

it's not really that interesting


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 31, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Yup I'm making sure to watch it in college tomorrow during my breaks
> 
> I gotta watch everything before the power possibly goes out due to a hurricane coming my way
> 
> Just wondering how many nukes has everybody gotten? I have gotten about 9 (got one 2 days ago). I could have gotten alot more now since everytime I put it on I usually am able to get if I try hard enough.



Around thirty i think...


----------



## Fatality (Aug 31, 2010)

5 or 6 in zero prestige. Never felt like trying since. I just camped the whole match for harriers, which was a boring pain in the ass. Just stuck to 5/7/11 or 8 or 7/9/11 ever since.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 31, 2010)

because we all know how cool nukes are.

Haoh gets 3 every day, to hear him tell it.


----------



## Fatality (Aug 31, 2010)

Which is more devastating to you? 

UAV + Counter UAV
EMP
A whole team that uses Scrambler and rushes


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 31, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> because we all know how cool nukes are.
> 
> Haoh gets 3 every day, to hear him tell it.


Hahahha I literally used to get 3 every day, but then I got bored of it. Especially after I got the emblem. Once I reached about 25-30 nukes, I was like why am I even still bothering with this shit. Nowadays I only nuke when my friends ask me to. But that's because most of em are demolition players and don't nuke, but just go for the kills (a lot of tactical insertion players). When the opponents think they're all that, they go like: yo muso show them who's boss. 80% of the time I still don't get it lol, because the opponents actually are pretty good when they ask for it. But when I get one it's hilarious. I always wait till the final 5 seconds of the bomb and to hear the opponents go bananas is awesome. My friends laughing them out hard is a plus as well. 

Anyone gotten a nuke with 10+ kills to go without killstreaks? Shit is tough. 2 days ago my CG got shot down immediately. I had to go on a killing spree to get my nuke. Miraculously, after stealing gun after gun, I got it lol.

I think I'm at 35-40 nukes by now.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 31, 2010)

What Black Ops multiplayer thing are you guys talking about? :S

I decided I'll get it, but I definitely ain't going to waste my time again with prestige's and collecting titles. 

*Sigh*

So many games to play in November.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 31, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Noob-tubers, I know nothing in this game requires a hint of skill but that by far is the most trash way to get kills.


I don't know. I think it requires even less skill to sit in a corner with Ranger akimbo and wait for someone to enter the door. With noobtube you actually have to aim most of the time.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 31, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> What Black Ops multiplayer thing are you guys talking about? :S
> 
> I decided I'll get it, but I definitely ain't going to waste my time again with prestige's and collecting titles.
> 
> ...


This is the MW2 thread lol. Black Ops is somewhere down there.


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 31, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Hahahha I literally used to get 3 every day, but then I got bored of it. Especially after I got the emblem. Once I reached about 25-30 nukes, I was like why am I even still bothering with this shit. Nowadays I only nuke when my friends ask me to. But that's because most of em are demolition players and don't nuke, but just go for the kills (a lot of tactical insertion players). When the opponents think they're all that, they go like: yo muso show them who's boss. 80% of the time I still don't get it lol, because the opponents actually are pretty good when they ask for it. But when I get one it's hilarious. I always wait till the final 5 seconds of the bomb and to hear the opponents go bananas is awesome. My friends laughing them out hard is a plus as well.
> 
> Anyone gotten a nuke with 10+ kills to go without killstreaks? Shit is tough. 2 days ago my CG got shot down immediately. I had to go on a killing spree to get my nuke. Miraculously, after stealing gun after gun, I got it lol.
> 
> I think I'm at 35-40 nukes by now.



yea the last nuke I got was getting about 13 kills before I decided to use the CG and got the nuke but then instantly died before I could use the harrier


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 31, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I don't know. I think it requires even less skill to sit in a corner with Ranger akimbo and wait for someone to enter the door. With noobtube you actually have to aim most of the time.



True, but either way they both don't take much effort or skill to do. 



blakstealth said:


> This is the MW2 thread lol. Black Ops is somewhere down there.



Uh-oh, call a mod!


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm simply guiding you, my lost sheep. :3


----------



## Naked (Aug 31, 2010)

GameBattles is really fucked up right now. The maps we're supposed to play aren't even showing up.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 31, 2010)

I haven't gotten a single nuke and I am on my first prestige.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 31, 2010)

blakstealth said:


> I'm simply guiding you, my lost sheep. :3



No guidance necessary.


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 1, 2010)

I got one nuke in my third prestige and ever since then I haven't gotten any. I lack the patience to camp for the nukes. besides, its much more fun to do my own thing and use the 3,5,7 or 5,7,9 or 5,7,11 kill streak set ups.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Sep 1, 2010)

People were so pissed at me during my domination matches for rushing with the silenced striker. So doing head count of people getting Black Ops so who is getting it?


----------



## Naked (Sep 1, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> People were so pissed at me during my domination matches for rushing with the silenced striker. So doing head count of people getting Black Ops so who is getting it?



Only for NZ.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 1, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> I got one nuke in my third prestige and ever since then I haven't gotten any. I lack the patience to camp for the nukes. besides, its much more fun to do my own thing and use the 3,5,7 or 5,7,9 or 5,7,11 kill streak set ups.


You don't have to camp. You just have to be careful when you get the harrier. I still keep on killing after I get the harrier. Since most likely your harrier will be shot down before 11 kills. I almost got a nuke today in Scrapyard using my CG in their spawn (the house with the stairs). My CG got shot down at 22 kills and I got killed at 24 I think after I left the house. Damn RPD makes too much noice.

@Naked Snacks: What's NZ?

I'm probably getting Black Ops as well. PS3 of course.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 1, 2010)

gecka and I have been getting quite a few super harriers lately, 7+ kills. lol this one team last week didn't want to shoot down my pavelow, I think it got 12+ kills off of them.


----------



## Naked (Sep 1, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> @Naked Snacks: What's NZ?



Oops. I guess it isn't Nazi Zombies anymore, huh? 
I meant Zombie mode.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 1, 2010)

Im getting Black Ops


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 1, 2010)

Black Ops will be mine.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 1, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> gecka and I have been getting quite a few super harriers lately, 7+ kills. lol this one team last week didn't want to shoot down my pavelow, I think it got 12+ kills off of them.


I lol everytime this happens. Especially in open levels like wasteland, estate etc where there isn't much cover. They get killed over and over and don't shoot it down.. 


Naked Snacks! said:


> Oops. I guess it isn't Nazi Zombies anymore, huh?
> I meant Zombie mode.


I've heard of this zombie mode before, but I've never played the older COD's.


----------



## Naked (Sep 1, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I've heard of this zombie mode before, I've never played the older COD's.



If you haven't played NZ you should try it. It's really fun when you're playing with friends. 
The PC version's the best because of all the custom maps.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 1, 2010)

My pc sucks, so I guess I'll be playing it if you get it with Black Ops.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 1, 2010)

I would get it for PC seeing as I'm originally and PC COD player but I got too many friends that want me to get it for PS3 so yeah.


----------



## Soca (Sep 1, 2010)

who was i playing with last night


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 1, 2010)

Marcelle said:


> who was i playing with last night



Who are you?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 1, 2010)

Out of nowhere I started hating the TAR-21 today... WTF?


----------



## Soca (Sep 1, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Who are you?



i'm marcelle aka yung_nos lol

i play this on ps3 but i forgot who i was playing with last night omni sumtin 

why do you hate the tar


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 1, 2010)

I just can't get kills with it for shit today. I think it might be because I am trying too hard. I am so close to 7th Prestige and I am just trying to get there as quickly as possible.


----------



## Soca (Sep 1, 2010)

i see lol recently i'v been playing with the m4a1 again i forgot how badass of a gun that was


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 1, 2010)

Marcelle said:


> i'm marcelle aka yung_nos lol
> 
> i play this on ps3 but i forgot who i was playing with last night omni sumtin
> 
> why do you hate the tar



*Scratches head and looks at *sig**

I wonder who Onmitsukido is?


----------



## Toffeeman (Sep 1, 2010)

Panic said:


> I just can't get kills with it for shit today. I think it might be because I am trying too hard. I am so close to 7th Prestige and *I am just trying to get there as quickly as possible*.



Therein lies the problem.

If you're impatient you'll tend to suck.


----------



## Soca (Sep 1, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> *Scratches head and looks at *sig**
> 
> I wonder who Onmitsukido is?



oy that's the name 
good games with him last night lol


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 1, 2010)

I try to be patient but when I get within 3 ranks of Prestige I always get antsy.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 1, 2010)

TAR is masterly. Definitely something wrong with you if you can't get kills. M4A1 is awesome as well. So accurate I love it. 

I've been playing with RPD lately. Even though you're really slow, it does some good damage and I love the big magazine.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 1, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> *Scratches head and looks at *sig**
> 
> I wonder who Onmitsukido is?



A noob. 

I will probably jump on tonight for some matches. Anyone planning on being on?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't feel like the large magazine in the LMGs makes up for how slow you are and the horrible recoil they have.


----------



## Soca (Sep 1, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> A noob.
> 
> I will probably jump on tonight for some matches. Anyone planning on being on?



i'm gonna be on for some TDM


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 1, 2010)

Marcelle said:


> oy that's the name
> good games with him last night lol



I'll be sure to pass along the message. 



Brandon Heat said:


> A noob.
> 
> I will probably jump on tonight for some matches. Anyone planning on being on?



So says the man who begged me to get Black Ops.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 1, 2010)

i decided i'll get black ops.  Bc it has nazi zombies, and also i have 11 months left on my xbl account, and there's no way mw2 will be interesting for that long, and if i can wear out black ops in that time, i won't have to get another xbl expensive ass renewal.


----------



## Newton (Sep 1, 2010)

are you assholes gonna be on tonight


----------



## Fatality (Sep 1, 2010)

Panic said:


> I don't feel like the large magazine in the LMGs makes up for how slow you are and the horrible recoil they have.



RPD + Grip + SOH = Sex


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 1, 2010)

Newton said:


> are you assholes gonna be on tonight



Yes, so you better get online.


----------



## narutosushi (Sep 1, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> TAR is masterly. Definitely something wrong with you if you can't get kills. M4A1 is awesome as well. So accurate I love it.
> 
> I've been playing with RPD lately. Even though you're really slow, it does some good damage and I love the big magazine.



RPD is amazing...I personally use Sleight of Hand Pro on it because it goes slow at zooming in. But it is a powerful gun and I've gotten like 3 nukes with it everytime I put the nuke on.

So I probably will be watching the Black Ops multiplayer reveal tonight. Its supposed to show 9 pm hear in the eastern US


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah I also use it with SOH and grip. Gun is great. Though I love to rush and it's pretty much impossible with that weapon. It takes ages to run to the other side lol. I only use it in certain levels. RPD in Terminal is WIN. I got a multikill (5 kills) with it. Got up to 7 kills in 5 seconds. If it were any other gun, I would've reloaded at least 3 times haha. 

Still waiting on the multiplayer reveal. Hope it'll be good. Cause lets be honest. Who plays COD for the single player?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 1, 2010)

Sounds like team NF is ready to roll out.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 1, 2010)

Brandon Heato-des


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 1, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Yeah I also use it with SOH and grip. Gun is great. Though I love to rush and it's pretty much impossible with that weapon. It takes ages to run to the other side lol. I only use it in certain levels. RPD in Terminal is WIN. I got a multikill (5 kills) with it. Got up to 7 kills in 5 seconds. If it were any other gun, I would've reloaded at least 3 times haha.
> 
> Still waiting on the multiplayer reveal. Hope it'll be good. Cause lets be honest. Who plays COD for the single player?




I have a few friends who basically just played the single player but hardly touched the multiplayer out of fear of online competition. I basically look at them like their retarded whenever I think of COD.

Where's this reveal happening, IGN?


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 1, 2010)

did they actually say because of online competition? or because half of the online community is retarded? at least half


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 1, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> did they actually say because of online competition? or because half of the online community is retarded? at least half



They actually said because they fear people online would be too good. 

I'm just like......


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 1, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> They actually said because they fear people online would be too good.
> 
> I'm just like......



They should play with Captain Riot Shield :33
I mean me :33


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 1, 2010)

Just let Johnny go out ahead and all the enemies' explosives will be gone.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 1, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Just let Johnny go out ahead and all the enemies' explosives will be gone.



Yeah funny how that works 

Hang: Johnny since you were a good boy you get to wear the helmet!
Axl: Yay!  /puts on blast shield
Hang: Go get em tiger!
/Axl runs out 
Hang: I sent him to his death 
*Axl is hit with toobs/at4's/c4's/various grenades*
Axl: Yay! Still not dead yes *4 assists in a row*
/commando'd


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 1, 2010)

We really need to try Critikal's semtex/c4-riotshield teamwork sometime.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 1, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> We really need to try Critikal's semtex/c4-riotshield teamwork sometime.



Did it with gecka
He got an ac 130 after we ran it 4-5 times on waste of time land


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 1, 2010)

xd

We should do it on hardcore!


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 1, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> xd
> 
> We should do it on hardcore!



no          .


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 1, 2010)

hahaahhahaahha


----------



## Newton (Sep 1, 2010)

Onmitsukido
Last Sign-In- 5 Minutes Ago


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 1, 2010)

Newton said:


> Onmitsukido
> Last Sign-In- 5 Minutes Ago



My connection keeps acting retarded, trying to fix it. :33


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 1, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> no          .



                .


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 1, 2010)

I only  saw you online for 10 minutes Crix, so much for you playing tonight.


----------



## Newton (Sep 1, 2010)

Meanwhile

Onmitsukido
At the Main Menu


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 1, 2010)

You coming back online at some point bitch?


----------



## Newton (Sep 1, 2010)

not sure

if you guys are playing just message and I'll hop on


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 1, 2010)

Newton said:


> not sure
> 
> if you guys are playing just message and I'll hop on



Well I don't know about anyone else, but I'm onlline. Just come on now.

Edit:

Nevermind I'm lagging like shit.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 2, 2010)

Just went ape shit in Afghan with the USP + Tactical Knife. 18 and 3 with 3 Care Packages and 4 Predators (one of the Care Packages was a Predator). Overall 8 Predator kills.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 2, 2010)

ur such a noob


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 2, 2010)

LOL! Why?             **


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 2, 2010)

magical words that NS hates: Tact knife


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 2, 2010)

u were commandoing, gay capital


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 2, 2010)

Why do i always mis the good stuff?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 2, 2010)

Actually, I was using Last Stand for a little bit but I wasn't getting a damn kill with it. Then I unlocked the Tactical Knife so I switched back to Commando.


----------



## Naked (Sep 2, 2010)

Every single game I've gotten into, there's been at least one OMA-Danger Close noob tuber. It's getting really annoying. 



Panic said:


> Actually, I was using Last Stand for a little bit but I wasn't getting a damn kill with it. Then I unlocked the Tactical Knife so I switched back to *Commando*.



You disappoint me.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 2, 2010)

Commando is awesome, yo. Also, so is the Spas. I cleared the bunked (4 people both times) with commando USP Tactical knife and the Spas in 2 different matches the other day.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 2, 2010)

You're a ragin' ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Naked (Sep 2, 2010)

Panic said:


> Commando is awesome, yo. Also, so is the Spas. I cleared the bunked (4 people both times) with commando USP Tactical knife and the Spas in 2 different matches the other day.



It's not fair when you can TELEPORT across the damn map.


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 2, 2010)

Panic said:


> Actually, I was using Last Stand for a little bit but I wasn't getting a damn kill with it. *Then I unlocked the Tactical Knife so I switched back to Commando*.



so you need a crutch like that?


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Sep 2, 2010)

Third Tier ninja pro, sitrep pro or steady aim pro those are acceptable.


----------



## Naked (Sep 2, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> Third Tier ninja pro, sitrep pro or steady aim pro those are acceptable.



Ninja pro is the only third perk I use.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 2, 2010)

Sitrep Pro and Ninja Pro are the 2 most useful green perks.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 2, 2010)

a lot more heartbeat sensors recently. Almost as much as when the game first came out.

but I haven't been killed by one for a while now, almost 2 months.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 2, 2010)

god i saw some dude teleporting yesterday, i can only back away, spray & pray when i see that, i still got him, but that's rare.


----------



## Naked (Sep 2, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> a lot more heartbeat sensors recently. Almost as much as when the game first came out.
> 
> but I haven't been killed by one for a while now, almost 2 months.



I don't really use Ninja Pro for Heartbeat sensors. That's just a bonus.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 2, 2010)

My most commonly used 3rd Perk is SitRep. I love being able to see Claymores before I run in a room and start shooting and I also love the louder enemy footsteps on SitRep Pro.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 2, 2010)

Scrambled Eggs
Ninja
Shit Rep

My favorite Yellows


----------



## Naked (Sep 2, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Scrambled Eggs
> Ninja
> Shit Rep
> 
> My favorite Yellows



Yellow? I thought they were green. 

I don't like Scrambler. It just tells the other team that you're nearby.


----------



## narutosushi (Sep 2, 2010)

I love watching other people get commando'd by somebody teleporting across the room. It always has me laughing


----------



## Naked (Sep 2, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> I love watching other people get commando'd by somebody teleporting across the room. It always has me laughing



Haha, me too, but when it happens to me shit goes down.


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 2, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> I love watching other people get commando'd by somebody teleporting across the room. It always has me laughing



I was playing on skid row two days ago and this guy tried that with me. the first time, he got me by hiding in a corner and when I went through the doorway he "tele-stab" me. now, I have currently have c4 on all my classes, except for the sniper class. and when I respawn, I just went back to the the window leading to this room, since he was still camping there, threw in my c4 pack and got his ass blown out of the window. I wish I recorded that shit. you could see him flying out of the window and dropping the bills at the same time .


----------



## Naked (Sep 2, 2010)

It's funny when they Commando fail and teleport past you. Then you turn and shit on their face.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 2, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Yellow? I thought they were green.
> 
> I don't like Scrambler. It just tells the other team that you're nearby.



depends on the color/values/etc of your screen/tv
scrambler makes people paranoid 

also IW should have made scrambler fuck with the HBS
so you would have 2 defenses against HBS


----------



## Naked (Sep 2, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> depends on the color/values/etc of your screen/tv
> scrambler makes people paranoid




You might want to change your TV settings.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 2, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> You might want to change your TV settings.



or the value of my eyes


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 2, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> I love watching other people get commando'd by somebody teleporting across the room. It always has me laughing



I'll remember to laugh when i see you getting commando'ed from across the room.


----------



## narutosushi (Sep 2, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> I'll remember to laugh when i see you getting commando'ed from across the room.



I still remember when I told you to turn around and then I knifed you


----------



## Newton (Sep 2, 2010)

Ninja is the only one that looks remotely green


----------



## Newton (Sep 2, 2010)

Also Nin what time you playing tonight


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm done playing randoms for now, if you want me in your ownage party just holler.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 2, 2010)

I'll be back on at 4pm EST. I may go to the club tonight so I'm not sure if I'll be on anytime past 10PM.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 2, 2010)

Im about to get on now


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 2, 2010)

Connection is being on and off, I'll be back on after.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8csYhK0ZrFc&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 2, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8csYhK0ZrFc&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]



HHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLYYYYY SSSSSSSHIIIIIIITTTTTT

Nothing is impossible for sandy ravage. 	
I'm looking foreword to his black ops video's.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 2, 2010)

Good matches Jimmy. Rapeage as usual.

But the lag, horrible.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 2, 2010)

I've been using the FAL on core: pretty pretty pretty good


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 2, 2010)

Finished the TAR challenges today so I have moved onto the FAL, also. Almost Rank 69 6th Prestige.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 2, 2010)

Also that sandy guy did a sole tact knife / KS and went 88-9
He says it takes no skill
I agree


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 2, 2010)

you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) need to play more


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 2, 2010)

this game fucking sucks donkey dick


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 2, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> this game fucking sucks donkey dick



wat u know about donkey dick my man ?


----------



## Newton (Sep 2, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> I suck donkey dick at this game



cheer up man practice and you'll get better


----------



## Newton (Sep 2, 2010)

Some things look interesting, but I was really put off by the tubes, like 1/2 of the stuff shown involves explosive type weapons


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 2, 2010)

Newton said:


> Some things look interesting, but I was really put off by the tubes, like 1/2 of the stuff shown involves explosive type weapons



True, I'm glad at least there's no Danger Close perk anymore.


----------



## Newton (Sep 2, 2010)

is that confirmed?


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 2, 2010)

Newton said:


> is that confirmed?



From the list I read I saw nothing that increases explosives damage, then again they could just overpower the fuck out of explosives so it doesn't require a perk.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 2, 2010)

No dedicated servers for ps3 and x360... I is sad.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 3, 2010)

Video Game Pulled Globally From Military Stores Over Taliban Inclusion

As all stores located on Army and Air Force bases will no longer be allowed to sell Electronic Arts' upcoming military shooter Medal of Honor because an aspect of the game includes playable Taliban characters.

The Army and Air Force Exchange Services has confirmed to Kotaku that they requested the game pulled from the 49 GameStop's located on bases in the continent U.S. The ban, an AAFES representative told Kotaku, also extends to all military PXs worldwide.

In an email to employees, GameStop says the decision was made "out of respect for our past and present men and women in uniform."

"GameStop has agreed out of respect for our past and present men and women in uniform we will not carry Medal of Honor in any of our AAFES based stores...," the email, obtained by Kotaku, reads. "As such, GameStop agreed to have all marketing material pulled by noon today and to stop taking reservations. Customers who enter our AAFES stores and wish to reserve Medal of Honor can and should be directed to the nearest GameStop location off base.

"GameStop fully supports AAFES in this endeavor and is sensitive to the fact that in multiplayer mode one side will assume the role of Taliban fighter."

The stores on bases contacted by Kotaku all confirmed that they no longer will be selling the game and referred us to GameStops in town to pick up the title when it comes out.

Electronic Arts declined to comment further for this story.

They have, though, made their opinion on the matter clear.

The commanding general of the Army and Air Force Exchange Services confirmed told Kotaku that his decision was based on the inclusion of Taliban in the game and impacts all PXs located on Army and Air Force bases worldwide and all GameStops located on U.S. bases.

Source: Kotaku 

I get the argument I do but this ban better not go beyond Gamestops at Military Bases or their will be hell to pay. You can play games from the perspective of the Vietcong, Nazi, and any other group but not Taliban (Too New).


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2010)

Retarded brass is retarded.

I bet the main reason they're banning this is because they're afraid people will get sympathy for the Taliban soldiers. Though I can't even remember if it's confirmed that you can play as the taliban outside of the multi-player. And even if it's only MP, I really don't see what the big fucking deal is. You play as a make-shift Taliban on CoD4 and MW2.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 3, 2010)

I hate how it's going to be money based
People will boost for the weapons they want
Instead of boosting for 70 levels for an AK and RPG
You can probably cage match it in 20 games
And yay! Most broken weapons after the time where you would be like level 10 in MW2
Wired RPG + a busted SMG/AR At level ten?
That some cookie cutting bullshit already


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 3, 2010)

why are we disscussing "black ops" in "modern warfare 2" forum?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> I hate how it's going to be money based
> People will boost for the weapons they want
> Instead of boosting for 70 levels for an AK and RPG
> You can probably cage match it in 20 games
> ...



I dunno, I like it. It all depends on how balanced the weapons are. If there's gonna be a CoD4 M16, WaW MP-40 or MW2 UMP, then ye, it's gonna suck hard. All of this depends on a public beta, though. In-company betas don't do shit.


----------



## Naked (Sep 3, 2010)

My friends and I are recording some clips for a funtage. It's gonna be hilarious.


----------



## narutosushi (Sep 3, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> why are we disscussing "black ops" in "modern warfare 2" forum?



Cuz we can 

I thought there were supposed to be dedicated servers in this.....


----------



## Naked (Sep 3, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Cuz we can
> 
> I thought there were supposed to be dedicated servers in this.....



For the PC version only.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Sep 3, 2010)

I had my most satisfying match yesterday. Got in TDM(Wasteland) and these guys were spewing racist vile to this kid who sounded like he was 12 and started to rail on me for my username. Did not say anything went against them got two chopper gunners went 45-3 their silence in the pre-game lobby was glorious.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 3, 2010)

I was on a team with a guy like that a few weeks ago. His scores were so embarrassing I would have just kept quiet if I was him.  but I played like a douche that game, I would let the other team kill him before I killed them.


----------



## Eki (Sep 3, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Video Game Pulled Globally From Military Stores Over Taliban Inclusion
> 
> As all stores located on Army and Air Force bases will no longer be allowed to sell Electronic Arts' upcoming military shooter Medal of Honor because an aspect of the game includes playable Taliban characters.
> 
> ...



Ima be pissed if this goes beyond that


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 3, 2010)

people still buy at gamestop? lol

anyway, double XP weekend again? too bad I don't need it.

and lol at black ops: now I can play sabacc while killing people. seems utterly stupid.


----------



## Naked (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm more interested in the Zombie game mode.


----------



## Eki (Sep 3, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> people still buy at gamestop? lol
> 
> anyway, double XP weekend again? too bad I don't need it.
> 
> and lol at black ops: now I can play sabacc while killing people. seems utterly stupid.



Where else should i go?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2010)

Anything but Gamestop.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Sep 3, 2010)

Amazon they offer a 20 dollar code for future game purchase if you pre-order black ops.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 3, 2010)

Eki said:


> Where else should i go?


I just buy everything online, and it's always substantially cheaper. but fuck gamestop, I went to trade in my Fallout 3 beginning of last year and they gave me $5 for it. In perfect condition.


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 3, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Anything but Gamestop.



whats wrong with gamestop? I have been buying my games there for some time now.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2010)

...have you been living in a cave or something?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2010)

Also, why did Gecka/Devon get banned? xd


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 3, 2010)

For seducing minors. 

Nah but seriously I didn't even know he was banned.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 3, 2010)

He's banned for being too awesome. Somebody got 360 quick scoped by him and now he's mad


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2010)

Considering he's 16...


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 3, 2010)

I told him to leave those 3 year old kids alone, guy didn't listen.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 3, 2010)

See Hang, if you weren't playing Madden the whole week you would know by now.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2010)

I actually only played Madden for like one day. Been playing Saints Row 2 yesterday. Modded 360. <3

I can only talk to you guys on Friday/Saturday, btw. Still live at home and I've a low voice, so it carries through walls.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 3, 2010)

^hahahaha LMAO.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2010)

Trying to get your self-esteem back after gettin' blown up in the stick thread?


----------



## narutosushi (Sep 3, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Also, why did Gecka/Devon get banned? xd



Is it a permanent ban or temporary? He probably did something on another part of the forum.

I'm loving the double exp. Im hoping to get to lvl 70 by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 3, 2010)

Leveling is overrated. Seriously, I don't even know why I bothered. 


Hangatýr said:


> Trying to get your self-esteem back after gettin' blown up in the stick thread?


What?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 3, 2010)

Has best MW2 videos.


----------



## Newton (Sep 3, 2010)

Nin it comes out 4 days after GT5

what the fuck are you thinking


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 3, 2010)

Newton said:


> Nin it comes out 4 days after GT5
> 
> what the fuck are you thinking



I know I know. We will be spending most of our time on GT5 but we can mix in some Black Ops here and there. 

Plus I don't plan on to prestige more than once so I won't waste tons of time like I did in MW2.

You have to get it if I am. :33


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 3, 2010)

i noticed the double xp.  gecka banned? for what, posting porn?


----------



## Newton (Sep 3, 2010)

i have classes from 8am-8pm and shit, dunno if I'll have the time


----------



## Naked (Sep 3, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> Has best MW2 videos.



SeaNanners is really boring because he plays too defensive.
Sandy Ravage is a lot better.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 3, 2010)

I agree. Too much camping for my taste. Sandy on the other hand is awesome.


----------



## narutosushi (Sep 3, 2010)

Newton said:


> i have classes from 8am-8pm and shit, dunno if I'll have the time



same thing has been going on to me too.....only reason I'm playing right now is cause of labor day weekend break. Then back to college chemistry 

Just wondering but if you get a nuke while your team is losing, does that mean you get the emblem with the spinning green star, cause I didn't get it


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 3, 2010)

WTF? I thought that was the way to get it.. Cause you can't get it demolition. I thought you had to get it on domination or TDM.


----------



## Naked (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't think it's specific to any game mode. Something's wrong with your account I guess.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 4, 2010)

Newton said:


> i have classes from 8am-8pm and shit, dunno if I'll have the time



What the fuck, I thought you were done and moving to Canada for university.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 4, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> WTF? I thought that was the way to get it.. Cause you can't get it demolition. I thought you had to get it on domination or TDM.



I got it in domination while my team had less points than the other one. I got the spinning star and the MOAB title.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 4, 2010)

Okay I'll try that. I've had nukes in domination, but never when we were losing appearantly.


----------



## Newton (Sep 4, 2010)

@sushio - are you sure you had the challenge unlocked?



Violent-nin said:


> What the fuck, I thought you were done and moving to Canada for university.



I have to wait til next september for that 

meanwhile I have these classes here


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 4, 2010)

Newton said:


> @sushio - are you sure you had the challenge unlocked?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh gawd. 

8am - 8pm christ, that some serious schooling. 

Well it's your call on Black Ops, I know your at least getting GT5.


----------



## Creator (Sep 5, 2010)

I got my first Fall Camo yesterday. 

Looks like puke.


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> same thing has been going on to me too.....only reason I'm playing right now is cause of labor day weekend break. Then back to college chemistry
> 
> J*ust wondering but if you get a nuke while your team is losing, does that mean you get the emblem with the spinning green star, cause I didn't get it *



yes, thats what it means.


----------



## narutosushi (Sep 5, 2010)

Newton said:


> @sushio - are you sure you had the challenge unlocked?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmmm i might not then cause I had no idea it was a challenge


----------



## Eternal Pein (Sep 5, 2010)

I dont even like Fall Camo, Blue Tiger is where its at


----------



## Naked (Sep 6, 2010)

Played the #1 team _again_.  


It's not fair.


----------



## Creator (Sep 6, 2010)

Hollowed Shinigami said:


> I dont even like Fall Camo, Blue Tiger is where its at



Red Tiger. Its the best.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 6, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Played the #1 team _again_.
> 
> 
> It's not fair.



What's the name of your GB team?


----------



## Naked (Sep 6, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> What's the name of your GB team?



Team AkA.


----------



## Creator (Sep 6, 2010)

Ran into some boosters in Estate, Domination. I cut in, killed the other guy a couple of time. Chased the first one around a bit, to the point he shot a car so he blew up to swamp somewhere else, only to swamp exactly where he died. 

All in all, it was lulz and i got free kills.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 6, 2010)

Creator said:


> Ran into some boosters in Estate, Domination. I cut in, killed the other guy a couple of time. Chased the first one around a bit, to the point he shot a car so he blew up to *swamp* somewhere else, only to *swamp* exactly where he died.
> 
> All in all, it was lulz and i got free kills.



You've completely butchered the word spawn.


----------



## narutosushi (Sep 6, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Played the #1 team _again_.
> 
> 
> It's not fair.



Isn't Team Fear #1? I have no idea who is #1 on ps3 though. 

Me and my friend are trying to get a clan together from our school. My friend has become a monster on this game....he got a 59 killstreak just yesterday.


----------



## Creator (Sep 6, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> You've completely butchered the word spawn.



Its how i spell okay.


----------



## Naked (Sep 6, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Isn't Team Fear #1? I have no idea who is #1 on ps3 though.
> 
> Me and my friend are trying to get a clan together from our school. My friend has become a monster on this game....he got a 59 killstreak just yesterday.



I'm actually going by GameBattles ranking.

The best team on Xbox360 right now would be .

_____________________________

The best team on the PS3 is .

---

Click banners for each of their GB team profiles.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 6, 2010)

lol so my headset broke too. duct tape around controller and headset now


----------



## Naked (Sep 6, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> lol so my headset broke too. duct tape around controller and headset now



My headset is broken. I have to use the Rockband mic.


----------



## Naked (Sep 6, 2010)

This isn't funny.

Mon 6 Sep 2010	3:30 PM EDT	*[ e2k ] [MuRk]iN | eM*	 Team Ladder	Completed	
Sat 4 Sep 2010	9:30 PM EDT	*[ e2k ] [MuRk]iN | eM*	 Team Ladder	Completed	
Fri 13 Aug 2010	9:00 PM EDT	*[ e2k ] [MuRk]iN | eM*	 Team Ladder	Completed	

Give us a break.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 6, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> This isn't funny.
> 
> Mon 6 Sep 2010	3:30 PM EDT	*[ e2k ] [MuRk]iN | eM*	 Team Ladder	Completed
> Sat 4 Sep 2010	9:30 PM EDT	*[ e2k ] [MuRk]iN | eM*	 Team Ladder	Completed
> ...



Psh get better and de-throne those punks. With a clan tag MuRk they don't really deserve respect.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 6, 2010)

last night 4skn whooped some clan called VA(gina ) 

they came back a little serious and won the second one, losers, they were probably so embarrassed.


----------



## Eki (Sep 6, 2010)

I finally played after about 3 weeks of not playing and i got my ass smashed 

Too much street fighter and tekken 

ive become an fighting game addict


----------



## Naked (Sep 6, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Psh get better and de-throne those punks. With a clan tag MuRk they don't really deserve respect.



We don't play enough to get that good. :S


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 6, 2010)

quickscoped some guy when I was using scavenger


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 6, 2010)

Eki said:


> I finally played after about 3 weeks of not playing and i got my ass smashed
> 
> Too much street fighter and tekken
> 
> ive become an fighting game addict



Nothing wrong with that.

Fighters >>> FPS any day of the week.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 6, 2010)

Depends on the fighter and FPS. And in what ways. Because when it comes to availability and population FPS babyshakes fighting games.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh that's mostly because tons of 15 year old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who get their mommies to buy them the newest CoD or Halo. One thing about the fighting game community is there's more mature players maybe because it's generally more of a older crowd.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 6, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Oh that's mostly because tons of 15 year old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who get their mommies to buy them the newest CoD or Halo. One thing about the fighting game community is there's more mature players maybe because it's generally more of a older crowd.


Sure, that's why they all use Ryu or Ken.

Or Akuma, god forbid.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 6, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> Sure, that's why they all use Ryu or Ken.
> 
> Or Akuma, god forbid.





Prefer Ken and Ryu whoring out over Master Chief anytime. 

That's not really the case in the competitive community though.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 6, 2010)

I had the game and sold it, for that reason. Can't stand hadoukens/Shorukens the whole game.

Not to mention most of them have the stick, which I don't think I want to buy just to play one game.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 6, 2010)

Fair enough man. I don't blame you sticks aren't cheap. Some people do use pads even in tournaments but it's still a rare thing to see.


----------



## Eki (Sep 6, 2010)

I use a stick


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 6, 2010)

Christ matchmaking fails hard today, same damn 4 maps over and over and over.


----------



## Eki (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## Aruarian (Sep 6, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Oh that's mostly because tons of 15 year old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who get their mommies to buy them the newest CoD or Halo. One thing about the fighting game community is there's more mature players maybe because it's generally more of a older crowd.


Eh, PC FPS. 


Violent-nin said:


> Prefer Ken and Ryu whoring out over Master Chief anytime.
> 
> That's not really the case in the competitive community though.



You play a SPARTAN in Halo MP, not Master Chief. And yes, that _is_ the case in high-level SF. Look at how many Ryu's you see.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 6, 2010)

I still prefer Quake 3 Team Arena and CS


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 6, 2010)

Nobody plays Guile :<

I got to be at work at 10 pm T_T


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 6, 2010)

SF should be named Ryu Fighter from now on

Nobody but you Johnnu.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 6, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Eh, PC FPS.
> 
> 
> You play a SPARTAN in Halo MP, not Master Chief. And yes, that _is_ the case in high-level SF. Look at how many Ryu's you see.



Well PC FPS for me is an entirely different thing than console FPS players. 

PC FPS players. 

Ah, usually hear people bragging about Master Chiefs dick not really the SPARTAN but fair enough. Well with high-level SF and the Ryu players it's not really because they think Ryu is oh so cool, but mostly because Ryu is pretty basic and a lot of people feel comfortable with him. Ken not so much because well Ken is a worse character. At the same time though even though Ryu is whored out there's not really that much great Ryu players out there.



Hangatýr said:


> ACtually, the official upcoming namechange to the series is Downback Fighter.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 6, 2010)

ACtually, the official upcoming namechange to the series is Downback Fighter.

SF4 high-level tends to be boring as fuck due to the defensive nature of the game, combined with a large ass stage, it makes for retarded zoning. I was hoping Super would be more offensive with faster gameplay and the 3S characters tossed in, but Dudley has a real tough time getting in on characters with any sort of fireball (let's not even talk about Dhalsim...), Makoto just plain sucks, and Ibuki being the only one that's actually a decent pick. I'm just waiting for either Yun and Yang to be high-octane top-tier or Valkenhayn in BBCS.


----------



## Eki (Sep 6, 2010)

I have not used Ryu or Ken once since i got the game 

I started off using C. Viper and oh god was it hard to learn her shit


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 6, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> ACtually, the official upcoming namechange to the series is Downback Fighter.
> 
> SF4 high-level tends to be boring as fuck due to the defensive nature of the game, combined with a large ass stage, it makes for retarded zoning. I was hoping Super would be more offensive with faster gameplay and the 3S characters tossed in, but Dudley has a real tough time getting in on characters with any sort of fireball (let's not even talk about Dhalsim...), Makoto just plain sucks, and Ibuki being the only one that's actually a decent pick. I'm just waiting for either Yun and Yang to be high-octane top-tier or Valkenhayn in BBCS.



Trust me man I was hoping for the same thing, while I like SSFIV just fine it is a bit too defensive and slower paced for me to get really into it. Oh you just reminded me of how they butchered my poor Makoto. 

---

Yeah C.Viper is one of the very few execution heavy characters in the game, she's a bit tricky at first to get used too.


----------



## Naked (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't think this is the right place to talk about this, but I started with Cammy because she's an offensive rush down character which makes for an exciting match. 

I started using Sagat because he's overpowered.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 6, 2010)

Sagat is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), like running with the UMP in this game.

speaking of, I only have 2k kills with that gun across all prestige levels.


----------



## Naked (Sep 6, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> Sagat is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), like running with the UMP in this game.
> 
> speaking of, I only have 2k kills with that gun across all prestige levels.



Lol, I use Cammy more than I use Sagat. Sagat is just to piss my friends off that play SSFIV.


----------



## Eki (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## Naked (Sep 6, 2010)

You playing in here Eki?


----------



## Eki (Sep 6, 2010)

no but i was bored so i started watching it lulz


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 7, 2010)

I can't stand Street Fighter online, give me some Soul Calibur any day.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 7, 2010)

Soul Calibur beyond 2 is gay as hell.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 7, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Soul Calibur beyond 2 is gay as hell.



But it still has MUCh better online then SF.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 7, 2010)

So you can play shite flawlessly online. Epic victoly!


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 7, 2010)

I forgot how addicting FFA's could be.

That and it's Sit-rep heaven, that mode has an epic amount of claymores and TA's in it.


----------



## Gecka (Sep 7, 2010)

tired/bored with mw2 as of my recent 10th prestige

gonna be doing more cod 4


----------



## Eki (Sep 7, 2010)

7 more days


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 7, 2010)

getting deagle kills on core = only because of the challenge.

it's funny like 7 prestige levels ago when I was still a tryhard I probably would have been concerned with my precious KD


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 7, 2010)

Who cares about KD (as long as it's not under 1.00.). I just go in a game and make as much  kills I can while having fun. I don't respawn camp, cause it's too fucking boring. That's why I love me some TDM


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm never going after all the prestige levels ever again in a CoD game, biggest fucking waste of time when there's so many other games to play.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 7, 2010)

I didn't play just for prestiging. It's just that you gain experience, by killing more and more. It's not like you have to go through extra trouble just to prestige. Only downside to prestiging is having to level up some of the perks. Getting to level20 is nothing. But perks can be annoying, depending on which ones you use. 

You have your Starcraft, but the only game I still like playing on the ps3 is MW2. Mostly because you can play it with a bunch of friends. If it wasn't for that I would've sold this game a long time ago. I've played the hell out of my other games (Uncharted1&2, SFIV, Valkyria Chronicles, Demon Souls). Now I'm waiting for Gran Turismo 5 and KOFXIII. Brink and Black Ops could be next on my list as well.


----------



## Jeefus (Sep 7, 2010)

My living room has been completely empty due to the floor joist breaking.  The repairs will take another day and a half at most, hopefully, but I can say I haven't missed the game so much as missed kicking butt with ya'll lol.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 7, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I'm never going after all the prestige levels ever again in a CoD game, biggest fucking waste of time when there's so many other games to play.


we call those people ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who are too scared to lose their precious guns and attachments.

Not that it matters, I just love flaming them when the game comes/came out.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 7, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I didn't play just for prestiging. It's just that you gain experience, by killing more and more. It's not like you have to go through extra trouble just to prestige. Only downside to prestiging is having to level up some of the perks. Getting to level20 is nothing. But perks can be annoying, depending on which ones you use.
> 
> You have your Starcraft, but the only game I still like playing on the ps3 is MW2. Mostly because you can play it with a bunch of friends. If it wasn't for that I would've sold this game a long time ago. I've played the hell out of my other games (Uncharted1&2, SFIV, Valkyria Chronicles, Demon Souls). Now I'm waiting for Gran Turismo 5 and KOFXIII. Brink and Black Ops could be next on my list as well.




Sad thing is I've neglected other games just so I can finish the leveling up process faster, but it didn't occur to me at the time that it's a giant waste of time. I should be playing SC2, Metroid, SSFIV , etc right now but I ended up burning hours of MW2.

Nice to hear your getting GT5, game is looking so damn pretty. 


-----

I don't care for weapon attachments, I just don't see the point in leveling over and over for more custom classes to waste my time on. People who are scared to lose their attachments are idiots and probably the same people that camp like crazy cause they seriously fear death........in a game.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah, GT5 is high on my list. Been a long time for a new GT game. Did you see the full damage pics? They looked kinda weird 

You know a good steering wheel?

I WANT THIS!! 


 hmmm is it worth my money?

@putting extra time into the game. Yeah that sucks. I didn't have anything to play at the time, so pretty much all I played was MW2. The extra classes do come in handy though. You don't have to go and change your classes all the time. I have classes 1 to 5 reserved for my everyday classes. 6-10 change from week to week. I just mess around with those. I was playing with the Fal the other day (when I joined you). Gun is pretty hard to play with. Especially when you're rushing in TDM and someone pops up out of no where. 
You and your damn uzzi arrrgghh


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 7, 2010)

I need at least 9 custom classes, ideally 13.

I'm not getting Reach. Halo is a pretty good game but the characters move so slowly (yes I hate using the LMG because of the sluggish nature). It's rather sad since I would have liked to play the campaign at least.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 7, 2010)

Rent it 

wow 9 is a lot. I have 1 cold blooded, 1 silent, 1 sniper, 1 marathon, 1 Scar SOH,SP,COM class. That's all I need.


----------



## Naked (Sep 7, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Yeah, GT5 is high on my list. Been a long time for a new GT game. Did you see the full damage pics? They looked kinda weird
> [/IMG][/spoiler]



There's finally some vehicle damage in Gran Turismo. That's nice to see.


----------



## Jeefus (Sep 7, 2010)

I think they are also bringing cars from different racing venues.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 7, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> wow 9 is a lot. I have 1 cold blooded, 1 silent, 1 sniper, 1 marathon, 1 Scar SOH,SP,COM class. That's all I need.


4 for S&D/HC, 2 Core, 1 Anti-air, 2 Sniper. But I also need classes for: 1 asshole class, 2 new gun class (for challenges/unlocks), and one running class.


----------



## Naked (Sep 7, 2010)

Lol, I looked at the GT5 pics again and some of if looked pretty darn ridiculous. I don't think I've seen any cars look like those after a crash.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 7, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> 4 for S&D/HC


Dammmn you're hardcore. Don't tell me. I bet those classes have different camoflage for different environments. Are you that sneaky type of player like Deathgun. That bastard can sneak up on you from right in front of you without you noticing it .

@Naked Snacks, yeah I know. The first one looks like someone smeared some jelly on the hood/bumper.


----------



## Rokudaime1010 (Sep 7, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> That's why I love me some TDM


I approve!

Seems like everybody on my friends list wants to play objective games (demo, domination, S&D)...those are all cool...but I prefer TDM over them all...except for FFA maybe...just a straightforward shoot-em-up type game mode.lol

My PS3 comment by my ID is "FFA or TDM ONLY" haha


----------



## Naked (Sep 7, 2010)

I've got most of my classes set up for GameBattles.
I have 1 sniper class and one random.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 7, 2010)

Crix and co always want to play S&D  That shit is so boring I can't stand it. Oh wait I'm gonna camp here near the bomb, so I'm sure someone will come. Just stay put and get your akimbo rangers (gun of your choice) in your hand and be ready to kill. OMG I'm sooooo good. Yes I know not everyone plays like this, but a LOT do. I rather get headshot with a noobtube.


----------



## Naked (Sep 7, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Crix and co always want to play S&D  That shit is so boring I can't stand it. Oh wait I'm gonna camp here near the bomb, so I'm sure someone will come. Just stay put and get your akimbo rangers (gun of your choice) in your hand and be ready to kill. OMG I'm sooooo good. Yes I know not everyone plays like this, but a LOT do.



Lol, I believe Sandy Ravage calls it "Snooze n' Dreams" or something like that.

CTF is my favorite game type.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 7, 2010)

CTF is fun. Though still a lot of campers there as well (protecting the flag). Talking about Sandy Ravage, I was watching his spamtex videos the other day and was like hmm I should try that one day. The day after I got 12 killstreak in highrise just with the spas lol. I was running around the house (not the one with the cubicles). Extra mags FTW.


----------



## narutosushi (Sep 7, 2010)

Rokudaime1010 said:


> I approve!
> 
> Seems like everybody on my friends list wants to play objective games (demo, domination, S&D)...those are all cool...but I prefer TDM over them all...except for FFA maybe...just a straightforward shoot-em-up type game mode.lol
> 
> My PS3 comment by my ID is "FFA or TDM ONLY" haha



Demolition has so many organized teams on there. I stopped going in there because I usually played by myself or with a friend and going up against organized clans is tough. Domination is all right, but the second the match starts you always here a noobtube shoot off.


----------



## Naked (Sep 7, 2010)

The game mode I hate the most would have to be Ground War. There's too many noob tubes.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 7, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Demolition has so many organized teams on there. I stopped going in there because I usually played by myself or with a friend and going up against organized clans is tough. Domination is all right, but the second the match starts you always here a noobtube shoot off.


I actually don't across them anymore. Besides when I play Demo, I play with a group of friends. We pretty much dominate everyone. Playing against a 6 man team with just 2 or 3 people is crazy. 

Domination, noobtubes from the other side of the map. Freaking sucks. GW TDM is okay though. A little too crowded in some levels though.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 7, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Dammmn you're hardcore. Don't tell me. I bet those classes have different camoflage for different environments. Are you that sneaky type of player like Deathgun. That bastard can sneak up on you from right in front of you without you noticing it ..


lol I dun use camo. one vector, one UMP, 2 TAR (extended mags + suppressed) with different second/first perks.

I'm not sure how sneaky I am, but I'm pretty much always last alive and I fucking hate it.

Ground War / Domination pretty much always has at least 4 people on the other team with m203/rpg. I avoid that garbage.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 7, 2010)

Lol hate when that happens. You're as good as dead. At least get one with you when you die. Die smiling


----------



## Jeefus (Sep 7, 2010)

I rather enjoyed that time there were about 20 or so of us doing a private match with really abstract rules such as throwing knives and a riot shield only.

Hey Naked, you ever challenge NOC on that game battle site???

Speak of GB, did we ever create a NF team?


----------



## Naked (Sep 7, 2010)

Jeefus said:


> Hey Naked, you ever challenge NOC on that game battle site???
> 
> Speak of GB, did we ever create a NF team?



They're in the Hardcore ladder. We're in the Core ladder so we can't play them. :S

I used to play Hardcore GB in W@W, but I stopped after MW2 came out.

I don't think you guys created a GB team yet. Once you guys do, we'll be the first to challenge.


----------



## Jeefus (Sep 7, 2010)

Gah, can't you be on two teams???


You'd lose anyways


----------



## Naked (Sep 7, 2010)

Jeefus said:


> Gah, can't you be on two teams???
> 
> 
> You'd lose anyways



Yeah, okay. They haven't even played a match yet and their ranks are pretty low. I'd like to see them try though.


----------



## Rokudaime1010 (Sep 7, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> GW TDM is okay though. A little too crowded in some levels though.


Played Rust...GW TDM...retarded. Somebody on my team with a headset was laughing about how he camped in the same spot...gun pointed at one spot, and got 6 kills straight off of the other team's spawning.lol
And I remember so many times running past a corner and seeing somebody spawn right next to me.hahahaha

Other than that, GW TDM is another favorite of mine.


----------



## Naked (Sep 7, 2010)

Rokudaime1010 said:


> Played Rust...GW TDM...retarded. Somebody on my team with a headset was laughing about how he camped in the same spot...gun pointed at one spot, and got 6 kills straight off of the other team's spawning.lol
> And I remember so many times running past a corner and seeing somebody spawn right next to me.hahahaha
> 
> Other than that, GW TDM is another favorite of mine.



How can you stand the grenade launchers? Unless you're the type of player that does that.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 7, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Yeah, GT5 is high on my list. Been a long time for a new GT game. Did you see the full damage pics? They looked kinda weird
> 
> You know a good steering wheel?
> 
> ...



Wow that steering wheel is insane lol, I'm just content on play with a controller lol.

FAL I rape with because my reaction is very quick and my trigger finger is even faster, a lot of idiots accuse me of a modded controller and I'm like "The fuck?"

 

Oh I was using the Uzi at random. I basically now just close my eyes and pick a gun at random to get the mastery for, I think I was working on stupid 40 kills with FMJ for the Uzi when I played with you.


----------



## Rokudaime1010 (Sep 8, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> How can you stand the grenade launchers? Unless you're the type of player that does that.


The ONLY time that I'll use grenade launcher is when I'm in the process of mastering a gun...or if I'm playing against a bunch of high roller type shit talkers, I'll put on grenade launcher and most likely Danger Close and One Man Army.:rofl

Other than that, I just take the noob tubes as they come...they piss me off...a lot...but so do a million other things in this game.haha I'll find a decent lobby more often than not...one with only one ritual noob tuber.


----------



## Jeefus (Sep 8, 2010)

I haven't actually come across any tubers in a while. I think the last time I saw some were a few months ago when Fire and I were in a party together.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't think were playing the same game. 

Edit:

It's almost fitting I use the OMA emblem because none of the Team NF ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are ever online.


----------



## Jeefus (Sep 8, 2010)

LOL

I'll get online as soon as I can put my living room back together.


I think I may have asked before, but do a lot of ya'll use OMA?? I can't decided of I want to or not.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 8, 2010)

I just used it for the Emblem and used noob-tubes with it for once to be a jackass. I'll never again do that, it was *WAY too easy* to get kills and I felt like scum after every game.

I don't usually have it on my classes except if I want to go throwing knife happy from distance.

I actually right now use Marathon more than anything, I still like Scavenger and SoH a lot but I like running around like a crack head hip firing. I don't use Lightweight, Commando and Tactical Knife with my Marathon cause that's just gay. Plus running and gunning is the only way for me to have fun without getting bored too fast.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 8, 2010)

oma is for gays


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah i stopped playing this.


----------



## narutosushi (Sep 8, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> How can you stand the grenade launchers? Unless you're the type of player that does that.



You really would have to use a noobtube as well to control the hate for noobtubes. Personally I use the "asshole class" when somebody uses it on me. It gets out all the stress when you decide to be a douchebag for awhile 

Though the noobtube spawning has gotten out of control. Almost every map on GW has somebody trying to do that. 

I guarantee you, if you use it for a few matches it will feel douchey but alot of the hate for noobtubes will go away.


----------



## Naked (Sep 8, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> You really would have to use a noobtube as well to control the hate for noobtubes. Personally I use the "asshole class" when somebody uses it on me. It gets out all the stress when you decide to be a douchebag for awhile
> 
> Though the noobtube spawning has gotten out of control. Almost every map on GW has somebody trying to do that.
> 
> I guarantee you, if you use it for a few matches it will feel douchey but alot of the hate for noobtubes will go away.



Whenever I get into a lobby filled with tubers, I usually just rage quit. I don't even have a class with grenade launchers so I couldn't be a douche if I wanted to anyway. Besides, I think using the noob tubes isn't fun at all.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 8, 2010)

Johnny, there's a new Fun Tactics!


----------



## Gary (Sep 8, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Yeah i stopped playing this.



Then you should be playing WaW with me when I ask :33

So like, I was about to play this then I found out my brother lost his controller. wrrrryy.


----------



## Gecka (Sep 8, 2010)

12-1 in team tactical search

vector labbu labbu


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 8, 2010)

Gecka said:


> 12-1 in team tactical search
> 
> vector labbu labbu


mess with the best; die like the rest.

too bad that doesn't fit in the motto section, considering I was NROTC.



Axl Low said:


> Yeah i stopped playing this.


no no no, not without one last orgy of glory

this Saturday, 7PM EST


----------



## Eternal Pein (Sep 8, 2010)

I only use the noobtube to unlock the Shotgun attachement


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 9, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I'm never going after all the prestige levels ever again in a CoD game, biggest fucking waste of time when there's so many other games to play.



I have decided that this is what I am going to do from now on.

after playing this game for almost a year, its beginning to get old. luckily, there are so many different primary/secondary weapons and equipments to use and they change the feel of the game. currently I am having fun using the C4 and at first it took a while to get use to and IMO it is harder to master than Semtex and frag, but when you do get how to use it, it can be incredibly satisfying.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 9, 2010)

Hollowed Shinigami said:


> I only use the noobtube to unlock the Shotgun attachement



Me, too. It sucks only using it for those 20 kills and being constantly put down for being a noob tuber when you're really not.


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 9, 2010)

for the next prestige I will use the blast shield and see how I can incorporate it into the game. for now, I know you can combine it with riot shield and become more resistant to explosions. maybe Ill use it in team objective games like demolition or something.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 9, 2010)

Blast Shield, to me, has never really been useful except at the beginning of certain maps on Search and Destroy where everyone likes to tube from their spawn and try to get a cheap kill right in the beginning.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 9, 2010)

i love blast shield, if your getting a lot of tubes and grenades or if u r grenading , super useful.  I've survived lots of explosions using it.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 9, 2010)

Random person:"Dammit someone is OMA tubeing the flag now we can't cap it!"

Me:*picks default shield class* "EVERYONE CHILL THE FUCK OUT, I GOT THIS!!!"


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 9, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> I have decided that this is what I am going to do from now on.
> 
> after playing this game for almost a year, its beginning to get old. luckily, there are so many different primary/secondary weapons and equipments to use and they change the feel of the game. currently I am having fun using the C4 and at first it took a while to get use to and IMO it is harder to master than Semtex and frag, but when you do get how to use it, it can be incredibly satisfying.



When I have Blast Shield I usually make funny winning cam kills with it. 

C4 is very fun to use, though I still have the most fun using a Javeline.


----------



## Rokudaime1010 (Sep 9, 2010)

It's always the same thing...either most people from NF aren't online when I am...or they are online, but don't accept my party invites.lol

I'm hoping that it's because most like playing objective games, and I only play TDM...rather than you guys thinking that I suck.hahahaha


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 9, 2010)

Playing with the Fal and loving it. Got some good kills with it today. Around 50-60+ kills every game.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Sep 9, 2010)

Just started to use the rpd to get its mastery, I feel so cheap just using it.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 9, 2010)

I don't use the RPD as much as I used to. It's just way too slow for my taste. And I'm not one to take it easy and wait for opponents. 
Fal took some time getting used to, but now my trigger happy finger is read for it. Getting kills with the Fal is so easy.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 10, 2010)

Been playing 3rd Person Team Tactical for the past few days. It seems like there is no middle point for me as far as 3rd person goes. I either rape or get raped. I never just do alright.


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 10, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> When I have Blast Shield I usually make funny winning cam kills with it.
> 
> C4 is very fun to use, though I still have the most fun using a Javeline.



yeah, I remembered some of the games we played together, and Ill here the sound of the javelin which sounded a lot like a predator missile and Ill check my mini map and see no signature and Ill be like "oh yeah, omni is at it again"


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Sep 10, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I don't use the RPD as much as I used to. It's just way too slow for my taste. And I'm not one to take it easy and wait for opponents.
> Fal took some time getting used to, but now my trigger happy finger is read for it. Getting kills with the Fal is so easy.



Gotta get back into the fal but I usually rush with the RPD by just sticking lightweight pro on it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 10, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> yeah, I remembered some of the games we played together, and Ill here the sound of the javelin which sounded a lot like a predator missile and Ill check my mini map and see no signature and Ill be like "oh yeah, omni is at it again"



 

Yeah that was my calling card back then.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Sep 10, 2010)

Onmi was that you running around with the uzi and the javelin in my TDM match a few days ago?


----------



## Jeefus (Sep 10, 2010)

*kicks door in* BAM!!!!!!!!!!!!! IT'S FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

it's now 5:30pm CST here, and I have no obligations until about 2:00pm tomorrow.

Who's on tonight?


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 10, 2010)

*checks clock* 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E29iOPSxF94&feature=fvw[/YOUTUBE]

0:34 and i always have to work on Saturday mornings!!!!


Damn time difference.


----------



## Jeefus (Sep 10, 2010)

Son, you need to move!!!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 10, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> Onmi was that you running around with the uzi and the javelin in my TDM match a few days ago?



More than likely.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmliwBpiwHY&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]



This man is definitely the greatest commentator on YouTube.


----------



## Jeefus (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Deathgun (Sep 11, 2010)

Only really if you want more classes.

Also if you never saw a Fall F2000 before look no further.
Cause i just got one.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 11, 2010)

To prestige isn't worth it IMO, I really regret making my way all the way to 10. If people prestige that's fine, but the people who hacked their way there should just go kill themselves.


----------



## Jeefus (Sep 11, 2010)

@deathgun 

sweet, congrats.

@violent

I really just don't have the time to work up to level 70 ten times.....and I wouldn't hack it. So sense of accomplishment.  I might do it in black ops two or three times just to have extra class slots though


----------



## Koppachino (Sep 11, 2010)

Damn Deathgun, you got the fall quick. 28 headshots from when we were playing, nice one.


----------



## Naked (Sep 11, 2010)

Sorry I couldn't play with you fire. I was host of a Zombies party.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 11, 2010)

I got bored of this game, took a break, and now I'm good to go again.


----------



## Eternal Pein (Sep 11, 2010)

Wow, S&D is to easy nowadys, everyone is so predictable


----------



## Eki (Sep 11, 2010)

the whole game is too easy


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 11, 2010)

Eki said:


> the whole game is too easy



This man speaks the truth.


----------



## Jeefus (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for the game guys. Sorry I split so quickly.  My Dad showed up at my apartment unexpectedly.


----------



## narutosushi (Sep 11, 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong but if somebody is a lvl 3 Prestige 9 with a UMP 45 silenced and SOH Pro, SP Pro and Steady Aim Pro. Is that a hack? Oh and his clan tag was "iHak"


----------



## Naked (Sep 12, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but if somebody is a lvl 3 Prestige 9 with a UMP 45 silenced and SOH Pro, SP Pro and Steady Aim Pro. Is that a hack? Oh and his clan tag was "iHak"



Yep. When you prestige hack, you keep everything you unlock even the "Pro Perks".

And just to make sure, I ran a calculator:



> Level 1 to 3 requires 1,700 experience.
> This is equivalent to:
> 17 kills.
> 12 domination flag captures.
> ...



So yep, definitely a hack.


----------



## Jeefus (Sep 12, 2010)

On the PS2, there use to be a way to hack the game using a product called "Code Breaker". (I've noticed that the competition on the PS3 far far far exceeds that I came across on PS2, I actually looked amazing on the ps2 lol)  

However with the coding of the PS3, there probably will never be a Code Breaker program.  Thus, leave it to hoodlum ingenuity and someone can always find a loop hole or way around something


----------



## Eki (Sep 12, 2010)

There is no competition on live. There is only me. ;LOS


----------



## narutosushi (Sep 13, 2010)

Jeefus said:


> On the PS2, there use to be a way to hack the game using a product called "Code Breaker". (I've noticed that the competition on the PS3 far far far exceeds that I came across on PS2, I actually looked amazing on the ps2 lol)
> 
> However with the coding of the PS3, there probably will never be a Code Breaker program.  Thus, leave it to hoodlum ingenuity and someone can always find a loop hole or way around something



you have to be pretty damn good to understand coding to hack in the ps3


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 13, 2010)

The problem with current gen consoles is that the firmware is constantly updated, so something that works one moment won't the next. Plus with online MP, anti-cheating shit is prominent.


----------



## Eki (Sep 13, 2010)

The mods are cool i guess, but only if you play with them in a private match. But once you start playing online, it just ruins the MP experience


----------



## Jeefus (Sep 13, 2010)

I enjoy being in the same group with the mods just as I do everyone else.


----------



## Naked (Sep 13, 2010)

Just as long as the they don't piss me off. Which is pretty hard not to do.


----------



## Eki (Sep 13, 2010)

Actually, i wish they would get the ban hammer, except it being a hammer it will be a giant dildo


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 14, 2010)

Got into a FFA match last night where everyone had mics, no one was camping, they were all cool with each other. Then one guy left, someone started talking shit on Halo, another guy left, 2 guys came in and started boosting. All good things have to come to and end, I guess.


----------



## Koppachino (Sep 14, 2010)

I just met a hacked enemy who had continuous pain killer throughout the entire game.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Sep 14, 2010)

Koppachino said:


> I just met a hacked enemy who had continuous pain killer throughout the entire game.



ps3 or xbox


----------



## Koppachino (Sep 14, 2010)

PS3.

/10char


----------



## Naked (Sep 14, 2010)

Koppachino said:


> I just met a hacked enemy who had continuous pain killer throughout the entire game.



Or maybe he was just THAT bad.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 14, 2010)

Koppachino said:


> I just met a hacked enemy who had continuous pain killer throughout the entire game.



That's not a problem my L86 can't fix.


----------



## Newton (Sep 14, 2010)

Nin, think you guys will be on Thursday night?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 14, 2010)

Koppachino said:


> I just met a hacked enemy who had continuous pain killer throughout the entire game.



I encounter a hacker awhile back.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 14, 2010)

I will can't say for the rest of those silly fucks. It seems since you've been off everyone abandoned ship.

I'm the lone Power Ranger now.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Sep 14, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I will can't say for the rest of those silly fucks. It seems since you've been off everyone abandoned ship.
> 
> I'm the lone Power Ranger now.



We did devastate this past Saturday though.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 14, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> We did devastate this past Saturday though.



True, but usually I have to role solo cause none of you guys are on.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Sep 14, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> True, but usually I have to role solo cause none of you guys are on.



Sorry I am mostly a weekend player now gonna try to find some more time to play since I can't let my so-so skills get rusty


----------



## Ito (Sep 14, 2010)

PS3 has a all challenges/titles/emblems hack now.


----------



## narutosushi (Sep 14, 2010)

I usually play on the weekends now mainly cause this game gets me pissed off everytime I play it. Not because the noobtubes, but because how stupid people are nowadays.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 14, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> I usually play on the weekends now mainly cause this game gets me pissed off everytime I play it. Not because the noobtubes, but because how stupid people are nowadays.



Well I can fully understand that. I usually get paired on random teams with complete retards but majority of MW2 players are borderline retarded/have no skills (not that this game takes skill). Personally I think it's all the scrub 15 year old kids and younger who think their good but never played a real hard old school game hence their skills are rather limited.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 14, 2010)

Ito said:


> PS3 has a all challenges/titles/emblems hack now.



It's more than just that; all of the MW2 hacks that can be done on the Xbox 360 can now be done on the PS3. Two guys have known how to do it for months, but with the release of PSJailbreak there is a new method that several people know. 

Fortunately, people are only making challenge lobbies right now. If they wanted to, they could release all of the infections to public lobbies and ruin the game for others.


----------



## Ito (Sep 14, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> It's more than just that; all of the MW2 hacks that can be done on the Xbox 360 can now be done on the PS3. Two guys have known how to do it for months, but with the release of PSJailbreak there is a new method that several people know.
> 
> Fortunately, people are only making challenge lobbies right now. If they wanted to, they could release all of the infections to public lobbies and ruin the game for others.



They probably will eventually. I'll admit, I've been trying to get into one of these challenge lobbies. The game doesn't matter to me as much anymore, so why not have all of of the titles/emblems? I've only seen one guy wearing the spinning skull emblem, though. Which surprises me; people must have not discovered what's happened yet.


----------



## narutosushi (Sep 14, 2010)

I personally have no problem with people going into challenge lobbies. Only people that use wallhacks, aimbots, and everyother hack that can screw up a game should be console banned for life.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 14, 2010)

Black Ops will be out soon, so I can't be bothered to complete all of the MW2 challenges legitimately. I'm a member of one of the biggest console hacking forums and it's still difficult for me to get into a free challenge lobby.

If you get into one, make sure you find out the verification code and don't touch the stat hacks. Either one of these could cause all of your stats to turn negative and you'll be removed from the leaderboard.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm disappointed you never had the courage to play with me Violent.


----------



## Ito (Sep 14, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> Black Ops will be out soon, so I can't be bothered to complete all of the MW2 challenges legitimately. I'm a member of one of the biggest console hacking forums and it's still difficult for me to get into a free challenge lobby.
> 
> If you get into one, make sure you find out the verification code and don't touch the stat hacks. Either one of these could cause all of your stats to turn negative and you'll be removed from the leaderboard.



I'm pretty sure I'm a member of the forum you're talking about. If so, I know exactly what you mean.

What verification code?


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 14, 2010)

Ito said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm a member of the forum you're talking about. If so, I know exactly what you mean.
> 
> What verification code?



If the host is using the GodlyModz patch, press Left, Left, Up on the D-Pad for the first wave, and the same again for the second wave. If you don't do this within 20 seconds, you'll get a black screen and be booted from the lobby with your stats ruined.


----------



## Ito (Sep 14, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> If the host is using the GodlyModz patch, press Left, Left, Up on the D-Pad for the first wave, and the same again for the second wave. If you don't do this within 20 seconds, you'll get a black screen and be booted from the lobby with ruined stats.


Pardon my stupidity, but what's a wave?


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 14, 2010)

Ito said:


> Pardon my stupidity, but what's a wave?



Phase is probably a more fitting word. Basically, it'll prompt you on when to enter the code for the second time. If you look for videos of GodlyModz lobbies on YouTube, you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Ito (Sep 14, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> Phase is probably a more fitting word. Basically, it'll prompt you on when to enter the code for the second time. If you look for videos of GodlyModz lobbies on YouTube, you'll see what I mean.


I see. Well, if you get into one, let me know!


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 14, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I'm disappointed you never had the courage to play with me Violent.





Give me your PSN then, we'll do some matches.


----------



## Koppachino (Sep 14, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Or maybe he was just THAT bad.



Nah. He killed me first blood, since I got a hitmarker with an Intervention. Then I saw his painkiller in the Killcam, without a time limit. And he was using OMA launchers the whole game, as if the hack wasn't enough.



Deathgun said:


> That's not a problem my L86 can't fix.







Niko Bellic said:


> I encounter a hacker awhile back.



lol.


----------



## Rokudaime1010 (Sep 15, 2010)

My buddy created a new profile, solely so that he could join one of those hack lobbies and get everything.lol His K/D ratio was 0.00...no kills and no deaths...but he had every title and emblem including the spinning 10th prestige emblem...and all challenges were completed.  Every gun is unlocked, with every attachment and camo.lol He said there were tons of more options that he could have chosen...like upping your kills +214 million or something like that...but he just mainly wanted the 10th prestige spinning emblem.


----------



## Ito (Sep 15, 2010)

Rokudaime1010 said:


> My buddy created a new profile, solely so that he could join one of those hack lobbies and get everything.lol His K/D ratio was 0.00...no kills and no deaths...but he had every title and emblem including the spinning 10th prestige emblem...and all challenges were completed.  Every gun is unlocked, with every attachment and camo.lol He said there were tons of more options that he could have chosen...like upping your kills +214 million or something like that...but he just mainly wanted the 10th prestige spinning emblem.



Could you ask him if he could get me into one? I'm having no luck.


----------



## Rokudaime1010 (Sep 15, 2010)

Ito said:


> Could you ask him if he could get me into one? I'm having no luck.



Yeah, I can ask him. The guy who invited him to the lobby let him in for free...but he's charging other people PSN dollars to get in. If my buddy says that you're a friend of his, he'll probably get you in easy...but my friend is a booster and says that anybody he helps has to allow him 50 headshots on his main account.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 15, 2010)

u all r gonna boost retarded like now? wth , it's just emblems.

i wonder if gecka is gonna keep his stats up, it might be easier to crack higher rankings if people quit the game.  

I was having trouble getting full lobbies last night, that and the quality of players now is mostly super good (real talk quick scopers) or super bad (unapologetic noob tubers and knifers).


----------



## Rokudaime1010 (Sep 15, 2010)

Fapperwocky, I'm with you on that one.lol I've come to the conclusion that I'll never get the spinning 10th prestige emblem...but I'm cool with not having it though.haha There'd really be no point to the game if you already have all titles/emblems and challenges.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 15, 2010)

How do you get the spinning 10th prestige emblem? I don't think I've ever seen it.


----------



## Naked (Sep 15, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> How do you get the spinning 10th prestige emblem? I don't think I've ever seen it.



You finish all of the Prestige challenges.
That's including the 2500 kills and headshots for all guns.
My one friend has it.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 15, 2010)

That's freaking sick! With all guns you mean ALL GUNS? Pistols, rocket launchers, shotguns etc?


----------



## Naked (Sep 15, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> That's freaking sick! With all guns you mean ALL GUNS? Pistols, rocket launchers, shotguns etc?



I don't think the launchers have the headshot challenge, but yep. ALL GUNS.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 15, 2010)

That's just crazy. I only have 3 gold embles for guns. SCAR, TAR and FAMAS. I have one for the UMP as well, but that's just 500 headshots. Way easier then aussault rifle challenges.


----------



## Naked (Sep 15, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> That's just crazy. I only have 3 gold embles for guns. SCAR, TAR and FAMAS



Then I suggest you give up. Black Ops is coming out soon anyway.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 15, 2010)

Lol what gave you the impression I would even bother with such an impossible task


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 15, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> I don't think the launchers have the headshot challenge, but yep. ALL GUNS.



Launchers have double(or higher) kill challenges instead.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 15, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> You finish all of the Prestige challenges.
> That's including the 2500 kills and headshots for all guns.
> My one friend has it.



He lied to you, if he told you that's how he got it. That theory was debunked months ago. Most people speculate that you have to get a certain number of each accolade, but only the Infinity Ward develops know for certain.


----------



## Jeefus (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't have enough time to even try for the high prestige stuff. I just want the extra class slots that come with prestige-ing two or three times.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 15, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> He lied to you, if he told you that's how he got it. That theory was debunked months ago. Most people speculate that you have to get a certain number of each accolade, but only the Infinity Ward develops know for certain.


That's sounds believable. Cause seriously, getting 2500 headshots with every weapon is freaking impossible.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 15, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> That's sounds believable. Cause seriously, getting 2500 headshots with every weapon is freaking impossible.



It's only 1000 headshots and 2500 kills.


----------



## Ito (Sep 15, 2010)

Rokudaime1010 said:


> Yeah, I can ask him. The guy who invited him to the lobby let him in for free...but he's charging other people PSN dollars to get in. If my buddy says that you're a friend of his, he'll probably get you in easy...but my friend is a booster and says that anybody he helps has to allow him 50 headshots on his main account.


That's fine. Just let me know what he says.


----------



## Naked (Sep 15, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> That's sounds believable. Cause seriously, getting 2500 headshots with every weapon is freaking impossible.



If you have no life and live in your mother's basement, it's possible.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 15, 2010)

Boosters and hackers are simply gutter trash.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 15, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> It's only 1000 headshots and 2500 kills.


Lol of course. I don't know why I said 2500 (prolly cause that guy wrote that as well). Still 1000 headshots for every weapon is still alot. Btw how come some weapons don't need 1000 headshots to get the golden emblem. I have the UMP emblem and I only have around 700 headshots with it.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 16, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Lol of course. I don't know why I said 2500 (prolly cause that guy wrote that as well). Still 1000 headshots for every weapon is still alot. Btw how come some weapons don't need 1000 headshots to get the golden emblem. I have the UMP emblem and I only have around 700 headshots with it.



You get the gray bar with the headshot icon at 250 the golden emblem at 500 and the gold skull title at 1000.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 16, 2010)

Getting massive head shots today with the ACR both Red Dot and Silencer and also with the M16 on Modern Warfare 1.


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 17, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> You finish all of the Prestige challenges.
> That's including the 2500 kills and headshots for all guns.
> My one friend has it.



its not a guarantee. there are people who finished all of the prestige challenges and they don't have the spinning 10th prestige emblem. it is a fucking unicorn.


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 17, 2010)

Hollowed Shinigami said:


> Wow, S&D is to easy nowadys, everyone is so predictable



everyone is always predictable on search. if you can guess 2 out of 4 ways people will position themselves. you almost always will end up in the right place to do  some serious damage.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 17, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> everyone is always predictable on search. if you can guess 2 out of 4 ways people will position themselves. you almost always will end up in the right place to do  some serious damage.



Pretty much, though I find S&D boring as hell when I'm not playing with Team NF. Basically everytime I play with randoms I'm carrying the team, the only way I found to make it fun was using a Javeline.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 17, 2010)

I can't stand S&D. I get so tired of the constant Noob Tubes, Baby Monitors, AT4s, and RPGs. Same reason I don't play much Sabotage, although I will still play some Sabotage because at least you re-spawn.


----------



## Naked (Sep 17, 2010)

Panic said:


> I can't stand S&D. I get so tired of the constant Noob Tubes, Baby Monitors, AT4s, and RPGs. Same reason I don't play much Sabotage, although I will still play some Sabotage because at least you re-spawn.



You see more explosives in Ground War than you do in Search and Destroy.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 17, 2010)

there are at least 4 people modding in some fashion in S&D.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 17, 2010)

I don't play Ground War at all. Pisses me off, that amount of people in 1 game. I did like the modded 18 person Free-for-All matches they had when the game first came out. I really, really miss those. They shouldn't have patched that. I think they should add Old School Free-for-All to MW2 like they have in 1. That's all I've been playing for the past 3 days.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 18, 2010)

WOW at #1


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 18, 2010)

#! was hilarious but they rest were the same old shit you always see. I see so many people using the Intervention now and doing those type of kills, it almost makes me not want to use the Intervention at all. :sweat


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeah I agree. I've seen it all. That #1 was funny thouhg. I would be pissed of I were killed like that.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh if I was killed like that I'm pretty sure I would just put down the controller and leave before I broke it.


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 18, 2010)

lol, #1 got it right in the nuts.


----------



## Jeefus (Sep 19, 2010)

alas, I can never get my grenades to bounce


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 19, 2010)

My best friend last night got an epic grenade bounce on Vegas 2. We were playing Terrorist Hunt (I forget the map) and we had 3 guys left and he said "I know there's someone up there, I can see their shadow. I wonder if I should throw a frag." and I responded "I don't think so, it's a weird angle. I don't think it'll work." so he does it anyway, it bounces perfectly, and he kills all 3 of the enemies that were remaining.


----------



## Naked (Sep 19, 2010)

fire, sorry for leaving so abruptly. My grandmother needed help.

Nice clutch btw.


----------



## narutosushi (Sep 19, 2010)

I got a nice multi-kill semtex on friday....felt good

I wonder where Newton went? Most of the people that played a few months ago have left now. Even I barely play this game


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 19, 2010)

Most people are too busy with school to play right now, as for Newton he's also busy with school and trying to deal drugs at the same time.

Me and Deathgun are some of the last survivors at the moment.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 19, 2010)

Everyone on the 360 pretty much has better games to play.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 19, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> Everyone on the 360 pretty much has better games to play.



Oh, what are you guys playing mostly? :sweat

Halo Reach?


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 19, 2010)

I just got on 2 minutes ago, friends list is 20 people playing Halo Reach atm.


----------



## Gecka (Sep 19, 2010)

Imma play with you seth, invite me in an hour, by then i should be halosick


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2010)

Going from Halo to CoD gives you motion sickness or some shit, man. xd


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 19, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> I just got on 2 minutes ago, friends list is 20 people playing Halo Reach atm.



Christ, well that's to be expected though.

The CoD players on your list will pretty much be all over Black Ops and completely off Halo Reach in 2 months.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 19, 2010)

Sure gecka.


Hangat?r said:


> Going from Halo to CoD gives you motion sickness or some shit, man. xd


I know, but the other way around. After playing COD for even a week, playing Halo feels as if I'm carrying 2 LMG's (note: I don't use LMG's because it is just so fucking slow).


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2010)

We went from big match Halo to Hardcore MW2. My reflexes were dampened so bad.

Halo's control scheme is really slow, too. I have the sensitivity on 10 (Insanity) and it feels like a 6/7 on MW2.


----------



## narutosushi (Sep 19, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Most people are too busy with school to play right now, as for Newton he's also busy with school and trying to deal drugs at the same time.
> 
> Me and Deathgun are some of the last survivors at the moment.



same, college keeps me busy. Newton must be pretty good at drug dealing haha


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 19, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> same, college keeps me busy. Newton must be pretty good at drug dealing haha



The very best, he's on Interpol's most wanted list after all.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 19, 2010)

This game is hardly fun anymore.

It only is with NF, even if it is with only 1 extra member.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 19, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> This game is hardly fun anymore.
> 
> It only is with NF, even if it is with only 1 extra member.



That's the truth right there, I'm on right now if you want to run some matches.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 19, 2010)

I just played a few matches to brandish my spinning 10th prestige emblem.


----------



## Ito (Sep 19, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> I just played a few matches to brandish my spinning 10th prestige emblem.



And you didn't tell me?!


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 19, 2010)

Ito said:


> And you didn't tell me?!



I was going to tell you, but the guy who unlocked everything for me isn't doing it anymore.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 20, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> I just played a few matches to brandish my spinning 10th prestige emblem.



Enjoy your full message box filled with little kids asking you to get the same for them. 

I actually got a message like that, some kid going like "How did you get in a challenge lobby?!?  Can you ask the guy that did it for you to invite me ????    "

I was like "lol, this shit is legit."


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 20, 2010)

This game was already overflowed with idiots who hacked their way to 10th prestige, boosters, commando ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), noob-tube whores, etc. Now there's challenge lobbies and idiots who would be level 2 and have ninja. 

I'm not hating on any of you that did the challenge lobbies (I won't do it though).

Praying Black Ops doesn't get this fucked up or I'll drop that game very very fast.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 20, 2010)

I'll just drop this video here for the lulz. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cng0NkWhFIw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 20, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Praying Black Ops doesn't get this fucked up or I'll drop that game very very fast.



Yeah, no you won't. You'll bend over and spread your cheeks all the same.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 20, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Yeah, no you won't. You'll bend over and spread your cheeks all the same.



With Gran Turismo 5 coming out a few days before Black Ops it won't be hard to drop Black Ops for it my friend.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 20, 2010)

Doubtful, you'll play it for a while but not exclusively. =p


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 20, 2010)

When your right, your right. Too many games coming out at the same time, got to multi-task like crazy.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Sep 20, 2010)

I thought I was going to play this weekend but no had to rain like 10 inches in 48 hours thus prolonging my work week into my weekend.


----------



## Jeefus (Sep 20, 2010)

you're not getting flooded out are ya? need me to send you a raft?


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 21, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Most people are too busy with school to play right now, as for Newton he's also busy with school and trying to deal drugs at the same time.
> 
> Me and Deathgun are some of the last survivors at the moment.



I still play.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 21, 2010)

went 17-0 in derail, my least favorite TDM map.  cool thing was we were down like 500 or 1000 before i went on my streak, so i turned that shit around 

btw, strike is probably _the worst_ domination map.  the spawn trap at C is worse than any other spawn trap you can get stuck in.  The only thing that can save u is if some dude on ur team has a nuke and gets it, which happened last night.  was losing 170-60 when our nuke blew


----------



## Shadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Playing this on PS3 but PSN is down........I thought I had a good ratio for kill death I have a 84.9% kill ratio and sadly I have a 110% death ratio lol..........after learning that i took a slump.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 21, 2010)

^ wait, what?


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 21, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> I still play.



Psh, not as much as me and Deathgun do, and you don't invite me.


----------



## Eki (Sep 21, 2010)

+ Halo reach just came out


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 21, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Psh, not as much as me and Deathgun do, and you don't invite me.



yeah, I admit that I don't play as much as I use to - not because I don't want to, I just don't have as much time as I use to and I find myself having to make time to play if you can believe it. I'll invite you when next I am on.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 21, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> yeah, I admit that I don't play as much as I use to - not because I don't want to, I just don't have as much time as I use to and I find myself having to make time to play if you can believe it. I'll invite you when next I am on.



Fair enough, hopefully you get more spare time soon.

I love baiting these UMP and RPD whores then blowing them up with C4, it's so nice seeing them rage-quit.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Sep 21, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Fair enough, hopefully you get more spare time soon.
> 
> I love baiting these UMP and RPD whores then blowing them up with C4, it's so nice seeing them rage-quit.



Talking about rage quiting the last time I played about week ago made several people rage quit on Fuel because I kept killing them when they tried to do the rock glitch. I am trying to make time to get on, a week is too long.


----------



## narutosushi (Sep 21, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> yeah, I admit that I don't play as much as I use to - not because I don't want to, I just don't have as much time as I use to and I find myself having to make time to play if you can believe it. I'll invite you when next I am on.



I just dont want to. The only time I want to really play is when I'm watching a mw2 video on youtube....somehow those directors have enough skill to avoid alot of the bullshit


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 21, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> Talking about rage quiting the last time I played about week ago made several people rage quit on Fuel because I kept killing them when they tried to do the rock glitch. I am trying to make time to get on, a week is too long.



Good stuff, there's always a bunch of retards who go straight for that as soon as the match starts. So I just pick them off every time go for it.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 21, 2010)

That's the whole reason i try to avoid Fuel entirely.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 21, 2010)

Same here           .


----------



## Ito (Sep 21, 2010)

Enter the rock, fellas. It's fun.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 21, 2010)

For like 30 seconds sure, then it gets boring might fast.


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 21, 2010)

I hate the rock glitch. I just avoid that side of the map anytime people start using the glitch. if everyone on the opposing team does that, people will stop using that stupid glitch since they will get at most 2 or 3 kills.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 21, 2010)

If retards are there and I'm too lazy to flush them out I do the same thing, I just avoid that side till they come out. Though there are some guys that very sad and never leave their spot so I make sure to hunt them in the next match for good measure till they rage-quit.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 21, 2010)

people still go to that side of the map? lol

eventually the other team will start spawning beside that person, and it's easy pickings from then on.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 21, 2010)

@Spike: that was the last one, so maybe next time.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 22, 2010)

Forgot how trash matchmaking is in this game, same four maps over and over today.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 22, 2010)

Can't be worse than Halo Reach matchmaking, at least.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 22, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Can't be worse than Halo Reach matchmaking, at least.



Didn't get a chance to play Halo Reach, but it's really that bad?

Salvage, Fuel, Salvage, Wasteland, Fuel, Salvage.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 22, 2010)

Are we getting in a party PS3 peeps?


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 22, 2010)

Sure, I can play for a hour or so.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 22, 2010)

It's just you and me from the looks of it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 22, 2010)

Fine by me, I'm use to it by now. 

Rest of NF is MIA.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 22, 2010)

if u play on 360 i'll join, but i'm at work


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 22, 2010)

Buy me a 360 and I'll play with the 360 side as well.


----------



## Naked (Sep 22, 2010)

What time do you guys usually get on?
And timezone.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 22, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Salvage, Fuel, Salvage, Wasteland, Fuel, Salvage.


I get that a lot. But once I had to quit the same lobby 4 times straight in TDM, then went on to quit the exact same map 10 in a row in different lobbies.

I don't even understand it, I can put the entire lobby on my avoid list and still get placed in that same lobby a bunch of times.


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 22, 2010)

I have some time to play later this evening.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 22, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> What time do you guys usually get on?
> And timezone.



It varies, I'm on random times through out the day. 



Nae'blis said:


> I get that a lot. But once I had to quit the same lobby 4 times straight in TDM, then went on to quit the exact same map 10 in a row in different lobbies.
> 
> I don't even understand it, I can put the entire lobby on my avoid list and still get placed in that same lobby a bunch of times.



Oh I've had the happen to me man, I just get annoyed and end up taking a break for a hour or so. There's days when matchmaking isn't half bad, but today it's terrible on the PS3 side. If it's not the same maps over and over it's lag filled lobbies which drop you midway through the match.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 22, 2010)

I should have some time later today

Fucking school


----------



## Jeefus (Sep 22, 2010)

I'll probably be on later. But a friend will also be playing in case y'all wonder why the apparent score fluctuates so much.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 23, 2010)

My nephew bought WaW and MW1. MW1 is awesome, but dammn does WaW suck. Fucking tanks and stupid camp shit. Don't like the weapons either.


----------



## narutosushi (Sep 23, 2010)

Really?? WaW seemed a lot less annoying than MW2. It's much easier to get kills though on there. way too many beginners


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 23, 2010)

I got in 1 match ones, bootcamp because my friend didn't play online yet.
No one took the tank.

Took it.

25 kill streak right of the bat + a 3 man cannon shot.

And the dogs are pretty OP.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 23, 2010)

hey , this is page *666*


----------



## Gecka (Sep 23, 2010)

lol I do 40 posts a page

only scrubs use 20 a page


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 23, 2010)

dang, i didn't even know u could do that :S i didn't even know...


----------



## Ito (Sep 23, 2010)

Got into a challenge lobby. It's awesome.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 23, 2010)

Gecka said:


> lol I do 40 posts a page
> 
> only scrubs use 20 a page


this man

knows what he's talking about.

although 60 per page would be most ideal.


----------



## Gecka (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm on right now

get it while it's sexy and covered in chocolate


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh god that's tempting.

But no can do good sir. Just got back from work and chilling with friends.

I'll be on Saturday though.


----------



## Gecka (Sep 23, 2010)

well that's good because i'm not really on


----------



## Gecka (Sep 23, 2010)

Though i am still sexy and chocolate covered


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 24, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> My nephew bought WaW and MW1. MW1 is awesome, but dammn does WaW suck. Fucking tanks and stupid camp shit. Don't like the weapons either.



Yep, COD4 (MW1) is arguably the best COD game. I didn't like WaW either, so I sold it after I got the platinum trophy. I'm sceptical about Black Ops because Treyarch made COD3, which is the worse COD game, and WaW.


----------



## Naked (Sep 24, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> Yep, COD4 (MW1) is arguably the best COD game. I didn't like WaW either, so I sold it after I got the platinum trophy. I'm sceptical about Black Ops because Treyarch made COD3, which is the worse COD game, and WaW.



If the multiplayer is bad in Black Ops, I'll just play Zombies the whole time. 

CoD4 was still had it's flaws though. The frag grenades and martyrdom were OP and so was the M16.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeah the M16 is amazing in MW1. Freaking love it. I agree about frag grenades. They're like miniature nukes lol. Everything else is just way better in it though. No fucked up killstreaks. Cool weapons and perks. Loving the maps. The most kills I got so far (TDM) is 41. It's freaking hard getting a lot of kills in MW1 which is good.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 24, 2010)

Personally I prefer COD2 over the rest thus far but that's just me.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 24, 2010)

All i have now is MW2, i did play COD 4 on the PC but i don't have it on the PS3 so i'm gonna wait till Black Ops.


----------



## Naked (Sep 24, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Yeah the M16 is amazing in MW1. Freaking love it. I agree about frag grenades. They're like miniature nukes lol. Everything else is just way better in it though. No fucked up killstreaks. Cool weapons and perks. Loving the maps. The most kills I got so far (TDM) is 41. It's freaking hard getting a lot of kills in MW1 which is good.



The most kills I've gotten in a single game was around 250 (Headquarters - Shipment).
I used the RPD. >


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 25, 2010)

I have said this before: I love the M16 in MW1 but that fucking thing just blows in MW2. I dunno how they did it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 25, 2010)

Ah for me the M16 isn't that bad really, I've actually been raping with it while I'm going for it's mastery title. I used to think it was complete shit compared to the Famas but now I don't in the slightest. :sweat


----------



## Gecka (Sep 25, 2010)

Panic said:


> I have said this before: I love the M16 in MW1 but that fucking thing just blows in MW2. I dunno how they did it.



Simple, they didn't change the state of the M16, they only made guns able to keep up with it.

But still that thing is fucking broke shit.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 25, 2010)

I've given up on playing MW2 for the time being. 

I just can't continue leveling up and prestiging knowing that when Black Ops comes out, I will give up on this game.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm playing till I hit 10th prestige, after that I'm done and never again.

I simply won't have the time to prestige in Black Ops, way too many games coming out soon, so little time.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 25, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I've given up on playing MW2 for the time being.
> 
> I just can't continue leveling up and prestiging knowing that when Black Ops comes out, I will give up on this game.


I don't know about that. If Black Ops turns out to be a shitty game. I'll be back playing MW2 and MW1. I'm actually playing mw1 more then mw2.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 25, 2010)

when black-ops comes out I'd probably want to join a tenth lobby to hack everything except the final prestige.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 25, 2010)

I have faith in Black Ops being a good game. 

I'm just tired of MW2. I never bought any of the map packs, so I'm stuck playing the same old maps since the beginning.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 25, 2010)

I was one of the idiots who bought the map packs, so regret that.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 25, 2010)

javelin in HTDM


----------



## Gecka (Sep 25, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> when black-ops comes out I'd probably want to join a tenth lobby to hack everything except the final prestige.


We'll see, Treyarch said that they are going to make their new game unhackable/unmoddable


Brandon Heat said:


> I have faith in Black Ops being a good game.
> 
> I'm just tired of MW2. I never bought any of the map packs, so I'm stuck playing the same old maps since the beginning.


Don't follow the hype, MW2 had a behemoth of a hype train didn't it?


FapperWocky said:


> javelin in HTDM



I hate teammates who rush into enemy territory, where i happen to launch javelins all the time

I see you hate that too


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 25, 2010)

I never really followed the hype for MW2. I just sort of jumped into by random.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 25, 2010)

Gecka said:


> We'll see, Treyarch said that they are going to make their new game unhackable/unmoddable



The troll train is coming full steam to Treyarch's door.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 26, 2010)

I can't stand people who use the Javelin or random grenades in Hardcore matches. Honestly, it's retarded.


----------



## Gecka (Sep 26, 2010)

It's not the users who are random, it's the idiot teammates who can't take a hint when the javelin pops out

"HURP, TIME TO RUSH INTO A HIGHLY POPULATED CHOKEPOINT WHERE THE ENEMY PROLLY IS!"


----------



## narutosushi (Sep 26, 2010)

Gecka said:


> We'll see, Treyarch said that they are going to make their new game unhackable/unmoddable
> 
> Don't follow the hype, MW2 had a behemoth of a hype train didn't it?
> 
> ...



It all depends on how Black Ops is coded. If it were me, I would create programs inside the game to start up if hacking was detected to stop it.


----------



## Naked (Sep 26, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> It all depends on how Black Ops is coded. If it were me, I would create programs inside the game to start up if hacking was detected to stop it.



They're gonna have a report system where you send in the game footage. It's pretty easy.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 26, 2010)

My accuracy is 26.72% atm
46680 hits
127978 misses
Ranked 216338 in accuracy on xbox live


Anybody beat me?


----------



## Naked (Sep 26, 2010)

Dynamite Right said:


> My accuracy is 26.72% atm
> 46680 hits
> 127978 misses
> Ranked 216338 in accuracy on xbox live
> ...



I've got an account that has 100% accuracy.

1 hit
0 misses

Does that count?


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 26, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> I've got an account that has 100% accuracy.
> 
> 1 hit
> 0 misses
> ...



No it doesnt


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 26, 2010)

Gecka said:


> It's not the users who are random, it's the idiot teammates who can't take a hint when the javelin pops out
> 
> "HURP, TIME TO RUSH INTO A HIGHLY POPULATED CHOKEPOINT WHERE THE ENEMY PROLLY IS!"



i know there's a danger in random bombing, but i was definitely aiming for the path the enemy would take towards us.  then i saw a couple of green names pop up, i was like , "oh shit..." -200


----------



## Gecka (Sep 26, 2010)

Dynamite Right said:


> No it doesnt



Cody/Panda on the forum has an accuracy of 60% i think


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 26, 2010)

I have 1 dude in my list from NF that has 100% accuracy. Who is you? Not too many shots fired though.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 26, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Cody/Panda on the forum has an accuracy of 60% i think



Dayum 

Im pretty damn accurate so he must be down right godly


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 26, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I have 1 dude in my list from NF that has 100% accuracy. Who is you? Not too many shots fired though.



Yeah same here, I can't remember who that is exactly.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 26, 2010)

My other account has 30% accuracy and 5 k/d. But I pretty much only used the SCAR/FAMAS and Spas.



Gecka said:


> We'll see, Treyarch said that they are going to make their new game unhackable/unmoddable


No no, I meant a tenth lobby for MW2


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm too lazy to make another account and I don't give a shit about k/d ratio (as long as it's not under 1.00). I'm just glad that I've got a hang of FPS, so I don't have to worry I'm gonna get owned again. Seriously, I hated getting owned when I just started. It's not that my tactics were bad, but I was such a louzy aim lol.


----------



## narutosushi (Sep 26, 2010)

For some reason Ground War isn't as annoying as it used to be.......played a few matches and went 71-20 in a match and was on top of the list for most of the matches


----------



## Tex (Sep 27, 2010)

I love GW, it's a good way to warm up and get the cat like reflexes going.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 27, 2010)

Tex said:


> I love GW, it's a good way to warm up and get the cat like reflexes going.



I always like to play ground war, it's easier to blend in with all the explosions and gunfire going on.

Plus i still need to get that SB challenge.

But i don't really like Scrapy on GW, that's just pure chaos!


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 27, 2010)

Scrapyard on GW literally is chaos. The SB challenge is hard dude. You know an easy way to get it as well. S&D in wasteland. By the time you get SB and the next round starts, you just have to put it on the other side of the hedge or whatever you want to call it. Instant win for your team. I got it on Demolition Estate, but that was kind lucky. I aimed at their respawn towards bomb A (not the one in the house).


----------



## narutosushi (Sep 27, 2010)

Scrapyard is chaos I admit. But thats where I got my 71 kills 2 days ago. All you need is a decent enough team to back you up, who won't go super negative


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 27, 2010)

True that. I always get a lot of kills in scrapyard. But I die a lot as well, cause it's so chaotic.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 27, 2010)

I enjoy Scrapyard while using my running class.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 27, 2010)

Finally got the SB challenge.

And the funny thing was that i got it twice in a row.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Sep 27, 2010)

I like scrapyard I find it enjoyable while using my sniper class


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 27, 2010)

scrapyard is for the javelin


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 27, 2010)

I love how when I finally get a yearly subscription to LIVE it coincides with me playing for only two days a week.

I've been trying to get that "payback 25 times with frag grenades" challenge for so long now. Only one left but still.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 27, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> I love how when I finally get a yearly subscription to LIVE it coincides with me playing for only two days a week.
> 
> I've been trying to get that "payback 25 times with frag grenades" challenge for so long now. Only one left but still.



Martyrdon helps with that.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey anyone of you guys can a suggest a class to me that will be fun to use?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 27, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> Hey anyone of you guys can a suggest a class to me that will be fun to use?



javelin w/scavenger perk.  go find new and interesting places to shoot from and shoot at.  I like to look in buildings for vantage points and out of windows and ceilings that have holes in them.  They're there.  find them and fill the sky with javelins like the hordes arrows that darken the sky and make it night [/pulitzer]


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Sep 27, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> javelin w/scavenger perk.  go find new and interesting places to shoot from and shoot at.  I like to look in buildings for vantage points and out of windows and ceilings that have holes in them.  They're there.  find them and fill the sky with javelins like the hordes arrows that darken the sky and make it night [/pulitzer]



 scavenger, danger close, ninja 

tar w/holo and javelin should be fun


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 27, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> scavenger, danger close, ninja
> 
> tar w/holo and javelin should be fun



 make it rain


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 27, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> Hey anyone of you guys can a suggest a class to me that will be fun to use?



Ak 47 FMJ
Magnum .44 Tac Knife

Marathon pro
Lightweight pro
Commando pro


Go fucking wild


----------



## Gecka (Sep 27, 2010)

Shotgun attachment
SP
Steady Aim

hardcore

delicious


----------



## Naked (Sep 27, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> Hey anyone of you guys can a suggest a class to me that will be fun to use?



Intervention FMJ
USP .45 Extended Mags

Sleight of Hand Pro
Stopping Power Pro
Sit Rep Pro/Ninja Pro

Go really fucking wild.



Dynamite Right said:


> Ak 47 FMJ
> Magnum .44 Tac Knife
> 
> Marathon pro
> ...



 
I hope your joking about this.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 27, 2010)

Riot Shield
Desert Eagle 

Scavenger Pro
Danger Close Pro
Scrambler Pro

C4 + Stun grenades

There.....go have fun.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 27, 2010)

u guys got gay setups, knife monkey? quick scope? lame...

riot shield , face armor, spas12 or g18s, semtex, scavenger, 

have _*fun*_


----------



## Gecka (Sep 28, 2010)

lol

I'm the riot shield king

It's how I got to be a C4 emperor


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 28, 2010)

Gecka said:


> lol
> 
> I'm the riot shield king
> 
> It's how I got to be a C4 emperor



Riot Shield + C4 is definitely one of the funnest things to do in the game. 

Using a throwing knife with a Riot Shield can be fun too, but depends on the game type.


----------



## Id (Sep 28, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> My nephew bought WaW and MW1. MW1 is awesome, but dammn does WaW suck. Fucking tanks and stupid camp shit. Don't like the weapons either.



Nazi Zombies! :33


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 28, 2010)

My current setup is Mini-Uzi with Red Dot, G18 with Silencer, Semtex, Stun Grenade, Marathon Pro, Lightweight Pro, Commando Pro, Martyrdom.

Before I even get any shit for the running class, I am using it because I am trying to get the emblem for Lightweight. Fucking 250 miles. I am at like 246. So damn close. And I am using Commando more for the ability to hop buildings and shit than to knife people.


----------



## Gecka (Sep 28, 2010)

A single glock?

I think that justifies commando


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 28, 2010)

I haven't unlocked Akimbo for it yet because I only use it if I am being surrounded and I don't have time to reload or if I am out of ammo for my primary.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Sep 28, 2010)

Played with Riot Shield last night people just freeze when they see it in CQC


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 28, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> Played with Riot Shield last night people just freeze when they see it in CQC



hell yeah, they don't know what to do if they shoot half their mag and u aren't dead.  Some of them flat out run away!  

one dude smartened up and semtexed me though.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 28, 2010)

I always fire a couple of shots to scare the shield user and throw a stungrenade afterwards. It's so fun to walk around the one holding the shield and knifing him in the back.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 28, 2010)

People are idiots when it comes to facing someone with a Riot Shield. I never get out classed by someone with a Riot Shield, though if I were to face Crix or possibly Gecka they may give me some trouble.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 28, 2010)

xcalizorz would destroy you with the Riot Shield.

[YOUTUBE]0KclaE5TsN8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]PZZhNcpH6X4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naked (Sep 28, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> u guys got gay setups, knife monkey? *quick scope*? lame...
> 
> riot shield , face armor, spas12 or g18s, semtex, scavenger,
> 
> have _*fun*_



I'm sorry. I guess it's only fun for people that are good at it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 28, 2010)

Didn't see anything from that video I haven't seen a million times before, including Machinima's terrible/boring commentary.

Taking down a Riot Shield user is pretty damn easy no matter if their using the Riot Shield cancel or not.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 28, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> I hope your joking about this.



You dont like being invincible while knifing shit 15 ft away and jumping off of shit like a crack monkey?


----------



## Naked (Sep 28, 2010)

Dynamite Right said:


> You dont like *being invincible while knifing shit 15 ft away* and jumping off of shit like a crack monkey?



No, because I *HATE* when it happens to me.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 28, 2010)

If you were here longer you would have understood that Team NF is downright disgusted with Commando and it's teleporting tricks. 	

But i understand that you enjoy being tele-knifed though your gunfire from across the room and not being able to do shit about it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 28, 2010)

quick scope is lame, said it b4 i'll say it again.  quick scopers are inefficient and hurt their teams in team matches.

a riot shield is a better weapon than a rifle using quick scope setup


----------



## Naked (Sep 28, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> quick scope is lame, said it b4 i'll say it again.  *quick scopers are inefficient and hurt their teams in team matches*.
> 
> a riot shield is a better weapon than a rifle using quick scope setup



Hah, that's funny because when I quickscope I'm still at the top of the scoreboard. 

How often does that happen with a riot shield?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah, so I think Im done prestiging


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 28, 2010)

Id said:


> Nazi Zombies! :33


How do I do this? I've only played multi and campaign mode so far.


----------



## Darth (Sep 29, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> How do I do this? I've only played multi and campaign mode so far.



It's Call of Duty World at War under Co-Op.

Not Modern Warfare. 

Also, That riot shield guy is fucking pro. 22/1 

What a game.


----------



## Naked (Sep 29, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> How do I do this? I've only played multi and campaign mode so far.



You have to finish the campaign first.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks. I guess I'll have to actually finish the campaign then.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 29, 2010)

Anyone interested in some Spec ops?
I haven't finished it yet.


----------



## Rokudaime1010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Somebody hacked a public lobby?!?! I didn't think it was possible. He kept telling everybody that he hacked the lobby, and sure enough...all of the single fire weapons were automatic...soon, everybody had Barretts, Interventions, and FALs.lol All you had to do was hold reload and fire, and the gun would go spastic...it didn't quite work that well with the SPAS...but the AA-12 was crazy fast.
The hacker's game win kill cam was him knifing somebody from like 30 feet away...no lunging.hahaha...you could just see his arm making the knifing motion and then the guy he was facing died.

@Deathgun-do you have Echo, I need somebody to help me finish those missions...they're crazy trying to play alone.lol


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 29, 2010)

Rokudaime1010 said:


> @Deathgun-do you have Echo, I need somebody to help me finish those missions...they're crazy trying to play alone.lol



No i need to get 19 more stars for that and i still haven't got the chance to play the 2 player exclusive ones.

But some help with that would be nice.

Edit: Make that 16 stars, i just beat the delta stealth mission solo on verteran.


----------



## Rokudaime1010 (Sep 29, 2010)

16 more? Okay...I can definitely help you out...I'm about to go to work right now, but I'll be on afterward around 8 PM or so...Eastern Time.
Please tell me you haven't done Sniper Fi in Alpha...that's my favorite one.lol


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 29, 2010)

Sorry, i did some missions with a RL friend.
I got 3 stars on each alpha mission.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 29, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Sorry, i did some missions with a RL friend.
> I got 3 stars on each alpha mission.



If you need help just message me, I finished Spec-Ops (all stars) a long time ago.


----------



## Darth (Sep 29, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Anyone interested in some Spec ops?
> I haven't finished it yet.


Ps3?

PSN: ssjhaider.

Add me.



Rokudaime1010 said:


> Somebody hacked a public lobby?!?! I didn't think it was possible. He kept telling everybody that he hacked the lobby, and sure enough...all of the single fire weapons were automatic...soon, everybody had Barretts, Interventions, and FALs.lol All you had to do was hold reload and fire, and the gun would go spastic...it didn't quite work that well with the SPAS...but the AA-12 was crazy fast.
> The hacker's game win kill cam was him knifing somebody from like 30 feet away...no lunging.hahaha...you could just see his arm making the knifing motion and then the guy he was facing died.
> 
> @Deathgun-do you have Echo, I need somebody to help me finish those missions...they're crazy trying to play alone.lol



WAAAT? It's been hacked? Sweet. I need to find myself a hacked game.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 29, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> If you need help just message me, I finished Spec-Ops (all stars) a long time ago.



As long as i get to control the air guns.


----------



## Darth (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm currently missing one star in Spec Ops for the last echo mission. The Breach and Clear one. Almost impossible to finish on your own.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 29, 2010)

breach and clear is easiest one, just run straight thru noob tubing everything it's not hard at all, it's the first 3 star i got


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 29, 2010)

Darth said:


> Ps3?
> 
> PSN: ssjhaider.
> 
> ...



getsuga, tenshou!!!


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 29, 2010)

GGS Nin, no one is a match for team NF be it A.I. or online scrubs. 

And thanks for letting me get that last stand trophy,  what a bitch trophy that was.


----------



## narutosushi (Sep 29, 2010)

oh hey i realized that i played a few matches with you too. I think we were the top 2 on the list everytime


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 29, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> GGS Nin, no one is a match for team NF be it A.I. or online scrubs.
> 
> And thanks for letting me get that last stand trophy,  what a bitch trophy that was.



Happy to help man. I was doing bad at first, took me a while to get used to the AI on Veteran, forgot I can't run around like Rambo.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 30, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> oh hey i realized that i played a few matches with you too. I think we were the top 2 on the list everytime



You're right.


----------



## Jeefus (Sep 30, 2010)

I've been away for week and a half or so. Why is everyone suddenly doing the special op stuff?


----------



## Captain Fry (Sep 30, 2010)

Spec ops were fun... until i tried them for serious...  they get old real quick


----------



## Darth (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm online right now. Who's up for some spec ops?

PSN: ssjhaider


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 1, 2010)

You need help with it?

I'm done them all, but I'll help if needed.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 1, 2010)

I still need 2 Achievements, both for Spec Ops. I need the one for getting at least 1 star on all missions and the one for getting all 69 stars. Been distracted by Halo: Reach recently, though.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 1, 2010)

@Nin: GG's at the spec ops again , those were some really tough ones.

And don't let me get started on Homeland Security.	

The amount of curse words that came out on that one almost rivaled the amount of predators raining on top of us.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 1, 2010)

FFA with suppressed Vector on scrapyard 

so much fun


----------



## Gecka (Oct 1, 2010)

fuck you nae

i'm on right now


----------



## Gecka (Oct 2, 2010)

Found my mega-objective class

UMP 45 Rapid Fire
Akimbo Magnums/Deagles when i get them
marathon
lightweight
last stand pro
smoke
blast shield

Gecka always gets the flag


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 2, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> @Nin: GG's at the spec ops again , those were some really tough ones.
> 
> And don't let me get started on Homeland Security.
> 
> The amount of curse words that came out on that one almost rivaled the amount of predators raining on top of us.



Oh man Homeland Security was troublesome, the bank worked for us in the end though.



True

Let me know when you need to finish the rest, I'm actually having fun going back and helping ya with the Spec Ops missions.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 2, 2010)

Gecka said:


> fuck you nae
> 
> i'm on right now


lol I was looking for you the whole evening; I'm almost sure I had just signed out when you signed in. Anyway I was playing with a few college buddies and you missed a pretty funny final killcam.

Okay so he's running around with an intervention, tries to do a quick hardscope but misses the guy he is aiming for... only to get a wallbang collateral. 

if only ever I were so lucky.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## Dynamite Right (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 3, 2010)

One of the few interesting MW2 videos around.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 3, 2010)

2 things

1. I went on an 18 killstreak with a TMP silenced in hardcore
2. I got killed by a stinger missile...


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 3, 2010)

just as I was about to preorder Medal of Honour, someone asks to borrow $200 . I guess I'm stuck with this game after all until November.

anyway, finally got stealth bomber emblem.


----------



## narutosushi (Oct 3, 2010)

Just saw this comment on a mw2 video on youtube 

"whenever i get near a nuke, the god of aids sends his army of marathon lightweight commando silenced ump spas foregrip stun semtex painkiller using army after me."

This comment really sums it up


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 3, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> just as I was about to preorder Medal of Honour, someone asks to borrow $200 . I guess I'm stuck with this game after all until November.
> 
> anyway, finally got stealth bomber emblem.


Really not convinced with MoH. Didn't like BC2 at all. So gonna wait for reviews and youtube videos. We really need demo's for these games so we can at least get a glimpse of how the games are going to be.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 3, 2010)

The reason we never get demos is because of the people who would not want to buy the game after playing the demo. 

Only demos we ever get are six months too late and only the single player campaign.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 3, 2010)

BF: BC2 had a trial demo, so there's a chance that MoH will too.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 3, 2010)

uh

medal of honor already had a demo

back in june actually


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 3, 2010)

^Exactly. That's why I find it really strange that there haven't been any demo announcements for these games. Black Ops won't be surprising. Cause it's basically the same as other COD games, with new stuff. MoH on the other hand is an entire new game. Also there's supposed to be one review out already. Stating that's the multiplayer is really good. The single player isn't anything out of the ordinary.

For the PSN?


----------



## Serp (Oct 3, 2010)

Ok guys I just got this game on Xbox, I'm not normally into FPS but everyone was going on about this game so I got it, any tips and pointers. 

I am also playing online for some weird reason!


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 3, 2010)

Like a month before the next game comes out.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 3, 2010)

you're a few months behind bro

my GT: AlphaRaptorXI


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 3, 2010)

Devon kinda sucks, so you'll be at equal standing fa sho.


*ED!*t: Oh nice, max lvl in BO is 50.


----------



## Ral (Oct 3, 2010)

They're on drugs...No that's not it...THEY'RE BOOSTING!

We have an anti-boosting policy when it comes to Free for All.

Always get dat rocket launcher and throwing knife ready!


----------



## Gecka (Oct 3, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Devon kinda sucks, so you'll be at equal standing fa sho.
> 
> 
> *ED!*t: Oh nice, max lvl in BO is 50.



i'm about to prestige for the first time

yeah, max level is 50, but it takes the same amount of time as if it was level 70 in mw2, is what treyarch said


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 3, 2010)

I love how someone asks for tips but gets quips instead: classic MW2 players.



> Ok guys I just got this game on Xbox, I'm not normally into FPS but  everyone was going on about this game so I got it, any tips and  pointers.
> 
> I am also playing online for some weird reason!


FPS are pretty much just like a bicycle.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 3, 2010)

also they clarified that there won't be 10 prestiges

but they didn't say if there was more or less than 10, only that it won't be 10

....

i raged a little


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 3, 2010)

i still haven't prestiged, wonder what level i'd be if i prestiged right now


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 3, 2010)

doesn't work like that.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 3, 2010)

Gecka said:


> uh
> 
> medal of honor already had a demo
> 
> back in june actually



No, that was technically a beta. The game will change significantly from what was made playable in June. The BF: BC2 demo was almost identical to the release game, as will the MoH demo, if they make one.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 3, 2010)

try it and find out

edit: there's a difference between beta and demo whatisthis


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 3, 2010)

*Beta:* Typically limited access. The game is incomplete and the developers seek feedback and bug/glitch reports from the beta testers.

*Demo:* Available to everyone. The game is almost complete, if not complete, and the developers give the consumers a "try-out" version of their upcoming game.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 3, 2010)

Level 50 and no more 10 prestige levels sounds good to me, then again I'm probably only going to prestige once in BO.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 3, 2010)

you'll probably have to buy your prestige levels with DLC. Money-grubbing jews.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 3, 2010)

you have time to post you have time to get on


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 3, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> you'll probably have to buy your prestige levels with DLC. Money-grubbing jews.





Wouldn't surprise me since it's Activision and all. Wonder how long it'll take people to hack their way to the final prestige/everything completed.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 3, 2010)

Gecka said:


> you have time to post you have time to get on


Need to charge my rechargeable batteries.


----------



## Serp (Oct 4, 2010)

I know I'm a few months behind, I got it now because it was really really really cheap and I dont give a darn.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 4, 2010)

Probably would of been better to save your money wait a month and get Black Ops, but oh well.


----------



## Naked (Oct 4, 2010)

Gecka said:


> also they clarified that there won't be 10 prestiges
> 
> but they didn't say if there was more or less than 10, only that it won't be 10
> 
> ...



There's only 5 prestiges.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 4, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> There's only 5 prestiges.



One for each extra class, GREAT why would want to prestige 10 times?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 4, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> I love how someone asks for tips but gets quips instead: classic MW2 players.
> 
> FPS are pretty much just like a bicycle.


I blame black people.


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 4, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> You need help with it?
> 
> I'm done them all, but I'll help if needed.



dude, I noticed u and deathgun were working on the spec ops over the weekend. I need help with the last two (delta and echo)  if you don't mind. I finished the groups alpha bravo and charlie with another mate some time ago.


----------



## Naked (Oct 4, 2010)

Serp said:


> Ok guys I just got this game on Xbox, I'm not normally into FPS but everyone was going on about this game so I got it, any tips and pointers.
> 
> I am also playing online for some weird reason!



MW2 doesn't take skill to play. 
You can probably just pick it up and start playing.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 4, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> dude, I noticed u and deathgun were working on the spec ops over the weekend. I need help with the last two (delta and echo)  if you don't mind. I finished the groups alpha bravo and charlie with another mate some time ago.



Yeah I'll help out, just message me whenever online, when you want to do them.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 4, 2010)

Has anyone played the beta for MoH (PC). Dammmn does that game suck hard or what. It's battlefield, but only shittier imo.


----------



## Naked (Oct 4, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Has anyone played the beta for MoH (PC). Dammmn does that game suck hard or what. It's battlefield, but only shittier imo.



Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Jeefus (Oct 4, 2010)

MOH use to be amazing....but...now....COD rules the roost.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 5, 2010)

MOH was never amazing, it's been the same for a decade.


----------



## Jeefus (Oct 7, 2010)

Poor youngins

it use to be the only game of its kind back on the ps1 and for a long time on the ps2


----------



## Captain Fry (Oct 8, 2010)

Poor youngins... Goldeneye was the golden standard back when


----------



## Gecka (Oct 8, 2010)

Felt like being a troll

ran around with spas-12 and stopping power with sitrep pro and headset on

"YOU THINK YOU'RE COOL RUNNING AROUND SHOOTING PEOPLE!?"

says the guy with rpg's and tubes


----------



## Captain Fry (Oct 8, 2010)

Dude it is surprisingly fun to run around with rpg's and tubes....


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 8, 2010)

I popped the game in for the first time in almost a week yesterday. Today I got my 8th Prestige (finally!) and I have been running around Spas, Marathon, Stopping Power, Commando all day. Good times.


----------



## Chemistry (Oct 8, 2010)

Captain Fry said:


> Dude it is surprisingly fun to run around with rpg's and tubes....



Do you also think its fun to use the extremely unique and exclusive marathon lightweight commando set up?


----------



## Captain Fry (Oct 8, 2010)

marathon lighweight ninja, get far moar kills with that

and the originality is amazing


----------



## Gecka (Oct 8, 2010)

Javelin is where it's at


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 8, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Javelin is where it's at



This man speaks the truth.

Only thing as satisfying to kill with as the Javeline is "Throwing Rocks".


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 8, 2010)

What are throwing rocks?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-InsXOtUN2Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 8, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Deagle takes more skill and badassery
> 
> 
> I actually got a killcam throwing rocks
> ...





Very nice. Sadly I've never gotten a winning kill cam with throwing rocks, I keep getting the final kill to early or too late.

I love killing people that way. One guy ended up raging about how to him it's a broken tactic and ended up leaving the lobby, wish I could of recorded that.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 8, 2010)

Jesus. Dude, you're in Canada, it's could _have_/could_'ve_, not 'could of'. >_<



And Devon, Revolver > Deagle. Unless you're from Israel. Are you a dirty Jew? ARE YOU?!


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 8, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Jesus. Dude, you're in Canada, it's could _have_/could_'ve_, not 'could of'. >_<
> 
> 
> 
> And Devon, Revolver > Deagle. Unless you're from Israel. Are you a dirty Jew? ARE YOU?!



What's location have to do with anything lol?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 8, 2010)

You're in an English-speaking nation.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 8, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> You're in an English-speaking nation.



Yes. Could of is a common mistaken slang used because of when it's pronounced it sounds very much like could've. I generally throw in random slang with my sentences at times because just that's how I write when it's casual. Obviously I wouldn't use slang if I was writing for school or business.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 8, 2010)

It's still fuckin' stupid. Coulda I can get, but could of? That shit's just dumb.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 8, 2010)

Did a girl send you a break up letter and used those words, man. I can see they really annoy you.  :sweat


----------



## Fraust (Oct 8, 2010)

'Could of' isn't slang. It's purely a mistake. Just as 'your' isn't slang, it's just that retards nowadays don't know how to use contractions.

Sorry to barge in, I just agree with Hangatýr.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Oct 8, 2010)

_This is the MW2 thread people....not grammar 101...lets try and stay on topic. _


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 8, 2010)

MW2 sucks.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Oct 8, 2010)

Then why you guys posting in here if the game sucks?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 8, 2010)

Cause you keep posting.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 8, 2010)

Peoples Hernandez said:


> _This is the MW2 thread people....not grammar 101...lets try and stay on topic. _


lol wat? fo 

I find that people who have poor spelling in their gamertags are easy pickings,

but that's just me


----------



## Naked (Oct 8, 2010)

Peoples Hernandez said:


> Then why you guys posting in here if the game sucks?



To make fun of it.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Oct 8, 2010)

Looks like a mod will be needed in here....especially for Hangatýr and Violent-nin.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 8, 2010)

Wait, what? 

Anyways 20 more levels and I'll finally be done. The last gun I need to level is the AK47 which won't take long at all.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 8, 2010)

Peoples Hernandez said:


> Looks like a mod will be needed in here....especially for Hangat?r and Violent-nin.



Lololol. I think you typo'd your b-day when you signed up, 2 and 1 are close together so it's understandable.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 8, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> Anyways 20 more levels and I'll finally be done. The last gun I need to level is the AK47 which won't take long at all.


I think you and Deathgun are the only ones still playing this game. I haven't played for a long while now. I need to get my ps3 on again. Are you going for all aussault rifle mastery?


----------



## Jeefus (Oct 8, 2010)

hmmm

has anyone see our third world friends online lately? I hope they are ok with all the storms raging out there.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 8, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I think you and Deathgun are the only ones still playing this game. I haven't played for a long while now. I need to get my ps3 on again. Are you going for all aussault rifle mastery?



Yeah man pretty much, you need to come back on. Team NF has been depleted. 

I'm going for all the Primary's, the Ak47 is the last one I got to do.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 8, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Felt like being a troll
> 
> ran around with spas-12


The way I normally play really doesn't work with the spas, I'm not sure if it's because I'm too aggressive or retarded enough to casually stroll into choke-points.


----------



## Naked (Oct 8, 2010)

I haven't seen Id in a while either.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 8, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah man pretty much, you need to come back on. Team NF has been depleted.
> 
> I'm going for all the Primary's, the Ak47 is the last one I got to do.


I guess everyone is too busy with life. Dammn you already got TAR, SCAR, M16, FAMAS etc?


----------



## Jeefus (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm on

just send invite


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 8, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> The way I normally play really doesn't work with the spas, I'm not sure if it's because I'm too aggressive or retarded enough to casually stroll into choke-points.



So basically you're an AA-12 Extended Mags man.


I usually just set down two claymores and then try and flank them if I'm aware of most enemy positions.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 8, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I think you and Deathgun are the only ones still playing this game. I haven't played for a long while now. I need to get my ps3 on again. Are you going for all aussault rifle mastery?



Forget that, I'm going for the *complete* mastery. 

Working on the WAZ000 now.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 8, 2010)

Haha you're so silly. So are all ps3 mw2 gamers getting Black Ops or what? Spare your money and don't get MoH. Everything but that.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 8, 2010)

I still play this


----------



## Gecka (Oct 8, 2010)

It's awful trollish in here.

silly davey and nae

you can all suck my cock



Nae'blis said:


> The way I normally play really doesn't work with the spas, I'm not sure if it's because I'm too aggressive or retarded enough to casually stroll into choke-points.



It takes a little of both


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 8, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> So basically you're an AA-12 Extended Mags man.
> .


Don't take that tone with me


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 8, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I guess everyone is too busy with life. Dammn you already got TAR, SCAR, M16, FAMAS etc?



Yes sir. Stupid 40 FMJ kills took me a while at first but I eventually figured out certain spots to make it go a lot gaster.



Deathgun said:


> Forget that, I'm going for the *complete* mastery.
> 
> Working on the WAZ000 now.



Same here. 

The Sniper rifles were the most annoying but at the same time as long as the map had windows it could go quick.



Haohmaru said:


> Haha you're so silly. So are all ps3 mw2 gamers getting Black Ops or what? Spare your money and don't get MoH. Everything but that.



Ah I don't plan to get MoH, hearing bad things about it. I'm getting Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 to have fun with then come November I will be playing Black Ops, Gran Turismo 5 and Donkey Kong Country Returns. I think a lot of team NF is getting Black Ops. I'm not sure if Newton and Chem are getting it though.


----------



## Naked (Oct 8, 2010)

FMJ kills are too easy on HC HQ.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah pretty much but I don't really play HC HQ anymore.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 8, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Ah I don't plan to get MoH, hearing bad things about it. I'm getting Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 to have fun with then come November I will be playing Black Ops, Gran Turismo 5 and Donkey Kong Country Returns. I think a lot of team NF is getting Black Ops. I'm not sure if Newton and Chem are getting it though.


Still not sure about Naruto 2. Definitely getting GT5 and Black Ops though. I don't even know if I'm going to have time for Black Ops with GT5 coming out before Black Ops. I'm gonne be addicted to that game.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 8, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Still not sure about Naruto 2. Definitely getting GT5 and Black Ops though. I don't even know if I'm going to have time for Black Ops with GT5 coming out before Black Ops. I'm gonne be addicted to that game.



It's looking good, I'm not expecting game of the year quality from Naruto, but as long as it provides me some good fun I'll be happy. Plus my friend says she's going to whoop my ass in it when it comes out but refuses to play any other fighting game, so I need to show her up. 

You and me both man. I'm going to be all over GT5, and Black Ops in turn will end up feeling neglected. We must do some races when the game comes out.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 9, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Ah I don't plan to get MoH, hearing bad things about it. I'm getting Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 to have fun with then come November I will be playing Black Ops, Gran Turismo 5 and Donkey Kong Country Returns. I think a lot of team NF is getting Black Ops. *I'm not sure if Newton and Chem are getting it though.*



Those two better get it. 

We need team NF at full strength when Black Ops comes out.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 9, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Those two better get it.
> 
> We need team NF at full strength when Black Ops comes out.



I think for Newton he might at some point but not at launch since GT5 comes out around the same time. As for Chem I'm not sure, I'll have to ask.

--

I forgot how fun running around with a Silenced Striker into the enemies spawn and causing chaos can be.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 9, 2010)

dammm, was losing 100+ to 20 when i led a comeback, one of my greatest moments in NF, won 200-180.  i made it hot


----------



## Jeefus (Oct 9, 2010)

i can't help to feel that the competition is starting to slack off a bit. I'm guessing it'll skyrocket again with black ops. It seems that a lot of people are taking up the "sit in a corner and wait" strategy. 

Has anyone heard from Newton or his island buddies in a while?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 9, 2010)

Jeefus said:


> i can't help to feel that the competition is starting to slack off a bit. I'm guessing it'll skyrocket again with black ops. It seems that a lot of people are *taking up the "sit in a corner and wait" strategy*.
> 
> Has anyone heard from Newton or his island buddies in a while?



Lmao, are you sure you've been playing this game online at all?


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 9, 2010)

maybe that's one good thing about black-ops, all the little kiddies would have moved on. COD4 was so much better at the beginning of this year than it was a couple of years ago.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 9, 2010)

'cept most people still use M16/SP/SA.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Oct 9, 2010)

At least there's no stopping power in Black Ops.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 9, 2010)

^even better, no juggernaut. 


Hangat?r said:


> 'cept most people still use M16/SP/SA.


Well, true enough, but I hardly ever see any of them when I play with Gecka.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 9, 2010)

At least you'll have plenty of time to play BO now that the Pats have given up on this season.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 9, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> ^even better, no juggernaut.
> 
> Well, true enough, but I hardly ever see any of them when I win with Gecka.



fixed          .


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm still not sure about Black Ops, I liked all the game modes and whatnot, but it looks like there are tons of explosive weapons waiting to be abused.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 9, 2010)

That's why I'm hoping the Flak Jacket perk will be the way to deal with the explosive whores. I haven't looked at the full perk list but I hope there's nothing like Danger Close again.

I still think 1 melee hit = instant kill is retarded. COD2 had it right.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 9, 2010)

Been getting some fucking epic kills with the Intervention all day! Got an across the map headshot on a guy sitting in the sniping spot in the back of the map on Strike while I was using the ACOG scope. I was so proud.


----------



## Naked (Oct 9, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I still think 1 melee hit = instant kill is retarded. COD2 had it right.



Indeed.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 9, 2010)

How many hits did it take in CoD2? 3? I can live with that.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 9, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> How many hits did it take in CoD2? 3? I can live with that.



2-3 depending where you hit, kinda like the riot shield except the melee was a bit quicker (not as quick as Riot Cancel though).


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 10, 2010)

That'd be awesome for reload canceling, too.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 11, 2010)

Dude Omni what were you doing all day? I messaged you over PSN. No ones online today..


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 11, 2010)

Oh shit my bad man, I`ve been painting all day, I left my PS3 on like a fool. 

It`s funny I was just thinking I was like the only PS3 player from Team NF that`s still really playing lol. Deathgun abandoned me for World At War.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 11, 2010)

I will forgive you this time 

I was playing with Deathgun yesterday. 

@Narutosushi, was that you online? Your psn isn't Nakas anymore, right? I think I saw you online today, but I decided not to join, since I wasn't sure it was you. 

Started playing with the F2000 today. Gun is ok I guess. If you use it as a burst weapon you can do pretty good damage with it. You can't shoot longer than mid-range though Accuracy is looow


----------



## Gecka (Oct 11, 2010)

P90 with red dot and silencer

almost trumps the UMP

but vector extended mags is gdlk


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 11, 2010)

I've never used the P90. I think it's time I start using it.

Finally got my nuke in domination (when losing). I never play domination (except when I'm playing with team NF). I got it after the 3rd time. We were getting butchered in Skidrow. So I was like fuck it. Lets go for the kills. CG got shot down really fast (got like 5kills). The rest of the kills were pretty much by camping. M16 is awesome when you don't have to worry about your back. Scavenger and setting claymore in every passage way did it trick as well. So the score was 90-188 and I finally got my 25th kill. I use the nuke and everyone runs away like a little bitch. I got a title titled bomb something and a green star like emblem. That was all right?


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 11, 2010)

Gecka said:


> P90 with red dot and silencer
> 
> almost trumps the UMP
> 
> but *vector extended mags is gdlk*



That`s the truth right, I love the Vector with extended mags. 

--

Oh, every time I see Deathgun on he`s not on MW2. Next time your going to be on give me a heads up.


----------



## narutosushi (Oct 11, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I will forgive you this time
> 
> I was playing with Deathgun yesterday.
> 
> ...



yea my new psn is sujmiester. But I should tell you that if a match doesn't go my way I usually leave mainly to stop myself from throwing the controller or slamming it. Unforunately many matches have been with some of the dumbest teammates possible. Why the fuck are so many new people now on this game. There are so many lvl 1,2,3 and so on here now. They just wasted 50 bucks when a COD game is coming next month


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 11, 2010)

I forgot you were sujmiester, I`ve had you on my list for a while.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 11, 2010)

was going to get the map packs as they are half-priced now, then I remembered I'll pretty much stop playing this game next month anyway.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 12, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Oh shit my bad man, I`ve been painting all day, I left my PS3 on like a fool.
> 
> It`s funny I was just thinking I was like the only PS3 player from Team NF that`s still really playing lol. *Deathgun abandoned me for World At War. *



Nah, i just needed some time of.

Online bullshit was REALLY getting to me that time.
But nothing a good match of Nazi zombies can't fix.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Oct 12, 2010)

I am finally gonna play some this weekend hope some Team NF will be on.


----------



## Naked (Oct 12, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> But nothing a good match of Nazi zombies can't fix.



Anyone else have W@W?

We can get a Nazi Zombie lobby going.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 12, 2010)

Amazon trade in for Modern Warfare 2 is $22.75. 

Goodbye MW2.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 12, 2010)

$18 for xbox. actually that's not a bad idea now. I'll keep call of duty 4 as a crutch for black-ops.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 12, 2010)

Good games everyone of Team NF that played. I can't remember who Spike is. 

It was so nice to play with skilled players again, I hardly ever heard the words "You've lost the lead" 

Dominating like that was epic.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 12, 2010)

Man I sucked the first couple of rounds. P90 does take some getting used to. When I got the licenser I really started to get on a roll. P90 no aim is fantastic. That game in rust was really frustrating. I kept getting killed at 4 kills. And when I finally get my pred. mis the game ends.. We were really dominating today. That one game in scrapyard was pretty annoying. Guy kept on noobtubing from the hangar.


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 13, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Oh shit my bad man, I`ve been painting all day, I left my PS3 on like a fool.
> 
> It`s funny I was just thinking I was like the only PS3 player from Team NF that`s still really playing lol. Deathgun abandoned me for World At War.



sorry mate, I have been playing castlevania. I am coming back though

PS: what the hell happened to newton (crix)? the trini man hasn't logged on for 40 days now. is he like giving up games for lent or something like that?


----------



## narutosushi (Oct 13, 2010)

he'll be back I think when BO comes out


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 13, 2010)

@ EST-Elite: Those were some rapefull matches.

I was on a roll today, going like a one man army on them.
Two men if you are included.

Hell if the original team NF was reunited it would have blown them out of the server.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 13, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Man I sucked the first couple of rounds. P90 does take some getting used to. When I got the licenser I really started to get on a roll. P90 no aim is fantastic. That game in rust was really frustrating. I kept getting killed at 4 kills. And when I finally get my pred. mis the game ends.. We were really dominating today. That one game in scrapyard was pretty annoying. Guy kept on noobtubing from the hangar.



I owned the most on Rust

SPAS-12 Extended Mags+Rust=Rapepage


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 13, 2010)

Lol did you have the nuke on, on Rust? Cause I didn't see you use the pred. mis. Was fun to see us 4 on top the whole time.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 13, 2010)

No, I was running Pred, Harrier, and Pave Low


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 14, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> @ EST-Elite: Those were some rapefull matches.
> 
> I was on a roll today, going like a one man army on them.
> Two men if you are included.
> ...



sad, but everyone seems to be doing their own thing these days.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm back in action. So now we have 5-6 people playing. That should be enough to kick ass. I'll be on in about 2 hours or so. If anyone wants to game.


----------



## Eki (Oct 14, 2010)

i bet the amount of people who play MW2 has dropped significantly. You have Reach now and Medal of Honor


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 14, 2010)

Most people who play on these forums are on PS3, so that discounts Reach. Everyone is just busy with school, work, or playing other games for the time being.

Blacks Ops will bring back Team NF.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Oct 14, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Most people who play on these forums are on PS3, so that discounts Reach. Everyone is just busy with school, work, or playing other games for the time being.
> 
> Blacks Ops will bring back Team NF.



Work has kept me busy so no playing MW2 with Team NF like I used it hell have not touched my Reach in weeks due to work.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 14, 2010)

It's mostly work and or school for most people. I noticed some people playing Castle Vania on my list but not really Medal of Honor.


----------



## Jeefus (Oct 14, 2010)

I haven't seen anyone playing MOH, though I'd like to try it.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 14, 2010)

My friends gonna let me borrow MOH, Ill tell you guys how it is


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm watching DSP's playthrough. 

It's a fun way to get a impression.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 14, 2010)

He thinks its gonna convince me not to get Black Ops

I already know it wont


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2010)

Lmao, anyone that pays attention to what DarkSydePhil has to say is a complete and utter waste of space.

And PS3 Team NF will still be nothing compared to DerpAESIR.


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 14, 2010)

I'll be on later tonight, haven't played with any of you in a while, excluding Deathgun.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 14, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Lmao, anyone that pays attention to what DarkSydePhil has to say is a complete and utter waste of space.
> 
> And PS3 Team NF will still be nothing compared to DerpAESIR.



Maybe, maybe not. One thing that is certain is Team NF is better looking than DerpAESIR.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2010)

You'd have to be, given the carebear-surroundings you're in. PSN is pretty much a PVE server vs the 360's PVP.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 14, 2010)

Call me late as hell but finally got an xbox again after a year. Finally playing MW2 for the first time lol

Couldnt recover my gamertag so had to make a new one, lost everything...


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2010)

Unless you bought a shitton of arcade games and DLC, you lost very little. xd


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 14, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> You'd have to be, given the carebear-surroundings you're in. PSN is pretty much a PVE server vs the 360's PVP.



Lol, console wars. 

*Looks at his pretty COD 2 PC version*.


----------



## Captain Fry (Oct 14, 2010)

If you see someone merkin with an rpg and teh throwing knife tonight, thats me


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2010)

Just check the bottom of your team.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 14, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Just check the bottom of your team.





Stop being so mean. :33


----------



## Captain Fry (Oct 15, 2010)

look at the bottom of your team, for all the people I've been killing repeatedly!!


----------



## Rokudaime1010 (Oct 15, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> @ EST-Elite: Those were some rapefull matches.
> 
> I was on a roll today, going like a one man army on them.
> Two men if you are included.
> ...


Agreed...we were always the top of the team...but damn...I wish I could have been the very top.lol I'd see a predator missile within like 1 minute of the match beginning...and it was always yours.hahaha I think I MIGHT have beaten your score ONCE...but other than that, it was always you first, and me second...a win is a win though.
And you got last kill like EVERY time.haha


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 15, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> It's mostly work and or school for most people. I noticed some people playing Castle Vania on my list but not really Medal of Honor.



yeah I have been working on castlevania for about a week now. it is fun, but is a grind. I will totally jump into a mw2 match if someone message me or if I see nin or deathgun online. and I still intend to get to the 10th prestige, so yeah


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 15, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> yeah I have been working on castlevania for about a week now. it is fun, but is a grind. I will totally jump into a mw2 match if someone message me or if I see nin or deathgun online. and I still intend to get to the 10th prestige, so yeah



I see you guys online but I figure since your playing other games I won't disturb you guys to play MW2. I'm at 65 10th prestige, I should finish this weekend and pretty much be done with this game (got Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 to play).


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 15, 2010)

Captain Fry said:


> If you see someone merkin with an rpg and teh throwing knife tonight, thats me





Hangat?r said:


> Just check the bottom of your team.


oh god


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 15, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I see you guys online but I figure since your playing other games I won't disturb you guys to play MW2. I'm at 65 10th prestige, I should finish this weekend and pretty much be done with this game (got Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 to play).



I can't believe you actually made it to 10th prestige. 

Not sure if I should pick up Ninja Storm 2 though...


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 15, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I can't believe you actually made it to 10th prestige.
> 
> Not sure if I should pick up Ninja Storm 2 though...



If you have the spare cash then do it, if not just wait for Black Ops. 

I probably would have made it a lot sooner if I hadn't of started multiplayer till I finished campaign and spec-ops 100%. I'm glad I did it this time around, and with no abuse of gay tactics as in Noob-tubes/OMA/Danger Close and/or Marathon/Lightweight/Commando/Tactical Knife. Those set ups are mad boring, even if they're cheap effective.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 15, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> If you have the spare cash then do it, if not just wait for Black Ops.
> 
> I probably would have made it a lot sooner if I hadn't of started multiplayer till I finished campaign and spec-ops 100%. I'm glad I did it this time around, and with no abuse of gay tactics as in *Noob-tubes/OMA*/Danger Close and/or *Marathon*/Lightweight/*Commando*/Tactical Knife. Those set ups are mad boring, even if they're cheap effective.


LIES! You OMA noobtuber 

Seriously though. Everyone uses Marathon and commando. It's the way you use it that makes the difference. I use Marathon in big levels and commando, cause it sucks dying jumping from a building.


----------



## Naked (Oct 15, 2010)

The only time I use Commando is when I'm in a private match and want to survive jumps from the tops of buildings.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 15, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> LIES! You OMA noobtuber
> 
> Seriously though. Everyone uses Marathon and commando. It's the way you use it that makes the difference. I use Marathon in big levels and commando, cause it sucks dying jumping from a building.



I love Marathon for the unlimited sprint because while I'm very adaptive, I have the most fun running and gunning. Yeah I like Commando Pro for the no fall damage which enables me to jump of buildings like Wesley Snipes. I don't run around tactical knifing and OMA camping with Noob-tubes though, tried it but it gets boring/lame very fast.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 15, 2010)

I've never cared for OMA. I don't have the patience to reload my classes, just to shoot 2 more tubes. Might as well do scavenger then.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 15, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I've never cared for OMA. I don't have the patience to reload my classes, just to shoot 2 more tubes. Might as well do scavenger then.



It's effective and I can be patient when the situation calls for it, but I felt so lame killing people that way that I hardly ever use it if ever.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 17, 2010)

well i've raged for the last time

not gonna play mw2 again, just gonna wait for black ops


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah MW2 can make you lose your mind sometimes at how retarded certain things work.

When it comes to noob-tubers if they aren't 50-0 by the end of the game then they're trash, they shouldn't die with OMA + Danger Close and camping with their killstreaks running around IMO.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 17, 2010)

order now for  your limited edition laser cell 

but I love how everyone in this thread makes themselves out to be a paradigm of good sportsmanship.

we need at least one honest cunt here.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 17, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> order now for  your limited edition laser cell
> 
> but I love how everyone in this thread makes themselves out to be a paradigm of good sportsmanship.
> 
> we need at least one honest cunt here.



Davey dearest is my go to cunt


----------



## narutosushi (Oct 17, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> order now for  your limited edition laser cell
> 
> but I love how everyone in this thread makes themselves out to be a paradigm of good sportsmanship.
> 
> we need at least one honest cunt here.



That is usually hangatyr i guess haha. 

Haoh, your not helping me when your joining my matches randomly


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 17, 2010)

What were you folk talking about here?


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 17, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Haoh, your not helping me when your joining my matches randomly


Haha I join you guys when I'm bored. I just random join the guys online. That knive fail today was horrible. Must be because of lag though, cause I knive right in front of you, but in the killcam you see me kniving like 3 meters behind you. 

Started using AC130. I was raping in skidrow. Getting 3 multikills in like 7 seconds. I'm checking some weapons, like F2000 (sucks) and P90 which is an okay gun. I'm using FMJ on P90 to get extra mags.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 17, 2010)

I have found a new love in this game. Akimbo G18. <3


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 17, 2010)

I've started loving the more unused guns/attachments. Like everyone for example that uses a pistol pretty much uses tactical knife or akimbo so I basically like to run around like Bond with a silencer on my pistol, definitely makes things more interesting for the few more days I'll play this game.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 17, 2010)

Panic said:


> I have found a new love in this game. Akimbo G18. <3


Using that as well on my FAL class. FAL for distance G18 for short. Good combo.


----------



## Eki (Oct 17, 2010)

Akimbo glocks ftw


----------



## narutosushi (Oct 17, 2010)

Just wondering, I know some of you guys on Team NF on the ps3 have been in a challenge lobby. HOw do you get in one. I want the spinning skull emblem, might as well get it now since Black Ops is coming 3 weeks


----------



## Jeefus (Oct 17, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Using that as well on my FAL class. FAL for distance G18 for short. Good combo.




I keep trying the FAL, but I can't seem to get into it.  It's an amazing gun IRL, but on the game I dunno if I like it that much.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 17, 2010)

GGs Haohmaru and Jimmy, Team NF raped.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 17, 2010)

tuesday and wednesday will be the last times I play this game. I'm trading it in so I can buy a new controller. So I'm wondering if I should bother going to that last prestige only to struggle for my last few games. I don't think I will.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 17, 2010)

This honest cunt already sold his last Monday.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 17, 2010)

I don't know who to sell the game to

Not gamestop, and none of my friends want it

what do?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 17, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I don't know who to sell the game to
> 
> Not gamestop, and none of my friends want it
> 
> what do?


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 17, 2010)

So many terrible players in MW2, I wonder how it will be in Black Ops.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 17, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I don't know who to sell the game to
> 
> what do?


I'm transacting with amazon: it's just so easy with good value.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 17, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> So many terrible players in MW2, I wonder how it will be in Black Ops.


Not a bad thing at all, unless you aren't playing with a party. Then it's a horrible thing.


Nae'blis said:


> I'm transacting with amazon: it's just so easy with good value.


I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 17, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Not a bad thing at all, unless you aren't playing with a party. Then it's a horrible thing.



Yeah pretty much, and mostly these days I'm solo so it's difficult not getting annoyed with how shitty your teammates can be.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 17, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> GGs Haohmaru and Jimmy, Team NF raped.


We lost that Domi match because of crappy connection, but the rest we raped. I have 2 bar at most when I'm playing with you guys. I really need to be on my toes when I'm playing with you guys. It's like the opponents always fire first even when I see them first. 



Jeefus said:


> I keep trying the FAL, but I can't seem to get into it.  It's an amazing gun IRL, but on the game I dunno if I like it that much.


I don't know, 2 bullets and you're dead. You have to be accurate though. And the iron sight can be annoying. I've gotten used to it by now though. I made 2 tripple kills with it today. Which is very rewarding since you have to press r1 like crazy and aim as well.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 17, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah pretty much, and mostly these days I'm solo so it's difficult not getting annoyed with how shitty your teammates can be.


I find that I don't care if someone in my party gets a less than ideal score because I know they typically play better at other times. Random noobs in lobby who get trash scores are probably going to draw an insult from me.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 17, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> We lost that Domi match because of crappy connection, but the rest we raped. I have 2 bar at most when I'm playing with you guys. I really need to be on my toes when I'm playing with you guys. It's like the opponents always fire first even when I see them first.



That connection was terrible and our idiot teammates didn't help me cap B at all. It was basically me all alone trying to get it while getting attacked from every direction possible. I think it was me and Saint who went all around the map and ended up stealing A to at least try and work a comeback up. While I usually run around solo I definitely try to help the team as much as possible. 



Nae'blis said:


> I find that I don't care if someone in my party gets a less than ideal score because I know they typically play better at other times. Random noobs in lobby who get trash scores are probably going to draw an insult from me.



Same here, if it's someone in my party I'll never insult them over having a bad score. Generally what annoys me the most is objective based games where people seem to care more about their K/D rather than helping the team. It happens a lot to me in Domination/Ground War.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 17, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> That connection was terrible and our idiot teammates didn't help me cap B at all. It was basically me all alone trying to get it while getting attacked from every direction possible. I think it was me and Saint who went all around the map and ended up stealing A to at least try and work a comeback up. While I usually run around solo I definitely try to help the team as much as possible.


I tried to back you up in that game, but I realy couldn't do much with 1 bar, so I camped.. Glad we played TDM after, cause usually when I play GW with gusy from overseas, my connection gets bad realy fast.

At having bad scores. Depends on what you're playing. When I was doing TDM solo today, fucking idiots were running outside when there were harriers everywere. I was like, maybe they have coldblooded on.., but nooo. They just like to die a lot.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 17, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I tried to back you up in that game, but I realy couldn't do much with 1 bar, so I camped.. Glad we played TDM after, cause usually when I play GW with gusy from overseas, my connection gets bad realy fast.
> 
> At having bad scores. Depends on what you're playing. When I was doing TDM solo today, fucking idiots were running outside when there were harriers everywere. I was like, maybe they have coldblooded on.., but nooo. They just like to die a lot.



No worries, and yeah I hear that man. It's our teammates that didn't do anything but rely on us.

True enough. Yeah I always think the same thing "Oh they must have coldblooded.......nevermind, they died" *Enemy AC130 spotted*. 

Basically I'll kill enemy air support if it somehow manages to kill me to help the team, otherwise I'll hide and pick my spots to run out at so I don't give away free kills. Another thing is when people run into a room and you think it's safe so you follow next thing you know there's some asshole camping in there with a AA12 and gets some easy/free kills because the guys in front of me were blind.


----------



## narutosushi (Oct 18, 2010)

I hate my teammates.....Haoh I need you on my team dammit 

You kept on winning in the matches against me, but I made you pay by killing you over and over again


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah, you got me good a couple of times. A lot of the times are fails on my part though. Cause I'm playing with my experiment classes lately. It's harder to get a lot of kills. Especiallly with the FAL. Playing against you guys is fun. At least I got some challenge now.

@Nin, that's why I never follow people blindly. Unless it's you guys or my friends party. 

Had some pretty good matches with Undercovermc as well. Dammmn there were a lot of campers on our teams. Invasion is such a fucking shitty map in TDM.

BTW, has anyone come in a lobby where choppers are shooting explosive rounds? Shit was crazy. I had cold blooded on and the chopper gunner was shooting blindly and all I heard was explosives, like pred. miss. were falling down. Freaking chopper hit me from a mile away with one of those explosives. It's like chopper gunner with AC130 bullets.


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 18, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I can't believe you actually made it to 10th prestige.
> 
> Not sure if I should pick up Ninja Storm 2 though...



its really not that hard. you just have to play a lot. I would have 10th prestige by now, but there were 6 legit weeks that I didn't play mw2. when I was in africa for 3 weeks, and when I was moving from my old place to my current place.


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 18, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> So many terrible players in MW2, I wonder how it will be in Black Ops.



probably the same. and trust me, there will be something to bitch about in black ops. every single call of duty game that has come out had something people bitch about.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Oct 18, 2010)

I also have been noticing some drop in talent in MW2 for god sakes I got a nuke on Rust this past Friday.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 18, 2010)

I have never played Modern Warfare 2. I plan on selling Heart Gold today for 15 bucks and then returning my copy of Vegas 2 which altogether should bring me around 42.00$ not including the return 10% bonus and I think I'll buy this game. However I haven't played much Modern Warfare 1... is that really a necessity before playing the sequel?


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Oct 18, 2010)

Echø said:


> I have never played Modern Warfare 2. I plan on selling Heart Gold today for 15 bucks and then returning my copy of Vegas 2 which altogether should bring me around 42.00$ not including the return 10% bonus and I think I'll buy this game. However I haven't played much Modern Warfare 1... is that really a necessity before playing the sequel?



Just take the money and buy Black Ops the new game in COD franchise coming out in three weeks.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2010)

It's a far better game. But why bother getting MW2? Just save up for Black Ops. Everyone will move on to that, I can assure you.


----------



## Fraust (Oct 18, 2010)

What they said. You're a year late so might as well get the new game.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 18, 2010)

Because a good game is still a good game regardless of how "late" I am and I don't want to dish out 20 extra bucks just because it's trendy to buy the newest one? I don't give a damn when a game comes out so long as it's fun. Hell I still play tetris. 

And thanks for actually answering my question and giving me all your helpful advice.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 18, 2010)

Modern Warfare 2 campaign wise follows the storyline from Modern Warfare. You will be seeing many of the same characters from the first game. So if you want to follow the overall story, you should play the first game.

As for if you should buy it, I don't think you should. Like everyone else said, Black Ops will be coming out in a couple of weeks and it would be better to spend your money on a game that addressed some of the problems in MW2 and includes new multiplayer game types.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't even remember what happened in the campaign. What was it about again? Something about Whiskey Hotel and whatnot.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Oct 18, 2010)

Echø said:


> Because a good game is still a good game regardless of how "late" I am and I don't want to dish out 20 extra bucks just because it's trendy to buy the newest one? I don't give a damn when a game comes out so long as it's fun. Hell I still play tetris.
> 
> And thanks for actually answering my question and giving me all your helpful advice.



But what they say is true and MW2 is still 60$ last time i checked which will be the price for black ops unless youre planning to buy a used copy.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 18, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I have never played Modern Warfare 2. I plan on selling Heart Gold today for 15 bucks and then returning my copy of Vegas 2 which altogether should bring me around 42.00$ not including the return 10% bonus and I think I'll buy this game. However I haven't played much Modern Warfare 1... is that really a necessity before playing the sequel?


Not really. It's a FPS. Simple as that. I don't know if you're playing it for the single or mp though. MW1 is basically the none broken version of this game. MW2's killstreaks and crazy perks, make it very broken.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Because a good game is still a good game regardless of how "late" I am and I don't want to dish out 20 extra bucks just because it's trendy to buy the newest one? I don't give a damn when a game comes out so long as it's fun. Hell I still play tetris.
> 
> And thanks for actually answering my question and giving me all your helpful advice.



So you ask what people who actually know of and about the damn game think of your query, they say something you didn't like and now you're acting like a little bitch about it? Heh, don't buy BO so we don't have to deal with your ass again.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 18, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Because a good game is still a good game regardless of how "late" I am and I don't want to dish out 20 extra bucks just because it's trendy to buy the newest one? I don't give a damn when a game comes out so long as it's fun. Hell I still play tetris.


derp, the games are exactly the same price. Don't ask for advice then be a cheeky shit when it doesn't please you.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 18, 2010)

The 360 peeps keep it real


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 18, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> So you ask what people who actually know of and about the damn game think of your query, they say something you didn't like and now you're acting like a little bitch about it? Heh, don't buy BO so we don't have to deal with your ass again.


Oh yeah, you're scary. I asked a question and no one answered it fuckstain  Instead they all GENEROUSLY said NO DONT BAI IT NEW GAEM COMING SOON. Well I didn't ask about the fucking new game. I asked if this game needed you to play through the first game first and I didn't get the answer I was looking for. And by that I mean AN ANSWER. Brandon Heat and Haohmaru answered me and that was only after I had to ask again. So fuck off.



Nae'blis said:


> derp, the games are exactly the same price. Don't ask for advice then be a cheeky shit when it doesn't please you.


Derp, preowned the game drops 28 bucks, don't try to offer advice when you don't know a flying fuck about what you're talking about/aren't willing to offer advice that actually answers my question anyways.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah, just don't buy the game, no one'd want to play with you.

Stick to Pokemon and your shitty ass RP.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 18, 2010)

Just ignore him he argues over stupid shit from stupid viewpoints.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 18, 2010)

If people like you litter the online, no wonder the internet complains about the MW2 online community getting stupider. 

And yes, I do enjoy pokemon and roleplaying. Lol, I am not surprised that you resort to personal insults.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 18, 2010)

Don't waste your money. We learned our lesson. We are passing our knowledge to you. 

Black ops is an upgraded version of this game. Just take the money you'll be spending on MW2 and buy BO.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 18, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> @Nin, that's why I never follow people blindly. Unless it's you guys or my friends party.



Yeah it's partly my own fault for following randoms, but I would expect them to have some common sense.

Today is pretty much the last time I'll play this game, got all my mastery's and reached stupid 10th prestige level 70 a bit ago. With UNS2 coming out tomorrow that will be the game that will occupy my time till Black Ops comes out.

Note: I never sell my games, and I figure one day I'll play MW2 again here and there for whatever reason.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 18, 2010)

That's all fine and good, I don't plan on buying it anyways. If Hangatýr and Nae'blis are any form of representation for the rest of the MW2 community, I really don't want to play it.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 18, 2010)

Well, Davey is a fairly accurate representation actually.


----------



## narutosushi (Oct 18, 2010)

Did you forget? he's an honest cunt


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2010)

Ech? said:


> If people like you litter the online, no wonder the internet complains about the MW2 online community getting stupider.
> 
> And yes, I do enjoy pokemon and roleplaying. Lol, I am not surprised that you resort to personal insults.


Lolirony

Now GTFOplz.


Also, Devon, if I'm the main representative of XBL MW2, you're fucked sideways, up, down, and every which-way.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 18, 2010)

Well you're the closest there is to a whiney bitch 12 year old in the thread


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't whine, I rant. Plus I'd say you're closer to the 12-year old bitch, Devy-poo. Vocally, too. xd


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 18, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah it's partly my own fault for following randoms, but I would expect them to have some common sense.
> 
> Today is pretty much the last time I'll play this game, got all my mastery's and reached stupid 10th prestige level 70 a bit ago. With UNS2 coming out tomorrow that will be the game that will occupy my time till Black Ops comes out.
> 
> Note: I never sell my games, and I figure one day I'll play MW2 again here and there for whatever reason.


Common sense from randoms? You give them too much credit. If they had common sense they wouldn't run into my harrier bullets 3 times in a row (yes the same guy got killed by my harrier 3 times in a row during TDM express). 

I'm going for P90 mastery. Getting FMJ kills with it is such a bitch. I guess it's time I put the silencer away. Silenced FMJ kills are haard. 

I'm gonna get UNS2 when it's down to ?30. It's not worth ?60. I guess it's playing solo from now on then..


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 18, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Common sense from randoms? You give them too much credit. If they had common sense they wouldn't run into my harrier bullets 3 times in a row (yes the same guy got killed by my harrier 3 times in a row during TDM express).
> 
> I'm going for P90 mastery. Getting FMJ kills with it is such a bitch. I guess it's time I put the silencer away. Silenced FMJ kills are haard.
> 
> I'm gonna get UNS2 when it's down to €30. It's not worth €60. I guess it's playing solo from now on then..



Yeah true enough man.

Yeah the P90 mastery was a bit interesting, works best doing hide and seek with someone with a thin wall. 

Ah by then Black Ops will be out.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 18, 2010)

lol                     .


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 19, 2010)

People who have trouble getting FMJ kills: Go play Hardcore TEam Deatmatch. No, seriously.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 19, 2010)

So my controller is starting to not work, not even duct tape is working. Plan on buying plug/charge kit today, a new controller next week, and a turtle beach with black-ops.

still need mastery for mp5k


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 19, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah it's partly my own fault for following randoms, but I would expect them to have some common sense.
> 
> Today is pretty much the last time I'll play this game, got all my mastery's and reached stupid 10th prestige level 70 a bit ago. With UNS2 coming out tomorrow that will be the game that will occupy my time till Black Ops comes out.
> *
> Note: I never sell my games, and I figure one day I'll play MW2 again here and there for whatever reason.*



I am glad I am not the only one who never sells his games. I have given my games to my younger brother, but I have never sold them. 

ps: you will still team up with me, if I ask, right? and there is that thing with the spec ops that I havent completed, and I need your help on that one.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 19, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> So my controller is starting to not work,* not even duct tape is working*. Plan on buying plug/charge kit today, a new controller next week, and a turtle beach with black-ops.
> 
> still need mastery for mp5k





Duct tape fixes all. 



The Scientist said:


> I am glad I am not the only one who never sells his games. I have given my games to my younger brother, but I have never sold them.
> 
> ps: you will still team up with me, if I ask, right? and there is that thing with the spec ops that I havent completed, and I need your help on that one.



Yeah I'll still play if people ask me too, I never ever truly retire a game cause I find myself replaying it for nostalgic reasons or whatever.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 19, 2010)

need to touch up on my MacGyver skills.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 19, 2010)

where can i get the most money for this game, goozex? i think i know when to say when


----------



## Gecka (Oct 19, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> So my controller is starting to not work, not even duct tape is working. Plan on buying plug/charge kit today, a new controller next week, and a turtle beach with black-ops.
> 
> still need mastery for mp5k


So the guy who doesn't play with sound on his TV

Is going to get a headset designed to sound whore...

WHAT


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 19, 2010)

Wait, what? He plays without sound?


----------



## narutosushi (Oct 19, 2010)

Gecka said:


> So the guy who doesn't play with sound on his TV
> 
> Is going to get a headset designed to sound whore...
> 
> WHAT



lol thats a crazy way to play. The only thing I do is mute pretty much everybody on my team, unless they're actually trying to win the game by warning of enemies nearby. 99% of the time that never happens. For some reason I get randoms that are all lvl 1-40 on my team who haven't prestiged yet....most of them suck and it doesn't help when haoh joins in, but ends up on the other team.

Haoh we need to team up


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 19, 2010)

Sound totally off is a bit odd. I play with music and the TV volume low here and there.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 19, 2010)

Now everyone knows your secret Nae


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 20, 2010)

I like absolute silence in my house/room.


Gecka said:


> So the guy who doesn't play with sound on his TV
> 
> Is going to get a headset designed to sound whore...
> 
> WHAT


yeah, but not getting it to sound whore. I live with people, and I normally sleep at like 5AM so I can't play normal games which require sound ie the Force Unleashed. Getting the headset so I can play those games.

... and preparing for wager matches is just an added bonus.



Hangatýr said:


> Wait, what? He plays without sound?


lol I thought everyone knew this already.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 20, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> lol thats a crazy way to play. The only thing I do is mute pretty much everybody on my team, unless they're actually trying to win the game by warning of enemies nearby. 99% of the time that never happens. For some reason I get randoms that are all lvl 1-40 on my team who haven't prestiged yet....most of them suck and it doesn't help when haoh joins in, but ends up on the other team.
> 
> Haoh we need to team up


Lol I always mute everyone, if they're too loud. Only ones I don't mute are team members from NF or friends I play with. 
I know right? When I join your games, I always end up on the other team. It's like we're destined to kill each other lol. Next time I'm on I'll invite you.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 20, 2010)

i was owning last night, beat some noobtubing clan, wrote them some trash talk messages about their clan.  then i got put in a domination game with 2 less team members than they had!  it was bull shit , we got our asses handed to us bc u can't play a fair game of domination with uneven # of people on teams.  dumbass game.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 20, 2010)

Guess that's why you're our anchor, Nae.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 20, 2010)

I like to consider it as a tactical UAV.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 20, 2010)

I super rarely plug in my headset. Played Lost Planet 2 with ?! the other day and I was like super awkward


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 20, 2010)

Uncomfortable with idle chatter?


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 20, 2010)

uncomfortable with human interaction.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 20, 2010)

Then PS3 is perfect.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 20, 2010)

@Team NF

We all definitely need to do one more game together before Black Ops releases (close to release date). I doubt we can get everyone but it'd be nice to get majority of you guys in.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 20, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> I super rarely plug in my headset. Played Lost Planet 2 with ?! the other day and I was like super awkward


With cameron?

he's pretty fun on skype

i guess it was just you <_<


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 20, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> @Team NF
> 
> We all definitely need to do one more game together before Black Ops releases (close to release date). I doubt we can get everyone but it'd be nice to get majority of you guys in.



I'll do one more game. 
Just say when.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 20, 2010)

Same here

and MOH isnt that bad


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 21, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> @Team NF
> 
> We all definitely need to do one more game together before Black Ops releases (close to release date). I doubt we can get everyone but it'd be nice to get majority of you guys in.



I am in. I have been playing with retards lately.


----------



## Naked (Oct 21, 2010)

Tell me what day. I wanna get in on this.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 21, 2010)

tell _me_ what day, i'll cancel all my sex appointments


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 21, 2010)

I haven't played trailor park in 3 weeks 

but I've played fucking Strike 5 times in 1 hour.


----------



## Naked (Oct 21, 2010)

Trailer Park blows anyway.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 21, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> I haven't played trailor park in 3 weeks
> 
> but I've played fucking Strike 5 times in 1 hour.





Don't ya just love MW2 matchmaking.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 21, 2010)

^ lol. It's funny, I like that map on COD4 but on this game it fucking blows cock and campers.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 21, 2010)

I thought I just played with OpTic

then I realised the guy was just a poser


----------



## Gecka (Oct 21, 2010)

Calling people OpTic fanboys

so delicious


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 21, 2010)

Me and Undercovermc on a roll. 2 NF members on teamdeatchmatch = flawless victory. Lets alone a full clan. Seriously we were freaking killing everybody. They didn't stand a chance. We were on top the entire time. 

@Undercovermc, dude I almost had my nuke in Afghan. Here I am rocking my CG and all of a sudden I get kicked out. I return, but I get put on the fucking enemy team AHHHHH. The funny thing was that my harrier was still flying around, so I was like lets test if the thing will actually kill me. So I shoot the harrier, it shoots back, but the bullets just go through me lol. The end of that round was awesome. Mexican stand of. I was like damn, there's someone there. I need to lure him out. So I do a fake flash grenade, re-route and go to the stairs. Exactly when I look up we look eye to eye haha. Mexican stand of. So I'm freaking and shooting like crazy, but then the round ends haha. I would've won though, just so you know 

@Narutosushi, that round in Wasteland was really weird. Here I have my AC130, but I can't even aim correctly, cause my AC130 can't reach that part of the map :S Still got some pretty good kills. Too bad I didn't have my nuke on. Would've been a fast round.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 22, 2010)

sadly, i'll leave the game with no challengers in the w/l column


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 22, 2010)

^ that's the biggest problem I have with buying games through the live marketplace. something like sonic & knuckles, yeah sure I'll get that. but platinum hits of whatever, I'd rather just own the disc and sell it back.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 22, 2010)

i don't know if i' lll do black ops , i tentatively got mw2 knowing i can spend lots of time on games that i should be doing other things.  also, i won't tolerate another broken game.  IW should realize how much they fucked up by now with their broken setups.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 22, 2010)

Flash your drive, problem solved.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 22, 2010)

my map packs are on a flash drive already, can i sell that to someone?


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 23, 2010)

Saint_Spike, TDM was so boring in Derail that I left. I don't see why I should run around the fucking map, for a group of bitch as snipers that are camping in the same spot. Boring as hell.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 23, 2010)

Majority of my friends on PSN have this game and play it 24/7


----------



## narutosushi (Oct 23, 2010)

I didn't play today at all. I've dont have much interest in this game right now. I'll play alot probably a few days before black ops to get ready.

Is anyone picking it up on midnight and playing it all night.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 23, 2010)

If I were to get it midnight I'd be playing Single Player first before joining Multiplayer madness.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 23, 2010)

I don't think we have midnight releases over here lol. I'll be getting it on launch day. First it's single player of course. I'll get to MP after that. Not saying I'm going to finish SP perse. If it's good, I'll prolly finish it in one sitting.

Today was such a shitty day. I only ran in to campers. In demo, in TDM. WTF is wrong with people. And the worst thing is they, stay at the same spot the entire match. Even if I kill them..


----------



## narutosushi (Oct 23, 2010)

Thats when a noobtube comes in handy 

For example, when you randomly show up in one of my matches on the enemy team and kill me, I automatically change to my asshole class and go for you. Only to piss you off  haha


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 24, 2010)

Yeah basically when it comes to campers it sometimes becomes a game within a game were my new mission is to destroy them to the point they leave the lobby.

MW2 is sadly very camper infested, but it can be fun hunting them and "counter-camping" them.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 24, 2010)

Just got in from friends' house played all kinds of matches on PSN.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 24, 2010)

someone told me playing this on PSN is like soggy biscuit.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 24, 2010)

Idk. We were ok having a great time.


----------



## Naked (Oct 24, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> someone told me playing this on PSN is like soggy biscuit.





Playing this game on any platform is like eating dog shit while being butt fucked by a horse.

And having chapped lips.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 24, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Thats when a noobtube comes in handy
> 
> For example, when you randomly show up in one of my matches on the enemy team and kill me, I automatically change to my asshole class and go for you. Only to piss you off  haha


Hahaha, really? I don't mind noobtubes that much. Sure it's annoying, but I can handle noobtubes. Hell, a lot of the time, I kill noobtubes before they can aim and shoot. But freaking sniper campers are waiting the whole time for you to show up. They know someone will come from a certain direction and are counting on you to show up. The only level I have a trouble with snipers are Derail. And not because I can't find them and rape them, but because the level is way too big and I don't feel like doing a little marathon to get to them.


Violent-nin said:


> Yeah basically when it comes to campers it sometimes becomes a game within a game were my new mission is to destroy them to the point they leave the lobby.
> 
> MW2 is sadly very camper infested, but it can be fun hunting them and "counter-camping" them.


Dude if I could join sessions after they leave my game I would. I love that the x360 can actually do that. You can stalk people to the point of getting them crazy. 

I'm worried that all people will do in Black Ops is camp. I'm gonna do single player first and after that I'll be sure to play with friends in a party so I won't be alone.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 24, 2010)

Was playing the other day with a mic and the guy was like , "You're just a little girl playing your fuckin dad's account," I love mics. :ho


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 24, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Dude if I could join sessions after they leave my game I would. I love that the x360 can actually do that. You can stalk people to the point of getting them crazy.
> 
> I'm worried that all people will do in Black Ops is camp. I'm gonna do single player first and after that I'll be sure to play with friends in a party so I won't be alone.



Yeah that's one thing I wouldn't mind having.

It shouldn't be bad, MW2 enabled campers far more than most other FPS games do. Infinite claymores and noob-tubes and poor map design is three big factors.

Though there are some okay/fun maps, what are you guys top 3 favorite maps from this silly game? 

Personally I always loved playing on:

- Sub Base
- Skidrow 
- Terminal 

Notable mention: Highrise 

While all of those maps can be very campy friendly and being spawn trapped on those can be torture (then again so can any map) I still usually enjoyed playing on those maps.


----------



## Jeefus (Oct 24, 2010)

I've discovered,that while I think most of the amazing players have quit playing, a lot of the not so good ones camp a lot. But being that they are humans, they are creatures of habit, so they *always* return to the same place. Which becomes fun making circuits of a map looking for them.


----------



## narutosushi (Oct 24, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> Was playing the other day with a mic and the guy was like , "You're just a little girl playing your fuckin dad's account," I love mics. :ho



haha there was a little girl in my match who was playing on her dads account awhile back. All of us thought she was a little boy but then she told she wasn't....oops


----------



## Gecka (Oct 24, 2010)

yall want to experience true rage at a game?

play medal of honor MP for an hour

The MW2 bullshit is a walk in the park, at night, with a fancy love interest compared to MOH

Medal of honor is so imbalanced and completely fucked that I threw my controller into the floor and almost had a brain hemorrhage.  I rented it for 5 days, and returned it in 2.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 24, 2010)

Gecka said:


> yall want to experience true rage at a game?
> 
> play medal of honor MP for an hour
> 
> ...



 

Post this summary/review on the MoH message boards, it's the best one I've read to date.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 24, 2010)

Gecka said:


> yall want to experience true rage at a game?
> 
> play medal of honor MP for an hour
> 
> ...


          .


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 24, 2010)

Gecka said:


> yall want to experience true rage at a game?
> 
> play medal of honor MP for an hour
> 
> ...


That's what I've been telling people all along and yet they still defend the shitty game. 

Fucking hate mw2 now though. Pretty much all noobs nowadays, so noobtubes flying left and right. It's getting to a point where it's just absurd. 

@Narutosushi, that domi match in rundown was shit. I had 1 bar and yet I still came on top. That's how much my team sucked. Seriously, I shoot, 1 sec later the bullets hit. It was driving me crazy. People need to fucking learn how to use coldblooded or just not play the fucking game. I hate dying because a retard spawns next to me, but is so retarded not to put cb on. If I'd see the guy in real life, I would punch him so hard in the face.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 24, 2010)

I just played COD4 for a couple of hours; grenade launcher being 30% of my deaths.

I wish all the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) stay on MW2 so I can enjoy black ops.


----------



## narutosushi (Oct 24, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> That's what I've been telling people all along and yet they still defend the shitty game.
> 
> Fucking hate mw2 now though. Pretty much all noobs nowadays, so noobtubes flying left and right. It's getting to a point where it's just absurd.
> 
> @Narutosushi, that domi match in rundown was shit. I had 1 bar and yet I still came on top. That's how much my team sucked. Seriously, I shoot, 1 sec later the bullets hit. It was driving me crazy. People need to fucking learn how to use coldblooded or just not play the fucking game. I hate dying because a retard spawns next to me, but is so retarded not to put cb on. If I'd see the guy in real life, I would punch him so hard in the face.



haha I had the same problem it was either 1 bar or 2 bars. When I looked at the scores we both had the same connection. I still killed you like 6 times in a row in the beginning 

btw when Black Ops comes out, don't join my matches until I can rape properly in that game 
I plan on playing all night since I have the day off and hope to get some high killstreaks.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 24, 2010)

Lol what, 6 times in a row? I had 2 bars at most and it was 3, 4 times at most. Besides, you have the advantage. You're hiding like a lil bitch and I need to find you. Especially that part of rundown. It's so easy to hide. BTW, it's unbelievable how you survived that shotgun when you where in that little building at the start of the stairs. That should've killed you... But I guess the lag fucked me. 

Lol, scared are we  I won't be playing BO online, the first day anyway.


----------



## Jeefus (Oct 24, 2010)

It would seem that transitioning between MWF2 and Black OPS, peoples gaming skill wouldn't change much....but you'd be surprised.


----------



## narutosushi (Oct 25, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Lol what, 6 times in a row? I had 2 bars at most and it was 3, 4 times at most. Besides, you have the advantage. You're hiding like a lil bitch and I need to find you. Especially that part of rundown. It's so easy to hide. BTW, it's unbelievable how you survived that shotgun when you where in that little building at the start of the stairs. That should've killed you... But I guess the lag fucked me.
> 
> Lol, scared are we  I won't be playing BO online, the first day anyway.



Then don't join my matches dumbass, you annoy me


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 25, 2010)

Now now. Don't take it as an insult. I just said you were in an advantage, because you were hiding and you know that 6 times in a row is pushing it haha. 

Dude when I join you, my goal isn't to go and just kill you (like I said before, I actually want to end up on your team). I take pleasure in killing anyone. Especially when you're up against someone familiar. It's fun to have a competition against them. Don't take it personal. I think it's hilarious you actually want to take revenge that bad, you actually change classes.

Got 2 nukes today in a crazy match. I was playing with my friends in Afghan demolition. So I got my nuke the first round, but decide not to use it. I get kicked out the 2nd round (lost connection). I join their session and end up in the enemy team (up against my friends). I was like fuck it, this could be fun. I get another nuke lol. I wanted to save it up for the ending, cause we were losing and I wanted to laugh at them for thinking they would win the match. The host fucks up and everyone disconnects. I was like: are you fucking kidding me! That 2nd nuke wasn't easy either. They shot my CG down after like 4 kills..


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 25, 2010)

i was tearing up the other team in TDM carnival, 20-3.  3 teamates had 15 deaths each. fricken suck, low skill players kill the game


----------



## Captain Fry (Oct 25, 2010)

man I really shouldnt have prestiged...  i miss ninja pro


----------



## Newton (Oct 26, 2010)

Gonna be playing a bit this weekend

sort of a last play before Black Ops I guess

PS ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) assemble!


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 26, 2010)

One more time....


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Oct 26, 2010)

I am ready to assemble.


----------



## narutosushi (Oct 26, 2010)

Newton said:


> Gonna be playing a bit this weekend
> 
> sort of a last play before Black Ops I guess
> 
> PS ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) assemble!



One last time!!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 26, 2010)

the other night i dreamt of mw, and the dream must have been inspired by my selling the game this week, cause in the dream i asked " who's gonna defend the flag if i'm not there"?  defend the fucking flag, damn u!!


----------



## Captain Fry (Oct 26, 2010)

Two hit markers on noob tubes, hit marker with semtex, hit marker with Scar, ran out of ammo, missed with the knife once, all trying to get one guy, then i get blown up from across the map with random tube..........   

I dropped my controller and walked away


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 26, 2010)

*Cracks knuckles*

So be it.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 26, 2010)

Newton said:


> Gonna be playing a bit this weekend
> 
> sort of a last play before Black Ops I guess
> 
> PS ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) assemble!



Damn straight, Ill be there


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 26, 2010)

COD4 infection lobby


----------



## Jeefus (Oct 26, 2010)

Hot damn. I'm in. Which day and time?


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 26, 2010)

This coming weekend? I'm in!


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 26, 2010)

Looks like a good portion of Team NF is rallying.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 27, 2010)

freaking dead lobby's, played 5 games in a row with less than 7 people on each team.


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 27, 2010)

Newton said:


> Gonna be playing a bit this weekend
> 
> sort of a last play before Black Ops I guess
> 
> PS ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) assemble!





Deathgun said:


> One more time....





narutosushi said:


> One last time!!





Violent-nin said:


> *Cracks knuckles*
> 
> So be it.





St. Jimmy said:


> Damn straight, Ill be there





Jeefus said:


> Hot damn. I'm in. Which day and time?





Haohmaru said:


> This coming weekend? I'm in!





Violent-nin said:


> Looks like a good portion of Team NF is rallying.



count me in as well, just let me know which day - lots of halloween parties to attend too


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 27, 2010)

I wish one of you bastards could record Team NF's last run on MW2.


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 27, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I wish one of you bastards could record Team NF's last run on MW2.



I was going to get the hawpauge thing that everyone on youtube use for recording their game play. however, I need a better computer than I currently have, and I would rather invest in that first before getting the hawpauge.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 27, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> I was going to get the hawpauge thing that everyone on youtube use for recording their game play. however, I need a better computer than I currently have, and I would rather invest in that first before getting the hawpauge.




Ah I see, oh well. 

I'll get a capture card and camera soon enough, need a new TV first.

Hopefully Black Ops theater turns out to be good so Team NF can start uploading matches to YouTube.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 27, 2010)

I tried to reserve Black Ops at my local GameStop yesterday after not being able to get Fable III easily without a reserve and they stopped taking reservations. 

It really shouldn't be that hard for me to get it. My work is probably doing a midnight release without reservations and I'm probably gonna just get the Standard Edition since the Hardened Edition really has nothing to offer me.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Oct 27, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Ah I see, oh well.
> 
> I'll get a capture card and camera soon enough, need a new TV first.
> 
> Hopefully Black Ops theater turns out to be good so Team NF can start uploading matches to YouTube.



Yes that would be epic but I am pretty sure most of "epic" stuff will be from you, crix, or fireinthesky or Musso


----------



## Cenyane (Oct 27, 2010)

Panic said:


> I tried to reserve Black Ops at my local GameStop yesterday after not being able to get Fable III easily without a reserve and they stopped taking reservations.
> 
> It really shouldn't be that hard for me to get it. My work is probably doing a midnight release without reservations and I'm probably gonna just get the Standard Edition since the Hardened Edition really has nothing to offer me.



Unless you don't play WaW then the Hardend Edition is worth the cost in my opinion.


----------



## Jeefus (Oct 27, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I wish one of you bastards could record Team NF's last run on MW2.



Lemme check on this. I might be able to wing something. Gotta have a time on Saturday though for playing


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 27, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> Yes that would be epic but I am pretty sure most of "epic" stuff will be from you, crix, or fireinthesky or Musso


Getting Fire's epic stealth, ninja defuses on youtube would be awesome haha. Don't sell yourself short bro. Team NF is great as a team.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 27, 2010)

Newton get your goofy ass in here and tell the men what time, since your the one rallying us.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 27, 2010)

As long as it's in the weekend I think we Dutch players can be online as well. 

@Onmi, capturing it would be awesome. Though I don't think there's going to be much competition. I hardly ever run into decent players anymore. Ran into a lot of tac. knife people today in Favela demolition. Nothing my AA-12 and a couple of mines couldn't fix


----------



## Jeefus (Oct 28, 2010)

time???

my buddies laptop will probably be able to record us, but he's gotta know when lol


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 29, 2010)

I think I might play this game some more tonight or tomorrow. Been playing Fable III nonstop for 3 days now. I wanna get the rest of my WA2000 and Raffica kills and I am so damn close to 10th Prestige.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Oct 29, 2010)

Talking about recording I wish I got my drunk nuke on rust recorded last week. I was being an ass on the mic.


----------



## Newton (Oct 29, 2010)

I am free almost all weekend

Anyone free tonight? I might get on in a bit actually


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 29, 2010)

Damnit silly Newton people were looking for an exact date and time so we can organize, tonight I can't really make it cause I may be going out.

If only you told me earlier.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 29, 2010)

got on for a bit to play with a new face from the forum

good god was the AK-47 always this good?


----------



## Newton (Oct 29, 2010)

okay fine uhh, tomorrow night 8 pm EST? or maybe 10 pm cuz I might be out til then.

you guys choose


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 29, 2010)

Either is fine for me.


----------



## narutosushi (Oct 29, 2010)

Newton said:


> okay fine uhh, tomorrow night 8 pm EST? or maybe 10 pm cuz I might be out til then.
> 
> you guys choose



well i dont get on till 10 pm but its yalls choice when you want to get on.


----------



## Newton (Oct 29, 2010)

we'll probably end up playing for a few hours, so its all good


----------



## Jeefus (Oct 29, 2010)

I'll be a bit late, but i'll be there....got three halloween parties to hit up


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't know if I'll be on. There's quite a time difference between us. 

GGS today Saint_Spike and Mojos. Those TDM matches were fun. I hate that I ended up on the opponents side most the time. We won a lot of those matches though haha. I didn't have to do anything, but wait for the red dots to pop up. UAV every 5 seconds. 
That one game in Karachi was weird. Mojos and I were killing eachother in turns haha. FAMAS FMJ is such a nasty weapon. Why did that 1 guy in your team get mad at me Mojos. I was like WTF, why is he mad at me for? 
I had some epic knive fails today lol. That one in Afghan against Mojos was freaking weird. I knew someone was around the corner so I knive before you can even see me. I go right through you and before I can shoot, you freaking kill me..


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 29, 2010)

I actually didn't end up going out tonight so if anyone of Team NF wants to play let me know.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 30, 2010)

Let's start the party...


----------



## Naked (Oct 30, 2010)

Who's online? I might hop on for a bit.

But be warned, I'm a bit rusty. Haven't touched my PS3 in forever.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 30, 2010)

I'll be on later as well. Should be fun today.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 30, 2010)

I'll hop online in a hour or two, got some stuff to do and after that I'll be available for the rest of the day.


----------



## Newton (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm on right now


----------



## Newton (Oct 30, 2010)

Just like old times 

the rape machine lives


see yall tonight


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 30, 2010)

Yeah I'll be on later tonight around 10, been so damn busy today haven't gotten a chance to get online.


----------



## narutosushi (Oct 30, 2010)

ggs everybody 

btw musso sorry for getting angry at you a few days ago, i was having a bad day in general


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Oct 30, 2010)

so much ownage from team NF today


----------



## Naked (Oct 30, 2010)

Damn, I missed it. Can't get on today.

Play with you guys in Black Ops then. Or maybe GT5.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 30, 2010)

Gonna be playing UNS2 till 10, then I'll hop on MW2.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 30, 2010)

Best multiplayer online game.


----------



## Naked (Oct 30, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> Best multiplayer online game.



Hah. First time I've heard someone say that in a while.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 30, 2010)

Time to rally Team NF?


----------



## Naked (Oct 30, 2010)

I can't believe I'm missing this.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 30, 2010)

Your not missing anything, it's only me (as usual). 

*Is ashamed of Team NF*.


----------



## Naked (Oct 30, 2010)

I thought Newton and everyone else said they'd be on? 

Well, that makes me feel a little bit better.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 30, 2010)

You and me both. At this rate I think I should run and try to find a Halloween party.


----------



## Naked (Oct 30, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> You and me both. At this rate I think I should run and try to find a Halloween party.



Can't. Stuck here at my cousin's house. 

Anyway, there aren't any Halloween parties here till... Halloween. :S

Good luck with that.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 30, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Can't. Stuck here at my cousin's house.
> 
> Anyway, there aren't any Halloween parties here till... Halloween. :S
> 
> Good luck with that.



Who has a good Halloween party on a Sunday?


----------



## Naked (Oct 30, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Who has a good Halloween party on a Sunday?



People that don't go out trick-or-treating. I guess I'll have to sit here till then.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 30, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> People that don't go out trick-or-treating. I guess I'll have to sit here till then.



Ah it's more ideal to have it on the weekend closest to Halloween and usually Friday or Saturday is best, Sunday people usually can't do too much because they have work/school the next day.


----------



## Naked (Oct 30, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Ah it's more ideal to have it on the weekend closest to Halloween and usually Friday or Saturday is best, Sunday people usually can't do too much because they have work/school the next day.



Our district has no school next week due to teacher in-service.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 30, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Our district has no school next week due to teacher in-service.



Oh well that's different lol.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 31, 2010)

Sorry I couldn't join you guys yesterday. I already sold my copy to pay for pre-ordering Black Ops.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 31, 2010)

I probably had some of my best games yesterday


----------



## narutosushi (Oct 31, 2010)

Ran into a hacked rust lobby yesterday. Super speed, super jump and an enemy chopper gunner with an aimbot. Plus the guy that was hosting went 2000-0 and an unlimited noobtube and his bullets would explode.


----------



## Newton (Oct 31, 2010)

holy fuck Nin, I'm sorry lol

literally as soon as I got home, some friends drove over and just pushed me inside their car and we went to some parties

I got home at like 7 am

When will you be free to play? I can make any night except monday


----------



## Eki (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice sig Nin. Ibuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuki


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2010)

So people still playing this


----------



## Eki (Oct 31, 2010)

A whole lot of people actually. More than Reach


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2010)

I meant on this forum, PS3 had alot of players wondering if they still play.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 31, 2010)

Newton said:


> holy fuck Nin, I'm sorry lol
> 
> literally as soon as I got home, some friends drove over and just pushed me inside their car and we went to some parties
> 
> ...



Whenever really, I'm going to try and get some matches in before Black Ops drops that's for sure.

I played a bit by myself yesterday, it felt so goddamn weird but I went 22-2 my first game in.


----------



## Naked (Oct 31, 2010)

Anyone on right now? I wanna play a couple games.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 31, 2010)

Sorry Naked I can't get on right at this moment, got to run some errands.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 31, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> ggs everybody
> 
> btw musso sorry for getting angry at you a few days ago, i was having a bad day in general


No sweat. Wasn't offended, I just found it funny.

GGS yesterday btw. That one game in Underpass was funny. I kept killing them at A and the retards didn't know where I was shooting from. Then I get my AA12 and quadruple kill them.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 31, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6HLn9EgU8k[/YOUTUBE]

Hilarious and for the most part true.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 31, 2010)

"the community ruined the game"

> that same ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is using a UMP 

but yeah pretty much true.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 31, 2010)

Elpresador can be funny and speak the truth sometimes but he can also act stupid and say dumb shit that makes me scratch my head.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 31, 2010)

but yeah, I laugh at people who think taking out stackable killstreaks from black ops will stop campers from camping.


----------



## Naked (Oct 31, 2010)

Ishamael said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6HLn9EgU8k[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Hilarious and for the most part true.



I remember when ELPRESADOR used to be a PS3 fanboy.

Now he's playing the Xbox 360. I dislike him for being a hypocrite.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 31, 2010)

the community is the problem?

nowai


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 1, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9KOTsGtj3Y[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyXikjWJYps[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeefus (Nov 1, 2010)

I had considered waiting to get black ops, to see how y'all rate it

but I think I may have been talked into getting to now  

also, sadly there will always be campers.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 1, 2010)

now I remember why I sold this game


----------



## Newton (Nov 2, 2010)

anyone free tonight?


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 2, 2010)

*Raises hand slowly*

I'll play given if you actually show up this time. :33


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 2, 2010)

Just tell me what time


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 2, 2010)

*Looks @ Newton for time*


----------



## narutosushi (Nov 2, 2010)

somehow i got into another hacked rust lobby. Super jump and super speed again plus I went up 6 lvls in just a one shot kill. But then for some reason the host turned the high xp. off.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 2, 2010)

I also got into a hacked lobby today, but it was really weird. Only 1 person could kill everyone. I shot the same dude at least 5 times with the FAMAS and he survived :S So I just left. Seems like you guys won't be playing tonight either.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 3, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I also got into a hacked lobby today, but it was really weird. Only 1 person could kill everyone. I shot the same dude at least 5 times with the FAMAS and he survived :S So I just left. Seems like you guys won't be playing tonight either.



GOD hack?

that's a new one

never encountered it on the 360

SO MUCH FOR YOUR UNHACKABLE PS3 AHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah, there was only 1 guy with kills. The rest didn't have any. Killstreaks were really weird as well. Harriers dropping in like predator miss. Instantaneous hits from the AC and CG. Not a war I'd like to be in that's for sure. I like that other hack though where the pred. miss. drops instantly where you aim it at. Had that a couple of days back as well.


----------



## narutosushi (Nov 3, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I also got into a hacked lobby today, but it was really weird. Only 1 person could kill everyone. I shot the same dude at least 5 times with the FAMAS and he survived :S So I just left. Seems like you guys won't be playing tonight either.



Yea that was the same kind of lobby i ended up in


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 3, 2010)

Newton said:


> anyone free tonight?



I wish. I have to go to the gym later this evening and my girl is coming over, which leaves little time for gaming.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 3, 2010)

Gecka said:


> SO MUCH FOR YOUR UNHACKABLE PS3 AHAHAHAHAHAHA



The PS3 has been hackable for several months.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 3, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> I wish. I have to go to the gym later this evening and my girl is coming over, which leaves little time for gaming.



Don't sweat it, Newton flopped on us like usual.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 3, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> The PS3 has been hackable for several months.



yeah, i know. just rubbin it in


----------



## Newton (Nov 3, 2010)

I am an asshole


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 3, 2010)

Newton said:


> I am an asshole



You damn skippy. I'm not falling for your tricks again.

It's like black on black crime your doing to us Newton, how dare you do this to Team NF.


----------



## Newton (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 3, 2010)

Hahaha at least Fire still plays this. But for some odd reason I couldn't join his party today.. We ended up against a couple of boosters in Highrise TDM. Freaking pathetic people. I tried to kill them with my claymore and shoot it. But they saw me before I could..
Playing with FAL in TDM while rushing is pretty hard.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 4, 2010)

I'll be returning soon in order to prepare for Black Ops.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 4, 2010)

so my new controller arrived this morning. the directional pad sticks and doesn't register when pressed sometimes. also not as fluid as my old controller. I am rather pissed about that, but don't want to go through the bother of returning it for an exchange. *sigh* or maybe I just need to break it in.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 4, 2010)

Whatever you do Nae, don't damage it, or else you won't be able to return it.


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 4, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I'll be returning soon in order to prepare for Black Ops.



there isn't much challenging opponents to play  against. I have been having over 5:1 kdr recently. I think all of the good guys are waiting for black ops.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 4, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> there isn't much challenging opponents to play  against. I have been having over 5:1 kdr recently. I think all of the good guys are waiting for black ops.



Yeah that's what I've been hearing man. Like the other day when I decided to play for the fuck of it I went 36-3 and I wasn't even playing that good/felt rusty.


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 4, 2010)

lol, I went like 27-2 on highrise using mpk5 with rapid fire attachment. that gun recoils like crazy with rapid fire and its hard to keep on target, so you will think that I should die more, but no, everyone sucks so I went on a rampage.


----------



## Rokudaime1010 (Nov 4, 2010)

I still play MW2...like everyday really.lol It always makes me angry...but I can't help but go back to it for some reason...and yeah...the competition has been pretty easy lately...I played some games with Deathgun earlier...and we didn't lose a single TDM...sure, we only played around 4 or 5 games...but we RAPED every single person, from every different lobby, in every different game.haha
Of course we were doing that even when people still enjoyed the game.ha


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 4, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Whatever you do Nae, don't damage it, or else you won't be able to return it.


I'll be keeping it lol, undamaged.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 4, 2010)

Rokudaime1010 said:


> I still play MW2...like everyday really.lol It always makes me angry...but I can't help but go back to it for some reason...and yeah...the competition has been pretty easy lately...I played some games with Deathgun earlier...and we didn't lose a single TDM...sure, we only played around 4 or 5 games...but we RAPED every single person, from every different lobby, in every different game.haha
> Of course we were doing that even when people still enjoyed the game.ha


Saint_Spike is that you?

Played a couple of games with Fire today. Instead of coming across good players. All I come across lately are freaking campers. No wonder you ended up in the negative when you joined me Fire. Bitches were camping like crazy. I got them back good, after changing my playstyle. It felt weird playing like a camper though.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 4, 2010)

I think we should just start fighting each other to have some real competition till Black Ops comes out.


----------



## Rokudaime1010 (Nov 4, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Saint_Spike is that you?


Nope...EST_Elite...I thought I already added you...I added Musolini...but I don't think you play with that one or something...because it said your last login was a while ago.lol

I think I deleted you cuz I never saw you online.hahaha


----------



## Captain Fry (Nov 5, 2010)

i hate this games capture the flag...


----------



## narutosushi (Nov 5, 2010)

I'll be on tomorrow probably but not tonight. I don't have that much interest playing mw2 at the moment

Yall wouldn't believe how many people here are going crazy for Black Ops. But so many of them went in too late and didn't get to preorder it or don't have money. I'm probably gonna have to go at 10pm for the midnight release mainly because the line could be bigger than it as when MW2 came out.

So far 1.5 million+ have pre-ordered for xbox

780,000+ for ps3, might have gotten up over 800-900k over the past week if stores were still giving out preorders


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 6, 2010)

I hate this stupid matchmaking system. I back out of the same lobby six times, switch gametypes for three games, then switch back to original gametype only to be put with that same lobby (six man clan). I avoid every single one of those fuckers, turn off the console for an hour... And yeah,  in my first game back the piece of shit system puts me back with those same players.

I hope that shit is addressed next game.

The players themselves weren't really that much of a problem; just the fact that I couldn't leave when I wanted to was infuriating.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 6, 2010)

last time i played a six man clan i taunted one of the dudes, shit on his clan, and then went rampaging on them.  i did fine, but my team got shit on


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 6, 2010)

Rokudaime1010 said:


> Nope...EST_Elite...I thought I already added you...I added Musolini...but I don't think you play with that one or something...because it said your last login was a while ago.lol
> 
> I think I deleted you cuz I never saw you online.hahaha


hahahaha you bastard. I took a break from mw2 for like 2 months. but now I'm back. I closed my internet and I'm getting a new connectiom on the 9th or 10th. Hope I'll be in time for black ops


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 6, 2010)

I decided not to make myself overly familiar with the "tactical" layout anymore. I can't knife with that layout and I'll probably need to in order to compete in that wager mode next game.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 6, 2010)

I think only One in the chamber is the only mode that you need to worry about knifing


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 6, 2010)

yes, that's the one. knifing with (B) was the reason I also changed my layout for Halo two summers ago.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm exactly 1 attachment away from achieving full mastery...


----------



## Gecka (Nov 6, 2010)

Saved my team in a hardcore tdm at the last minute

6900-7100

got the last 6 kills in under 15 seconds


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 6, 2010)

^ yeah that was pretty fucking awesome. we were seven kills behind, and we still managed to win.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 6, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> I'm exactly 1 attachment away from achieving full mastery...


With all primary weapons? Good stuff.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 7, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> With all primary weapons? Good stuff.



And i have all the secondary attachments too.


----------



## Newton (Nov 7, 2010)

gonna be playing randomly throughout today


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 7, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> And i have all the secondary attachments too.


Dammn you've been busy. Started playing with the uzi yesterday. Shit is awesome in close quarters. Akimbo sucks though. The guys we played yesterday in TDM were really shitty haha. Was no fun.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 7, 2010)

Annnnnnndd... done.

I got all gun parts, ALL of them for EVERY single ONE of them.

You know what that means? That means that i have BEATEN the MW2online mode.
 Just before Black Ops comes out.


----------



## Newton (Nov 7, 2010)

you haven't beaten it until you do every single challenge


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 7, 2010)

Ugh, played like shit today, Im gonna blame Oblivion for that though

Although it is an amazing game


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 7, 2010)

Newton said:


> you haven't beaten it until you do every single challenge



You means shit like dictator?

Fuck that, that is just extra and doesn't effect your gameplay at all.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 7, 2010)

Dictator sounds impossible


----------



## Naked (Nov 7, 2010)

Use the AUG HBAR. 

It's pretty damn easy if you're a good shot.


----------



## Newton (Nov 7, 2010)

it aint all done til its all done


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 7, 2010)

Dictator is shit. I came across a shield guy and emptied my ammo on it, but no Dictator. Shit sucks.


----------



## Newton (Nov 7, 2010)

shots to a riot shield don't count as hits


----------



## Jeefus (Nov 7, 2010)

Newton said:


> it aint all done til its all done




how much have you completed?


----------



## Newton (Nov 7, 2010)

I have all the ones not having to do with gun challenges (the ones grouped under intimidation, humiliation etc.) except for Dictator, Mach 5 etc. as well some under "Prestige" (1000 kills with attack heli etc)

in terms of guns, I have the silver title (not silver skull) for every gun, with the silver skulls for quite a few, and gold skull for UMP, Barrett and Intervention.

My main goal when I got the game was to get all the titles before the flags, and I've mostly done that, except for a few (like dictator)


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 7, 2010)

Newton said:


> shots to a riot shield don't count as hits


Yeah, that's why it sucks. Best way to get it is with Aughbar-silenced, hardline. Just keep messing around the enemys respawn. And hope somebody respawns with painkiller.


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 7, 2010)

Newton said:


> gonna be playing randomly throughout today



you always say that.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 7, 2010)

Newton said:


> gonna be playing randomly throughout today



I call *BULLSHIT*!


----------



## Newton (Nov 7, 2010)

fuck your bullshit 

I played, and will be playing


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 7, 2010)

Stop with the lies, or you'll end up going to hell.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 7, 2010)

Newton, your known for letting us down on multiple occasions.


----------



## Newton (Nov 7, 2010)

are you assholes free now? 

I played with fire and jimmy today btw


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm on right now


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 7, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Newton, your known for letting us down on multiple occasions.



very true


----------



## narutosushi (Nov 7, 2010)

I gotta say we came up with some good comebacks yesterday playing with Fire and Mojos. Was negative in the beginning, came back with high positive kd at the end. 

But I forgot how TDM works nowadays, I've been playing Ground War now, even though noobtube are rampant on there.


----------



## Newton (Nov 7, 2010)

i hate all of you


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 7, 2010)

Psh, you need us...thus you cannot hate us. 

I might be on later on, too busy at the moment.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 10, 2010)

On Rundown, no-scope from one window to the middle building window for game winning killcam 

first time I've even had anything worthy of comment for winning killcam


----------



## Jeefus (Nov 10, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Newton, your known for letting us down on multiple occasions.




LOL 

Newton, you got black ops yet? or when you getting it?


----------



## Captain Fry (Nov 10, 2010)

until Black Ops makes me not want to play it anymore, goodbye mw2...


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Nov 10, 2010)

MW2 is better imo..


----------



## Newton (Nov 10, 2010)

Jeefus said:


> LOL
> 
> Newton, you got black ops yet? or when you getting it?



yeah got it today

you gotta hop on with us man!


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 11, 2010)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> MW2 is better imo..



mw2 is less boring IMO. the kill streaks were overpowered, but they were not boring, especially if you are the one guiding a predator missile, or using a AC130 on someone.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 11, 2010)

Gran Turismo 5 is where it's at.


----------



## Phunin (Nov 11, 2010)

Lol, meh, gonna finally drop MW2 for Black Ops. I hear black ops is actually worth getting. MW2 has been making me rage quit for quite some time now.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 11, 2010)

well you won't be able to rage quit on black ops, and the game will still have the same annoying ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) finding different ways to piss you off.


----------



## Eki (Nov 12, 2010)

I piss a lot of people off when i blow up their stupid lil RC cars


----------



## Ito (Nov 12, 2010)

MW2 > Black Ops.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 12, 2010)

Lol, people still play this??


----------



## Jeefus (Nov 13, 2010)

i think it's almost dead now.


----------



## Newton (Nov 13, 2010)

I'll prolly be playing tonight


----------



## Jeefus (Nov 13, 2010)

........


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 13, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Lol, people still play this??



yes, I am still playing it.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 13, 2010)

I played Black Ops for a bit...I think I still prefer MW2.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 13, 2010)

Play it some more until you get into the flow of it. It becomes way more enjoyable.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 2, 2011)

I like both but still prefer bo.

I'm currently playing this just to finish my prestiges.

Also Hangatyr what's your GT?


----------



## Eki (Jan 2, 2011)

Black Ops > MW2


Cause everyone sucks at BO, they think Mw2 is better olololololololol


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Jan 2, 2011)

I'd play it if I did have someone to play it with...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 3, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Play it some more until you get into the flow of it. It becomes way more enjoyable.



You're right, it did become more enjoyable.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 3, 2011)

Modern Warfare 2 is better. I find it hard to say this because on Black Ops, I have never been drop shot, quick scoped, nuked, and rarely noob tubed. Still, there's something about MW2 that for me, makes it superior.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 3, 2011)

Stopping power maybe?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 3, 2011)

I use Hardline.


----------



## Newton (Jan 3, 2011)

because even with its flaws its still not boring as fuck like Black Ops


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2011)

Played today, game still fun as hell. And so much easier now since everyone jumped ship


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 3, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> You're right, it did become more enjoyable.


Dave knows. 


Grimmjow said:


> I like both but still prefer bo.
> 
> I'm currently playing this just to finish my prestiges.
> 
> Also Hangatyr what's your GT?



Sir0Slick. Euro-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), though, so if you're an Amerifag we'll prolly only play during the weekend.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 3, 2011)

I've played with you before. You play with Devon right? 

I'm on all hours of the night so if you are on then there's a high change I will be too.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 3, 2011)

Nah, gotta get up early during the week. Sometimes I don't even play much CoD during the week, as I notice myself sucking arse.

And ye, I do when the little shit has a mic.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 17, 2011)

MW2 is eash. I don't know if I like black ops more or less. The Search and Destroy in black ops is by far better.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 19, 2011)

I haven't even tried S&D in Black Ops because it's such garbage in Modern Warfare 2. If it's that much better, maybe I'll give it a shot.


----------



## FearGX (Jan 21, 2011)

Newton said:


> because even with its flaws its still not boring as fuck like Black Ops



Agree 100%, I've been recently going back playing a game or two.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 21, 2011)

Why in the world is this thread a Sticky? Makes no sense.

//HbS


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 22, 2011)

Panic said:


> Modern Warfare 2 is better. I find it hard to say this because on Black Ops, I have never been drop shot, quick scoped, nuked, and rarely noob tubed. Still, there's something about MW2 that for me, makes it superior.



it is the rambo factor. black ops is so balanced that it is boring. in MW2, I know that I had a better chance of changing the outcome of a match due to the "rambo factor".


----------



## Vault (Jan 22, 2011)

This game is fun but damn its hacked to death


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 22, 2011)

I've been hearing a lot about this game being hacked to shit recently. Is it only on PS3 or is it hacked on Xbox, too? I haven't played it in a few weeks.


----------



## Vault (Jan 22, 2011)

Might only be the PS3

 Its all fucked up


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 22, 2011)

I think it's just PS3. If I feel like it later, I'll pop it in and check it out on the Xbox. I have been hearing a lot about the PS3 finally being hacked or some shit. I dunno. I don't keep up on a lot of PS3 news. My main console is my Xbox.


----------



## Vault (Jan 22, 2011)

Yeah i think it has to do with the PS3 jailbreak.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 22, 2011)

Makes sense. Kinda makes me with I picked it up for PS3 the other day instead of MAG.


----------



## Vault (Jan 22, 2011)

MAG  Is that game even any good?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 22, 2011)

It's actually quite fun. I haven't played a lot of it, but honestly, I don't use my PS3 for much but a Blu-ray player and to stream Netflix because it runs it faster than the Xbox.


----------



## Vault (Jan 22, 2011)

Im quite the opposite, i use my Xbox for Fifa (the controller is better i feel)  and Gears. Used to be Mass Effect but not anymore


----------



## Vault (Jan 22, 2011)

Havent played ME?  You should try it, great game.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 22, 2011)

I might check it out. I was thinking about it the other night when my internet was down, but ended up playing YGO offline to get more cards.


----------



## Newton (Jan 22, 2011)

It was hacked from wayyyy before on xbox because of Jtags, which is why almost all xbox players in this thread hate this game for the most part


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 25, 2011)

Rezzing.

So I just had an idea for when I get the game again (which should be within the next week).

We all pick C4 as our equipment thing, and then toss it on one another. I can't remember if it sticks to players, but if it does, we'll all be Jihadists.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 25, 2011)

All I have to say is..


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 25, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Rezzing.
> 
> So I just had an idea for when I get the game again (which should be within the next week).
> 
> We all pick C4 as our equipment thing, and then toss it on one another. I can't remember if it sticks to players, but if it does, we'll all be Jihadists.



nah it doesn't stick to players, it jsut falls off of them.  in black ops it does blunt damage.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 26, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> All I have to say is..



What is that a countdown to? I know the game isn't out in 3 days...



FapperWocky said:


> nah it doesn't stick to players, it jsut falls off of them.  in black ops it does blunt damage.



I actually saw a video on YouTube of someone being killed by being smacked in the face by a C4 pack in Black Ops... Let me see if I can find it again.

Edit: It's a countdown extra between #5 and #4.

[YouTube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beIlNfxSxCo&feature=related[/YouTube]


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 8, 2011)

NF is dominating pretty damn easily today.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 8, 2011)

GGs             .


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2011)

Are you still playing?


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 9, 2011)

So I saw you guys playing yesterday and wanted to join. Exactly when I start you bastards quit  So played some solo TDM. Lol everyone was noobtubing. Also damn this game is easy after you've played BO for months. I fucking raped with the famas. Hitting is sooo easy.


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2011)

Lets all agree on time and day


----------



## Koppachino (Mar 9, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> So I saw you guys playing yesterday and wanted to join. Exactly when I start you bastards quit  So played some solo TDM. Lol everyone was noobtubing. Also damn this game is easy after you've played BO for months. I fucking raped with the famas. Hitting is sooo easy.



lol, it really is a lot easier coming from Black Ops. Although like you said, it's infested with campers and launchers.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 9, 2011)

Black Ops is infested with campers too. Overall MW2 has it's problems but it's more fun and faster paced.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 9, 2011)

But things can get bad quick. It really is a shame when the game can get REALLY fun.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 9, 2011)

Guys, get on


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 9, 2011)

I'll play when the rest of those fools show up, doing stuff on Black Ops for now.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 9, 2011)

Ok              .


----------



## Naked (Mar 9, 2011)

Search and Destroy isn't as annoying as the other game modes.

Anyway, the campers are worse in Black Ops.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 9, 2011)

Ill be back on at 10 guys, just make sure you guys are there to


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm on and waiting for you guys to ready up.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 9, 2011)

Ill be on in 45 minutes


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 9, 2011)

Why aren't you guys on?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 9, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Why aren't you guys on?



You and Spike losing badly without me, Matt, Fire and Undercover to carry you?


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't really have an issue with campers. Noobtubers on the other hand. Fucking annoying!!


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2011)

Are we playing today?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah they can be, but they are nothing compared to my Javeline.


----------



## Naked (Mar 10, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> I don't really have an issue with campers. Noobtubers on the other hand. Fucking annoying!!



SnD has minimal amounts of noobtubing.



Vault said:


> Are we playing today?



If everyone else gets on, yeah.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm glad they tuned down noobtube damage in BO. It's ridiculous in MW2. But I really missed MW2. It's much more fun then BO. Here I was saying that it was possible I liked BO more, but hell no. MW2 is definitely more fun.

Let me know when you guys get on. I'm playing BO now with some friends. I'll jump to MW2 when you guys get on. Just send me an invite.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah man, it's like I said, MW2 has it's problems but it's nothing you can't get around. Black Ops matches get boring so damn fast.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 10, 2011)

Like you actually play MP, you zombie whore


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 10, 2011)

Whose ready to own?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 10, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Like you actually play MP, you zombie whore



Don't hate cause I'm good at other things besides MP.


----------



## Naked (Mar 10, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Whose ready to own?



Let's gooooooooooo!


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 10, 2011)

Hurry the fuck up Matt, Brandon is crying over here.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 10, 2011)

No one is crying fool.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 10, 2011)

Team NF steamrolling through scrubs day and night.

Good games guys, if your getting back on lemme know.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 10, 2011)

Ill be back in a half hour or so


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 10, 2011)

Haters gonna hate. 

We can always play zombies later.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 10, 2011)

I love when Team NF argues with people, it brings a smile to my face.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 10, 2011)

Id love to play zombies actually


----------



## Naked (Mar 10, 2011)

I love how they didn't take a game from us.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 10, 2011)

People loving talking trash but can never back it up.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 10, 2011)

Alright guys, Im about to head on, just you know


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 10, 2011)

Matt get on, were playing zombies, need a 4th.


----------



## Naked (Mar 10, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Matt get on, were playing zombies, need a 4th.



My brother has BO. :|


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 10, 2011)

Kick him off it and get it back.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh dear god Matt.


----------



## Naked (Mar 10, 2011)

Alright, he's finished.

Are you guys still playing?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah, get on.


----------



## Naked (Mar 10, 2011)

I'll let Id take my place.


----------



## Id (Mar 10, 2011)

Naw I am about to play with my cousin.


----------



## Naked (Mar 10, 2011)

Alright, I'm heading on then in 10 minutes if you guys are still playing.


----------



## Id (Mar 10, 2011)

this does not help Id in any shape or form to get those WoW Zombie map packs.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 10, 2011)

You don't even play with us anymore ID. 

We be rocking MW2 and your no where to be seen.


----------



## Naked (Mar 10, 2011)

X-Man said:


> this does not help Id in any shape or form to get those WoW Zombie map packs.



I would let you gameshare the maps from me, but I think I've already given them to the max amount of people. 

:|


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 11, 2011)

New Team NF theme song:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p47fEXGabaY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 11, 2011)

Yesterdays private match was gay. You guys were like lets do shotguns only. So I assumed you guys meant Spas. Then I see you guys running around with automatic shotguns.. gay. At least choose the same weapon then. 
Anyway, good games yesterday. Also I freaking lolled at that noobtube S&D clan. First time I saw something like that. That other S&D match in that snow level, where I was the last man standing was fun as well. I was fucking around and following that one guy up on the roof, thinking he was the only one left. I wanted to stick a semtex, but then I see another guy and I'm like wtf. To my surprise there's a 3rd one alive lol. Retard camping from the other side of the map, so that he can snipe me planting. I think not fool. Muso does not plant. Muso kills.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 11, 2011)

I can't remember who on Team NF doesn't enjoy S&D but for whatever reason I thought it was you Muso.

As for the private match if it's shotguns only I always go with my Striker for RE4 nostalgia purposes.

Those guys were such scrubs, I loved dropping a Javeline on them, brought a smile to my face. Yeah that match I was like Muso is fucked (never seen you clutch it out before).


----------



## Id (Mar 11, 2011)

Is MW2 still hacked? Saw one too many Neo's going "The One" on me.


----------



## Vault (Mar 11, 2011)

Yesterday games


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 11, 2011)

X-Man said:


> Is MW2 still hacked? Saw one too many Neo's going "The One" on me.



No, it got patched. It's back to it's usual self before we all left it for Black Ops.


----------



## Naked (Mar 11, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Those guys were such scrubs, I loved dropping a Javeline on them, brought a smile to my face. Yeah that match I was like Muso is fucked (never seen you clutch it out before).



You failed the one time you had to clutch it out.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 11, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> You failed the one time you had to clutch it out.



Spike messaged me and said B, when I was going to A and they just planted, it confused the fuck out of me.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 11, 2011)

Hahaha you failed hard that time. Spike as well one time. When that guy was at the bomb he saw him too late and went for the other guy standing on the hill lol.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 11, 2011)

Either way we were probaby going to lose


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 11, 2011)

I only clutch it out of it's necessary, I wasn't worried that'd we lose to those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Id (Mar 11, 2011)

Damn MW2 nostalgia. So we jumping back to this?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 12, 2011)

It is better than Black Ops after all.


----------



## EJ (Mar 27, 2011)

So I heard there may not be a MW3.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 27, 2011)

That's too bad. I miss MW2 hit detection.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 29, 2011)

Espionage said:


> So I heard there may not be a MW3.



Where did you hear this?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2011)

His arse, probably.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 29, 2011)

G4TV posted  earlier. Seems like a really pointless article to me. A MW2 picture and 3 very shot paragraphs about shit we all know.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 29, 2011)

Espionage said:


> So I heard there may not be a MW3.




I thought in this circumstance using such a old picture was necessary.


----------



## Psysalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> I thought in this circumstance using such a old picture was necessary.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 30, 2011)

Rezzin' dis cause I might get back in this bitch.


----------

